# Louis Vuitton sightings



## mas2388

Kind of like celebrity sightings but LV!

Post which LV bags you've seen today and where!

I saw a lady with a monogram speedy 25 in waldbaum's and another one with a popincourt haut in BJ's. (they're both grocery/grocery warehouse type stores.)

I think it would be cute to see which ones are the most commonly sighted!


----------



## bluekit

Interesting thread!  I was stuck at work all day today (and nobody at work wears vuitton).  

OH, I forgot. I had a sighting of a black epi pochette. 

Oh. oops. That was mines. ush: 

I'll post again tomorrow!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

the ones i see most are the Mono Speedy 25 and the Mono and Multicolore Pochette Accessoires. and from what i've seen, most of them are fake


----------



## anotheremptysky

I saw a girl at the movies tonight with a mono speedy ... I think it was the 35, it was pretty big!  I also saw someone with a mono papillon.


----------



## MissV

I live in vancouver pretty much every other asian girl in her 20's has a LV. alot of fakes gucci!!


----------



## John 5

Sunday when I was backing out of the parking lot at the movies... I almost hit this girl that was carrying a very oxidized Speedy 25...


----------



## jane

I passed a woman carrying a mono Trouville today.


----------



## littlepanda

I always see Speedy 25 or 30s in Taiwan, they usually are all very old with a dark patina (dark brown/black). I've seen a Damier Papillon 30 once. Oh, and there's a woman in my yoga class who has a monogram Petite Noe (also very old with super dark patina). I guess women here in Taiwan just love their purses and never get rid of them.


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

I was at the mall today and at nordstrom, I saw two women with MIZIs.  They were beautiful and I'm still hunting for mine!

I also saw a mono speedy 30, a speedy 25, and a reg. Batignolles.

I did see a woman with a fake mono ellipse and a teenager with a fake mc white pochette.


----------



## chag

Today? Only my b-e-a-utiful Alma hehehee!


----------



## mas2388

two mizis! wow!


----------



## taco

yesterday at Cabozan [sp?] outlet mall, in the Juicy store, Damier speedy 30 I think. 2 fake MC speedys, very odd colors & no vachetta. & My illovo.


----------



## evolkatie

only my red epi pochette today.


----------



## RoseMary

yeah, most of the LV bags you see on the streets are fake.

but i saw a lady with a manhattan gm and a young girl with a speedy 25 some days ago (both were real).


----------



## Bella Blonde

I've seen several authentic bags lately, to my shock and surprise!  I spy on people at the mall.  I find it depends on which store I go into!   Lots of manhattan sightings lately.


----------



## H_addict

OMG!!! I was dropping my son off at his hockey practice and EVERY mother I saw at the arena was wearing FAKE LV.


----------



## vuittonGirl

While standing in line at the Victoria's Secret Semi annual sale last week, i saw so many LVs.  The girl in front of me was carrying the Cabas trunks and bags edition.  (it's beautiful btw).  Another lady on the next line was carrying a mono Speedy 30.  The lady behind me had a white MC Alma...


----------



## LV Rawks

Today I saw a Batignolles at starbucks


----------



## LisaG719

Bella Blonde said:
			
		

> I've seen several authentic bags lately, to my shock and surprise! I spy on people at the mall. I find it depends on which store I go into!  Lots of manhattan sightings lately.


 
Awe, I have yet to see a Manhattan in the "wild". They look great at LV on the shelf (and in everyones pics!). But there is something about seeing a bag being carried IRL. Anyways... no LV sightings today. Most people out here have a Coach fetish.


----------



## hiram1389

oh, I&#180;ve seen soooooooooo much LV&#180;s but I think 1 was auth so far...
&#253;estedray I went to the movies (I highly recomend you Just My Luck...) and I saw a strange mono canvas bag. Obviously fake because of the size and a thing that was anyting but vachetta!

I saw 2 mommys carrying her babies, so adorable, one had a neo speedy (dnot know if it was fake or not ) and the other one had a manhattan denim...

days ago at six flags I also saw a manhattan denim

a strange alma, it was long but not tall, in "damier" well of course it wasnt

thats all I remember. I&#180;ve seen so much that I cant even remember them!


----------



## jamalu

I have seen today a lot of Japanese tourists wearing epi speedy,alma jasmin and ofcourse in the same colour an wallet.


----------



## LuvManoloB

The girl I work with has the Damier Triana. It's a really pretty bag. I haven't seen a lot of that style either.


----------



## jane

I work for a large apparel retailer in the corporate office, so I NEVER see the women where I work carrying fakes. I get to see so many awesome bags. Paddys, Diors, Guccis, Chanel, and lots of LV. Don't see anyone carrying any multicolore bags though, mostly it's mono canvas.


----------



## Chaneller

Today I saw a lady in her early 60s carry a Mono Noé with a very dark patina. I guess the bag was from the 70's or 80's.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Saw a mono speedy at the marina...and yesterday at lunch an MC Alma (the one I want in black, waaaa!!!)


----------



## ck21

Today I saw a well-loved mono papillon 26 and a beautiful babylone.


----------



## ayla

I saw a fake reporter and a fake speedy 25 at lunch today, good thing I had already eaten otherwise it just would have churned my stomach ! I was actually pretty impressed by the fake speedy, good shape, not bad piping (like most !) but the alignment of the canvas was wrong.

I don't really get a chance to see real ones in my area very often, unless it's in my mirror of course !


----------



## Mattd7474

2006 LES EXTRAORDINAIRES Maxi bucket (my friends bag) when we went out to lunch


----------



## rainbow_rose

*I was shopping in Harvey Nichols yesterday and I saw a lady with a White Le Fab! It was TDF! It has been moved to the top of my wish list! lol!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## elongreach

I never see LVs around me....scratch that, I never see real LVs around me.  I need to go down to DC to see the real stuff.


----------



## Sophia

littlepanda said:
			
		

> I always see Speedy 25 or 30s in Taiwan, they usually are all very old with a dark patina (dark brown/black). I've seen a Damier Papillon 30 once. Oh, and there's a woman in my yoga class who has a monogram Petite Noe (also very old with super dark patina). I guess women here in Taiwan just love their purses and never get rid of them.


 
aw ping, your mindset has changed since our last "chat"


----------



## mas2388

hiram1389 said:
			
		

> oh, I´ve seen soooooooooo much LV´s but I think 1 was auth so far...
> ýestedray I went to the movies (I highly recomend you Just My Luck...) and I saw a strange mono canvas bag. Obviously fake because of the size and a thing that was anyting but vachetta!
> 
> I saw 2 mommys carrying her babies, so adorable, one had a neo speedy (dnot know if it was fake or not ) and the other one had a manhattan denim...
> 
> days ago at six flags I also saw a manhattan denim
> 
> a strange alma, it was long but not tall, in "damier" well of course it wasnt
> 
> thats all I remember. I´ve seen so much that I cant even remember them!



manhattan denim = fake right???

Today I saw a woman carrying a cerises speedy! With the cherries as big as the keepall ones!  It was a truly horrible fake.


----------



## mas2388

Mattd7474 said:
			
		

> 2006 LES EXTRAORDINAIRES Maxi bucket (my friends bag) when we went out to lunch



you have to take pictures of your friend modeling it!!!


----------



## luv4lv

i saw a peforated speedy, but i dont know if it was real or not. Also saw a damier papillon, and mono speedy 30


----------



## littlepanda

sophia_lv1992 said:
			
		

> aw ping, your mindset has changed since our last "chat"


 
Yup! Thank you for your brilliant insight  I enjoy using my Speedy a lot more... now I'm not on the verge of a nervous breakdown with the vachetta


----------



## littlepanda

Oh and yesterday I saw a highschool girl carrying a monogram Petite Noe. (I knew she was in highschool since she was wearing a uniform too  ) I don't know if it was real or not, I couldn't get a close look at it. I guess I was just surprised to see it since she was quite young... my first LV was bought during my 2nd year of college! Pretty soon I'm gonna start seeing cute little elementary school students carrying Mini HL's


----------



## Cheryl24

I went to watch Karoake tonight at a local Mexican restaurant and I saw a lady with a fake MC Alma.  I was actually quite proud of myself because I have now learned how to spot the fakes! (thanks to PF)   Hers had way too much blue and only like 8 other colors.


----------



## Irissy

I saw a girl with a damier messenger bag in the parking lot today.


----------



## thu_nuts

i saw a woman carrying a white MC cabas piano while i was walking in to work today.  It was cute but obviously a fake because there is no MC piano......right ladies?


----------



## twiggers

At the grocery store this week saw a mono speedy 30. At the mall saw this teenager carrying a horrid fake cherry blossom!!!!!!!!!!!!

when I go to chicago and walk down michigan avenue it seems like every 2nd person is carrying one!!  But I haven't been in about a month.


----------



## LisaG719

I went to the local shopping center and only saw one LV! It was a woman with a mono speedy 30. Just as I was about to turn to my husband to tell him how much I love the Speedy line he says to me "Is it wrong that I know the name of that bag?"  It is hilarious that he said this because he is very much a "man's man". Never in his life has he known a thing about purses or even paid any attention to them for that matter. Now he can spot LV fakes from a mile away. Gosh I just love him to death!  

I must say though that the training works both ways. Due to his infatuation with cars I can tell you how many cylinders a vehicle is just by the sound of the exhaust. Fantastic skill lemme tell ya!  

Oh yea I *almost* forgot - I also saw one of the worst fakes ever. It was imitating a white mc alma. The best part was that it didnt even bother using the letters LV it just had random shapes on it in the ugliest colors.   I just dont know how people can walk around like that.


----------



## coachwife6

I saw a woman carrying a bucket last night at the Little League Game.


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

I was @ SCP and a woman at the lv boutique was carrying a macha ? Sp ?

Sorry, I'm not familiar with that line but it was the gm size with the shoulder strap.

Anyone have that bag with pics?  Well, it was beautiful, stunning and rare!!!


----------



## bagsnbags

Yesterday at staples I saw a woman with her mini looping. I believe it's real by looking at the patina..


----------



## littlepanda

Today I saw about 20 Speedys, some Musette Tangos, and some horrid obvious fakes (Alma, looping, and a few others I forget). Wonder how many of the "real" ones were real?


----------



## texaschic231

I went to Dallas, TX the other day and it seemed as though EVERYONE and their dog had a mono LV speedy...


----------



## GerGirl

Today? Only my Denim Speedy 
I rarely see LV's where I live... I once saw a Mono Alma, a Mono Pochette and Mono Speedy 25 and 30. All the others were fakes, mostly white MC... ush:


----------



## jane

I saw a man on the train yesterday with a large mono messenger bag. It was nice.

And someone mentioned seeing an "inspired" alma with no LV monogram? Those things may be legal, but they are truly some of the FUGLIEST bags in creation. WHY do people do this? The mind boggles.


----------



## LisaG719

jane said:
			
		

> I saw a man on the train yesterday with a large mono messenger bag. It was nice.
> 
> And someone mentioned seeing an "inspired" alma with no LV monogram? Those things may be legal, but they are truly some of the FUGLIEST bags in creation. WHY do people do this? The mind boggles.


 
There is an entire shop in the local mall that sells these monstrosities so they are pretty rampant where I live. Next time I go I will definitely be takin a picture. Its one of those "you have got to see it to believe it". I dont even like walking past it.


----------



## jane

Yeah the SF shopping center has a kiosk for these horrible bags. Fake inspired Fendis and so on, too. There is seemingly no limit to tackiness. I would rather carry a $10 tote bag from Old Navy than one of these  pieces of trash. Hell, I would rather carry my things in a paper bag!


----------



## GerGirl

I saw a Petit Bucket at the post office today


----------



## H_addict

I took my son for a haircut over the weekend and salon we ended up at was selling fake LV bags/wallets, Prada wallets, etc!


----------



## mya

Last weekend at the mall, I saw this lady carrying an Epi Yellow Noe, with superdelicious lavender (purple?) lining...so purrty...


----------



## MiroirPrincess

I see a lot of manhatan bags, a lot of fakes too


----------



## south-of-france

Since the LV shop has opened in my city, there are many people with various styles of mono and damier bags. Last week I saw someone with a (seemingly real) fuchsia perfo speedy, I had to stop and stare  Epi is not that popular and I hardly ever see a bag from the other lines, no multicolor either...


----------



## jane

Saw an older speedy 25 this morning, had a real bad case of sag going on. Every time I see that I am so turned off by them...


----------



## BagLuver

Of the authentic ones I've seen lately: 
Mono Speedy 30 at Macy's last week 
Mono Alma at Lowe's yesterday

I won't mention all the fakes I've seen.


----------



## Michaela

MissV said:
			
		

> I live in vancouver pretty much every other asian girl in her 20's has a LV. alot of fakes gucci!!



Ah Vancouver...if I ever need a dose of real LV's I just sit at starbucks on Robson and watch them parade by!  However outside of downtown it's fakes everywhere...I was in West Van yesterday and was horrified to see 4 cherry blossom 'buckets' in 10 minutes...arghh


----------



## melikemochi

I went to the mall in Orange County and saw about 15 people carrying lvs. Most carriers were young women minus one 14-yr at oldest who bought a Speedy and wallet at the LV store. *jaw drops*. Saw several Speedy 25s, popicourt haut, a ribera mini (which I thought looked awkward on the lady but was nevertheless attracted to it and pretended to look at somethign nearby her to get a closer look), a papillon and some others I do not remember.


----------



## John 5

At the bowling alley on Sunday, a lady next to us had a Tulum PM... she messaged me on myspace yesterday asking where I got my LV background and if I was at the bowling alley... *talk about weird*


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I saw a middle-class and middle-aged woman in a discount supermarket with two LVs: a Mono pochette and another bigger bag, similar to Aneglina Jolie's. I am not sure they were real, because said woman was looking at discount clothes...cheap sweat-shop t-shirts.


----------



## mas2388

melikemochi said:
			
		

> I went to the mall in Orange County and saw about 15 people carrying lvs. Most carriers were young women minus one 14-yr at oldest who bought a Speedy and wallet at the LV store. *jaw drops*. Saw several Speedy 25s, popicourt haut, a ribera mini (which I thought looked awkward on the lady but was nevertheless attracted to it and pretended to look at somethign nearby her to get a closer look), a papillon and some others I do not remember.




LOLOLOL you are so funny!!! I do the exact same thing when I see people with LV bags especially if the bag looks better than them!


----------



## mas2388

jm311 said:
			
		

> At the bowling alley on Sunday, a lady next to us had a Tulum PM... she messaged me on myspace yesterday asking where I got my LV background and if I was at the bowling alley... *talk about weird*



jm, I think you have an admirer!!!


----------



## mas2388

Wentworth-Roth said:
			
		

> I saw a middle-class and middle-aged woman in a discount supermarket with two LVs: a Mono pochette and another bigger bag, similar to Aneglina Jolie's. I am not sure they were real, because said woman was looking at discount clothes...cheap sweat-shop t-shirts.



sometimes you can never tell these things...! It's always a surprise.


----------



## luckylvlover

Well this past week I saw all of these at Macys

Neo Speedy
Mc Speedy white
Bronze Houston
Framboise Minna Street
Old Noe
3 Speedy 25's
1 Speedy 30
Mono Pochette


----------



## mas2388

how was the minna st? was it tiny?


----------



## luckylvlover

It looked small, and akward(sp) on her, the strap was super long and she was wearing it over her shoulder.


----------



## mas2388

oh boo. i was interested in getting the viva cite pm, which is the same shape as the minna.


----------



## jane

On my walk during lunch I saw a girl carrying a batignolles H. with a panda cles.


----------



## Sophia

yesterday when to charlotte, nc 

all the lvs i saw were carried by asian girls

we got real MC speedy, ellipse, crossiant GM, speedies (mono)
and fake neo speedies


----------



## John 5

I have a lover... HA. I'm sure she falls head over heels for every gay guy she sees... LOL.


----------



## Cheryl24

LisaG719 said:
			
		

> I went to the local shopping center and only saw one LV! It was a woman with a mono speedy 30. Just as I was about to turn to my husband to tell him how much I love the Speedy line he says to me "Is it wrong that I know the name of that bag?"  It is hilarious that he said this because he is very much a "man's man". Never in his life has he known a thing about purses or even paid any attention to them for that matter. Now he can spot LV fakes from a mile away. Gosh I just love him to death!


 

OMG...I almost spit out my water at your story about your husband!!  Thanks for the good laugh!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I saw a lady come into Starbucks once with a Monogram Vernis Houston. It looked like she had it for quite some time, as the straps were already oxidized. And it was this beautiful baby blue color. 

She was impressed that I knew what it was. After I took her drink order, she told me she was a lawyer, and that bag was her bonus check!


----------



## H_addict

I was @ Wal-Mart today and saw a lady with large Noe. It was really old but still very delicious looking! And another lady had a speedy 25. It looked really cute on her.


----------



## mas2388

I love Walmart LV sightings! It's so ironic!


----------



## H_addict

mas2388 said:
			
		

> I love Walmart LV sightings! It's so ironic!


I KNOW!!!


----------



## xxheartbreak

a lot of people at my church has louis vuittons. last week, i saw some lady with a damier alma bag. it was sooo pretty, i was wicked jealous >_<


----------



## Pursegrrl

I saw a mono speedy 30 last night out on the town with my BF...a Paris Hilton lookalike, LOL.  Not doing the bag justice!


----------



## shalomjude

In the space of 10 mins I saw a white fringed bucket, damier speedy 25 and geranium le tal---all authentic


----------



## MiroirPrincess

I saw a beautiful model, she was walking like Naomi, with a talentueux suhali black! I was like  who is this B***ch!!!  I was with my boyfriend, he was like . I ended up at bloomies to take a plain fat free frozen yogourt


----------



## Sophia

MiroirPrincess said:
			
		

> I saw a beautiful model, she was walking like Naomi, with a talentueux suhali black! I was like  who is this B***ch!!!  I was with my boyfriend, he was like . I ended up at bloomies to take a plain fat free frozen yogourt


----------



## Faith

I saw a denim neo speedy at a professional development class I had to take for my job. I almost died when she put it on the (filthy) floor.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i saw a speedy 25 with a gorgeous patina in the mall today.  the lady was in all black and looked very elegant.  i felt bad for my poor naked speedy..no patina yet


----------



## H_addict

I saw a lady today with a mono speedy that had feet! Then I had a thought: maybe fake bags grow feet because they want to escape?!


----------



## willz

last time I saw is my new damier keepall 50.

I just bought it few weeks ago


----------



## christie

I see monogram speedy's (25 and 30) and the Papillon a lot.


----------



## TVluvsLV

I work in PHilly----all I see are fakes when I walk down the street near where I work.  I just know mine are real


----------



## kahluamilk

A lil old lady w/ a white MC Speedy... she looked so cute!


----------



## Munchkyn

I saw a lady with a mono speedy 30 at target buying a target bag. I also saw a mono petit noe later in the store.


----------



## Sialia

This morning I saw a woman walking down the street carrying a mono ellipse (I only knew that's what it was because of PF, LOL). She was wearing a very simple, classy outfit (plain fitted button-front shirt, dark pants, high-heeled shoes of some sort) and so the bag really stood out. Gorgeous! I only ever see Speedys and papillons around here. I almost wiped out on my bike trying to get a better look at it as I rode by  .


----------



## lv-lover

I saw a woman with a mono pochette at The Gap this afternoon.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I saw some horrible fakes at the nail salon I go to for a cheap mani/pedi (walking distance from my house!).  They had the cheesiest display on a baker's rack of LV, Chanel and Gucci fakes...yuck!  Had never noticed it until just recently.


----------



## H_addict

This thread reminds me of Gawker Stalker only ours is LV version!


----------



## birkinbabe

I live in L.A., so I see LV all the time.  I don't know how much is real or fake--there are some terrifuic fakes out there!--but I see it all the time.  Even my own students have LV--I saw a Speedy and a mini Alma today.  At church this morning I saw a Cabas bag and another--I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## mas2388

LV_addict said:
			
		

> This thread reminds me of Gawker Stalker only ours is LV version!



HEHE, you look at that too?! I love reading about where they eat or shop or cross the street. LOL. 

Today I just saw my newest LV purchase! A beautiful Sac Plat!!!


----------



## Chaneller

I saw a woman carrying a *fake* Ambre Tote with *multicolour *logos!


----------



## taco

I saw the most hideous fake MC "inspired"Ambre Le Fab on a poor misguided soul in Las Vegas. I followed her up & over one of those people movers that cross the street trying to catch a photo for here, but I couldn't do it in an un-obvious manner. Poo! because it was a sight to see.
I saw a ton of MC in the casinos & I saw a woman cradleing her poor Mono Speedy during Le Reve, a show that takes place in a giant pool with lots of splashing. I think I wass one of the only people who understood her desperation trying to keep the handles dry....poor lady.


----------



## taco

I think my Ambre tote was the same as the one Chaneller saw. LOL we posted at the same time too..
It really was AWFUL!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nothing here! In fact there is a gal that walks around with a bucket ( i give the whatever look and my kids laugh this is while we're in the car)
the other day my little one and I walked downtown and guess who is in front of me LOL yep you guessed it. i nudged my little one and he just looked at me, well she decide to open her purse and just as i thought  it had a zipper on the top.

I dont think of any in this town are real


----------



## Bag Fetish

Faith said:
			
		

> I saw a denim neo speedy at a professional development class I had to take for my job. I almost died when she put it on the (filthy) floor.


 
 I'm guessing it was fake ?


----------



## Bag Fetish

LV_addict said:
			
		

> I took my son for a haircut over the weekend and salon we ended up at was selling fake LV bags/wallets, Prada wallets, etc!


----------



## Chaneller

taco said:
			
		

> I think my Ambre tote was the same as the one Chaneller saw. LOL we posted at the same time too..
> It really was AWFUL!!!


 
It really was!  

Now we know which bag models they are manufacturing in those Chinese child labor factories at the moment, seems they didn't waste any time shipping those hideous bags to fake sellers all over the world!


----------



## jane

I just got back from a couple hours at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale in downtown SF. I saw so many LVs I eventually stopped counting.

Highlights: A woman with a new-looking batignolles horizontal, checking out my Saleya PM  It was cool to see hers since I was curious about the size.

A tiny, very old lady carrying a very old monogram Speedy 25.

A popincourt haut, an alma, a speedy 30, and a papillon 30.

A white MC Lodge GM! I think.

I saw no damier!


----------



## TRAVIS2006

I just got back from town, saw a girl walking out of L&M which is a farm store and she had her uniform on she was carrying a white MC speedy which was fake. LOL


----------



## BagFreak

I saw a woman on the subway when I went to NYC couple weeks ago with a speedy. I strained until I could read her leather tab it said made in U.S.A it looked real to me. I had on my Coach that day.


----------



## jello_1955

I was at the the hairdresser's this morning and there was an older woman with a very patina-ed Speedy.  I bet she's had it forever.


----------



## John 5

I saw soooo many bags this weekend in just 2 days...  
A lady that was behind me in line at Starbucks complimented my LV wallet and Dior sunnies... :shame: ...and I complimented her on her Ellipse Sac A Dos...  
I saw:
Batignolles
Speedy 25
Ellipse Sac A Dos
Popincourt Haut
Recital
Mini Noe
Hudson GM
Montsouris GM
Papillon 30
Mini Denim Pleaty
Cite PM
Large Looping
Pochette Accessoires
Petite Bucket
White MC Trouville with the most awesome patina
Luco
Noe

Fake:  
Montsouris
Ellipse Sac A Dos
Tribeca [sp?]


----------



## mas2388

Today I went to the Bronx Zoo and saw a denim mini pleaty and a fake batignolles horizontal, manhattan pm (with a belt in front?!) and 2 fake papillons. =(

Then I went to the East Village and saw a vavin pm and a mini looping.


----------



## lv_obsessed

A lady came into my work today (I sell wine in a cellar door) and she was carrying a Damier Duomo and I told her I loved her bag and that it was great to meet a fellow addict lol...


----------



## GerGirl

I saw a *Pop Haut* at the supermarket today 
Made me sad somehow, coz I had no LV w/ me... 
Oh, and there was this perfectly looking Mono Speedy 30 on Monday..........


----------



## Chaneller

I saw a Damier Speedy 40 yesterday.


----------



## Kathyy

Egads you people are GOOD. I can bird watch and botanize at speed, check out Dooneys fast but I need time to figure out LV. So far white piping with brown handles are fake, rest of them no idea. How long are the bags in view? What are the tip offs?

Kathy


----------



## mas2388

I think over time you get a feel for these things! Of course sometimes your gut instinct might be totally wrong since the orange patina on real LV bags can make them look fake!


----------



## missbabydolce

i went to northeast mall today...

real:
two mono alma
mono speedy 25
two mono speedy 30
epi pochette
this GOREGEOUS vanilla epi reverie
pop haut
recital
tribeca 
damier mussete
batignolles 
and a papillion

fake:
pop haut
4 mono speedys
MC papillion
mc speedy
mc speedy hl
ALOT of pochettes 
mono bucket
damier sumthing?? ugly style like a cross between speedy and papillion speedy shape and pap. handles YUCK


----------



## bagsnbags

Yesterday when DH and I in the grocery store, I saw a lady with damier Saleya PM. I had smile on my face and my DH asked me "what is it? I pointed to him that lady has Saleya PM..he said "nice" 
Good sign..if he likes the bag that means when I get the bag he will not complain lol
From my last purchase he told me my next purchase will be next year LOL...not gonna happen..Have to have it sooner


----------



## jane

bagsnbags said:
			
		

> Yesterday when DH and I in the grocery store, I saw a lady with damier Saleya PM.



I have this bag and I still haven't seen anyone else with it! When I do I am totally going to give the thumbs up.


----------



## H_addict

Just came back from Wal-Mart where I saw a lady with a beautiful MC Alma in white! I was looking at her bag while she was checking out my SPY!


----------



## emoskank

Just going to the store down the street I see 4059834059 people with Manhattam GMs. Most are real.


----------



## mas2388

LV_addict, you keep having these walmart sightings!!!

and emoskank...where are you located? NY???


----------



## Pursegrrl

jane said:
			
		

> I have this bag and I still haven't seen anyone else with it! When I do I am totally going to give the thumbs up.


 
Ditto!!  I carry my Saleya PM the most right now and I haven't seen a twin anywhere!


----------



## H_addict

mas2388 said:
			
		

> LV_addict, you keep having these walmart sightings!!!


 I know!!! Most of them are real too!!!


----------



## fashion_junky

I just got back from a local mall, and I saw a woman in the pet store with a cerises speedy!  It was the first time I'd ever seen one in person, and it was so freakin cute!  Why did I have to see that?  Now I want one..


----------



## H_addict

OK, I had to go back to Wal-Mart just now and I saw a woman there with an awful CB speedy 20! Maybe she got that e-mail about a purse party and actually went!!!


----------



## chanelissy

I was out shopping yesterday, and saw an older woman with a very dark patina'd Speedy 30, and a younger woman with an alomost new Speedy 25. 

When I was vacationing in Nantucket, I saw a woman with a Speedy so white I thought she'd bought it _hours_ before coming on the island!!


----------



## mbarbi

yesterday at a party monogram looping...and after that in a restaurant a poppincourt haut


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

speedy.. wait that's mine, pegasus and keepall 45


----------



## John 5

At lunch I saw a Vavin GM at the Mexican restaurant I ate at and then a Cabas Piano at the bar-b-que restaurant I went to an hour later.


----------



## sweetlove

I saw a horrible fake mono speedy the other day, it was made of three pieces (bottom and two sides so LV's were "the right way" on both sides) and it had feet and a shoulder strap. Me and my mom was shopping together, so I grabbed the oportunity to educate her which was good, because it seems that she's starting to take my bag obsession seriously, and I'm hoping to get her along, so now I just have to convince my dad to buy her a handbag for christmas, lol.
 I also saw a white MC speedy on the train, and I think it was real, I'm not an expert, but it was at least not an obvious fake, and the woman who carried it looked really classy too (yeah, I know looks can be deceiving, though), so I hope it was real at least, because it was gorgeous!


----------



## sparkles48

I meant to post this earlier, but when I went to Vegas.. I sat on the plane next to a woman carrying the most beautiful Popincourt!! It had a lovely patina and fit a lot of stuff in it (she was showing me what all would fit.. a wallet, a little book, watter bottle, phone, keys, etc). She was really sweet!... and now I think I want a Popincourt..  Yikes! LOL!


----------



## jane

Finally saw someone else carrying a Saleya PM this morning! It only took five weeks...


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

saw a popincout haut at the orthodontist (my dd was having her braces tightednd)


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

it was so cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zzuliyta

i went to south coast plaza today so i won't be able to recount every single sighting since every other person is holding a brandname bag...

i'll just state a few that i remember... 
popincourt and popincourt haut
several mono speedies & neo speedies
mono alma & viva-cite
mono papillon & ellipse modele


----------



## missbabydolce

lol I was carrying my epi pochette at the movies!

eww i saw this girl with this MC "Cabas piano" i seriously laughed and when my friends turned around they did too! i saw a damier speedy too it was FABULOUS...


----------



## John 5

Went to a club tonight... I saw a Monogram Canvas Multiple Billfold and a White Charms Pochette... I got excited when I saw the Pochette IRL.


----------



## Sternchen

I wish I had my camera with me today, because what I saw was definitely something that **everyone** should have seen.

I was in Gerolzhofen picking up my pillows, and I saw a lady with a fake Speedy 30 (Monogram style)...with feet...in white MUTICOLOR...with that strap that the Manhattan GMs have.

OMG, it was gross!


----------



## xLAUx

I saw a fake mono Speedy with feet! LOL


----------



## thequeenbee

i see tons of lv mono speedy 25 here in manila...i think its a fad now..almost every corner you see someone with it. i love bag watching!!!


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

thequeenbee- so do i!!!!!!


----------



## Selena

I went to a concert in Atlantic City last night and it was LV galore!!
I was at the Borgata and saw the following:
Speedy 25
Speedy 30 
Perforated Fushia Speedy
MC White Speedy
Cerises Speedy (Mine! LOL)
Papillon 26
Papillon 30
White MC Priscilla
Parioli
Cabas Piano
I think that is it but that was within about 2 hours! LOL
I also did see more fakes then you could shake a stick at..all were really really really horrible.


----------



## bakaneko

i saw my friend's l'epanoui today.. it's so beautiful!!


----------



## Label Addict

Today I have seen:-
2 x FAKE perfo Musettes (1 pink 1 orange)
1 x BAD BAD FAKE Theda Cerises  I know they never made this bag but wasn't the theda discontinued before the cerises was produced anyway?


----------



## Lady1mport

thequeenbee said:
			
		

> i see tons of lv mono speedy 25 here in manila...i think its a fad now..almost every corner you see someone with it. i love bag watching!!!


 
are LV's cheaper there than the states?


----------



## mas2388

LVs are actually more expensive in Manila because of the import tax. So no deal! =( HK is a little cheaper than US though.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I went shopping in downtown Seattle today and saw:

- 2 mono speedys
- 2 ladies with matching Musettes
- Brentwood (vernis) in raspberry...what a head turner!  [not a lot of super bright colors like that in Seattle]
- something that looked like a cross between a Trouville and a Lockit horizontal...had a vachetta bottom, very patina'd
- something that looked like a monte carlo jewelry case, also very dark patina

...my guess is the last two were discontinued styles that were from my pre LV awareness days


----------



## miss_stylo

i saw some ladies around 30s brought perfo Speedy 30 last week, but only in fuchsia and green, no orange... 
i'm sure they're real........


----------



## Pippi

I saw a girl at the local farmers market with a new Sac Plat.  She had just bought it in NY, and was very happy to discuss it when I complimented her on it.  It was lovely!


----------



## pixiechic

Now that I've traded in my Ellipse...I've seen two in the past week:

- 1 newish one at Ross, with a shoulder strap - while very practical, I couldn't decide if I liked it on the strap or not.

- 1 older well-loved Ellipse at Costco, with gorgeous deep patina


----------



## Traci

Well, I saw a lady the other day at Walgreens with the same wallet that I have.  Mono wallet with zipped pocket (pochette wallet).  I said to her, Oh, I like your wallet.  She saw mine, then shoved hers back in her bag faster than lightening!!!  Must have been a fakey fake, cause the LV's were all funny looking.


----------



## mas2388

LOL that's so funny Traci!!! At least she didn't glare at you like some fakey owners do!!!


----------



## GerGirl

I saw a Mono Alma at the supermarket today  carried by an older lady. They look *great* together, I really had to force myself not to stare at her bag :shame:


----------



## H_addict

I was waterskiing last weekend and there were quite a few people with LV bags at the resort. Some were real, some were fake. This one lady had a denim version of popincourt!


----------



## Bag Fetish

LV_addict said:
			
		

> I was waterskiing last weekend and there were quite a few people with LV bags at the resort. Some were real, some were fake. This one lady had a denim version of popincourt!



 that must have made you (green)


----------



## Bag Fetish

tr444 said:
			
		

> Well, I saw a lady the other day at Walgreens with the same wallet that I have.  Mono wallet with zipped pocket (pochette wallet).  I said to her, Oh, I like your wallet.  She saw mine, then shoved hers back in her bag faster than lightening!!!  Must have been a fakey fake, cause the LV's were all funny looking.


----------



## Bag Fetish

LV_addict said:
			
		

> OK, I had to go back to Wal-Mart just now and I saw a woman there with an awful CB speedy 20! Maybe she got that e-mail about a purse party and actually went!!!



 is my first thought, second is  OMG!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

There is lady here in town ( i've only seen her once)  while grocery shoping had a denim speedy.  This was before I got mine, i turned to check it out (what i could see of it) it was barried under all  her food.  From what i could see the color was WAY off.. 


There is also another that carries a mono piano bag that has rivots around the bottom of it.. It yells fake from miles away 


I'm not sure if  its  lady with the fake denim above or a different person( i dont pay attention the people just the bags) that has a mono bucket..  from what i've seen in passing it looks ok but i'm sure  if i was to get closer it would be ..

I've also seen a black(but looked almost navy blue) MC piano bag..  That one i've seen several time and laugh when i see it.


I wish I could see just 1 real bag in my town.


----------



## Rocky

I went to my favorite Taqueria yesterday and saw a nice lady with her Speedy 25. We both smiled at eachothers purse.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I saw a woman on the train with a Damier Duomo and a Steamer I stared at it the whole way lol!


----------



## Miss510

monogram pochette accessories & monogram speedy 30


----------



## taco

We're remodling a home in Yorba Linda to resell & I keep seeing a tiny older lady with a beautifully patina'd Mono bucket. I see her all over do you think it would be strange if I asked her how she got it to be so perfect?


----------



## jimmyneyugn

saw a lovely multicolor bucket ala 6 colors the other day at The Block. lovely i say. LOVELY!  

no but seriously here. monday at work, i saw the most beautiful CB papillon ever. well it's "most beautiful" because it was CB.. and pink cb too! and so real.. so was their Black Card. droool. and their beautiful daughter with golden ringlets and blue eyes! omg! *tdf*


----------



## mas2388

what's a black card?

today I saw this regal lady carrying a popincourt by the bottom instead of the handles, like she was cradling it under her arm. It was really cute!


----------



## H_addict

mas2388 said:
			
		

> *what's a black card?*
> 
> today I saw this regal lady carrying a popincourt by the bottom instead of the handles, like she was cradling it under her arm. It was really cute!


 
Black AMEX


----------



## Catpri_sun

OMG I was at IN-N-Out yesterday and I saw this old lady carrying a speedy 25, the patina was soooo gross though! It was almost dark brown turning to black. I'm assuming it was real, b/c why would anyone carry a fake that old right? If they're buying cheap products they'd probably get a new one once they're too beat up.


----------



## jimmyneyugn

mas2388 said:
			
		

> what's a black card?
> 
> today I saw this regal lady carrying a popincourt by the bottom instead of the handles, like she was cradling it under her arm. It was really cute!



yea it's the American Express Centurion Black Card. available only by invitation, you'll know you got one when you recieve a special black box with nothing on the outside saying what's inside but your name/address. Must have a minimum spending limit of $5,000 a month, and of course, your income must be that of extraordinary levels. Even the rich in Newport Beach or Malibu don't have one.. or maybe one or two, but really it's like the .001% of the highest grossing income people of the world have it. Or you can just be an A-List elitist and get one that way (like Lindsay Lohan who apparently lost her Black Card back in december). 

i could easily do $5k a month.. very very easy. but it's keeping the income in that's hard. lol.


----------



## Catpri_sun

Is the black card that hard to get? I know a person from my friend's church that has a card. Although I do live in Irvine (where the church is located)...and he does live in Newport I think. It does make sense though since practically every lady (and some girls) in the church haa an LV and drives a BMW or the like. Maybe it's a church for the wealthy and he's the top member? jk =D

Oh! I forgot to mention that TONS of people in my school have LV, I see about ten on my way to class everyday! I wish I was better at spotting fakes though, it would be fun to see if my classmates were as rich as they seemed to be.

As for a specific sighting in school, my friend in class on Wed had a Petite bucket, Wallet, and Agenda. She told me she bought the bag at the LV store on Rodeo Drive.


----------



## missbabydolce

yea the famous BLACK card... though i heard the stars had a minimum spending limit 150k? i heard that somewhere but i couldnt actually belive it


----------



## jimmyneyugn

Catpri_sun said:
			
		

> *Is the black card that hard to get?* I know a person from my friend's church that has a card. Although I do live in Irvine (where the church is located)...and he does live in Newport I think. It does make sense though since practically every lady (and some girls) in the church haa an LV and drives a BMW or the like. Maybe it's a church for the wealthy and he's the top member? jk =D
> 
> Oh! I forgot to mention that TONS of people in my school have LV, I see about ten on my way to class everyday! I wish I was better at spotting fakes though, it would be fun to see if my classmates were as rich as they seemed to be.
> 
> As for a specific sighting in school, my friend in class on Wed had a Petite bucket, Wallet, and Agenda. She told me she bought the bag at the LV store on Rodeo Drive.



well yea.. it is, cuz you can't just "get it". you can't call Amex and say, "hi i make $xxx,xxx,xxx. give me one." they won't do that... they have to deem you eligible by their standards, and that's why i said that some celebs dont make a bazillion dollars but have the status level to have it anyway. so like, if you have a platinum card, and use that like crazy on everything, and of course pay it in full every month or so, MAAAAAAAAYBE you'll be considered for one. but i know a lot of people in newport, malibu, pacpal and BH that spends like crazy, make TONS of cash just sleeping, and all that.. but never recieve the black card invitation. i think by that point in life.. that would be their main concern.. "why, if i'm so rich & successful, do i not yet have a Black Card!?!  " haha.


----------



## icechampagne

I saw a Perfo Speedy today in orange  I've only seen the regular mono speedys around here before, never a perfo one  

oh & a Damier Alma!


----------



## H_addict

I was at the funeral today and saw many LVs (again some were real and some were fake).


----------



## H_addict

missbabydolce said:
			
		

> yea the famous BLACK card... though i heard the stars had a minimum spending limit 150k? i heard that somewhere but i couldnt actually belive it


 
I think they said it something like that on the Fabulous Life of ... show once.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Today I saw:

On the R train:

Bad Fake speedy...completely wrong size 

Real Looping with a nice patina...

In JOhnny Rockets on 8th:

Fake papillion...ew plastic fake patina straps

Real speedy 25...nice patina! One of the nicest I've seen

My real speedy 30....


----------



## mas2388

ohhhhh I get it now. I know someone who has an Amex Centurion black card too but they actually never use it. (I don't know if they have to spend x amount each month - I never asked.) I didn't know it was such a big deal though!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Veronika

There's almost no one in New Mexico with real LV's.  Saw a fake Cerise in the mall the other day and had to gag, horrible little ugly cherries...  Another PFer just moved to ABQ and is also horrified.  Everyone at work thinks I'm nuts....

There are close to no people in this state that would pay this much money for a bag, isn't that so sad????

wow.  It's a really poor state, but if you figure you're going to have the bag for 20 years or more,,,,,   I will....if I'm investing this much....


----------



## pinkandgreen

At the mall the other day with my mom i saw a horrid fake cabas piano with dark dark brown plasticy leather. I suppose it was going for a patina'ed aged loook...the wearer looked me up and down cause i was about half her age and had my speedy 30. then i saw an auth. new speedy 25. Also saw an MC ellipse backpack and a fake of un-identifable style.


----------



## ilikepenguins

Today while I was giving a tour, I saw one of the girls on my tour had a TERRIBLE fake black multicolor speedy with pink cherry blossoms on it...it was a horror...

But the other day while giving another tour, I saw a vernis bedford and a very very nicely patinaed speedy 25...they made me happy...


----------



## Selena

I love those fake hybrids.  I saw a fake monokami alma the other day. 
It was mono...with studs all over it.  And a dark brown leather.  It was also like a thinner version.  Very weird.  I had on my Ellipse Moyen...she just looked over and turned away.


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

Today, I was at the mall and saw two BH, a regular Batignolles, and a Speedy 35.

I love seeing LVs!!!


----------



## H_addict

I was walking into my front door this evening and my neighbour pulled in and got out of her car with an Ellipse PM that had a bright suede lining in it!!!


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

OMG...i forgot to tell you that when i was at the mall, i had to do a double take because i saw this woman and she had a MANHATTAN in denim blue!!!!


----------



## H_addict

ShoulderEyeCandy said:
			
		

> OMG...i forgot to tell you that when i was at the mall, i had to do a double take because i saw this woman and she had a MANHATTAN in denim blue!!!!


 
You mean like this one!!!


----------



## lucida

I was at Old Navy today and a girl carrying an identical bag as mine (Popincourt Haut) walked by with her friend.  Since I was looking at some shirts I only caught a glance of the friend and the girl pointing at me and my bag.  Then, the girl looked at her bag and was comparing it to mine.  I hope she wasn't saying that my bag was FAKE!   Unfortunately, I didn't get to see her bag to tell if hers was fake either. :censor:


----------



## edsbgrl

LV_addict said:
			
		

> You mean like this one!!!


 
Oh my   Holy Bubelltons!!!!!!  Why does this woman dress this way?!  ...........oh the bag......in way back thread land, someone said this bag was fake.  Personally, unless its a special order, LV didn't make this bag.


----------



## purexelegance

I've seen every single LV bag possible... since I'm in JAPAN. right now.

Japan... the queen of all LVs. Seriously, every single woman I've met or seen has an LV. They may not be holding one that minute (and instead are holding Gucci, Christian Louboutin or Chanel) but they have one somewhere in their closet.

I see a lot of Damier Speedys though. Speedys are really really popular. And also, papillons. Papillions with the mini ones that you put on the bigger papillion. I'm not sure that made sense. lol.


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

well, yesterday, i saw

4 popincourt hauts
2 cabas piano
1 looping 
and then there were these horrible fakes carried by snooty teens and they were just wearing all fake stuff. one teen had a fake hermes and the other one had a gucci bag. they were walking with their noses up in the air and they both had fake dior glasses. they were acting like were too rich and snotty and our bags are real!


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

oh, yeah, i saw a speedy 25 (very nice patina) and a zippy orginizer.... wait thats mine...LOL!!!!!


----------



## shazzykins

I finally saw another lv on Saturday at Kettering town centre. hubby and I were waiting for the lift when out walks a 20+ girl with a speedy 25. It looked great on here and I'm pretty sure it was authentic. I usually only see fake multicolors.


----------



## pixiechic

Saturday, I saw a fake Cabas Piano sort of bag in Little Five Points (I say sort of, because the style was off). The person carrying it also had fake blonde big hair. Yuck.

In Waffle House yesterday, I saw a college girl wearing a mono pochette as a shoulder bag. From where I was, it looked authentic, but I can't figure out how she got one with a strap long enough to go over her shoulder.


----------



## Lola24

hippiechic said:
			
		

> Saturday, I saw a fake Cabas Piano sort of bag in Little Five Points (I say sort of, because the style was off). The person carrying it also had fake blonde big hair. Yuck.
> 
> In Waffle House yesterday, I saw a college girl wearing a mono pochette as a shoulder bag. From where I was, it looked authentic, but I can't figure out how she got one with a strap long enough to go over her shoulder.


All my pochettes fit on my shoulder with only the original strap, no "extender".....


----------



## Veronika

OMG!!!  Friday, after being on this blog all day, I went to Happy Hour with a girlfriend to celebrate her birthday and I saw a whole table of strippers (HAD to be), older girls with TOO great bodies and carrying Louis Vuittons...hey, there aren't that many LV's in this town.  So, one had the ellipse and barely any shirt on, and the ellipse was big, I was wondering if it was fake.  I thought the ellipse was a small pochette.  Anyway, whenever LV's are new, I'm not sure if they're fake.  The older really worn vachettas always makes me feel that the bags are authentic...


----------



## Veronika

oh Irene, FABULOUS pic......  scary good.


----------



## Veronika

Monokami...hahaha lol... that's great.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Veronika said:
			
		

> oh Irene, FABULOUS pic...... scary good.


 
I think I've seen it all....then I come back here every time and am proven wrong  .

:back2topic: I saw a speedy Cerises at a family gathering yesterday!  Oh so cute!!


----------



## H_addict

I was at the amusement park yesterday and saw a girl with Geronimos!!! It looked SO CUTE!!! I think I need one now!!!


----------



## John 5

I was at the grocery store and saw a woman with a Cabas Piano... she left it unattended in the cart while she shopped... I thought to myself "CHILD ABUSE!!!"


----------



## crochetbella

I saw a lady shopping downtown with the cutest Popincourt. I've never seen anyone carrying one before.


----------



## Zzuliyta

i went to koo koo roo for lunch today and i saw a woman with a popincourt haut and i just couldn't stop staring at that gorgeous bag... love it!!


----------



## GerGirl

I had fun doing FAKE sighting today 
Went shopping w/ my mom + we were like "oh there's one" - "that's the worst ever" - "look at this ugly bag"  ...it looked like all the ugly fake MC bags came back over night.

Some time ago I heard someone saying, *that nobody on the street could identify her fake bag as a fake. *Everytime I spot a fake from 100 meters away, I remember this person


----------



## kookielf124

I saw a Mono Mizi today, with a beautiful patina!!! I was sooooo in love!!! *sigh*


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

i saw a momther that had a speedy 25 and her i think 3or 4 year old had a mini hl sac. and they had matchingoutfits. it was so cute!


----------



## siworae

i saw fake Audra at the mall today.  

as for authentic, i saw a popincourt.  i also saw what appeared to be an authentic vintage LV (i could be wrong, though), but i don't know the name of it.


----------



## TRAVIS2006

i was at an amusement park with my family the other week and i seen a girl with a fake MC mini speedy, i yelled "FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE" and she looked at me with the evil eye XD


----------



## julietcapulet

I saw an authentic Damier Alma at the post office today! It was so gorgeous!  Now I want one!


----------



## Catpri_sun

OMG I saw someone with a speedy 25 in monogram at Albertsons today! My BF and I followed her down the frozen food aisle so we could get a good look at the bag I want! =D

The next time I'm sooo taking pictures/posting them if I have another LV sighting!


----------



## fashion_junky

I saw someone with a green denim baggy PM today at a local store.  It is a cute bag!


----------



## rensky

i dunno..i kept looking at my damier speedy and forgot to look at others out there..




			
				fashion_junky said:
			
		

> I saw someone with a green denim baggy PM today at a local store.  It is a cute bag!


----------



## mas2388

Yesterday I saw a really young girl with a Globe canvas tote and I had no clue if it was real or fake!!! The fakes of these look pretty close from pictures I think. Today I was at victoria's secret and saw a woman with a ravello PM. It was super super cute with the koala closure!


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

I was at NM Fashion Island today and I saw a woman carrying a MC white BUCKET!


----------



## pixiechic

On my way into work this morning, I saw someone with a Cabas Piano with _very _nice patina. I've never been a bit fan of the Cabas, but it looked really pretty on her.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I went shopping yesterday and saw quite a few LVs in the mall...a very nice Cabas Mezzo and a lot of mono Speedys.

Later my BF and I went to the movies (brought my black MC pochette, yeah!) and there was a whole group of teeny boppers in line in front of us and one of them had a white MC Speedy.  I was dying to see if it was real or not...did look like a 30 but with not enough colors on it but I didn't want to gawk and make a huge deal out of it.  

Now I'm looking at the white MC speedy on vuitton.com right now, and yep I think that girl's was fake.


----------



## NYC-TOKYO

I think the most common in NYC is the Mono Speedy (size vary). It's not expensive and is one of LV's most recognizable shapes.


----------



## BagLady14

My LV sighting was a television show, so I don't know if it counts.

The Travel Channel had a segment on Venice.  Samantha Brown's Italian tour guide was carrying my purse - the Hudson shoulder bag.


----------



## Smith

In my small town, I do not get to see many LV bags.  In the last six months, I have seen:  a real mono (do not know the name, but found it on Eluxury), a horrible fake mono of some kind with feet, an imitation mono with no LVs on it, and finally a Vernis Houston in a light green (I think the color is called peppermint.)  The Houston looked real.


----------



## taco

After sorta stalking the lady with the gorgeously perfect patina'd bucket all over yorba Linda, I saw a hideous fake version of it at CPK in Riverside   It was so ugly & the woman was so full of herself that I had to snicker, I wish I was wearing that trendy Wendy T-shirt so I could have pointed at her!! She stiffed her waiter to boot. What a nasty fake blonde, desperatlyhangingontoherlonggoneyouth, fake carrying HAG!!


----------



## rochasgirl

Here in Tokyo, it's frequent to spot people with their LV bags. But the most eye-catching is this lady carrying her mink fur LV bag. It's TDF!!!!!!


----------



## missbabydolce

Well im in Denver....  

I'll start you off with a REAL recoleta

LOL thats my aunt!! 

and now the horrid fake..its a pochette-esk bag , kinda like the epi, it also has a leather flap in the front with a embossed "LV"


----------



## bluekit

at my local mall today, I saw a well-aged Mono speedy 30 and a mini ribera in Damier.


----------



## janetalvin

I saw a mizi yesterday in the black leather. It was so jaw droppingly beautiful I turned my head to see it as it walked away


----------



## crochetbella

I saw aa Alma at the mall.  But also saw a mom and little daughter and both were carrying horrible fakes..the mom had a fake mono and the daughter a fake MC.


----------



## mas2388

Today I saw a denim baggy pm at the post office! It was so beautiful! But then she pulled out the weirdest looking PTI...it had a zip compartment in the middle...but it wasn't the pochette porte monnaie since it opened up all the way. It was just weird. It was probably a fake.


----------



## bluekit

Today is Monday (toughest work day  ) I didn't see any Vuitton at work, as usual, but I did see a mono cles in my gym after work.


----------



## Smith

Last night at our school's open house, I had a mother walk in with a fake mono Eclipse.  The kind where there are no LVs on the bag, just the pattern.  Last year, she was walking around with another fake mono bag.   Oh, how I wish I could catch sight of a real bag.


----------



## dotnative

I went to Bed Bath and Beyond today and saw and older women with a popincourt haut in her shopping cart. This is porbably the third time I saw this bag on someone But for some reason, today it totally toke my breath away. I loved it.  Now I want one. Since I just bought a bag and have a more pressing need for a wallet it will have to wait.


----------



## ilikepenguins

!! I just saw a cerises speedy downstairs in my apartment building. I almost peed myself I was so excited! It looked real from what I could see!  WEEEE!


----------



## Sophia

summer trip to california (beverly hills, san francisco) and taiwan

taiwan: basically saw every single flipping lv ever made, i dont think im exaggerating 
california: 2 many manhattans, speedies, and buckets


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Today at Target I saw a lady with a denim Neo Speedy in blue and another with a Musette Tango.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Unfortunatly not the real deal 
B/f and I went to the  movies this evening and there was a gal ( maybe 20 if that)  carrying a denim lv with lizard trim.

B/f of course started to giggle and she couldnt stop looking at my denim speedy


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

omg i saw so many today:

coney island:

fake- 2 mono speedies (both with feet! ew!), 2 mono styles that don't exist (one looked kinda like a huge weird multipli-cite...the other maybe like a weird mono st.jacques...ew totally fake...), mono cabas mezzo and 2 ambre tote things.


real- a beautiful popincourt haut.


walking home from grand central:

fake- mono babylone, mono speedy (also w feet! yuckky)

real- 2 damier speedy 25, mono speedy 30, mono speedy 25, damier alma, really really nice mono petite bucket, reg mono bucket, mono montsouris.

after today i am def going to get a damier speedy this comign week...im still deciding size tho....


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ah...yesterday I saw a BH for the first time IRL!! So very cool.

I also saw in the ladies room at the movies the most nauseating fake...a white MC thing which looked like something about half the height of an Alma but the same width at the bottom with extra long handles and yellow/blue/pink/green s:censor: t all over it. Ew! Ew! Ew!


----------



## Mikan

I am new at the LV thing so I'm just starting to REALLY notice them.  

In Manhattan I've seen a red/gold epi Pont Neuf and a black/silver epi Jasmin -- both were really eye-catching!  I've also seen tons of mono speedies, almas, and other styles I'm not familiar with yet.  I also can't tell real vs. fake yet, especially since I'm just quickly passing people on the street, but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it eventually!


----------



## missbabydolce

SCHOOL!

my first day of school was on wednesday!

REAL,

MY History teacher had the most gorgeous patina'd cabas mezzo

a mussete salsa mono

a real papillion (suprising)

FAKE 

this girl who was walking up stairs while i was walking down, had a Batignolles Vertical, since I was coming down, i saw the inside and it looked like leather lining

too many to count.... i just ignore it now even though these kids come from a well-off family (i think) they carry fakes...


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

okkk.... this is gonna be a long list. yesterday, i went to the mall

4 monogram canvas papillons... real
2 cabas mezzos...real
1 FAKE speedy (multicolored) that had very looong handles and no pocket or buckle 
my speedy and my zippy wallet which i saw all day! .... real... duh!

chanel bag (real) ....womann was loaded with money, she had the biggest rock on her finger ive ever seen, dior sunnies, when she pulled out er walet, she handed the woman her payment  by cash and  her check was like ohhh, 600 bucks, her daughter had a cute dior bag (real) she was six, her daughter had a bebe shirt , then i saw them leaving and they went home in this tdf mercedes... alot prettier than mie!
ANYWAY.....
2 FAKE mulitcolored pochettes (both had bows and red lvs ) carried by some snotty teenagers who were acting like they were rich
1 yellow epi backpack.... real
2 tdf gucci bags.... real
1 black multicolored trouville (black and a BEAUTIFUL patina).... real
2 chanel bags...real
1 pochette... real


----------



## GerGirl

Most real LV's I see at the moment are Mono Almas - and they look so great 
Then there was this beige Vernis bag today, which I think was real - I'm currently trying to find out, which style it is... maybe Brentwood or Houston? Definitely not a bag you see everywhere.


----------



## kristinayulo

Yesterday I went to ShopRite and I saw this woman holding a Manhattan PM!  Looked very nice ...


----------



## Speedster

Seen quite a few recently but my highlights are:
A lovely black MC Priscilla that looked very new, and a huge mono suit bag, quite new but with a nicely developing patina.


----------



## H_addict

Yet ANOTHER fake LV sighting at my local hockey arena.


----------



## graceful

Yesterday while eating out, I saw a girl with a BH and today in my office building I saw a Manhattan PM!  I had never seen either one of those bags in real life on someone else.  Very pretty.  The Manhattan looked new.  Both were real.


----------



## RoseMary

i saw many fakes (as always) but today i also saw a *real damier speedy 30* here in austria on a japanese lady. she looked fab!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

yesterday at century 21 i saw a woman with a really really nice aged mono Noe with a little mono wapity attached to the outside  it was sooo cute.


----------



## sara

yesterday at  dinner:

perle roxbury drive - sooooo nice. first time i've seen one IRL. bigger than i thought it was.
tulum gm - not sure if it was real. she was standing next to me. didnt want to make it obvious.
and a lot of coach.


----------



## Texas Girl

At the Cheesecake Factory for lunch--3 all fake mono bags with 3 very fake women.  Then I saw 2 real PH's, 2 petite buckets, 1 BH, 1 Illovo (which I have never seen anyone carry before) and 1 mezzo.  I think that's the most I've seen in one day. (plus, of course, my large bucket)


----------



## Zzuliyta

today in the elevator, i saw this girl with a black mat LV bag, it was pretty but i don't know that line well enough to know if it's a real or a fake...
it's in a saleya kind of shape...


----------



## pixiechic

When I was at the mall the other day shopping for my Tulum, I saw a couple of LVs. While having lunch, the woman sitting next to me had an Ambre Neo Cabas! I'm not all that familiar with the Ambre line, but it looked authentic to me, and had a nice light patina. Also spotted a nice mono Speedy 30 or 35.

Edit: Oh also, at the LV store I saw someone with a nice, older Croissant! It was larger than I thought it would be.


----------



## RoseMary

saw a real LV *speedy 40* today!


----------



## nerdbox01

saw a fake speedy w/ feet!!!


----------



## Zzuliyta

i saw a white mc fringe speedy at the BMW dealership today!! it's so pretty!

and at the mall i saw a popincourt...


----------



## shopaholiccat

lol so i'm not alone, examine people's bag and see if they are real or fake...LOL i think i'm kinda getting addicted to this hobby that i have


----------



## John 5

I went to the mall today.... I saw:

Tulum GM
Speedy 25 [I think it was fake]
Fake that looked like a Trotteur.
Babylone
Batignolles Horizontal
Cabas Piano
Popincourt Long
Pochette Accessoires
Mini Pochette Accessoires
Croissant PM


----------



## ilikepenguins

I saw many bags today it was quite awesome!!! at my mom's college reunion thingy...I saw:

MC speedy 30
damier tribeca long (LOVED IT WANTED IT)
damier belem MM
damier manosque
mono viva cite
mono alma
mono petit bucket
mono cabas

(plus 3 chanels, 2 guccis, a fendi, and 4 coaches)

mmm I feel like I got my LV fix for the day lol...


----------



## John 5

Yeah... I also saw this 16 yo with a fake Monogram Canvas Alma... I loved how she tried showing it off like it was real... I just wanted to throw my billfold at her. lol.


----------



## shopaholiccat

a pretty framboise reade PM  although its real, the girl wears it like its fake...because of her overall look ><


----------



## msbroberts

Saw the infamous speedy with feet today, with slot pockets on both ends and a zipper pocket on 1 side! LMOA


----------



## John 5

Sorry... me again.

I remember seeing an Ambre Cabas MM... It also looked fake... 
Oh and 2 Mini Looping bags... they looked great.


----------



## msbroberts

jm311 said:
			
		

> Sorry... me again.
> 
> I remember seeing an Ambre Cabas MM... It also looked fake...
> Oh and 2 Mini Looping bags... they looked great.


 
How do you remember them all???

I only remember the awful fakes....could never remember all the rest.


----------



## John 5

I was sitting at Starbucks waiting for my mom to come out of Sephora... and saw most of them while I was waiting...

I have the memory of an elephant?


----------



## pixiechic

nerdbox01 said:
			
		

> saw a fake speedy w/ feet!!!



Eeep! I saw one of those at the nail salon yesterday, and it was truly awful. I also saw a fake pochette at Chili's when I was having lunch. The funny thing was that my teenage son spotted it before I did!


----------



## pixiechic

jm311 said:
			
		

> I was sitting at Starbucks waiting for my mom to come out of Sephora... and saw most of them while I was waiting...
> 
> I have the memory of an elephant?



Orrr...you wrote them down in your handy LV agneda?


----------



## John 5

^^^^^ lol.

Naaawww... I leave my Agenda at home in it's box and jot down notes every now and then... but will use it when school starts next week...

I saw a girl with a Pochette Accessoires today... she had it open and the heat stamp was on a patch like on the Deauville or Mini Sac HL... did they change the location of the heat stamp for the Pochettes?


----------



## keishapie1973

OK.  I rarely see LV but know since I am watching for it, I see more.

I saw a fake mc alma & LV thong sandals at my sons open house for preschool.

I saw a real papillion 30 and petite ellipse at the grocery store.  And, a real petite bucket on my arm.....


----------



## whatzerface

I saw a dude carrying a black MC speedy yesterday. I'm not an expert on authenticating but it looked pretty good to me.


----------



## missbabydolce

Texas Girl said:
			
		

> At the Cheesecake Factory for lunch--3 all fake mono bags with 3 very fake women. Then I saw 2 real PH's, 2 petite buckets, 1 BH, 1 Illovo (which I have never seen anyone carry before) and 1 mezzo. I think that's the most I've seen in one day. (plus, of course, my large bucket)


 

the chessecake factory near the galleria?!?

i went there on sat! when did you go?


----------



## mewlicious

On my trip to Dallas I saw a pochette, damier papillon and cerises bucket this weekend.


----------



## John 5

missbabydolce said:
			
		

> the chessecake factory near the galleria?!?
> 
> i went there on sat! when did you go?


 
Are you serious? I went there too!!!! I went there around lunchtime...


----------



## sweetlove

I've just been to the UK, and although I saw lots of nice, auth. LV in London, I saw some horrible fakes too.
 The airport I travelled from is a really small airport that serves lots of charter flights, and while me and my friend waited for our plane, a charter plane from Turkey arrived. Two girls came off with the most horrible fakes EVER! Seriously! I think it was supposed to look like speedys, one had mono, and the other had MC, but they were so off! The speedies were made of three pieces and had totally wrong shapes and plastic handles... And I told my friend how horrible ugly they were, and how those people must be very stupid since everybody sees that they're horrible fakes and have they no shame and bla bla bla, and then one of them goes and starts talking to the guy sitting behind us! :o I just wanted to die, but I was right in what I said... But still, I was afraid they'd get violent with me or something, lol 
 I also saw a fake bucket with cracked "vachetta"


----------



## Steph

I saw a beautiful batignolles horizontal at our local neighborhood farmers market on Saturday, I was so impressed.  Usually, I only see fakes, especially yesterday at the mall, every other bag was some sort of fake of one brand or another.   I saw a very ulgy black MC speedy, some people carry their fakes so proudly, I wonder if they all know they are fake?


----------



## Reux

The other week I saw a woman with a very fake (4 colour, red LVs) MC theda on her shoulder.

I've seen two girls around my university who carry really gross fakes (I don't know what style they're meant to be).. they're meant to be monogram, however. One has a patch on the outside and has "XL" symbols  The other doesn't even have any monogram on it, it's just the flowers and stuff.  Thankfully I haven't seen them around lately.

There's a boy I see often who has a Broadway, but I'm not sure if it's real or not (not too good with Damier)..

Not many carry designer bags at my university (University of Sydney). I did see a lady with a MC alma the other day though.. I think it was real. I'm not a fan of the hardware on that bag, but it looked alright in person.  

On the way to uni, this week I've seen a mono Alma.. It was very loved (the handles were quite dark compared to the rest of the vachetta) but its used condition just made me admire it more. I also saw a red Epi speedy (wow, quite stunning in person).. Another Alma but in newer condition.


----------



## karman

I work at a fine dining restaurant and after working there for two years...today was my first time seeing an LV (well...maybe the first time I've tried to notice them, at least) 

It was a monogram shoulder bag...it looked like Musette but I wasn't too sure. I'm pretty confident it's authentic since I walked by the table a few times to admire the bag and it had perfect symmetry and a beautiful shape...and the woman looked like a business woman.


----------



## John 5

Ohhh... I just remembered something... I had fallen asleep listening to my iPod when I dunno what made me wake up and think of this... but: 

When I went to the mall on Saturday, I was sitting at Starbucks waiting for my mom to come out of some store. These 2 little 11 year old girls [who tried to dress, act, and walk like they were 18] went up next to the counter to wait for their drinks... Both of them had horrendous fake Pochettes... One was a Monogram Canvas Pochette and the other had a Pink Chery Blossom Pochette... I mean sure they probably didn't know they were fake, but it's just the attitude they popped with their mother is what got me...

Poor mom.   I would start by throwing my Venti PTL full of ice at them saying "Talk to me like that again in public and see what happens..."


----------



## H_addict

This morning I saw a lady at the ice rink with a fake cabas shopper! At first glace I thoght it was a real deal but then after she turned around and I saw who it was I knew it was a fake!!! It was a lady that hosted a fake purse party!!!


----------



## socalgrl86

LV_addict said:
			
		

> This morning I saw a lady at the ice rink with a fake cabas shopper! At first glace I thoght it was a real deal but then after she turned around and I saw who it was I knew it was a fake!!! It was a lady that hosted a fake purse party!!!


 
so are those fake parties like tupperware parties except they sell gross ugly fake bags? you should attend one and then flaunt ur real bag..


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Yesterday at the great mall, I saw an older asian lady carrying a MC Trouville and her much older mother (late 70's) carrying a damier triana. They were nice bags.*


----------



## The Snorks

I saw an older woman, who looked like she might be homeless, sitting on a bench in front of Trader Joe's in SOMA.  Oddly enough, she was carrying a Blue Denim Baggy GM that looked authentic.  After meeting quite a few people who are wealthy, but could care less about their state of dress, I have learned long ago never to judge a person's monetary worth by their apearance.


----------



## cllmda

someone stopped me and said to me the other day in the street that it was "so obvious" that my LV bag was  a "fake"..i was so taken aback and surprised...because it it ISNT!!!though you do see quite  a few fakes  of all sorts around nowadays i can always tell just by looking at them  from afar that they are just that...FAKE..and cheap fake,too......anyway i asked her why???and she said "oh its obvious its a fake because LV doesnt even  make  a bag like that/the model doesnt exist"..it was a black Murakami sologne.... and one of the reasons i had chosen it (apart from loving it) was because one doesnt see it around too frequently..I was totally appalled by that woman's reaction though...Ive had  afew other comments:compliments from strangers on that bag,  once in  a shop  from the sales lady and once while waiting in line at the tobacco shop, both asked me if it was real and said that they could tell it was because it was so beautiful and beautifully made/so solid and sturdy looking they said,compared to the flimsy plasticky cheapo fakes  from asia one sees around.Most of the fakes i see are usually speedy's...but then again most of the REAl bags i see around are _also _monogram speedy's!!  from my own personal experience and from what friends have told me, most people judge the authenticity by _the person who 's carrying the bag_: does she look like someone who would have a real LV or does she look like  the maid... with an LV bag (???) ( sorry dont mean to be snobby, but everyone gets the idea...)
I think that as soon as youre a bit familiar with what  a _real _designer bag looks like, you cant be taken in by the fakes..( though there are some very good fakes available, theyre very rare and not easy to find)


----------



## ilikepenguins

cllmda said:
			
		

> someone stopped me and said to me the other day in the street that it was "so obvious" that my LV bag was  a "fake"..i was so taken aback and surprised...because it it ISNT!!!though you do see quite  a few fakes  of all sorts around nowadays i can always tell just by looking at them  from afar that they are just that...FAKE..and cheap fake,too......anyway i asked her why???and she said "oh its obvious its a fake because LV doesnt even  make  a bag like that/the model doesnt exist"..it was a black Murakami sologne.... and one of the reasons i had chosen it (apart from loving it) was because one doesnt see it around too frequently..I was totally appalled by that woman's reaction though...



!!!  I can't believe her nerve!  oh man she fails so bad.  what did you say after she explained why?  I would have been speechless...she needs to study her LV more...


----------



## jsg

Isn't it funny how we can name the LV bags that wee see? Went to the grocery the otherday and saw (only authentic ones)2 ladies carrying MC speedy, a 25 & 30. also saw someone w perle bedford... and a damier speedy. A lot of ppl here uses LV although fakes are also abundant...


----------



## John 5

^^^^ I thought the only MC Speedy 25 that was made was the Fringe Speedy?


----------



## H_addict

Yes, you are correct! Fringe speedy was only made in 25!


----------



## bluekit

None besides my own. ush:  I thought I saw one out the corner of my eye during lunch.  It turns out to be a fake cerises "thing."


----------



## mas2388

I saw someone's well patinaed speedy 25. It was so cute!


----------



## siworae

i saw a few horribly obvious fakes... but i also saw some real ones:

- mono speedy 25
- vernis reade pm 
- vavin gm


----------



## arnott

Girl with white antigua mm on seabus!

Oh, and I saw another girl with a mono speedy waiting to get on the seabus!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

The Snorks said:
			
		

> I saw an older woman, who looked like she might be homeless, sitting on a bench in front of Trader Joe's in SOMA. Oddly enough, she was carrying a Blue Denim Baggy GM that looked authentic. After meeting quite a few people who are wealthy, but could care less about their state of dress, I have learned long ago never to judge a person's monetary worth by their apearance.


 
Your avatar is so cute.


Anyway, I know what you mean about people who are wealthy and don't care about how they dress. But still, there is a difference between looking homeless and just not being into spending large amounts of money on clothes.

As far as sightings, I have seen a few bags that I'm not even sure are actual LV monogram styles.  And of course I have seen a few speedies


----------



## John 5

Just got back from a club... I saw:

A white MC Pochette... she looked so cute wearing it!!!  

A drag queen with a fake Keepall 50 Bandouliere and Keepall 55.

[OT: I was dancing with someone and at no surprise, they asked me if I was asian...  ]


----------



## H_addict

I was at my son's meet'n'great on Thursday night and spied MANY LVs!!! Only one was fake!!!


----------



## John 5

I just got back from the grocery store... and almost got hit by a truck because I was looking at a lady's bag trying to figure out what it was... and  

I want to say it was an Amfar?


----------



## Bag Fetish

jsg said:
			
		

> Isn't it funny how we can name the LV bags that wee see? Went to the grocery the otherday and saw (only authentic ones)2 ladies carrying MC speedy, a 25 & 30. also saw someone w perle bedford... and a damier speedy. A lot of ppl here uses LV although fakes are also abundant...


 
 You saw a frange speedy


----------



## dee88

today at work, i saw a lady with monogram stamped bag. a fake???.  those fakers are really good and fast.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I was watching trading spaces and the one lady had a noe, I WAS LIKE   that bag is HUGE! but it was nice


----------



## FashionMIKE

I was in shopright today with my dads damier Olav mm and this woman at the frozen foods dept looked at my bag and i looked at hers (damier bucket) and smiled cuz i new it was auth. wuts weird i was in the city the other day and their are lots of auth bags but i saw this one mono bucket that had patena looked real no messed up lv or out of place LV or flowers but had leather lining??!!?!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I saw an incredibly gorgeous patina'd backpack of some sort yesterday when running errands.


----------



## missbabydolce

FashionMIKE said:
			
		

> I was in shopright today with my dads damier Olav mm and this woman at the frozen foods dept looked at my bag and i looked at hers (damier bucket) and smiled cuz i new it was auth. wuts weird i was in the city the other day and their are lots of auth bags but i saw this one mono bucket that had patena looked real no messed up lv or out of place LV or flowers but had leather lining??!!?!


 
my friends and my gma's have leather lining...they're all authentic..im guessing the new ones dont have leather lining?, havent seen them


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

on 37th and 6th there was a woman with a GORGEOUS epi mandarin sac plat...sooooooo pretty, i looked at her like i was crazy!  there was also a nice looking noe in front of the 35th st entrance to macys.  very pretty things today!!!!


----------



## John 5

I was in heaven... I saw:

Denim Neo Speedy
Cabas Piano
Pochette Florentine
Cerises Bucket
fake Sac Plat
Monogram Canvas Pochette


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Most of the time when I see an LV around here, it's fake.  However, about a week and a half ago I was in the grocery store.  I walked past this elderly couple in the frozen food section, and the woman had a Speedy 25 with an absolutely gorgeous patina!  I literally did a double-take when I saw it.


----------



## missbabydolce

My HS football game:

REAL White MC alma

Fake: everything else

these girls sure like there fake Globe shoppers!


----------



## John 5

Oh yeah... At LV on Tuesday, someone dropped off their black Epi Soufflot in for repair or something... it was just sitting by itself on the table with some paper...


----------



## amamxr

Last night under the "Friday night lights" Lake Travis football game- in the rain I might add.. LV's everywhere.. Its funny my DH pokes me and wisper's..
Is that real???...


----------



## Vuittonhammie

You know, it like that "Herbie" game now, but instead of pointing out VW cars, we all try to authenticate on the spot!  I catch myself doing it all the time!!


----------



## Mikan

I love being in NYC b/c I always see lots of LVs... yesterday I saw a girl carrying the Manhattan PM and it looked really cute on her! I had to try really hard not to stare! I also saw a mono Alma, a damier speedy 30 and tons of mono speedies.

I stopped by the LV store on 57th & 5th for the first time and it was fun, they have people there to open the doors for you.   There were several Japanese tourists there, mainly looking at epis/perfos/suhalis. Some of the SAs were fluent in Japanese too.


----------



## karman

Yesterday a lady at the restaurant I work at had a black MC pochette...in my opinion it didn't match her outfit at all but it was nice anyway.
And then the day before I saw an Asian lady carry a disgusting fake Speedy.


----------



## LV Love

I  don't know if i'm just bad at authenticating people's bags in public... but i'm almost sure that ihere in La Jolla all the LV is real.  And EVERYBODY is carrying one.  Especially with those super fakes... how could you pick them apart from real ones?  I don't stare at people's bags.  Women in LJ are so snooty, if they catch you looking at their purse they do that scoff and point their noses up.  Even if your bag is better than theirs!


----------



## John 5

I saw a Ellipse Sac A Dos yesterday from afar... couldn't tell if it was real or not...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oooh, I was at the mall today and saw two amazing LV pieces...a black MC Alma and the amazing Ribera MM!  Wow, both so TDF!  I'd never seen a Ribera IRL before so that was a bonus.


----------



## Irissy

I was at SCP yesterday and saw a bunch of mono speedy 25 and 30, popincourt (handheld), manhattan PM, some suhali, etc.


----------



## arnott

Today I saw a fake baggy pm at the grocery store!


----------



## emoskank

At Topshop yesterday I saw the ugliest (and obviously fake) MC Monogram Pochette. My friend who isn't into LV was like "She could have gotten one that didn't have 4 colors." Haha.


----------



## H_addict

Went out for dinner last night with DH and saw many LVs!!! Today at Wal-Mart saw the UGLIEST Eye fake in shape of something that doesn't even exist!!!


----------



## sakuraicedtea

Unfortunately I had these snobby LV purse wearers be nasty to me. I was working gate security (I can't detail my job more than that for well...security reasons lol) and I told this woman that I was the express line for people with no bags and she had a real LV pouchette and her friend had a real chanel bag and she got very agitated with me.

I wish she had worn a fake just so it could contribute to her fake personality.


----------



## John 5

Thursday I saw a lady with a Petite Bucket and a guy with a fake Abbesses.


----------



## evilsuimai

yesterday was such a weird day!! i saw TONS of LVs...real and fake...saw real MC speedy, 2 fake mono speedies...they had little 'leg's on them!..saw a musette, damier speedy 30, fake MC pochette...the strap was practically black...wasn't patinaed!


----------



## Syntagma

Ugh. I see fake MC Allllll the time. It's the most obvious fakes tho. Those can be spotted a mile away!!


----------



## lvmhgirl

I saw a girl in her 20's (with attitude) proudly carrying a fake Noe. It was wide open and you could see the stopper thing (I don't know what those are called) that is used on fakes to secure the drawstring. 

THEN...she turned around and I saw the little white plastic tag hanging from the strap. I had to laugh -- I mean, carrying a fake is bad enough, but to leave the tag on it thinking it will look more "real"?


----------



## viconmodel

I saw a white multi-color speedy 25 this weekend!  LOL.  other than the fact that it was a big fake, it was kinda cute...


----------



## viconmodel

I see at least 5 Monogram speedy's a day around where I work. it's an even split between the 25 and 30.  But today, i saw a girl with the Mono Speedy 35, and it was flat and sagging and GORGEOUS!  

I think my next LV will be the Mono Speedy 35.


----------



## socalgrl86

I saw a fake mono speedy when I dropped my sister off at school..


----------



## John 5

Ack. I have a REALLY bad memory... but when I went to go do lunch with my sis at the mall last Tuesday, I saw someone with a Speedy 25 w/ shoulder strap, and a lady with a Mini Ribera. .

I also saw a really snotty lady at the Chanel makeup counter with a black Epi Jasmin and some kind of Fuchsia Vernis wallet...


----------



## kookielf124

hmm.. today i saw.. the manhattan pm and a speedy 25.. can't tell if it's real or not, i'm not that good.. but i DID see another lady with an obviously fake speedy 25.. the handles were extremely disproportionate to the bag.. the poor thing looked like it had giant ears!! and no it wasnt the little mini speedies...


----------



## madamefifi

I saw a real mono speedy 35, a real recital, a fake pochette bosphore (grrr!)-and an incredibly fake black mc ??? eye??? or...something...with a big "vachetta" bow on it and cheap=looking gilt hardware which appeared to be flaking and peeling. It hurt my eyes but I looked anyway.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, and last week my DH and I went to this little restaurant in the middle of nowhere---and I mean NOWHERE, we live in the country with cows and goats and sh*t---and this older lady walked out as we were walking in sporting a very nicely patina'd cabas mezzo. I have no doubt it was real and somehow, it really made me happy! Weird huh.


----------



## ilikepenguins

I saw a nice black epi petit noe today, that was pretty cool...

and I saw a MACHA WALTZ yesterday...the girl passed me on campus and I just HAD to turn and stare I couldn't help myself I was like peeing my pants.  It made my day.


----------



## jane

I saw a stuffed Saleya MM today, it looked great!


----------



## tangle

Just saw a cabas piano at the grocery store.  The wearer was tall, and it looked really cute on her. On me (very short) I thought this bag looked very in-between, not quite a tote, not quite a purse.


----------



## evilsuimai

i saw a yellow epi noe yesterday...


----------



## mas2388

ilikepenguins said:


> I saw a nice black epi petit noe today, that was pretty cool...
> 
> and I saw a MACHA WALTZ yesterday...the girl passed me on campus and I just HAD to turn and stare I couldn't help myself I was like peeing my pants.  It made my day.



MACHA WALTZ in SCHOOL????? WOW!!!!!


----------



## taco

I saw 2 fake Machas yesterday, I guess they are pretty popular. One was at panera & it was so plasticy & the girl had her cel clipped to it. The other was at my kids open house for school. One of the other moms had it, the ostrich was so plastic & very orange & the plasic lizard was fraying. It had strings hanging out all over..LOL do they think people can't tell a plastis from an exotic?


----------



## arnott

Today I saw a white MC Speedy 30 at the bank!


----------



## bagsnbags

Today I saw a lady with white MC sac HL, she's over 40's and looked so cute on her and saw a lady with white MC lodge ...gorgeous..


----------



## ilikepenguins

mas2388 said:


> MACHA WALTZ in SCHOOL????? WOW!!!!!



I KNOW!  Hence the need to control myself and not flip out...I totally did a double take...I think it was real, I've seen the same girl with other designer bags before...SEEING IT TOTALLY MADE MY DAY OMG


----------



## mas2388

penguins, you should've run up to her and asked her about it! I would've! (I have no shame.)


----------



## Mikan

Today in NYC I saw:
Yellow epi alma -- very nice! 
Mandarin epi soufflot
Mono bucket 
Mono alma 
Mono speedy

I was a little surprised to see the monos out b/c it was raining earlier and could have started raining again. The mono alma didn't look great, the vachetta looked patchy, maybe waterstained.


----------



## randomlily

today at chadstone i recall seeing a mono speedy 30 and a damier speedy 30.


----------



## kookielf124

saw the mono mini marie!


----------



## sophiae

at the mall today i saw:
mono speedy 25
damier speedy 30
papillion 26 (fakey)


----------



## GerGirl

Saw three real looking ones and *NO fakes* 
Mono Speedy 30, Carryall and Babylone


----------



## elle

I'm currently at work...the last place I thought I'd see an LV! But today the owner of a foreign company we do business with came to visit our office and he was carrying an LV briefcase! A Monogram Robusto I think it's called?


----------



## simplyprincess

A whole lot of FAKES!!
Speedy with FEET!
Bad copy of the MC Alma (4 colors!?!)
MC Large Looping (4 colors and serious plastic handles)
Cherry Blossom Alma (please never made)
Cherry blossom Speedy 30 (what to throw up now)
A MONO PAPILLON 30 WITH FEET AND POCKETS ON THE SIDE!?!WTF

Ok thats it.lol


----------



## John 5

A girl was carrying a Damier Alma with feet... and she was using it like a shoulder bag!!!  I was holding my Damier Pocket Agenda and she was just staring at it as she passed... 

I also saw a Speedy 25 with a niiice patina.


----------



## karman

These first three weeks of University, I've seen:

At the used book store: 
*Globe Shopper PM*...it's kind of small...I didn't know it was that small. Anyways, it was blue.
*Damier Chelsea*

At the cafeteria: 
Someone using a large Damier messenger bag as a book bag. I think it was the *Bastille*

Around campus: 
An UGLY fake *MC pochette*! The colour scheme was soooo off!
*Musette ? *I think it was the Tango long strap, but I'm not sure. IMO It looks great worn across the body...but this girl didn't know how to wear the bag. She had it on one shoulder and it fell off every 3 seconds.
An old-looking, super saggy *Mono Speedy 25*

There may have been more...but I don't remember.

One night while working at the restaurant, at one table, the mom carried a *fuschia perfo speedy*, the older daughter carried a *Saleya MM*, and the mom's friend had an (apparently) fake Chanel.

Another girl at another table carried the *Cerises Speedy*.


----------



## John 5

God I've been DYING to post this!!!!

*When I went to go apply at LV today*...... I saw:
Pochette
Musette Salsa
Musette Tango
Petite Bucket
Monogram Canvas Porte Tresor
Monogram Canvas Medium Agenda
RED STAMPED BAG  x 1 billion
Luco
A man buying [a bag for his wife, I suppose] a Cabas Mezzo


At work I saw:
A Jaune Globe Shopper Cabas PM!!!!


----------



## Syntagma

John 5 said:


> God I've been DYING to post this!!!!
> 
> *When I went to go apply at LV today*...... I saw:
> Pochette
> Musette Salsa
> Musette Tango
> Petite Bucket
> Monogram Canvas Porte Tresor
> Monogram Canvas Medium Agenda
> RED STAMPED BAG  x 1 billion
> Luco
> A man buying [a bag for his wife, I suppose] a Cabas Mezzo
> 
> 
> At work I saw:
> A Jaune Globe Shopper Cabas PM!!!!


 
How did it go John!?!


----------



## amamxr

John... How did it go- today...? with your knowledge they should have you start right away.. Hey- TPF can be your references like all 2000 of us!!


----------



## John 5

lol. :shame: Thanks... the two of you... y'all REALLY cheered me up. I cut my thumb deep today cutting lemos...  

It went GREAT. Adam took my application... I told him authentications were my specialty and that I had much knowledge in most of the bags/lines. He said that they're starting to view the apps... so hopefully they'll consider mine?  *crosses fingers hard*


----------



## sophiae

Vintage speedy 25
Fake Vavin and Fake Speedy 30 (it had FEET!)

BTW:  I love this thread.  I never knew I wasn't the only one who paid attention to LVs in public LOL


----------



## sophiae

John 5 said:


> lol. :shame: Thanks... the two of you... y'all REALLY cheered me up. I cut my thumb deep today cutting lemos...
> 
> It went GREAT. Adam took my application... I told him authentications were my specialty and that I had much knowledge in most of the bags/lines. He said that they're starting to view the apps... so hopefully they'll consider mine?  *crosses fingers hard*


 
I really hope you get the job!  You'd be perfect for it!


----------



## PurseSally

Good luck John! What a dream job; hope it works out for you!


----------



## MissL

I saw so many today in the city, it was like explosion of LV  

2 Speedy 30
1 Speedy 25
1 MC Audra
1 Musette Tango
1 Multicolor Frange Bucket 
1 Cherry Blossom Papillion
1 Multicolor Alma

& of course my own


----------



## Nola

Good luck with the job John!


----------



## H_addict

Last night at the supermarket I saw a woman with reade PM in some sort of shade of red (I know nothing about vernis colors:shame. It was SO CUTE on her!!! But I never realised how small it was!!!


----------



## LVpug

On the weekend at the pharmacy I saw a fake papillion. I new it was fake immediately because the handles were not vachette they were mono canvas. I thought how strange I have never seen mono canvas handles must be fake or a new design. It is so tacky that it had to fake. How cheese wouldn't you be embarrassed to carry that...iiiccckkkyyy fakes!!!


----------



## taco

I hope you get the job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope they don't make you leave us


----------



## karman

OMG I hope you get the job too John!!!


----------



## Socialite

John 5 said:


> God I've been DYING to post this!!!!
> 
> *When I went to go apply at LV today*...... I saw:
> Pochette
> Musette Salsa
> Musette Tango
> Petite Bucket
> Monogram Canvas Porte Tresor
> Monogram Canvas Medium Agenda
> RED STAMPED BAG  x 1 billion
> Luco
> A man buying [a bag for his wife, I suppose] a Cabas Mezzo
> 
> 
> At work I saw:
> A Jaune Globe Shopper Cabas PM!!!!


 
OMG OMG I hope you get the Job ! Good Luck !


----------



## arnott

Today I saw a denim neo speedy in the elevator!


----------



## NVMyLV

I work around dead people all day, I don't see many LV's.  Our receptionist has an authentic large looping though. 

When I am out and about I see alot of fakes, mostly Speedies and Almas.  I can always tell....it's like that "punch bug VW game" only no one else plays with me.   

There is this lady at my daughter's school that proudly carries a Speedy with FEET and pleather handles and seude lining.  Everytime that I see it, I want to puke.


----------



## evilsuimai

saw a Babylone today..pretty beat up though..mama didn't take care of it!

does anyone know if LV ever made a mini looping type bag in Damier? A girl in my building uses one but I can't find it on the LV site!


----------



## Syntagma

John 5 said:


> lol. :shame: Thanks... the two of you... y'all REALLY cheered me up. I cut my thumb deep today cutting lemos...
> 
> It went GREAT. Adam took my application... I told him authentications were my specialty and that I had much knowledge in most of the bags/lines. He said that they're starting to view the apps... so hopefully they'll consider mine?  *crosses fingers hard*


 

Ohh so exciting!! GOOD LUCK! Although I am sure you don't need it!


----------



## John 5

Thnks.

Today while I was sitting at Starbucks, I saw:
Pochette
Petite Bucket
Cabas Piano
Damier Mini Ribera


----------



## arnott

Today I saw at the mall a monogram speedy 25 and a fake monogram papillon!

And on the street I saw a fake MC cabas piano!


----------



## John 5

At work today... I saw:

Pochette
Cabas Piano with a medium sized water stain at the bottom ush:
Looping MM
Cabas Alto
Speedy 25
...and I think a Orange Onatah PM?


----------



## Neptune

I was at the Cleavland Airport today picking up a friend from out-of-town. While I was waiting for her in baggage claim I made sure to keep an eye out for LV. I saw...

Mono Speedy 30 (very nice patina and very saggy)
Mono Bucket
Popincourt ( I've never seen this in person before but I thought it was ADORABLE. It looked like a great smaller size handbag. I actually think this might be my next LV bag.)


----------



## LVpug

Neptune said:


> I was at the Cleavland Airport today picking up a friend from out-of-town. While I was waiting for her in baggage claim I made sure to keep an eye out for LV. I saw...
> 
> Mono Speedy 30 (very nice patina and very saggy)
> Mono Bucket
> Popincourt ( I've never seen this in person before but I thought it was ADORABLE. It looked like a great smaller size handbag. I actually think this might be my next LV bag.)


is the ph that cute????


----------



## lorr_pich

I saw a lady with a fringe speedy today


----------



## bagsnbags

I saw a lady with Fake red vernis houton with suppose to be Robert Wilson stripe ..yuckk


----------



## Pursegrrl

I saw a gorgeous mono Alma today when I was heading to the shoe repair.  The patina was TDF!


----------



## karman

Went to my boyfriend's grandma's 80th birthday dinner tonight...one of his older cousins was carrying a Monogram Sac Shopping and the wife of one of his other cousins was using a BH as a diaper bag. I carried my Jasmin


----------



## mbarbi

went to a mall here in the phils....had my poppincourt haut with me and i saw at least 7 girls with mono speedy 30 .... 1 poppincourt haut ..... 1 denim fuschia mini pleaty .... 1 damier speedy 25 ..... 1 damier brera....1 damier belem mm


----------



## The Snorks

I saw a pretty girl with a fake mono bucket at my gym on Friday


----------



## John 5

Another Cabas Piano at work yesterday...

Fake Porte Tresor at church today...


----------



## cmorton

i saw my first real-life batignilles horizontal yeaterday!!!!  i couldn't stop starring!!!  i want that bag so bad.  i was at hobby lobby (craft store).


----------



## Neptune

guccci gal said:


> is the ph that cute????



I was talking about the Popincourt, not the Popincourt Haut. I like the Haut, but I felt it was too small for a shoulder bag (for me). The normal Popincourt is a smaller handbag. I had never seen it in person until the other day at the airport and I was surprised at how much I liked it seeing as it had never caught my eye on eLuxury before.

Here are pictures...
The first one is the Popincourt. The second one is the Haut.


----------



## LVpug

Neptune said:


> I was talking about the Popincourt, not the Popincourt Haut. I like the Haut, but I felt it was too small for a shoulder bag (for me). The normal Popincourt is a smaller handbag. I had never seen it in person until the other day at the airport and I was surprised at how much I liked it seeing as it had never caught my eye on eLuxury before.
> 
> Here are pictures...
> The first one is the Popincourt. The second one is the Haut.


 
Thank you for your post. I thought that you meant that shoulder bag was small and was a tad worried because I was torn between that bag and the BH. I wish that I could afford more than one shoulder bag but, I cannot at this time so the decision was so hard. The BH is gorgeous but, a bit big for everyday. Never occurred to me that it was another popincourt . That is a great shape for a smaller bag. The pic is super cute..too many great bags and not enough $$$$$. Thanks again!


----------



## H_addict

I saw a lady today with looping (the large one) at my son's hockey game this afternoon. She gave me a dirty look!


----------



## LVpug

LV_addict said:


> I saw a lady today with looping (the large one) at my son's hockey game this afternoon. She gave me a dirty look!


 
Was it LV envy??? Did you upstage her with a nicer LV bag? Why can't people be gracious and give a compliment instead of a dirty look. It screams insecure. You should have told her that she has a lovely handbag.


----------



## H_addict

I don't think it was LV envy (I wasn't carrying LV today). I think maybe she was bitter because their team lost!


----------



## arnott

Today I saw a girl with a monogram speedy 25 in the coach store...and I think she was eyeing my monogram speedy 30!


----------



## John 5

Went to the Galleria today... I saw:

a guy with a LV desk agenda? 
A lady trying out a Messenger Bosphore PM
A lady buying a Looping MM for her younger sister
A mom and a daughter, mom carrying a Bucket and daughter carrying a Speedy 25, carrying a big LV shopping bag.
Fake Cabas Piano
Luco


----------



## evilsuimai

saw a Mizi...almost same size of the Manhattan GM, very nicely patinaed. Also, saw a mono speedy 25. Dang those are everywhere but I never get sick of them!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

This summer was truly the speedy summer; I saw that bag in all kinds of sizes and canvas types.


----------



## Selena

Yesterday was barfy fake day.

I saw:  A babylone, super old and raggedy, rock hard stiff with white vachetta 

Then I saw a Crossiant MM that had a strap that made the bag hand down to her knees...it was so sad. 

Then the worst of all a speedy 30 with feet so huge, they looked like quarters.


----------



## peach

Saw a fake Speedy 25 at the grocery store and saw a real Speedy 30 on one of the moms at school, I was asking her all about it. She said I should get the 25, she can't find anything in it, lol.

On a side note, the siblings of a very famous LV fan go to my school and you can pick out their mom at dismissal with her huge White MC bag (I forget what it's called) a mile away. She really stands out from all the other moms!


----------



## twiggers

I was at a college football game this weekend....LVs everywhere!!! Some fake, but alot real! Of course it seemed as if the fake ones were on the college-age girls, and the real ones worn by the older alumni!


----------



## jlinds

At the LV cocktail reception on Michigan Avenue in Chicago last night I saw:

Khaki Grafitti Speedy
Macha Waltz
2 Black Suhali Le Tal
2 Mono Ellipse
Red Squishy Bag (I'm sure it has a name, but that's how I know it!)
Women wearing black and beige inclusion bracelets and rings
Conte de Fees pochette
Dalmation Sac Rabat
Tons of Mono Bags
White and Black MC Speedy
White MC Alma
The new Satin bag in grey

I think that is it...I carried my plum Le Fab.


----------



## katie2222

I saw a lady with a Waltz Oskar at Noodles & Company today in Rochester, MN.  I totally didn't expect to see it since I hardly ever see any authentic LV here.


----------



## socalgrl86

I went to costco last night and I saw a bunch of LV's:

1.) 2 Fake mono speedy 
2.)One of those looping bags.. (not too sure of the name..)
3.) a mono bucket


----------



## John 5

Went to drop off my Panda Cles at LV today... I saw:

-A girl looking at her newly purchased Petite Bucket, she was also carrying one of those Bosphore Messengers... I think it was a MM? 
-Luco
-Mini Looping
-Pochette
-Yellow Epi Saint Jacques [I told her "I like your bag!". She replied "Thanks!"]
-Compact Zip Wallet
-The SA that helped me had a Timepiece... a Tambour Automatic


----------



## BoyAboutTown

Girl in my school carrying a Mono Speedy 25. Looked real; it was slightly patina'd, the canvas was aligned, even the font on the stamp was correct.


----------



## H_addict

Today in the mall FINALLY saw a damier speedy 25!!!


----------



## i luv vuitton

I saw a fake what-was-supposed-to-be large mono looping bag. The shape was totally weird and the handles were scrunched up, lol! 

A few weeks ago at our bowling place I saw a young Japanese girl carrying an authentic red vernis bedford - very very classy!!!


----------



## karman

I keep seeing this girl at University with her Speedy!

Another girl was working on her homework and had a dirty MC pochette sitting on the table.
Then I saw another girl putting her MC French purse away.


----------



## The Snorks

I was at Boudin's for my lunch break, and I saw a woman with a terrible fake Alma with feet (I hate the feet!  Why can't the fakers even get that right?), and cute authentic Ravello GM.


----------



## John 5

Oh I also saw a black MC Speedy at Armani Exchange... it was pretty...


----------



## krispin41

I saw a Tulum GM today worn messenger style. And a horrible Papillon fake.


----------



## Neptune

I was at the mall today and saw a few LV bags....
At Nordstroms there was a woman with a Cabas Mezzo. 
I saw a younger girl (high school age) with, what looked to be a white MC Shirley. It was very cute and I am pretty sure it was real.
I also saw a lady carrying a Mono Bucket


----------



## madamefifi

Saw what I think was a fake LV at the State Fair--the vach looked weird and the bag had four little brass feet on the bottom which to my knowledge (admittedly incomplete) LV doesn't do?

saw another fake LV at Wal-mart.


----------



## shopaholiccat

fake nasty mono speedy
beautiful manhattan GM


----------



## Eugin

Saw a mono speedy 30/35(?) at work. It looked real and definetely saggy at the bottom.


----------



## dlg

My BH rubbed up against a fake MC something that looked similar to an Alma in the elevator.  It had that icky lining.

My poor BH is still traumatized.


----------



## shopaholiccat

saw a leopard stephen today at the mall. was w/ my roomate, and i yelled out omg stephen! she thought iw was talking about some guy den i was like no the leopard stephen so we try to find that girl...couldn't find her...OMG it was sooo beautifuulllll......!!!!


----------



## John 5

shopaholiccat said:


> ...and i yelled out omg stephen! she thought iw was talking about some guy...


 
LOL. I did the same at work when I saw an Onatah at work IRL last week... one of my co-workers said "Huh?" So I just played it off and said "Oh... ummm... I just remembered the name of some Indian from a tribe..."


----------



## poshinstyle

My friend just purchased a mono croissant pm. It's very cute but small. I'm into bigger bags for now.


----------



## Kimmi

Went to a family funeral today...(is this bad to post?  My DH actually was the one who said "Look, your bag)...4 mono speedy 25s, 1 mono pochette, and a mono speedy 30 (so glad there was a light rain and I wore my kooba....I will never bring speedy to that side of the family again!)  Great patinas BTW.


----------



## sma11cat

i saw a cabas mezzo and a black epi alma yesterday. 

the alma is gorgeous i must say... and i don't really like alma! i think i saw gold hardware but i can't be sure due to the dim lighting at the restaurant.


----------



## krispin41

While at work: Mono Mitzi 

Mono Musette Tango with short strap

Speedy 25 and 30.

While shopping: Popincourt


----------



## The Snorks

I saw a woman wearing an authentic mono pochette accessoires at the farmer's market today.


----------



## arnott

Today I saw a fake cerises papillon at the restaurant!


----------



## John 5

I was surprised to see LV at work today... I saw:

Montsouris PM
Pochette
Ravello GM
...and a questionable Papillon 26


----------



## karman

Saw two LVs at work today:

One little girl probably less than 12 years old carrying an MC pochette... I'm not sure if it's fake or not because I couldn't really tell with the restaurant lighting but if it's real, I hope it's her mom because younger than 12 is a *tad* too young to carry LV (just IMO!)

A noisette Reade PM...didn't match the girl's outfit at ALL...


----------



## blu_77

OMG!
Today I saw:
-Speedy 30 (fake!!) 
-Cabas Mezzo (fake!!!) 
-Gucci belt bag (real) 
-LV bucket (fake!!!) 

Why, O why do some people have the nerve.......


----------



## Traci

Okay, yesterday at Copley (Boston) I saw:

Mono Papillion 26
Mono Cite (the huge one)
Epi Black big shoulder bag
Speedy 30, but the patina was so dark it looked black, yuc!
Damier Saleya (sp.??) 
Mono Petit Bucket


----------



## aldavis7

Last night I saw one HORRENDOUS fake (had "X"s and stars) of a MC black... something.  Not even a real style.  The woman saw my real Babylone (we were at Bed, Bath & Beyond) and kind of shrugged down the ailse.  Pretty embarassing-- FOR HER.

Also saw one real mono viva-cite pm, walking outside on the strip mall


----------



## LVpug

Elipse fake at the grocery store..the handle was cracking and falling apart must have been plastic..it was gross why carry something falling apart...tres gross indeed


----------



## arnott

An Ellipse at the food court!


----------



## LVpug

Fake speedy at winners...yuck


----------



## disney4us

I just came back from lunch (shame, could've saved the $$ towards LV) and the post office.  At lunch, I saw a red vernis Houston.  A woman's son was carrying it for her while she went to grab something and the red is undeniably gorgeous.  Then I went to the post office and a post office clerk was heading to lunch.  She was holding a white MC Trouville and it is gorgeous.  I just wanted to stare.


----------



## LoVe23

manhattan pm at a grocery market.  it was gorgeous!


----------



## Pupsterpurse

At Raleys, late this morning, I saw a brunette woman carrying what looked exactly like a Houston except in Mono with brass feet.


----------



## NVMyLV

Yesterday at the Atlanta Falcons/ New York Giants football game in Atlanta, I saw a Damier Geronimos, Damier Alma, Mono Batignolles, Mono Trotteur, 3 Mono Keepalls, Mono Wapity, Ellipse Backpack,  Denim Baggy, Denim Pleaty and a Mono Drouot.  The Ellipse backpack was fake but I couldn&#8217;t not tell the authenticity from where I was of,  any of the rest. 

 My DH and I were in the family/ friend corral at the end of the game and most of the rest were worn by the Giants&#8217; family or friends.  The Keepalls were by the busses in a pile to go onboard.  They were probably all authentic.

No, I am not a family or friend. &#8230;just a fan, waiting with my DH for autographs.


----------



## John 5

Ack. I finally have time to post the LV sightings from the past week...

At the mall last weekend, I saw:
Noisette Vernis Roxbury Drive
Batignolles Horizontal
Cabas Piano
Fake Manhattan GM
Bucket
Croissant GM
Fake Alma
Fake Ellipse
Monogram Canvas Sac Plat
Damier Tribeca
Cabas Alto
Fake Pochette
Tambourine
Fake Mini Sac HL
Ellipse Sac A Dos
Fake Mini Looping

When I went to LV last Tuesday, I saw:
Yellow Epi Saint Jacques (which I told the lady who had it "I like your bag!")
A lady buying a Manhattan GM

At Target on Thursday, I saw a black Epi Saint Jacques.

At a wedding on Saturday, I saw a Pochette.

Today at the store, I saw a fake Cabas Piano-looking bag.


----------



## MissL

I saw a girl with the Polly in the city, didn't know if it was real or not cause I didn't want to appear like I was gawking at her bag


----------



## Nola

I&#180;ve literally seen none


----------



## MissThing

Today was interesting. I as walking to work this morning wheen I saw a teenager wearing a small mono flap shoulderbag. I didn't see it up from but it it looked real

This lunch time (like, 30 mintues ago!) I saw one of the LV stamp bags in the supermarket. I was like, wow! (_the area in which I work is overrun with fake everthing_)  I had follow this lady around the store to sneak a pic! I didn't care for the online pic but it looks pretty good IRL

I also saw a black speedy with a vachetta trim (is this part of the suhali line?) it had pockets like the mc speedies. I could only snap this one from the back thoug. It was a very close shave, I nearly stepped on this lady's foot, lol!


----------



## John 5

I went to pick up my Panda Cles from LV... he's finally heat stamped!!!

I saw:
Mini Looping
Fake Mini Looping
Cabas Piano
A man next to me at the register getting a gray dress for his wife... The total was $2,316.55, and he paid $2,320.00 *CASH*.  I nearly died... I love seeing commas on receipt totals... 

Oh yeah and last Tuesday at LV I saw a Monogram Canvas Mizi... It was soooo pretty.


----------



## Kimmi

I saw a lovely cabas piano the other day and today the most gorgeous mono Alma...that bag is so nice IRL!


----------



## Mikan

MissThing said:


> Today was interesting. I as walking to work this morning wheen I saw a teenager wearing a small mono flap shoulderbag. I didn't see it up from but it it looked real
> 
> This lunch time (like, 30 mintues ago!) I saw one of the LV stamp bags in the supermarket. I was like, wow! (_the area in which I work is overrun with fake everthing_) I had follow this lady around the store to sneak a pic! I didn't care for the online pic but it looks pretty good IRL
> 
> I also saw a black speedy with a vachetta trim (is this part of the suhali line?) it had pockets like the mc speedies. I could only snap this one from the back thoug. It was a very close shave, I nearly stepped on this lady's foot, lol!


 

Haha, I love the spy pics!   

A couple of weekends ago I saw a Saleya PM.  She looked great!


----------



## i luv vuitton

MissThing said:


> Today was interesting. I as walking to work this morning wheen I saw a teenager wearing a small mono flap shoulderbag. I didn't see it up from but it it looked real
> 
> This lunch time (like, 30 mintues ago!) I saw one of the LV stamp bags in the supermarket. I was like, wow! (_the area in which I work is overrun with fake everthing_) I had follow this lady around the store to sneak a pic! I didn't care for the online pic but it looks pretty good IRL
> 
> I also saw a black speedy with a vachetta trim (is this part of the suhali line?) it had pockets like the mc speedies. I could only snap this one from the back thoug. It was a very close shave, I nearly stepped on this lady's foot, lol!


 
Thanx for sharing your undercover pics! Very brave of you....lol!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

I saw a cerises speedy last night at LV while I was trying on some shoes. Today I saw a girl walking to class with a black multicolor cles and the girl that sat down next to me had a frambois cles and a damier belt!


----------



## Smith

I saw a mother carrying a fake LV mono to a parent teacher conference today.  The strap had started to badly fray.  Another mother came to the conference carrying a knock-off mono eclipse, the one with the stars and hearts on it.  I still have yet to see anyone carrying an authentic LV.


----------



## kahluamilk

Just came back from Happy Hr...  saw someone in the bathroom w/ a Damier Alma.. she left it on the sink counter though.. dunno if I would have done that...


----------



## blu_77

went to LV yesterday so it felt like i was in bag heaven   ........ 

while walking to the parking lot i saw......
damier alma
epi soufflot black
mc white eliza

and to top it off i saw two friends.......
one with a fake mc speedy 
and the other one with a fake damier .... i think it was cross beteen a bucket a manosque.....i really don't know.....the lining was in brown even ....and i thought there were no fake damiers.......i was on my down the escalator and they were on their way up......even saw them staring at my bag(i carried my damier papillon  yesterday).........and i wanted to throw up at theirs.......what were they thinking.....start a purse froum for fakes


----------



## i luv vuitton

Today at the mall I saw a super fake mono I-don't-know-what...it was a small cross-body bag, *hexagonal *in shape with a super-shiny LV logo stuck on the flap to top it off...gross!


----------



## John 5

Monogram Canvas Pocket Agenda on Tuesday at the mall

Pochette at Starbucks yesterday


----------



## Deleted member 20806

My friend was wearing her fake LV at Target.... and what happens? It totally breaks and falls on the ground. HAHA. Alas, i did see another weird bag with stupid little symbols that means nothing.


----------



## arnott

A saw a perforated fuchsia speedy at the mall yesterday!


----------



## i luv vuitton

Today at the mall:

Fake bucket
Fake papillon 26
Fake cersises the shape of a trotteur
Fake white MC which looked like a cross between an ipod case and rift (I'm sure it could've held 3 ipods!)

So today was national fake-day! ush:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Outside the shoe repair I saw two LV's within 10 minutes!
first was a mono ellipse and the second was a multipli-cite!  First time seeing that IRL...wow I loved it much more than I expected!


----------



## jenn4lv

Im at starbucks right now and theres soo many LVs, Manhatten PM/mini looping/mono hudson/mono trouville...

How am I supposed to study if theres all this eye candy!!!


----------



## tangle

Shopping at Bloomingdales and Nordstrom in SF today, saw LV everywhere:

Horizontal Lockit
Cabas Piano
4-5 Speedy 25s
2 Papillon 30s

but no damier, which I was looking for since there was a thread about it not being seen much . . .


----------



## Jadore

I saw a damier speedy 30 at the bagel shop =[


----------



## MomOTwins

Today at the mall I saw a black multicolor speedy, a cerises 25 speedy and two manhattan pm's.


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

At the mall today I saw...MC black alma, MC black speedy 30, speedy 25 mono, lockit horizontal, PH, Manhattan GM, croissant MM, damier speedy 25, mono petit bucket.  I also saw some fake ones...white mc speedy and regular mono speedy.


----------



## blue996

Yesterday at work I saw a woman with a Cabas Piano.  She noticed my Manhattan GM as well...she is the only other person I have seen in this city with an LV (there is no Holt or LV store in the whole province!) so we must have both been surprised to see one another.


----------



## socalgrl86

I saw a fake Mono speedy 25 at Six flags 2day..


----------



## John 5

At work I saw:

2 Cabas Pianos
Fake Bucket


----------



## helenNZ

Today in Newmarket, Auckland, New Zealand... I saw an Epi Mandarine Speedy 25 - it was so YUMMY - I wanted to go up to the girl and just touch her bag! Super awesome colour!!!


----------



## peach

Ok, this is sad, but I was at a funeral yesterday in a very posh town, and I could not stop checking out all the bags in the church. I know I have the purse addiction bad now, lol. 

Saw a beautiful vanilla epi but don't know what the style is called, I'll have to go do some research.

Two months ago I would have had no idea it was a Louis Vuitton. I feel so educated from this place.


----------



## John 5

Yesterday I saw a fake Mini Looping.

Today at work I saw a black Epi Saint Jacques... it was eyegasmic. .


----------



## sophiae

peach said:


> I feel so educated from this place.


LOL me too!!  i've learned so much since i joined tpf.  but yesterday i saw a vernis houston with a matching ludlow wallet...  not sure if they were real, though, didn't get a close enough look.


----------



## aldavis7

Yesterday I saw a Mono Horizontal Lockit at I think it was Circuit City (either that or Target)... I am pertty sure it was real.  And you knwo what I thought whne I saw it?  I can't wait to post this sighting on the forum!


----------



## Veronika

I saw a bagnitolles horizontal at Garcia's Kitchen in Albuquerque, like wow. pretty darn cool. Couldn't stop starin....


----------



## John 5

At the Galleria today... I saw:

Mini Lin Speedy 30
6 Speedy 30's
Musette
Musette Salsa
A lady carrying a white MC Alma, a mink scarf, and had just purchased some Ready To Wear.
A lady waiting for the SA to take down her information for the Damier Azur Saleya MM... she had a Triana and a Monogram Canvas Porte Tresor.
Jaune Globe Shopper Cabas PM
Awww.... and someone complimented me on my beanie today.


----------



## phwish

^^I remember the pics of you with your beanie! You looked awesome! 

I saw what I had thought was a fake cerises bag with BIG cherries (not a lot of them like the speedy) - kinda like the size of strawberries?! Found out from my SA that it's supposed to be a very limited edition of the series?! Any ideas anyone? (I'm still pretty new at this...)


----------



## John 5

The bags that I remember that had big Cerises:

Sac Plat
something Lezard Deauville


----------



## phwish

Oh no, not those...these cerises were "huge" (in comparison to even the sac plat and lezard). Ok, maybe the size of table tennis balls?!


----------



## John 5

Ok yeah you lost me...


----------



## phwish

Oops, sorry John  ...u r right...I went to take a look at a pic of the Sac Fermoir Lizard Strap on ebay..and the cerises are more like that...not in 2s like the sac plat...but also not with so many cerises on the purse. Oh well, thanks for identifying the lizard strap bags...think it could be one of those then...just haven't seen them on ebay so far 

and I just looked at what I wrote earlier...the size of table tennis balls?! Geeze, what was I thinking?!?! Sorry!


----------



## Couture_Girl

i saw this really bad fake pochette (monogram canvas) it had FEET AND A BOW!!! This 15-16-ish year old was wearing it and she also had fake chanel sunglasses!  she was acting like she was a queen... it was so annoying!


----------



## mbarbi

yesterday at the beauty salon:

1 perle reade pm
1 poppincourt haut
1 damier brera
1 damier illuovo
1 noisette bedford


----------



## John 5

phwish said:


> ...and I just looked at what I wrote earlier...the size of table tennis balls?! Geeze, what was I thinking?!?! Sorry!


 

 

Oh yeah. I also saw a blue Denim Baggy GM at Starbucks today... it was looked soooo great.


----------



## sophiae

this weekend i saw a fake (duh!) mc papillon and something that looked like a manhattan and mulitplicite at the same time (uber fake!).  then, of course, i saw my mono speedy 25, since i've worn it every day since i got it!  i'm beginning to feel sad for my mc speedy and cerises speedy...


----------



## John 5

At church: Fake Pochette

At the mall:
Monogram Canvas Speedy 35
Biiiig fake: Neo Speedy shape, but in green Monogram Mini Canvas? 
Monogram Canvas Reporter inside LV


----------



## superstar

Disneyland multicolor speedy.


----------



## Bookish

I saw a fake Mini Looping Bag at a college hockey game Saturday night...the whole thing looked like it was made of brown vinyl...even the handles!


----------



## juniormint

Saw a fake mono alma (with feet!) at Target Saturday.


----------



## arnott

Today I saw a Damier Ribera Mini in the washroom!


----------



## icecannons

I see a lot of Fake Pochettes all around me.


----------



## latinamodel

eww theres three ladies at work with fakies.   (not talking about my boobs) lol but this girl had a mc papillon with a bow lmao i was thinking, what the crap, that doesnt even exist.  And my friend has the weird fake alma with the pirate stars and the logo that looks like an xl lol


----------



## John 5

At the mall today, I saw:
Bucket 27
Fake Cabas Piano
Some sorta fake LV bag
Damier Speedy 25
3 Speedy 25's
Antigua Cabas GM [Tan color]
Ellipse Sac A Dos
Fake Bucket


----------



## socalgrl86

I saw a fake Alma with feet on the bottom..
i almost took a picture with my cell camera but didnt have a good angle


----------



## i luv vuitton

Yesterday I finally spotted an authentic LV, namely the mono speedy 25 at Ikea. Today I saw a fake cherry blossom shaped like the eliza...


----------



## icechampagne

At the mall after school..I saw a guy carrying a Mono Speedy 30! Or it might've been 35..
It was the first time I've seen a guy with one


----------



## ShinySequins

yeuxhonnetes said:


> the ones i see most are the Mono Speedy 25 and the Mono and Multicolore Pochette Accessoires. and from what i've seen, most of them are fake


same with me.


----------



## John 5

At work I saw a Speedy 25 and a fake Ellipse PM with a fake PTI. Excuse my language, but both of the ladies were CLASS "A"* *****ES*.


----------



## ilikepenguins

Today I saw a terrible speedy fake; it had the metal feet, and the zipper tab and end tab with the holes had metal reinforcing rings around the holes. it was uglyuglyugly.

*I*, however, was rocking my REAL damier speedy 30, so hah I win


----------



## phwish

I saw the SO mono ribera today...cute...


----------



## cola262

I saw like 30 women with LV's today. PH, Cabas piano, mezzo, shopper, speedys of all sizes, monogram, damier, denim line, etc etc... Went to bloomingdales to buy boots. I assumed they were all real.


----------



## blue996

I saw a papillon 30 yesterday when I was at an event.  It was carried by the mayor's wife.  We were the only two out of 600 people with an LV.  I had my Manhattan GM...when they Mayor spotted it he took a really good look and turned his wife away from me.  He was probably scared she would want another one!


----------



## Eugin

Saw a genuine BH at TJ Maxx, and Mono Speedy 30 at the mall. The girl carrying the speedy looked like she was in college and was wearing it with sweats and a shirt with a hole in it!


----------



## jchiara

I actually stopped wearing my Noe and Speedy awhile ago - due to the fact that there are so many fakes.  It bugs me - I don't want to be some creep...it just makes me laugh when I see OBVIOUSLY someone who's carrying a fake and they're literally trotting about thinking "Don't you just love my Louis" and I'm looking at them - as the plastic sparkles in the sunlight, with versions that don't exist....ugh.  Target does copy a lot of the most trendy styles - from Balenciaga to Tano - when the kiosks at the mall have fake Louis there's something wrong....


----------



## karman

I saw a Mini Looping at work yesterday...
and I complimented the woman on her bag, all she did was let out a muffled laugh as if to say what do I know about LV.
Uhhh lady, you have LV, but I've got LV too!


----------



## blackbutterfly

aww man i saw the ugliest thing at New York & Company last night...

i can't even tell you guys what it was _supposed_ to be because it was HORRENDOUS...

it was shaped like a manhattan but thinner like a trouville.  but the front had a big gold plate (like the antigua) and a gold clasp.  man it was UGGGGLLLLYYY!!!


----------



## Edz

Saw my Azur agenda by my bed and earlier today my Groom Key & change holder!


----------



## charleston-mom

MEEE!  With my new Batignolles Horizontal which I just took out of its package!  I know, I shouldn't post here to - But I'm sighting it - right next to me!


----------



## socalgrl86

^^lol..

I went to Last Call Neiman Marcus yesterday in Grapevine and i'm telling you, it was like everyone decided to wear the LV's! (My mom is still wearing mine so I was just a little sad.. ) anyways, I saw:

*Eclipse*
*Cabas Mezzo*
*Cabas Piano*
*Manhattan GM*
*Damier something..*
*Mono Speedy 30*
*Manhattan PM*
*Popincourt Haut(2x)*
*Antigua Cabas PM*

And at church last week I spotted:
*Cabas Mezzo*
*Mono Speedy 30*
*Mini Looping*
*Pochette*
*Batignolles Horizontal*


----------



## dlg

I saw a Lockit Horizontal at Marshall's.  It was the first one I've seen IRL, and it wasn't as huge as I thought they were.  Very nice.


----------



## kahluamilk

a chic older asian lady in a vietnamese restaurant downtown with a black epi alma... so cute!


----------



## Traci

Just came back from the mall.....saw a lady in Macy's with the most horrible fake ever.  It was a shoulder bag with one strap and it was conected to these two gigantic rings that connected it to the bag. The bag itself was square shaped and ugly, ugly, ugly fake!

Also saw a mono speedy 30 (real) and a real Alma mono.


----------



## John 5

A lady pulled a Damier Porte Monnaie Vennois? out of her Large Chanel tote yesterday at work...


----------



## socalgrl86

just my mom wearing my Speedy to church..

have to admit hat she looks good with my Louis..


----------



## Syntagma

At HEB ( a grogery store)

I saw a very real, very old mono speedy 30 with nasty handles. It wasn't just a patina it was dirty! Eww Seriously at some point it's time to get a new bag!

Also, a fake Cabas Mezzo


----------



## John 5

^^^^ Yay!!! Someone else that knows of H-E-B stores!!! lol.

At the store today, I saw a lady with a Petite Bucket and another with a Cabas Piano.


----------



## turtlejd

Since joining tPF a few days ago, I've been obsessed wigh spotting Louis Vuitton bags.  Today at the pool, of all places, I saw a Batignolles Vertical and OMG  it's gorgeous!


----------



## Adore

When I was waiting in line to get coffee, I saw a woman walk by with her LV Speedy 30. Before that I saw some girl with a fake as hell Cerises Speedy 25-- the cherries were HUGE and only like 3 on each side.


----------



## Sarsi

saw a damier speedy 25 at church... so want one too...
and a BH at Target... oh! and I was also wearing my BH!


----------



## amamxr

Lying in bed and seeing vivid pictures in my head of my next handbag. Does this count for a LV sighting?


----------



## Pupsterpurse

I saw a young woman carrying a gorgeous BH while walking her cute white dog with her BF at Stanford.


----------



## Michelle1025

Last night I went to an upscale club in SF and I saw millions of LV bags. The best one I saw was a Mono Lenor, I was pretty much in awe that someone would take a bag like that clubbing.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I saw this lady with a mono vavin gm while at Costco but I didn't get a really good look at it but it looked good from what I saw!


----------



## krispin41

Yesterday while I was at work, Damier Papillon 26, a Mono Cles (inside a Gucci bag, she had pulled it out to get a paper out of it) and a guy carrying his GF's Speedy 25, and today a Denim Neo Speedy, a horrible fake Speedy, a real BH, and several Mono Petite Buckets.


----------



## arnott

Saw a white priscilla at holts yesterday.


----------



## Twisted

i saw 2 fake mc speedies, a fake mc papillion, a ribera mini, perfo pochette, mono speedy. i know it was another perfo purse, but don't know the name. and i saw another damier but don't know the name either.


----------



## Gem0521

Saw a mono cite today when I went dim sum with my mom...not sure if it's real or not since it looks larger then the MM....


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG today at work I saw a woman in the EXACT same winter white peacoat I have with a mono sac plat.  TDF combo on her...I'm inspired!  I gave her a huge smile and nod...you go girl!


----------



## sophiae

at the mall last weekend i saw a vintage speedy 25 (french co.), fake bh, and at a casino i went to, last weekend also, i saw another fake bh...  
the other day at school, i saw a mono speedy 30...
today, i saw a looping, and of course, my bag...  cerises speedy ...  she's my favorite...


----------



## mikie

red epi pochette today in a local deli. pretty unusual for my small town. normally I just see awful, really awful fakes. probably why I stayed away from LV  for so long. now I'm an addict. thanks tpf


----------



## karman

Three LVs today within the span of three hours 
LV Popincourt Haut, Speedy 35...(I think...it was quite large and the sag was...ridiculous!) and the Macha Waltz...not sure if the Macha was real or not though because I've never seen it IRL!


----------



## Eugin

Went to a nice seafood place and saw a table of gals with killer bags. LV mono speedy 30 along with Fendi Spy and Chloe Edith.


----------



## John 5

2 Cabas Pianos at work yesterday


----------



## karman

Why do I keep seeing fakes?!

Fake popincourt haut on a lady waiting to cross the street (too structured looking and the vachetta was all wrong!)
Fake Speedy 25 carried by a girl waiting for a table after me...and staring right at my new papillon (bag was too high...and WAY too structured!)


----------



## Texas Girl

When I was paying for a scarf at Nordstrom's yesterday, a lady next to me was paying also and we both had our mono pti's on the counter.  It was so funny and she was carrying an ellipse mm which she said she was getting tired of.


----------



## mariska

I passed a lady with an Ellipse MM in Santana Row. I checked it out by averting my eyes and looking at her reflection in a store window. Everyday I see a Popincourt on this lady at my kids' school.


----------



## Smith

Just returned from dinner.  I saw this hideous fake mono bag.  The LVs were written in script, and the bag had feet.


----------



## Mattd7474

Tons of mono speedies, sooo boring I almost fell asleep walking lol! but then I saw a white mc eliza, and an alma! then @ Godiva... a black mizi Vienna, I nearly DIED!


----------



## Kristen

My boss just got a multicolor speedy, thats the first LV Ive seen in about 2 months. No one carries LV here which im kind of glad about lol


----------



## melopuff

A junior at my school carries a speedy 25. Anf one of my friends carrys one of the damier geant sling bags (not too sure of the model name.)


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I saw a fake MultiColore Papillon w/ a pretty nice patina, quite odd.


----------



## donnydp

I see lots of LV sightings (mostly mono bags) at Valley Fair mall in Santa Clara, CA and also Santana Row right across from there.


----------



## baglady2006

I saw a lady at Costco with a black Suhali Lockit, I did a double take, lol. I so wanted to check out her bag upclose, but didn't want to look like a stalker


----------



## alexis77

I saw a girl carry a very "well-loved" mono speedy 25 into the gym and attach it with a strap (not lv) to the side arm of a treadmill, and then get on and run. She was really sweating and I hoped her bag managed to stay dry!!!


----------



## kai_sui

In Sydney: I saw a mandarin soufflot two days ago, and an organge perforated speedy at the train station yesterday.

On another note, a couple of weeks ago I saw a lady standing under the gold tree in Chinatown. Perfect outfit, beautiful long black hair with a mono speedy 25, that printed 'LLLV' logos.................


----------



## fashionista7

LLLV Logos- haha!!

I saw a lilac Epi Mabillon backpack today! very pretty, can't remember the last time I've seen one of those.

I see a lot of Mono Speedys every day, and at the bus stop I see one woman with a beautiful Babylone, and one woman with a cute Papillon.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I was like , Not sure if it was real or now as I was in the car and spotted it.

Speedy Azur!!!  Looked like a speedy 25.. I dont see many lv's in my town and the ones I generally do are fake, from a distance this one looked ok.


----------



## addicted12

i saw a PH at the mall, a bunch of neverfull, and a tulum at the bank and of course some fake ones


----------



## DiorKiss

I saw two LV's today - both fake 
One girl I saw on the bus was carrying a fake Keepall with gross peach-colored 'vachetta', and it had féét. 
The other one was a woman on a bicycle who was carrying a strange bag which looked the most like a really small Cabas Piano, but she was wearing it across her body. Yuck.


----------



## rene1986

I like seeing people with LV's cuz I can see what kind of outfits they wear with certain bags so it gives me an idea of what I might buy in the future... plus there's like an unspoken bond when you pass eachother lol.

Today I saw a girl (maybe around my age, 20/21) with a batignolles horizontal at Staples. [[I was looking for a skinny pen for my agenda.. no luck]]


----------



## nathaniel

i saw faked cerise speedy wit white eyes on a japanese at the mall and a china gal wit a miroir speedy which is mat silver not shiny silver


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

Where: Saks at the Gucci counter in Indianapolis, IN USA
When: Dec. 22nd late afternoon- around 6pm
Who: young woman with dark skin in skinny jeans
What: LV Denim Mahina XL in black- GORGEOUS! 
Me: Dumbfounded look on my face, complimented your bag- wearing red and  toting a Prada Gauffre.


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

Where-Bloor Street/Yorkville area of Toronto
When-Thursday Dec. 27, 12 noon til 5:30.
Sighted-Neverfull at "Britnell's" Starbucks, Damier Speedy 30 at HMV and a Manhattan GM hanging on a fur coat in front of Stollery's. I'm sure I blinked and missed dozens more.  Just found this sight and will keep better notes in the future.  Does my sister's MC Speedy 30 and my black NeoCabby count?


----------



## sarah1029

Saw a cerise speedy a week or two ago at the mall. Looked authentic to me!


----------



## JPLovesPurses

La Jolla California.  Starbucks.  Lady on my left carrying a Mono cles and lady on my right carrying a Mono Neverfull.  Me with my Suhali lockit.
Fashion Valley, San Diego, CA.  Tourneau watch store while browsing Cartier.  Older Indian lady complimented my lockit, turned out she bought one just like it the day before to replace the one that burnt in the recent wild fire.  We had a lovely conversation about LVs.


----------



## Veelyn

Saks. St.Louis Frontenac. Saw a BH on a rather small girl didn't look too good and it was practically empty!


----------



## latinmalemodel

I saw a girl on sat at the mall with a Leopard Adele she looked hot


----------



## Martina_Italy

Yesterday morning, Padua city center:
- Neverfull MM
- regular Lockit
- vertical Lockit
- Speedy 30 and 35
- regular Batignolles


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

Toronto's Eaton's Centre- Papillon 26
Royal York Subway Station- Petite Bucket
Two gorgeous bags I would add to my collection the minute my lottery ticket finally wins!


----------



## icechampagne

Today at the restaurant I saw..

a Saleya PM (Damier Azur)
& a Speedy 30 (Mono)


----------



## socalgem

These were my sightings at the airport:

Mono:
Speedy 30
Tivoli
Cabas Mezzo
Papillon 26
Alma
Mini Looping
Neverfull PM
Musette 
Keepall 55

Damier:
Trevi
Speedy 30
Saleya GM and MM
Chelsea


----------



## bellabird

Mono Neverfull, BH, and Speedy at the Science Center in Los Angeles.


----------



## socalgem

JPLovesPurses said:


> La Jolla California.  Starbucks.  Lady on my left carrying a Mono cles and lady on my right carrying a Mono Neverfull.  Me with my Suhali lockit.
> Fashion Valley, San Diego, CA.  Tourneau watch store while browsing Cartier.  Older Indian lady complimented my lockit, turned out she bought one just like it the day before to replace the one that burnt in the recent wild fire.  We had a lovely conversation about LVs.



Fashion Valley is my 2nd home.


----------



## Amarante

Where: Paul Donnell Salon, Toluca Lake, California
When: March 1, 2008
Who: I didn't actually see the proud owner...
LV: but I saw a lovely, lovely black Epi Alma with palladium hardware (my dream bag) in the back room, and the memory has haunted me ever since.

Could it have been a tPFer?


----------



## cheweyvy

This thread is old, but since it is being brought back... I might as well:

Where: #6 Train, NYC, New York
When: March 30, 2008
Who: a japanese gal w/ this gigantic bag standing in front of me reading the subway map. I was there admiring her 'hearbreaker' and holding my Trevi PM 
LV: Heartbreaker!!!


----------



## princess_eab

Where:  NYC subway (pretty sure it was at 59th St on the 1)
When:  March 31 2008
Who:  middle aged brunette
What:  the Montorgueil GM!!

I also saw a gooooorgeous Azur Speedy 30 at the Houston GW Bush Int'l Airport a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## cheweyvy

*Where*: 18th Street & Park Ave (New York)
*When*: Wed, Aug 6th @ 9:10am
*Who*: a gorgeous & stylish women wearing black high-hip pencil skirt, bright yellow top and a bright red hat! (could she be a tPFer??!!) 
*What*: Camoflauge Speedy 35


----------



## Lululovebags

I saw a Damier NF at the parking lot in the morning.. i didn't see her at first as i was fumbling inside the car but when my bf pointed the bag out to me, my jaw literally dropped!


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

Yorkville, Toronto
Mid afternoon- Damier Beaubourg, 2 Neverfulls (one GM, one MM) and a Petite Mono Bucket.

I don't mind this thread being revived!


----------



## lvdevyn

Where : the Gucci boutque in the Hotel Vancouver
Who : Blonde woman with a sundress
What : TREVI PM.. it was gorgeous! lol


----------



## mimiloveslv

First time I've seen this thread - I like it b/c people rarely carry LV - I always delight in spotting one and mentally catalog the sightings...

Yesterday, mono petite bucket in restaurant called Panera Bread.

Saw a few in Starbucks in July - neverfull mm, recital (twice! same woman?), both monogram.


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

This past weekend I took my visiting nephew to new york and we stayed at the Ritz Carlton Battery Park...Very upscale and not worth the money since I live 25 min. from the city...anyway talk about sightings:
Where: NYC
Who: Everyone
What: Mini Lin Bucket (elevator) Tivoli GM (Elevator) Mahina XL & 2 Mono Pochettes (Wolfgang Steakhouse) Azur Speedy (Lombardis Pizzeria) Damier Speedys (All over China town...I lost track) 
Sunday morning we stopped for breakfast on the way home and in the diner I saw a fake Cherry Blossom Speedy (lol) Beverly GM and a Duomo all in the same diner at the same time.  It was the LV weekend of all weekends!!
To add insult to injury I had my Azur Pochette...lol


----------



## sari_luna

If fakes count, then count me in!

This took place in some ghetto Vietnamese shopping center in San Jose, CA. One day after my older brother's birthday party. We went here to look at some facial products. And just as we left the store, some young Asian lady walks in with a fake Trevi Azur PM. It was hideous.

*Where*: Somewhere in Ghetto San Jose area. lol.
*When*: Sat, July 26th @ late afternoon-ish.
*Who*: some Asian lady
*What*: Fake Azur Trevi PM. LOL!

Oh, and at a Vietnamese mall in the same city (but different location) and day, I saw a (different) Asian lady carry a perle Rosewood. It was beautiful. I also saw another one carry a L'Ingénieux PM. IT WAS BEAUTIFUL!

Oh right, I remember another one!! This happened just last weekend:

*Where*: Somewhere in Ghetto San Jose area. Again.
*When*: Sun, Aug 3
*Who*: middle-aged Asian lady
*What*: Monogram Canvas Speedy 30.

She had a grocery bag inside her Speedy and was trying to stuff another bag containing an Vietnamese sandwich inside. I broke out laughing when I saw this and thought about this place. Sorry. I can't help it.


----------



## mariah9999

I saw a Speedy 30 mono, Saleya, and Petit Bucket bag today!


----------



## howardu09

I saw these LVs last week and discreetly snapped spy pics...

Damier Alma, Speedy, and some other damier bag I can't identify


----------



## missbabydolce

When: The Last few Sundays & Thursdays, late in the evening, after clubbing perhaps?
Who: A very nice blonde lady, a little muscular (usually wears tube tops)
Where: Showplace Lanes in Euless, TX
What: A Monogram & White multicolor Speedy 30 both With GREAT Patina.

FAKE Damier AZUR Trevi  at Express Northeast Mall, a week ago. I shuddered looking at it.


----------



## Cat-Miu

During the weekend I saw many beautiful purses (Helsinki, Finland):

- Vernis Alma, amarante
- Mono Alma
- Damier Musette salsa
- Hampstead MM, ebony
- MC Speedy, white
- Some big damier messenger like Spencer/Bastille 
- Mono Petit Noe

I kept my eyes open all the time lol. It's more rare to see designer bags here where we live so I was very excited.



howardu09, I believe that one damier bag is Nolita


----------



## kenzo89

This evening at Beverly Center:

- Neo Denim Speedy in Blue & Fuschia 
- Lockit Vertical
- Pomme Roxbury


----------



## regina_garbe

Oh dear, where I live (population 60,000) you can see a lot of horrible fake LVs but very rarely an authentic bag - I met my best friend yesterday, she was carrying a real LV but that doesn't count, does it?
Regina


----------



## little*birdy

No authentic but only a fake Azur/Dentelle hybrid  yesterday morning 

howardu09, I like the spy pics  The first pic is a Damier Nolita if I'm not mistaken


----------



## aliburke84

Man I saw so much LV yesterday. Hm let's see. The ones I can distinctly remember were....I walked into the building with a woman carrying a Galliera (with patina...it was nice to see!) and we even took the elevator up together. She kept looking sneaking looks at my montorgueil and i kept sneaking looks at her Galliera! Then I saw a woman with a azur saleya PM (my least fav. size in that bag). I also sat next to a woman on the subway with a mono speedy 35 and she even asked me about my montorgueil...she said she was in the market for a new LV and loved it!


----------



## carrie3579

Went to the movies in a different city and mainly saw only Coaches (some fake... some real). I was carrying my LV brown WC speedy 30.


----------



## dimple_janie

oh oh...i went shopping today..and i saw a girl with a damier azur speedy 25 (it looks so small) at the perfume section, and she looked at me cuz i used my miroir bellevue, logo mania verone scarf, damier azur signature belt!
Few others at uni...but most of them carry neverfull or monogram speedy.


----------



## cheweyvy

Guilty Pleasure said:


> This past weekend I took my visiting nephew to new york and we stayed at the Ritz Carlton Battery Park...Very upscale and not worth the money since I live 25 min. from the city...anyway talk about sightings:
> Where: NYC
> Who: Everyone
> What: Mini Lin Bucket (elevator) Tivoli GM (Elevator) Mahina XL & 2 Mono Pochettes (Wolfgang Steakhouse) Azur Speedy (Lombardis Pizzeria) Damier Speedys (All over China town...I lost track)
> Sunday morning we stopped for breakfast on the way home and in the diner I saw a fake Cherry Blossom Speedy (lol) Beverly GM and a Duomo all in the same diner at the same time.  It was the LV weekend of all weekends!!
> To add insult to injury I had my Azur Pochette...lol



NYC is LV's heaven


----------



## LABAG

howardu09 said:


> I saw these LVs last week and discreetly snapped spy pics...
> 
> Damier Alma, Speedy, and some other damier bag I can't identify


 FYI , THE DAMIER BAG IN THE FIRST PIC IS A NOLITA, NOW DISCOUNTINUED. i SHOULD HAVE GOTTON THAT BAG LONG AGO!


----------



## mikatee

On my way to the Louis Vuitton Toronto, I saw the Monogram Pulp Weekender GM in red, the Eva, the Tivoli PM, the Damier Azur Speedy 30, the Mancrazy, and the Galliera GM.


----------



## baglady362

my sightings for today:

1. black epi lockit in the bank
2. azur saleya pm in the bank as well!
3. my bf's mom with her damier alma 
4. a lady walking outside a restaurant carrying her amarante bellevue gm! beautiful!!


----------



## mimiloveslv

Yesterday, fake Palermo (too small even for pm) in Walgreens.  Blech....


----------



## mimiloveslv

*howardu09* - I love spy pics!  I always try, but usually fumble and lose opportunity, or take fuzzy pics...


----------



## aliburke84

haha its gross how u can almost see through the girl with the speedy's pants


----------



## howardu09

LABAG said:


> FYI , THE DAMIER BAG IN THE FIRST PIC IS A NOLITA, NOW DISCOUNTINUED. i SHOULD HAVE GOTTON THAT BAG LONG AGO!



You're good! I would have never known. I hope you can find one someday.


----------



## howardu09

mimiloveslv said:


> *howardu09* - I love spy pics!  I always try, but usually fumble and lose opportunity, or take fuzzy pics...



I have so many opps to snap spy pics but I get lazy. LV is all around me everyday in DC. I love them too but feel kinda obsessive when I take them. :shame: I'd be so embarrassed if someone caught me. LOL!!!!


----------



## howardu09

aliburke84 said:


> haha its gross how u can almost see through the girl with the speedy's pants



lol!!!


----------



## howardu09

The only authentic LV I could snap at DC Caribbean Carnival  a few weeks ago:


----------



## sari_luna

This was at a Bridal Shower Party that occurred last Saturday:

*Where*: Near Home
*When*: Sat Aug 2 @ 2ish pm
*Who*: SIL's friend/bridesmaid
*What*: Monogram Canvas Alma

I also saw a Monogram Canvas Keepall there too.

Oh right, I forgot to add to my last post. This also occurred on the same weekend I saw the fake Trevi. But this time, the sightings are from my own family members:

- My Aunt has the Monogram Canvas Theda with a Pastilles Key Ring. It was gorgeous!
- My SIL has the Neverfull MM she uses as a purse sometimes, and a Keepall. As well as other LV bags that she stores in the drawer underneath her TV. 

That's about it for now.


----------



## dazlinpearl

_Monogram Alma at a Sushi To Go Counter at Mall 
I seen a woman with a Monogram Speedy 30 in the mall hallway
And....I seen a girl with a White MC Speedy.  _


----------



## princesselektra

yesterday after work I was sitting at the local pizza place and saw a lady with the heartbreak bag so i thought cool, UNTIL

I saw a blue vernis heart hanging from her bag  it doesnt exist RIGHT?

gold, silver, violette, amarente, pomme, pearl, multicolor and framboise, but not indigo, it was actually darker than indigo.  Or did it get released? idk

I was trying to hurry up my pizza slice, but by the time we went outside she was too far ahead to catch up and take another look.


----------



## dazlinpearl

lol people post spy pics here. how cute. i might have to do that. i also get happy when i see others with LV purses. I do see a lot of fake ones.


----------



## Glamazon_x4

I see many, many fakes, but there's one older woman on the bus home from work who carries a vintage Speedy 25 with the push-lock! One day I had my 30 on me and was admiring hers from the seat across from her, and she kind of gave me that knowing LV smile! I tried to take spy pics, but my camera phone then wasn't that hot. My new phone's better so I'll try my best!

I also saw a 25 on the bus yesterday, and its owner was eyeing my 30! But her's was def authentic. The 25 looked perfect on her, too.


----------



## howardu09

This girl who lives in my building carries this Multicles Rabat and I saw her at the mailbox yesterday and was going to compliment her rabat but she looked rude so I smiled and went on about my business..


----------



## Cakebaker

Saw a lady getting off the bus with a very well-worn Cabas Piano.  She looked fantastic -the Cabas Piano looked dead.


----------



## cindy05

I saw a woman with an "LV" speedy today that had stars and flowers instead of the regular symbols.


----------



## arlv8500

A couple of days ago, I was at a mall in Buffalo (it was Civic holiday in Toronto) ; and I saw this girl carrying a REALLY REALLY FAKE MC speedy! It was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO FAKE!!!!!!!!! but she carried it with pride... *hmm*; and she saw my Trevi... and it was as if she was showing off her FAKE MC speedy to me! 
My question is WHY?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

This afternoon on the Yonge subway platform I accosted 3 LV women.  I couldn't help myself.  They had a Damier Speedy 30, a Neverfull MM and a Pochette Twin GM.  I was standing right beside them with my Azur Speedy! I couldn't keep my mouth shut!  And they were so friendly, I only wish I had thought to ask if they were PF members!  A very good sighting!


----------



## willyouletgo

On the corner of Cahuenga blvd and Selma. Near kitchen 24. I saw a MC Kate. I pointed this out to my boyfriend and he and i looked back as she was looking back. Was it a PFer  ? was she looking back at my damier speedy 30? 

also at SCP on tuesday I saw a family of 4 ladies all rocking LV. Very cute!!!


----------



## lillyjill

How can you guys recognize a fake from a distance? Call me a dud but I can hardly tell 
I saw a Mono alma, a MC pouchette and a damir azur speedy today


----------



## mcb100

None today, but a few weeks ago I saw a lady with a monogram alma.


----------



## jessicadarling

saw today:

bucket pm
mono speedy 30
damier azur speedy 30


----------



## Bagged

lillyjill said:


> How can you guys recognize a fake from a distance? Call me a dud but I can hardly tell


I'm with you on this one.  I normally don't look long enough to tell either way.  I'm not that purse savy on a lot of LV's.  There is just way too many styles for me to know the difference on most Premium bags.


----------



## John 5

YAY! I used to love this thread. 

-At the airport, I saw a uy with a black Taiga bag, can't remember which one.

-When I arrived in DC, I saw a Galliera at the supermarket.

-At some bbq restaurant, I saw a CB Pochette and a Monogram Mini bag from afar, but I think they were both fake. :s


----------



## awhitney

Today i seen a monogram Alma.. it was in really good condition, so i asked the lady how long she had it for.. and she said really rudely "6 years", and i said wow its in great condition, and she was like "yeah i rotate my bags all the time, because i have _SO _many of them" then she gave me and my mono Speedy a dirty look!


----------



## Imaprincess07

Not today but, I was at a restaurant and had my mono speedy 30 on the table ( i just sat down) and a girl walked by with a really fake azur speedy 30 with extra long handles. She smile as she walked by and had it in the crook of her arm and was holding it out as if she was saying "look i have one too".


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I saw 3 LV's at Target today!  I saw the pink LV diaper bag (so cute!), monogram noe and a monogram backpack (don't know name).  I was sporting black epi speedy 25 so I feel like I had a good LV day!


----------



## deniseoutlet555

Today! I was at this Outlet in Turks and Caicos! And i saw this lady with this CHEAP HORRIBLE LV small speedy 25 speedy! Just a mess! I guess since they don't have and LV stores at the ISLAND!!! But i did See this pretty young lady with this Louis Vuitton stephen! GORGEOUS!! looks like she was on vacation as well!


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

Downtown Toronto- Lots of LVs today!  3 mono speedys, 1 of them brand new.  An ebony mini lin speedy, 1 neverfull MM, mono sac plat, damier beaubourg and 2 pochettes, 1 mono, 1 black multi color.  It was like an LV fashion show!


----------



## LvnMyLVs

I saw a woman with the Monogram Alma at the hospital.


----------



## LxTxNx

Great thread i've been thinking about creating a thread like this. I'm on the look out everyday.


----------



## Jerzygirl

Saw a Damier Azur speedy 30 yesterday in Lord N Taylor.


----------



## azndevotionguh

I saw every type of purse today!
Since I was at the Galleria in Houston!  
HAHAH I guess that doesn't count?


----------



## lvdevyn

Oooh I saw a chic woman with the multicolore Beverly at Holts in vancouver!! It was soooo pretty


----------



## baby&melovelv

on sunday we went in town to the swan boats and the public gardens.  there i saw a tivoli gm (love that bag!), one of the new milla pouchettes (i think that's the name), a musette salsa long strap, and a stunning prada bag.  i love going in town-  it's the only time i see lvs!  (i had my bh with me!)


----------



## beth001

I saw a Monogram Alma yesterday at a local salon.  I was having my nails done and the other nail tech had it sitting on the floor by her station.  It had the absolute DARKEST vachetta I have ever seen!  The vachetta was almost as dark brown as the canvas.  I swear!  It really looked wonderful -- quite well-loved, but rich and gorgeous.  Took the fear of patina right outta me.


----------



## Michy1215

I work at a retail store in a really wealthy town, and being in the LV-less club, it's so hard for me not to stare in awe when someone comes in with an LV. About 30% off the customers I see are carrying LV. the other day I saw the denim neo speedy for the first time IRL. I never liked it from seeing it online but in person, I loved it.  I've seen lots of speedys and neverfulls. Saw a young boy (probably 17 or so) with an LV wallet. I've seen lots of bag I never thought I liked but are beautiful in person.


----------



## John 5

Ooohhh I forgot about one... when my sis was picking me up from the airport, I saw a girl waiting for her ride. She had a Damier Azur Speedy 25 on her lap.


----------



## aquablueness

saw an lv today on an asian lady at TJ's and the vachetta was cracking and patina-ed. it looked like it was in pretty beaten up condition. i was kinda sad for it. i'm not sure what style it was, but it was monogram style with a shoulder strap. that's the only one i saw today.


----------



## missbabydolce

I saw alot today at Northpark.

BUT the one that caught my eye was this gorgeous fellow asian girl.
With the Black MC Rita. Oh my. I didnt like that style until i saw it today.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I was at Nordstrom last Saturday and saw several. From what I remember there was a damier speedy 30, a monogram canvas speedy and I think also the monogram canvas Eva.


----------



## little*birdy

A girl at work with a Mono Popincourt Haut and a mono cles. She's the only other person with LV on my floor.


----------



## littlefish

missbabydolce said:


> I saw alot today at Northpark.
> 
> BUT the one that caught my eye was this gorgeous fellow asian girl.
> With the Black MC Rita. Oh my. I didnt like that style until i saw it today.


 
I saw one black MC rita too!!!
Not today , but last week , i saw one lady dressed all black and holding her black MC Rita, ohhh i tell you this bag looks so attractive and pretty. She was talking and hand over some documents to the receptionist , after that , she drove off with a brand new BMW ! Wow so classy


----------



## ztainthecity

I was at LV yesterday but people inside were carrying BH, speedys, and Cabas Mezzos. Later, at the World of Coke, I saw a woman with a Galliera PM with a littel coin purse..it was soooo cute!


----------



## sweetbubble

I saw a girl with Galliera PM today, and two with Tahitienne GM.


----------



## mikatee

I saw a Damier Cles yesterday matched with a Damier Ebene Speedy!
Very cute.


----------



## LaurieLou

Damier Azur Hampstead today at the supermarket!


----------



## luvpugz

Trevi GM at the grocery store today, sitting in the child seat in all it's glory. Owner shopping for fruits and vegetables nearby.


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

Downtown Toronto on Saturday- 3 Neverfulls (MMs), 2 Mono Speedys.
Sunday- Ivory Vernis Rosewood, Orange Perf. Pochette, Mono Tivoli and Mono Speedy 30.


----------



## jbennett562

I was at Pep Boys today and the lady next to me had a Mono Noe...I don't know if it was real though


----------



## John 5

At Starbucks yesterday, I saw a lady with a BV.

At the airport today, I saw a lady with a white Suhali Lockit (MM, I think) and a girl with a Damier Azur Speedy 30.


----------



## mylan2424

Hmmm well it's back to college weekend so all them new freshmen and their parents came into town. 
I saw
Suhali Le' Fab white
Mono Bucket
Mono Speedy
MC White Speedy
A bag from Cruise Collection with red and white lining totally forgot the name
MC Cles
Mono and Damier Cles
Perfo Green Speedy
Damier Speedy with MC Bandeau tied around handle
BV




and a fake CB Bucket and fake Pochette lol


----------



## LV&Lexus07

I was at The Domain in Austin on Saturday. From what I can remember, I saw people carrying:
Mirage Griet
Several Classic Monogram Speedies
Damier Ebene Speedy
Damier Ebene Papillon
White Multicolor Alma
Classic Monogram Trocadero
Cabas Mezzo


----------



## i_love_yorkie

sitting at Galleria mall, Houston for 1hr, no less than 20 LVs (not include other brands) walked by me.


----------



## beth001

^ Wow... Houston's another world away from Buffalo, NY!  *LOL*  But, I spotted a woman at the Starbucks on Transit Road in East Amherst the other day carrying a Damier Hampstead.  Couldn't say if it was the MM or the GM, but it looked real good!  (So did she... slender, blonde hair, like shoulder-length, denim capris, crisp white blouse....)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yesterday I saw my Mom, she was carrying a Monogram Alma she has had for yeaaars!


----------



## madge_168

today i saw a lady (outside local LV!) carrying the brown WC papillon.  it's looked great on her petite frame and definitely makes people do a double take bec of it's uniqueness.


----------



## Cat-Miu

During the weekend I saw one azur Speedy 30. Not much


----------



## beth001

Cat-Miu said:


> During the weekend I saw one azur Speedy 30. Not much




Wait a minute, there, Cat-Miu, IS there such a thing as enough purses?!?:wondering
(Couldn't pass that one up...)
:back2topic:


----------



## suetje

in Hong Kong: Tons of Neverfull, Saleya and Speedy


----------



## lvuittonaddict

ooooh, i actually saw some authentic ones yesterday....my area is notorious for fakes i saw a ribera and a speedy 25 and a wallet.


----------



## puccaandgarufan

Today.... just my Trevi PM.. But at the city I see a lot of asians in their 20s carying mono speedys - it makes me not want one... I want to be different.


----------



## Cat-Miu

beth001 said:


> Wait a minute, there, Cat-Miu, IS there such a thing as enough purses?!?:wondering
> (Couldn't pass that one up...)
> :back2topic:


 Not sure about it...

Today I saw a mono NF pm and it looked so much better than I expected!


----------



## beth001

Spotted on Niagara Falls Blvd. (Buffalo, NY):  a Denim Lichen Speedy!  I was in my car and it was walking with a young lady in the parking lot, so I couldn't get a good look, but I don't think this bag was copied, was it?


----------



## lovemomo

saw a Manhattan PM at Payless Shoe Source today. it's pretty!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I saw a BH at Target today.


----------



## carrie3579

Downtown Rochester Hills, MI - woman carrying a well used Damier Azur Speedy 30. So pretty.. makes me want to get one


----------



## Firefly32

I saw a lady yesterday in Novi, Michigan at a TJ Max carrying a monogram speedy 30. She had really nice honey handles on hers. Mine are still kind of light, I can't wait for them to change.

Carrie


----------



## LaurieLou

Today, Woodbury, NY at Starbucks a woman, with the cutest little son, carrying a Damier tote with two front pockets. I have no idea the name, but I think it's discontinued.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Today I saw the large Alma vernis in Pomme.  Worn by a classy lady outside Carrino's in Allen Park.


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG today a saw a girl picking up her VIC-Sac Louis in Croc..OMG it was so seriously outragelously beautiful!!! it was unreal!! i have never, never *ever* seen a more beautiful bag

it was a tan & cream color..the coloring was almost like faded from cream to a light beige..i didnt even know they could do that!! gold hardware

this was at the Greene St LV in Soho NYC


----------



## 19yearslater

I saw two ladies with LV bags that had bows on them today- I'm not sure if they were real though, does anyone know if LV ever made a bag like this?


----------



## flaweddesignn

I saw a lady with a fake monogram speedy 25, 1 teenager with a damier speedy 30, another with a damier speedy 25, and about 10 neverfulls. I was at Metrotown Shopping Mall in Burnaby BC.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

I saw a two speedy 25.. a lady was carrying two(assuming one for her daughter who had kid on her hand) It was damier azur and monogram... felt like I was at boutique haha


----------



## lovemomo

ebene saleya pm 
neverfull pm


----------



## Corie

Monogram speedy 30 or 35 not to sure but it was at Target!


----------



## meneednewpurse

I saw 3 Trevis today at the mall. And a rosewood Amarante.  All real.


----------



## declaredbeauty

A mono papallion at Dave and Busters last night.


----------



## shalomjude

I saw a man carrying a neverfull GM and he looked fantastic with it


----------



## mimiloveslv

At Martin's Fantasy Island (amusement park) in Grand Island, NY yesterday, I saw a woman with Galliera pm, nice little patina already - sooooooo pretty and striking!


----------



## mikatee

Yesterday, I saw:

Multicolore Speedy 30 in white (1)
Fake Multicolore Alma in black (1)
Damier Ebony Speedy 25 (2)
Damier Azur Speedy 25 (2)
Neverfull MM (2)
Neverfull GM (1)
Bucket (1)
Galliera PM (1)
Multicolore Marilyn (1)
Fake Multicolore Audra in both colours
Fake Denim Fuschia Baggy GM 
Fake Denim Speedy in both colours
Cherry Speedy 25
Lots of MC Trouvilles in black


----------



## dreamcherry

I saw a guy with a mono wapity.


----------



## lehua9

I saw the rosewood in amarante for the first time in person and it was gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jerzygirl

This weekend I saw..Damier Speedy 25, Tivoli pm, Azur Speedy 30, Mono Speedy 25 and Deavuille (I know I spelled that wrong) all at a church convention.


----------



## veez

Past couple days I saw:
1 real mono speedy 35 @ Target
1 questionable CP at Best Buy
1 real Trunks and Bags pochette (VERY NICE! Love the red!)


----------



## carrie3579

Mono Speedy (I think it was a 30) with a gorgeous patina at Parisian at The Village in Rochester, MI


----------



## azndevotionguh

I saw a blonde lady with a speedy monogramouflage in Juicy Couture in Galleria Houston the past week. =P


----------



## howardu09

Today was my first day of class and OMG it was crazy.
I saw a girl with the soft sided mono briefcase, guy with a horribly fake monogram bequia PDV, 2 mono neverfulls, and a damier speedy 30.
This was in a period of about 3 hours.


----------



## mikatee

Yesterday I saw 3 Neverfull MMs, 3 Damier Azur Speedy 25s, one Mono Speedy 25/30 and one Galliera.


----------



## nimbette2

How can you tell it's fake when you see someone? I get a ton of stares on my Galliera GM and always wonder if people think it's fake. They stare me down...


----------



## flaweddesignn

MANCRAZY!!! at a local asian mall, omg it was so beautiful..
3 Neverfull MMs, 1 Damier Noe, and 2 Damier Speedy 25s.


----------



## _xquisite

These are the memorable ones
Tivoli PM & GM, Mono BH, Galleria GM, Fake MC pouchette, a million Speedys, a million Neverfulls


----------



## Gzuzdude08

I saw a lady today at staples with the speedy azur 30. I was going to give her a compliment but she didn't look very nice, I mean she was really snobby and trying to show off her bag, I didn't get it though, the speedy is not even that expensive


----------



## lovemomo

At school today I saw a woman (probably a staff member) carry a Mono Speedy 30 with a dark honey patina!! Then when I waited in line at Admissions, I saw a young female student carry a 25 size version!! Same patina color too. I can't stop staring at that 25, it was sooo cute!! 

It was kinda funny this semester, because before I only saw girls carry Coach. It's a nice change to see more girls carry LV and Chanel now. hehe.


----------



## IFFAH

One Fullerton, Singapore

_LV damier azur saleya pm _
_LV damier trevi pm (worn w/strap)_
_LV mono grey shawl wrapped around the shoulder (owner w/Hermes hac 32)_
_LV tahitiennes in pink_


----------



## willyouletgo

I saw an older lady with a mono Speedy 35 it had great patina...I also saw a Girl with a Damier speedy 30 at NR. I was carrying mine at the time, I gave her a smile she looked at me like i was nuts   I guess NF are not as popular in SoCal because I've only seen ONE other person with one. I always keep my eye out for that bag. I do see a lot of speedies.....


----------



## carrie3579

Saw a few today at Somerset Collection in Troy, MI 

Saw a well used Galliera PM (on my way out to the parking garage), a new Neverfull MM (at the Limited), a gorgeous white scarf with blue LV signature on it (at the Limited), Vernis Bedford in a pale blue color (hanging off a stroller), a few speedies, and I was carrying my brown watercolor speedy 30 (its been getting a lot of use).


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

TV count...saw one last night on the SHO series "weeds" a woman was in the pot store with a MC Trouville.  I was like OH looky there.  BF was not impressed..lol


----------



## Imaprincess07

Yesterday at the mall I only noticed two. Well loved neverfull gm and a brand new mono speedy 35. Later in the night i saw mono speedy 25 at the movie theatre


----------



## mimiloveslv

Mono trocadero worn cross body, I think Starbucks?  a few days ago

Damier nolita in "designer" store where I was shopping Tory Burch, Monday


----------



## mlgbaglady

I saw one the other night - it was mono but that is all I can remember. We were at "Funland" on the boardwalk - which would be the last place I'd take mine! It's a place to take the kids for small rides and games - skee ball, tea cups, bumper cars, etc...and since it's on the boardwalk it means lots of sticky fingers (from ice cream and cotton candy) and it's just dirty (but fun!!) in general!


----------



## ChrisLV

A Manhattan GM carried by a girl of about my age (I am 18 almost 19).  The girl and her friend were at the next checkout to me.  It's rare to see an authentic LV in my town, especially a bag as elegant and as the GM.


----------



## Gzuzdude08

I saw a lady today with a fake cerises elipse bag at wal-mart, it was really funny, she was walking around the store with pride


----------



## youngandbroke

I was at the Welcome Week bbq (I go to VCU) and I saw a girl with the Montorgueil PM. I found it interesting because it's rare to see a student (aside from myself ) carrying a real LV here. I've seen a few speedys here and there, so this was a nice change of pace.


----------



## Princess Pink

In the mall, was waiting for my latte and spied a lady with a baby in a pushchair wearing a demin baggy pm across the body.....it definately looked chic on her and suited her style!  I felt happy for her  was carrying my Furla at the time which I immediately regretted


----------



## azndevotionguh

I saw a Monty PM today!
Looks beautiful IRL,
and saw a Mono Speedy 30 
@ La Madeleine in Houston,TX Bay Area location! =P


----------



## mimiloveslv

Niagara Falls, NY, USA yesterday (I took notes, no lie) - lots of tourists, and yes, lots of Asian tourists - at the park itself, the outlet mall, the Chinese buffet where at least 4 tour buses came through while we were there...

Tulum pm and gm
Mono musette and mono musette tango
mini mono Josephine pink 
black multicolor petite (?) Noe 
speedies, mostly 25, some fake

People, I live 45 minutes away from Niagara Falls, and I RARELY see LVs.  Little did I know that's where they congregate...


----------



## cheweyvy

I went to an association dinner party last night.......... It was more like an LV party. LOL

Eva
Palermo GM
Mono Pochette
Popincourt
Roxbury
Damier Sophie
Epi Pochette
Sonatine
Recital
and a few others I don't know by names


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

yesterday at southcoast.. I was holding watercolor so I was shocked to see other woman who has watercolor speedy... 
also Tivoli GM, Monogramouflage Speedy(was gorgeous)...


----------



## mlgbaglady

I think I saw a fake Galliera at Marshalls yesterday ush: I was trying to get a good look so I could be sure - since I love this bag and haven't seen one in real life - but since the bag was on her far shoulder I couldn't quite tell and I didn't want to get too close for fear she would catch me checking out her bag!


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

I was downtown in Toronto on Tuesday, just for a short time and saw 5 LVs!
Batignolles Vertical, Mini Looping (don't know size), Backpack, Silver Dentelle Speedy and a very fashionable lady wearing the gents' Damier Geant. She looked so cool!
Yesterday at the CNE I saw Neverfull MM and black Neo Cabby MM.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

About a week ago I amazingly spotted a denim neo cabby (I think), and yesterday I saw a damier speedy (not sure the size) in ebene!
~I have a new found love for the denim line, it looked to chic IRL! I recognized the lady carrying it, she works at my local MAC boutique!


----------



## howardu09

Small get-together last night I saw a papillon 26 on this girl I met there and so many LVs on campus last week that I really cannot remember them all. Its funny how I never noticed them until I joined tpf.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Cabos Mezzo Saturday at Great lakes crossing mall on an Asian lady with a Bebe shopping bag.


----------



## ceribella

I saw a lady with a gorgeous Beverly MM today! LoVe it


----------



## willyouletgo

I saw a girl get into a black VW beetle at target in ventura, with a speedy, it made me smile, because it's nice to know other LV lovers also have a love for VW


----------



## LuLuLV

The last LV sighting I have seen (other than my beloved Damier Ebene Speedy) was this fierce lady carrying a Mono Keepall 55 with strap.  She was rockin' it!! :o)


----------



## madge_168

was in the mall yesterday for a couple of hours...counted *8* people with different LV's!

3 mono canvas speedy 30
1 damier speedy 30
1 vernis alma mm in pomme (but it almost drowned the poor petite girl!)
1 Galliera PM
2 Neverfull (one PM, one MM)

What can I say?  I think I'm in LV country!


----------



## bagaholic07

I was in my daughter's school today and i saw a mom with her watercolor speedy whiteand i was just carrying a mono speedy 35


----------



## luvpugz

Today I saw a woman getting out of her car and said Damier! She was carrying the totally cute Hampsted PM in Azur, the patina beautiful! She remarked that she had another bag from France, her Mother lives there, and it had a different tone vachetta, more of a honey color in it's original state. She said that this bag is great. She also had an Epi black Pochette wallet. This bag looked great with the slight honey that it had.  Also, I saw a woman today with a Black Epi Jasmine. Oh, and also, a Damier Ebene Papillon not sure what size (26, 30)? What a day. I'm sure that this happened because I was carrying my Saleya PM which I LOVE!!


----------



## xgrl

theres this lady that i always see at the grocery store and she has a different LV each time~  so far i have seen the the galliera pm, madeleine gm, mono eugenie wallet. maybe its one of u guys from TPF!!


----------



## aillae

Last Sunday-Monday, during my Labor Day Vacation: 
Speedies, lots of them. Some mono, some damier. Also saw a Ebene Saleya PM, and a lady carrying a Mono Pochette Accessories and matching Speedy 30.  

Today:
Azur Ribera, it was sitting on a desk in front of her owner during class. I couldn't stop staring at it. It was gorgeous! I wish it came out in Monogram Canvas though, ahh. That would have been amazing!


----------



## MaRiL09

today at the mall, I saw 3 lv's, a girl in american eagle w/ a mc eliza in white w/o the straps are they removeable??? a lady w/ a  pegase briefcase at macys, and some girl carrying a FAKE denim neo cabby, it had studs at the bottom


----------



## aillae

Today, at the Mall:
Saw Galliera PM, god that bag is lovely. Also saw a Neverfull PM, another LV bag that I wasn't familiar with, a couple Speedy 30's, and a Keepall-style bag with a long strap attached to it.


----------



## little*birdy

Yesterday: Mini Lin Croissette Speedy, Galliera, Neverfull MM and GM, Neo Cabby, Damier Speedy 30, Damier Hamsptead!


----------



## P-B

A Damier Geant messenger bag and a Speedy 30 on the TTC today.


----------



## m-s-m-d

See a LOT of speedy downtown Vancouver


----------



## aillae

Just a Cabas Mezzo today. Meh.


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

I don't know if this counts but it was so funny I feel I have to share it. My aunt sent me them from her cell phone...location Belleville, NJ


----------



## Lovely4

Guilty Pleasure said:


> I don't know if this counts but it was so funny I feel I have to share it. My aunt sent me them from her cell phone...location Belleville, NJ


 

OMG>  Way too funny.  Classic.  ^^^^


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

It gives the term 'over the top' a whole new meaning...


----------



## SweetPurple

I saw this very Petite young lady with a black Mahina L and her friend had the blue Suhali Le Fab! I had to break out a tissue to wipe off my drool ~ lol!


----------



## Alexis168

During return from lunch, I saw someone carrying a Neverfull PM.


----------



## fabulous

Ok .......today I saw a fake monogram speedy the size was like a 22and a third YUKKK SO TOTALLY GHETTO ....the bag and its owner looked a hot mess!!


----------



## mylan2424

I saw a Damier Speedy and Azur Lockit PM!
 BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## adorabellus

I saw a Korean lady with a Batignolles Vertical and a mommy with a Damier Trevi PM.


----------



## MatAllston

I saw a lady with a denim pleaty, so sute.


----------



## madge_168

While shopping in LV today, I saw a lady carrying the white WC speedy 35...and I was also carrying mine!   I gave her a smile and she smiled back!  could she be a fellow tpf-er??


----------



## jchiara

Yesterday I saw a Damier Azur Saleya PM and a Mahina at the Glendale Americana at Brand Mall...


----------



## carrie3579

we're having a house party right now and one of my mom's friends brought her Tivoli PM with a nice patina


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

I just came back from Short Hills mall...I seen just about everything maybe every 5th. woman was carrying an LV.  Saw Mahina, Speedy, Trevi, Tivoli, Berkeley...on and on it went.


----------



## pursedeb

I saw a Palermo PM, a Multipli-cite and a Mono Speedy today.


----------



## Lovely4

NYC.... tons of speedy's: various sizes, damier, monogram & azur.
Neverfull's and some type of large monogram (something) - as I was trying to cross an avenue without getting hit by a bus!!!


----------



## Lovely4

Guilty Pleasure said:


> It gives the term 'over the top' a whole new meaning...


 

Yes it does.  Showed it to my DH - he just nodded his head!!! LOL


----------



## Chanticleer

I went to a jewelry party last night, and a woman walked in with a Tivoli.  I said to her, "what a beautiful Tivoli".  She just looked confused, so I repeated myself.  She smiled and said its a Louis Vuitton.  I said, "I know, I'm an LV lover too".  She just smiled again and I realized that she had no idea what the name of her bag was. I just don't understand how that can happen.  Even if you walk into a boutique and purchase the bag just because the look appeals to you, wouldn't you think the name of the bag would come up at some point?


----------



## EvaLV

I saw a lot of Speedy & Galleria. Very few fakes. Spotted a few batignolles, Neverful, Trevi PM and 1 Berkeley Azur.


----------



## aillae

During my weekend, I saw heaps of LV. They are... in no order:

- Trevi PM (GORGEOUS!)
- Tivoli PM (used to my HG Bag, but realized it was way too small for my everyday needs. So I was forced to pass on it. )
- Perle Rosewood
- Azur/Ebene Saleya PM
- White MC Alma
- Suhali Le Fabuleux in Black
- Perle Summit Drive
- Azur Speedy 30
- Mono Speedy 25
- Black & White Epi Lockits
- A Black Epi looking backpack of some sort?
- Damier Ebene purse with a large flap
- Popincourt
- Ebene Riberia
- Manhattan PM
- Noisette Houston
- Denim Mahina XS

I think there were more, but that's all I remember. 

... and all of the LV goodness I saw at the Boutiques.


----------



## m-s-m-d

I was traveling this weekend and within the airports here's my sightings:
- lady with palermo purse but i was confused since it's much smaller than the pm (was there ever one? if not then it's a fakie)

-Keepall 55/60 no strap - they just had it sitting on the floor w/zipper half way opened

-another palermo pm -- this time it was real 

- lady shopping at Bally store wearing mono beaubourg

- girl wearing her tivoli gm, she's crushed it so much i felt bad for the purse and thought about mine sitting in the box at home!

- girl carrying a mono MC speedy and damier Oele 50. I went up to her and said 'nice speedy' she just kinda nodded. Thought that if she was a tpfer then she's say something back.  (We should have a secret code to address each other then we know it's a fellow TPF member!)

- lastly, i kept seeing this hot chick carrying a trevi GM -->>> Oh wait! that was my reflection!! HA that's what 5 hrs of lay over in Heathrow do to ya


----------



## sgj99

this is interesting ... maybe it's because i'm out in the 'burbs but i see a ton of coach bags but i don't see LV"S nearly as much, maybe a 1 to 25 or even more.

i did go out to dinner a couple of weeks ago and see a woman with her galliera pm.  i was with my husband and another couple, they laughed at me because as soon as she walked in i spotted her bag since i hadn't seen one IRL yet.  i waited until the appropriate time and approached her to compliment her bag.  she had no idea what it was, her husband had bought it for her.  and she seemed just "okay" with it, like it wasn't that big of deal ... poor misguided woman.

m-s-m-d:  i agree, we should have a secret signal or handshake or something.
and i'm sure you did look hot walking around heathrow with your trevi!


----------



## jchiara

Ah - I wonder if I saw a fellow TPFer at the dermatologist today () - a beautiful Mono Neverfull GM - was that you whoever you are with the big winged tattoo on your back at UCLA Santa Monica???? 
Also sitting with us was a lovely white MC speedy.....

I was wearing my Mandarin Petite Noe so who knows if they even noticed.  I was too busy reading Vanity Fair and they were too busy texting.....

Oh - and the nice older lady with a well-patina'd Poppincourt Haut at Trader Joes.......


----------



## kenzo89

I saw a Galliera PM and Monty GM today. Stunning !


----------



## Diva2themax

Neverfull GM at Sephora
Speedy 25 on Subway
Cabas Mezzo on Subway
black Epi large Noe (my friend)
Croisette Gm (on me lol I saw it in the mirror)
Tons of speedy 30's around Bloomindales 57th

I see LV every single day. Sometimes real sometimes fake.


----------



## Devonmusic

Just saw a woman in Old Navy wearing a little messenger style in damier.. I had my speedy damier and complemented her bag as it looked nice to be hands free.. she said yes and we went back to looking around ... always hoping when I stop someone that it will be a LV enthusiast too.. would love to gab about bags LOL!!!


----------



## flaweddesignn

Damier Speedy 25
WC speedy 30
Trevi PM
3 Neverfulls
Keepall


----------



## Jerzygirl

sgj99 said:


> m-s-m-d:  i agree, we should have a secret signal or handshake or something.
> and i'm sure you did look hot walking around heathrow with your trevi!



We should have a secret handshake then we would recognize each other..that would be too funny

Saw a damier azur speedy at work and my galleria pm in the mirror. Not too much action this weekend


----------



## MatAllston

Today I saw a Damier Papillon 30. I have seen so many Damier 26 in the past and seeing the 30 for the first time made me  . Before TPF, I was into smaller bags, but since I joinned TPF, I have a new found appreciation for bigger bags.


----------



## Bag_obsession

Saw at least 3 Azur Speedy's at work today

2 Galliera's (one PM and one GM) saw two ladies shopping after work

4 Neverfull's on the way home

I live in a big city and see tons of LV's...It's always great to see REAL LV, thank goodness 

ETA: I have seen some fakes around too, but not as many lately


----------



## marrun_adriana

here in venezuela u can barely see original ones....fakes everywhere


----------



## puccaandgarufan

I saw a girl with a Mono 25 speedy and another with a red vernis roxabury (i hope that's ho you spell it) - makes me want one!


----------



## cindy05

I saw a woman on the A train carrying a trevi GM and then after work, I saw another woman carrying a Trevi PM.  They seem to be everywhere!!! --Except in my hands.


----------



## blueiris

I saw several women carrying LVs today at the mall:  monogram Theda, Palermo, and Speedy 25.  (Then I also saw the entire store display at my LV boutique, but I guess that doesn't count.)


----------



## mcb100

i saw a monogram canvas Galleria GM. and i also saw a lot of fakes today so when i saw the authetic Galleria i was thinking like, "great taste in bags." I also saw a fake white multicolor speedy carried by a different person


----------



## SpoiledMom

Today at Saks in Richmond, VA I saw a lady with a Trevi GM. Another lady (same place) had a Damier Azur Speedy 25 and at the cheesecake factory i saw a lady with a multicolore "boulogne"-looking bag.. i thought it might be fake..


----------



## Mrs D.L.

I saw a lady couple of months back (too long already huh?) with a Murakami Neverfull, I love the colorful hands on it. And then plenty of old lady with fake LVs especially in MC. And many many rich Indonesian ladies with LV and Chanel.


----------



## howardu09

OOoh I was looking for this thread but forgot the name. I will be back. I have more snapshots.


----------



## aillae

Was at Costco on Saturday and saw an Manhattan PM sitting on the baby seat of a shopping cart. It was beautiful!


----------



## howardu09

The woman sitting at the table has a neverfull. You can barely see it thanks to my fantastic iphone camera.


----------



## howardu09

Then I saw this guy on the metro with a denim bag.


----------



## howardu09

The lady in the pink shirt has an azur speedy


----------



## howardu09

Girl sitting next to me in class has this vintage LV. I do not know what it is but love the patina


----------



## howardu09

Lady in the black shirt has an ellipse backpack


----------



## howardu09

And my FAVORITE of all this lady I saw with the MOCA neverfull.


----------



## howardu09

Lady with Vavin PM (I think) in Bed Bath and Beyond


----------



## ivy1026

In Yorkdale mall today....I saw at least 4 neverfulls, 3 speedies, 1 tivoli, 1 hampstead


----------



## efleon

HowardU, your pics are wonderful.  Keep them coming!!!


----------



## kittycat824

I saw a galleria at the mall this past weekend..I think PM size and now I am in love with that bag!


----------



## aillae

Today I saw a Neverfull PM.


----------



## swee7bebe

I saw a damier neverful mm today...it belonged to the nurse I was giving report to...and by chance this nurse also happens to be a member of tPF!!  *Wh*!!


----------



## SpoiledMom

Today at Short Pump Town Center in Richmond VA I saw:

Myself with my beautiful Galliera PM
My Friend with her Mono speedy 35
A Woman with a Mono Cabas Piano
A woman with a Mono Speedy 30
A woman with a White MC Speedy and White MC Eugenie Wallet

I'm happy to report that they were ALL AUTHENTIC!!


----------



## SpoiledMom

howardu09 said:


> OOoh I was looking for this thread but forgot the name. I will be back. I have more snapshots.


 

Your pictures are so "007"!!! They also remind me of home, especially the one with the METRO Bus!!


----------



## ead_angel

I saw a woman with a Mono Speedy 25 at Somerset Mall in Troy, MI!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Wed. I saw a mono Alma that looked like somebody used it to beat a wet rug and a mono Trotteur at Michael's.
Yesterday, we had a gent in the shop with a mono billfold!


----------



## howardu09

Ok its difficult to see, but this lady has a bag that looks like mini lin but its light tan/brown with beige LVs and looks like a  mini Alma. I was going to get a closer shot but her cigarette smoke was eating away at my lungs.










I saw her yesterday at Neiman Marcus with a Monty  I believe.


----------



## howardu09

efleon said:


> HowardU, your pics are wonderful.  Keep them coming!!!


Thanks! If I could use my camera at work I could fill this thread to capacity in 2 weeks. LOL. Its always exciting to spot an LV.


----------



## howardu09

SpoiledMom said:


> Your pictures are so "007"!!! They also remind me of home, especially the one with the METRO Bus!!


lol..I love metro shots but the lighting is so bad that its difficult to get them


----------



## declaredbeauty

I had seen a Vintage or maybe rrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeealllllllyyyyyyyyyyy well used speedy 35 or 40 at Target a few weeks ago. My first time seeing someone carrying it with a shoulder strap.


----------



## mikatee

*howardu09*: Haha! You even took pics! Nice, nice. 

I was at Air Canada Terminal 1 and I saw a black MC Pochette Accesoires, Mono Keepalls 45 & 50, and a Mono Neverfull MM.
Before that, I was at the mall where I saw two Mono Speedy 25s.


----------



## Chanticleer

Today my husband and I were having lunch in Newark, Delaware and I saw:

two mono Speedies
one Damier Azure Speedy
They were being carried by University of Delaware students, Newark is a college town.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I saw lots of LV the other day. I saw a woman in centeral park (nyc) with a Manhattan PM. I also saw tons of woman on Madison ave with mono and damier Lv's. My favorite of the day was a woman with a cute baby and a damier trevi PM. I also saw a damier azur speedy 30 by the Micheal Kors store and I had my mono speedy.

They were all real too, I notice on the upper east side they usually are but when I hit downtown the fakes make me sick they are so bad. Once I saw a woman with a mono speedy but it had really long handels, it looked ridiculous.

I  have pics of my purse at the metro museum from over the weekend that I want to post when I have the time.


----------



## blueiris

While shopping over the weekend, I saw the following:

-2 BVs and 1 BH (I thought it was Batignolles Day because I saw all 3 within a half-hour)

-monogram Speedy 35

-Popincourt Haut

-damier Speedy 30 (it was on the floor of the women's restroom, by the owner's feet)


----------



## keishapie1973

ewwwwww.  How could someone possibly put their bag on a BATHROOM floor??


----------



## howardu09

Lady on the train yesterday PM with a large LV tote


----------



## Tasi

I saw a damier ebene rift on a Japanese tourist yesterday at the mall.


----------



## sira

I saw Mono 30 today at Salamanca Market in Tasmania.


----------



## sira

Oops sorry, mono speedy 30 .


----------



## shalomjude

Mini monogram Coat & Shimmer comete in peach


----------



## icyrain

I went to a baby's baptism party and I saw a belem pm, 2 damier speedy 30, 1 damier speedy 25...twas a fabulous set of moms...


----------



## italianlolita

howardu09 said:


> Lady on the train yesterday PM with a large LV tote


 
More pics Howard, keep them coming


----------



## shopsinparis

*howardu09* - Your pics are great!  You really capture the meaning of this thread!


----------



## minismurf04

Speedy azur 30 & 35 
Speedy 30 
Peach Halo
Mono Neverfull MM

All seen at the mall

Black Epi St. Jacques- My therapist carried it

I carried a Baltic Montaigne BV


----------



## luvluv

I went to hobby lobby the other day and I saw a Palermo Pm and a mini Looping, but I was only able to take a picture of the Palermo Pm.  My Bf was telling me that I was being creepy and I was probably going to get kicked out of the store


----------



## aillae

Yesterday I saw a GM Montorgueil. GOD. I still cannot get over how beautiful that bag looked, despite it being a common shape. Something about that bag just tickles me fancy. I think it might be the tiny plate. It really brings out the vachetta and Mono out so nicely. Gorgy!

Mmm, I forgot. I also saw a fake Cerise Trouville on the same day I saw Miss Monty. It actually looked kind of cute, lol. Poor thing had to be fake though. *sigh* 

And I think a few days ago I saw a BH too. And another LV, but unfortunately the lady disappeared behind a clothes rack that I didn't get a good look at it.

Sadly I don't see many LV's anymore. It kind of breaks my heart. LOL.


----------



## robb01

luvluv said:


> I went to hobby lobby the other day and I saw a Palermo Pm and a mini Looping, but I was only able to take a picture of the Palermo Pm.  My Bf was telling me that I was being creepy and I was probably going to get kicked out of the store


Tell him its only creepy when he takes stalker pics of women


----------



## SpoiledMom

Yesterday, in Havelock, NC (better known as "Have-Not") I saw a lady with a Monogram Manhattan PM!


----------



## baglady2006

I saw two Gallerias yesterday, this was my first time seeing this bag irl.


----------



## jigga85

i saw my coworker today. she has the galleira bag


----------



## mario.af

Today I saw a Galleria GM in a very stilish lady and a fake Lockit in Damier Azur...


----------



## luvluv

haha I will


----------



## sgj99

one of my co-workers had her mono neverfull at a faculty meeting.  and earlier this week i saw a woman with the most pitiful mono speedy 30 ever!  it was time to retire it.  i love speedies, they are the only LV's i have (so far) but a girl has to know when her bag looks like it was run over by a semi truck ... multiple times!


----------



## Bag-terfly

I was out shopping with my mono NF MM last week.  As I was heading to the fittng room in True Religion store, I noticed this lady was staring at me for the longest time.  I walked passed her and then glanced over towards her fitting room, which the door was half opened, and I spot a NF mono on a chair.  I guess she was just admiring my bag, haha.


----------



## superstar

Azur speedy 25


----------



## declaredbeauty

Tivoli GM at the Ontario Mills Mall! My first time seeing that bag IRL aside from mine!!!


----------



## keks

I saw a Monogramouflage (ya i spelt that wrong) today...The Lady that carried it was maybe 50 years old...and she looked stunning with it...!! I'd love to take a pic but then the lights went green and I had to drive...


----------



## keishapie1973

OMG.  I would have loved to see a 50 y/o rock a monoflage bag.  Like they say, If you got it flaunt it!!!


----------



## aillae

During the weekend I saw:

Saturday, during a wedding:
- Beverly MM (Gorgeous. One of my Cousins took this to the wedding. Even my mom liked it. Funny, because she was eyeing it when we went to Vegas this past summer. Too bad).
- Mini HL (my Cousin's daughter (who is around 12-13 years old I think. And this Cousin is not to be confused with the one mentioned above), took this to the wedding and I thought it looked adorable. First time I saw this too, it was seriously cute. Makes me want one even though I'll have no use for it)).
- Keepall (not sure what size it is, probably a medium; it belongs to my SIL/Older Brother)

Sunday:
- Popincourt Haut
- Neverfull PM (and the Keepall again)
...and another one, but I don't remember what it looked like.


----------



## blueiris

Over the weekend, while out running errands:
-damier Trevi PM, carried with the shoulder strap (what a smart-looking bag!)
-mono Tulum (I think--I didn't get a close look)

On a hotel's website:
-mono Noe, artfully placed among other "guest" items inside one of the rooms


----------



## baglady2006

Monogram Speedy carried by my children's school principal


----------



## vanhornink

*Today I saw a BH in the Target*


----------



## Gzuzdude08

I saw a fake cherry blossom mini hl today at work...it was disgusting lol


----------



## sweetlove

howardu09 said:


> Then I saw this guy on the metro with a denim bag.



Whoever this is, he is FAB!!!


----------



## SpoiledMom

Today at Tysons Galleria I spied with my little eye:

  Mono Palermo PM
  Mono Black MS Speedy
  Mono Cabas Mezzo
  Suhali Le Tal
  Vernis Bedford
  Mono Pochette Accessories

Fly, indeed!


----------



## kenzo89

I saw a beautiful young lady carrying a Tisse Rayuers Tote PM (sp?) today. Was stunning !


----------



## vanhornink

*I saw a small looping bag yesterday at Costco's and I also saw a fake what was I think suppose to be a BH*


----------



## gre8dane

Went to see The Cheetah Girls this weekend and saw: 

my Mono Riveting
Mono Neverfull
Ellipse
Mahina XL Denim
Popincourt Haut
of course, several Speedys


----------



## blueiris

While at the farmer's market, within the space of 15-20 minutes, I saw several monogram bags:

-Beverly GM
-Speedy 30
-a backpack, but I don't think it was the Bosphore
-Ellipse (probably an MM?)
-Danube sling

Last weekend, at the same market, I saw a Damier Speedy 30.


----------



## villado

I went to the car wash in my hometown and saw 3 LV mono:

1) Cabas Piano,
2) Multiplicite and
3) Batignolles Vertical (mine)


----------



## aillae

I don't see a lot of LV's in my area anymore, sadly. The last LV I saw was Popincourt Haut. Others would be a Neverfull or BH. That's about it.


----------



## meneednewpurse

At the Galleria mall yesterday i saw:

10 Gallieras 
Monty pm
Neverfull (mono)
3 Damier speedys


----------



## bebelastrange

i saw...
speedy 30 mono & azur & damier (4)
manhattan pm 
berkley azur
galliera gm azur (3)
neverfull pm & gm mono & damier (6)
beverly mm
lockit
trevi gm


----------



## bebelastrange

I saw...
palermo gm mono
On a...
blonde college girl


----------



## villado

Yummy LV mono palermo pm at Victoria's Secret checkout counter!


----------



## poshgal78

I went to church last Sunday and I saw the following being carried by lovely ladies:

1. SPEEDY DAMIER 30
2. SPEEDY MONO 30
3. MINILIN CROISETTE BLUE 30
4. MONO TIVOLI
5. VERNIS POMME SUMMIT DRIVE
6. SPEEDY MIRAGE NOIR (it looked abused, so sad to see it that way ;()

Id like to share that I never carry my LVs in church, its a big sacrifice for me being the purse lover that I am. Its sort of my own small sacrifice, my "VERY" little cross to carry when I hear mass.

I know its shallow but we are all purse addicts here and I know you guys know how it feels to be missing your LVs when you see everyone bring theirs but I really make it a point to just bring myself and my wallet when my hubby and I go to church, nothing else.

I do admire the LVs of others when I see them, that's why I always want to go to church like 30 minutes before the official mass starts so I can oggle the beautiful bags, not only LVs but a variety of brands. I sit in the far back too, so I see everyone coming in. Sound system is pretty good in the church I go to so its okay.


----------



## aerithgirl

I saw a girl with at school with a Galliera PM,  it's the first time I've seen one IRL! It was just gorgeous, too, it had a medium patina on it as well, which I'm not used to but looks wonderful


----------



## Imaprincess07

At the mall last weekend I saw 2 azur speedy 30's, 1 azur speedy 25, 1 azur saleya mm, 1 mono neverfull mm, and my palermo gm


----------



## kenzo89

Leaving my apartment, I saw a Tivoli GM ! Ooh and a Violette Roxbury Drive and White MC Rita at a restaurant earlier tonight.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Last Saturday - just saw one at Winner's (Canadian version of TJ Maxx)
- Damier Hampstead MM

...just smiled to myself as I just bought the Damier Tate the night before and am just really loving the Inventeur plaque against the Damier pattern


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

At Whole Foods in Troy Palermo pm and my Deauville Damier(so).


----------



## aillae

bebelastrange said:


> i saw...
> speedy 30 mono & azur & damier (4)
> manhattan pm
> berkley azur
> galliera gm azur (3)
> neverfull pm & gm mono & damier (6)
> beverly mm
> lockit
> trevi gm



Wow, you're lucky. I was at Vegas this past June and barely saw any LV's (then again, Vegas was literally a "Sin City" when I was there. Barely anyone was around). I hope to run into some people strutting their LV's this holiday!


----------



## Chanticleer

Saw a Tivoli at the grocery store today and a Galliera at another store.


----------



## howardu09

Georgetown, Washington, DC- Lady in black with Neverfull








Metrorail, Washington, DC- Azur Speedy in the window






Shaw-Howard University- LV _____.








Metrorail- LV ____


----------



## howardu09

Lady beside me with the cutest baby ever and LV bag







Lady on metro with Speedy


----------



## heychar

Great 007 shots *howardu09*


----------



## starwinks23

i saw a full sized mono noe on the bus today!


----------



## taniherd

I walked by a woman in the grocery store today with a Monogram Speedy 30.
She had it sitting in the top part like it was her baby.  Very nice patina.


----------



## emojosh

I saw this lady today at work with a Vernis Bellevue GM in Pomme. It was exquisite.


----------



## aillae

Went to the mall today to visit the newly created expansion - and the LV Boutique! My eyes lit up at all the yummy LV being carried around in and out of the mall. So far I've seen:

- Lots of Speedies. All Mono. From Size 25 and 30.
- Papillons. I think size 25. Damier Ebene and Mono.
- Mono NF Pm
- Noisette Houston
- Cabas Piano carried by an elderly lady. So adorable.
- Tivoli PM. Carried by a lady who was talking to my Aunt after my mom, my Aunt and Uncle, and I walked out of the Boutique. I noticed her Tivoli had a nice patina, I just smiled at it.
- 2 ladies whom have also purchased something from LV. Ranging from a small to medium size purchases. lol.
- Cousin also bought a Tate PM and her SIL bought a Ebene NF PM. Coincidentally, my mom bought the Azur Galliera PM. DAMIER PRIDE! =D

That's all I remember. XD


----------



## SpoiledMom

Yesterday in the Coldstone Creamery at Short Pump Town Center in Richmond,VA, I saw a lady with a Mahina XL in Gris! B-U-T-ful!


----------



## Louiebabeee

I saw a lady with a monty the other day at the mall..haha  she looked lost and asked me and my friend for directions.  It was the first time iv seen a real LV exept for in the store....everyone around here only carrys fakes, you cant leave the house with out seeing tons of fake coaches and lv


----------



## aillae

Another mall I visited today, but this time it's the one closest to me:

- Two Gallieras! Both PM's and in Mono. 
- Papillon 25 in Mono
- Popincourt Haut
- Speedy 25 Mono
- I thought I saw a BH, but I could be wrong. 

Soo happy to see more LV's now! It's so funny because last week there wasn't anyone carrying them, just one or two. I think with the new LV that opened here, more and more women are carrying LV's! I'm so happy. I cannot wait to see someone carry an Azur Galliera! aaah. *stares lovingly at the Azur Galliera PM on my bed*


----------



## helene80

Saw a Mono Neverfull walking down the road..


----------



## Devonmusic

MyDh and I went to  The Amnericana on brand Friday evening..I have never seen so many LV's in one place!! LOL.. saw a few  mono speedys different sizes 25,30,35 .. a damier azur bag, a few shoulder bags  ,it was crazy... I was carrying my mono speedy 25 ..


----------



## aillae

Oh yeah, I forgot to add to my last post! I also saw a Messenger Bosphore in Mono. Not sure of the size though, could be a PM, but I didn't get a good look at it.


----------



## SpoiledMom

(4) Mono Speedy 30
(2) Mono Galliera PM
(1) Mono Mini looping
(2) Tivoli GM
(1) Mono NeverFull PM
(1) Mono Palermo PM
(1) Batignolles Vertical
(2) Popincourt Haut
(1) Trocadero 27
(1) Damier Bastille in Ebene

**** (1) Monogram DENIM Manhattan PM** 
Never saw ^^ before..EVER

I carried my Trevi PM.. I didnt get the memo to carry something in Mono!


----------



## diorgrl

Oooh today I saw the new brown leather Paris Souple. So hoott!  

All the others I saw were all damier ebene - trevi, speedy...tis the season   I think I'm going to need one too for the winter  hehe


----------



## aillae

Tivoli GM
Mono Backpack


----------



## blueiris

All at Neiman Marcus, within an hour:

damier azur Speedy 30

-all the rest were monogram-
Speedy 25
Tivoli pm
Palermo pm
Batignolles Horizontal
Galliera pm
a discontinued tote, I can't remember the name

I carried my blue suhali Lockit PM (and received compliments on it )


----------



## gre8dane

At the Saks sale I saw only a few:

Rosewood in Pomme (I NEVER see Vernis anywhere)
Of course, a couple Mono Speedies

I had my Gris Mahina XL


----------



## windy

I have seen 4 Batignolles Vertical in one week.  Is this an extremely popular LV style?  The people wearing them ranged from college age to late 50's.


----------



## howardu09

I'll be back in the AM with photos. I saw tons of LV last week while out shopping. The LV divas were out.


----------



## vanhornink

*cant wait howardu09 for some shots..........*


----------



## Mia Bella

I saw a couple of LVs yesterday. A Tivoli PM and Popincourt Haut at the mall and a fakey Black Multicolor satchel at a furniture store. ush:

I was carrying my Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene.


----------



## jchiara

Yesterday was a busy day.....
I saw a Palermo, a PH, several speedies, a fake white Multicolor pochette and some hideous little black thing.....and a Cabas Piano.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

FAKE


SpoiledMom said:


> (4) Mono Speedy 30
> (2) Mono Galliera PM
> (1) Mono Mini looping
> (2) Tivoli GM
> (1) Mono NeverFull PM
> (1) Mono Palermo PM
> (1) Batignolles Vertical
> (2) Popincourt Haut
> (1) Trocadero 27
> (1) Damier Bastille in Ebene
> 
> **** *(1) Monogram DENIM Manhattan PM***
> Never saw ^^ before..EVER
> 
> I carried my Trevi PM.. I didnt get the memo to carry something in Mono!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I was out and about today... I saw atleast 15 LV bags. I could only snap a few:

Damier Ebene Saleya MM:






Musette and a Palermo GM:





Neverfull GM:





Neverfull PM:





Damier Azur Speedy 30 and Damier Azur Berkeley:


----------



## gre8dane

^^^ like the snapshots!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

gre8dane said:


> ^^^ like the snapshots!


 
LOL thanks! They were SO hard to get... I had to practically run behind some of the people.

I am a little upset though... I missed out on a Hudson GM, 2 Tivoli GMs and a Damier Neverfull MM.


----------



## heychar

*Onmymind04 you and howardu09 are the official TPF LV paparazzi crew* love it


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

heychar said:


> *Onmymind04 you and howardu09 are the official TPF LV paparazzi crew* love it


 
Aww thanks... I loved taking the pics. It was A LOT of fun.


----------



## MatAllston

I saw 2 Mono Speedies 30 and a Trevi PM today.


----------



## Mia Bella

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I was out and about today... I saw atleast 15 LV bags. I could only snap a few:
> 
> Damier Ebene Saleya MM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musette and a Palermo GM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neverfull GM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neverfull PM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damier Azur Speedy 30 and Damier Azur Berkeley:



Whoa! Great work!! You're making me want to take pics of my sightings now! hehe


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Mia Bella said:


> Whoa! Great work!! You're making me want to take pics of my sightings now! hehe


 
Aww thank you... You should, it's SO much fun!


----------



## taniherd

*OnMyMiNd04: I don't see the Damier Ebene Saleya MM in the first pic???
Is it the lady with the ponytail??
*


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

taniherd said:


> *OnMyMiNd04: I don't see the Damier Ebene Saleya MM in the first pic???*
> *Is it the lady with the ponytail??*



Yes it is... sorry I couldn't get closer.


----------



## howardu09

Love the snapshots... I'm going to stop being lazy and upload the ones on my iphone. :shame:


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

howardu09 said:


> Love the snapshots... I'm going to stop being lazy and upload the ones on my iphone. :shame:


 
Haha you should... ASAP!  Isn't it a blast?


----------



## howardu09

During my extremely disappointing shopping trip to Arundel Mills Mall in Maryland, I saw this fab lady with her LV BH










Me at Saks OFF Fifth in Arundel Mills trying the one pair of shoes that were 1/2 decent. (No, I didn't get them.)






Lady in Georgetown shopping with papillon









Woman in Giant grocery store with deauville (I think)


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Oh I love the pics... they are great. I also love your Ebene Cles on your Couguar.


----------



## howardu09

Another shot of the lady in giant





A girl at my school with speedy on the elevator





Lady in Filene's Basement with vintage noe


----------



## howardu09

And my last and favorite shot, this fly lady in Nieman Marcus last week with her Suhali. I don't know the name of the bag though. :s I just love how she's striding down the red carpet.


----------



## howardu09

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> Oh I love the pics... they are great. I also love your Ebene Cles on your Couguar.



Thanks. I know its tacky to mix metal hardware, but I love my damier cles.


----------



## LVCRAZED

Haha!! All those shots are soooo cool!!!  LOL, I'm going to have to whip out my iphone and take some shots next time I'm out!!


----------



## b00mbaka

howardu09 said:


> Love the snapshots... I'm going to stop being lazy and upload the ones on my iphone. :shame:


 
 Now I want to go thru all your posts to see if you have any random snapshots of me shopping in DC with one of my LVs! LOL!


----------



## gre8dane

^^^ I hear you *b00mbaka*. 

*howardu09*, if you see me around the DMV, just let me know and I will pose for you!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Only sighting today was my Damier Trevi PM. I live in a nice area in ATL, but all I see is Coach, Gucci and every once a while LV & Prada. I am okay with it, because I like having a different bag from everyone else!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

While I was at work today... I took some spy pics of some cool LVs.

Monogramouflage Jasmine:












Monogram Canvas Papillion 26 or 30:






Sorry I know the papillion is hard to see.


----------



## Mia Bella

LOL OnMyMiNd strikes again!!

I saw a girl with a Cabas Piano today. No pictures though because she was in such close quarters! It totally crossed my mind though and I thought of you.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Mia Bella said:


> LOL OnMyMiNd strikes again!!
> 
> I saw a girl with a Cabas Piano today. No pictures though because she was in such close quarters! It totally crossed my mind though and I thought of you.


 
It's SO much fun. I am probably going to caught one day... but now I always have my iPhone ready haha. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the Jasmine though... it's SO beautiful in person.


----------



## gre8dane

^^^ Wow, I've never seen any monogramouflage (sp?? whatever) anywhere except the boutique!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I saw LOADS of LV's on Saturday in London.  I can't really remember what I saw but I know there were lots of Monogram Neverfulls!

I saw a nasty fake Monogram Alma today though.


----------



## BagLadie

I was shopping Monday and saw an alma.  I saw a mono speedy yesterday - I forget where I was.  I swear when I see a LV I have to stop and stare at it.  Is this weird??


----------



## KathyB

Last night at the supermarket, a lady was carrying a Mono Noe' in beautiful patina.

Yesterday morning on the elevator from the parking garage, a young lady was wearing a Damier Azur something .....couldn't get a closer look at the style, but the Damier Azur caught my eye quick!

Last week in the lobby of our building, a lady was wearing a Mono Alma.


----------



## LA LADY

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> While I was at work today... I took some spy pics of some cool LVs.
> 
> Monogramouflage Jasmine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monogram Canvas Papillion 26 or 30:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I know the papillion is hard to see.


 
I need to start taking me some pictures too girl!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

LA LADY said:


> I need to start taking me some pictures too girl!


 
You sure do... it's a BLAST!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I had my camera ready today:

Woman at with a Monogram Canvas Neverfull MM:






Woman at the mall with a Monogram Canvas Alma:


----------



## edsbgrl

howardu09 said:


> And my last and favorite shot, this fly lady in Nieman Marcus last week with her Suhali. I don't know the name of the bag though. :s I just love how she's striding down the red carpet.


 
Hi howardu09, its the Suhali Lockit.


----------



## melopuff

I was at the high school musical opening last night and i saw

1x really fake multi colour speedy on a tween

1x Tivoli PM

1x Mono Pochette


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

The paparazzo is at it again:

Monogram Canvas Accessories Pochette:







Monogram Canvas Cabas Piano or Mezzo:






I don't know the name of this piece ???:


----------



## edanna

I just came back from a birthday party, and saw two BH's sitting next to each other. One belonging to my mom's, the other my cousin's. Same shade of patina too. It was kind of cute. lol.


----------



## roxies_mom

I was in Tuesday Morning yesterday....buying a new Christmas tree skirt and there was a lady with a Mono Neverfull GM......I was of course carrying my Damier Neverfull MM!


----------



## SpoiledMom

Today at Stony Point, I saw a mono neverfull mm and a monty gm carried by a mother/daughter duo and another mono, shoulder bag (I cant describe it)


----------



## SpoiledMom

OnMyMind04 and HowardU take the best candid photos! How do you do it? lol


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Aww thank you... it's really hard to do it.


----------



## gre8dane

No photos, but saw a lot - more than I have in a long time:

Vernis - Rosewood (Pomme)
Several Alma - Epi & Mono 
2 Mono NF GM
Several speedies in Mono, Damier & Azur
Mono Galliera PM
2 Popincourt
Mono Lockit (GM)


----------



## blueiris

Today at the dedication of a commissioned piece of artwork:

monogram Cabas Mezzo
monogram Tivoli GM
a fake-looking mono Alma


----------



## blueiris

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> The paparazzo is at it again:
> 
> I don't know the name of this piece ???:


 
That looks like the Looping PM (with the front flap turned inward).


----------



## madamefifi

On holiday recently I saw lots of LV luggage and bags....unfortunately, in Belize, I also saw several shops selling lots of FAKES and lots of women buying them.


----------



## KathyB

I saw a very well-patina-ed (sp?) Cabas Piano today.


----------



## LVCRAZED

Saw a BH at Costco earlier today..


----------



## taniherd

At Super Target today......I saw a lady carrying a Monogram Speedy 30 with a pretty scarf or it may have been a bandeau attached to her purse...I was walking out of store as she was walking in...we passed each other.  I was carrying my Damier Speedy 30...I said to her "I like your purse"...then she said "I like yours too"...it was kinda funny because I RARELY see anyone EVER carrying any LV where I live....it's always COACH COACH and more COACH.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I am back! 

Monogram Canvas Tivoli PM(sorry for the shots being so blurry):


----------



## rainrowan

With the holiday season here, I have seen quite a number of LVs. At the mall today, a woman with a Speedy Mono 30. Right outside Walmart, a Tivoli in a shopping cart and elsewhere a Neverfull MM but I could not be sure these latter two were authentic.


----------



## roxies_mom

At a craft show on Saturday, I saw a mono neverfull pm..........


----------



## gre8dane

Went to the ballet, carried my Pomme Roxy and saw:

A few Mono Speedies
Vernis Amarante Rosewood (very stuffed, couldn't close)
Vernis Amarante Bedford
Mono Neverfull GM


----------



## howardu09

beautiful palermo gm with honey patina
vintage speedy 25
neverfull gm mono
damier speedy 30
some vernis bag in amarante- tdf
and 3  hermes birkins-one was a brown crocodile birkin 

I saw these at work and we cannot use cell phones so no photos  But I snuck a shot of the hermes. I just had to


----------



## jchiara

This weekend it was LV overload at the mall...I saw a Palermo, Mono NF MM, Saleya GM, and today it was a Damier Ebene 25.


----------



## MarmaladeXx

Yay! it's my first post on here. So today I saw a woman with a Watercolor Speedy 30  it was beautiful. Then, I saw some woman with a NF in azur :blink:...knock off?


----------



## hellsangel227

yes knockoff.. unless it was a SO (which I think not)


----------



## Bag-terfly

I did some Xmas shopping yesterday and saw 6 NFs (5 MM and 1 PM). They were all mono, too & the sides weren't cinched in on all of them.  Good thing I wasn't carrying mine, but had Monty PM w/me. She got some stares. Also, I spotted a Vernis, Popincourt, BH, and a few Speedy 25 & 30. Wow, lots of LVs!!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

There are hardly any LV's here where I am 
But I did see a large damier agenda and a speedy mono 30 and that's it!


----------



## shopsinparis

I saw a tisse rayur today at the salon.  Very unusual.


----------



## taniherd

*I saw a Monogram Neverfull GM today at Fuddruckers restaurant.  She had it uncinched.  It was HUGE...but cute.
I was carrying my Damier NF MM.*


----------



## SweetPurple

Dinner at PF Chang's last night ~ I saw a guy with an LV scarf wrapped beautifully around his neck, a lady at the bar with her Mahina L in Noir, a lady with Pomme Summit Drive, one with Epi Soufflot in red and 2 ladies with Amarante Sunset each ... I was LV'd out lol!
I felt out of place with my Chanel Small Flap  hee! hee!


----------



## buttons

On Thursday evening I was at Cost Plus (had my damier eva) and saw a woman with a beautiful mono speedy - I think it was a 35, because it looked bigger than a 30, but it was hard to tell without stalking, lol.  It had a great patina and looked very classic with her black coat.


----------



## macska

I saw a woman carryng a black epi porte-document this week. It was very discrete - unless you knew it was an LV, you never would have known - so I guess I was probably the only one besides its owner to appreciate it - lol


----------



## taniherd

taniherd said:


> *I saw a Monogram Neverfull GM today at Fuddruckers restaurant.  She had it uncinched.  It was HUGE...but cute.
> I was carrying my Damier NF MM.*




*Forgot this one....saw a girl at SuperTarget this morning....she had a Speedy Azur...she was carrying it on her..... SHOULDER....
FAKE FAKE FAKE!!!* ush:


----------



## Speedster

Monogram speedy cherries at the bus stop - never seen one before - it looked real enough.


----------



## edanna

Friday and Yesterday:

Azur Galliera PM / Ebene French Purse
Popincourt Haut
Mono Speedy

There were a few other LV's I've seen, but I can't remember their names.


----------



## roxies_mom

Yesterday in TJ Maxx I saw a Damier Speedy 25 and today at Target I saw the most henious fake....a monogram speedy that was styled like a MC Speedy!


----------



## SpoiledMom

Yesterday at the Comissary, I saw a Manhattan PM. My friend carried her Ebene Speedy 30, and another girl had on a Sprouse leopard scarf.

Later on at Stony Point, I saw a Mono Galliera PM and a Mono Neverfull GM


----------



## kenzo89

This weekend I saw a Mono (well used) Noe, Damier Speedy 35 and a fake LV Alma and Speedy!


----------



## gre8dane

Saw a:

Mono Speedy with dark dark dark vachetta!
Galliera PM Azur
Orange Perfo Speedy
Beige Houston with dark dark dark vachetta and scuffs all over the vernis.  Very used!


----------



## sajda

BH and 2 Neverfull GM's in Nordstrom, and too many fake Speedies to count


----------



## Alexis168

I saw one Neverfull GM and 2 Neverfull PMs in the mall today, all within 10 mins.  I think there are too many out there.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I saw at the mall yesterday alot of Neverfulls and Speedys in the Damier......


----------



## barkleybow

I saw a Mono Milla out shopping at a wine store.  Very cute!!


----------



## emojosh

taniherd said:


> *Forgot this one....saw a girl at SuperTarget this morning....she had a Speedy Azur...she was carrying it on her..... SHOULDER....
> FAKE FAKE FAKE!!!* ush:



I LOVE fuddruckers! Which one where you at?


----------



## alessia70

what a fun thread! especially with the camera phone pics! 

i saw a girl with a neverfull mm at the IKEA store! it was so gorgeous on her and 2 older women with fakes, also at the IKEA store. The models don't even exist..


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I am back with some more pics from shopping today:

A lady a with Looping bag:







A lady in COACH with a Batignolles Horizontal:


----------



## ohNina

In the past 3 days I have seen 2 different women with the same material bags, but in 2 different styles.  BUT,  I have never seen the material before.  I don't know if their fake, or I'm just not familiar with it.  I'll try to describe:  They looked like coated canvas material, black with tan "LV", black leather handles.  Does this sound familiar to you girls?


----------



## taniherd

Today I saw 2 different ladies with fake LV's today...a Damier bucket looking purse with vachetta straps and vachetta bottom.  Ewww!  
Monogram Speedy with brass feet and plastic straps...double Ewwww!  

Maybe this thread isn't for FAKE LV's sightings???   
But anyways...they were atrocious!


----------



## skyrider007

Saw a croc alma at Mandarin Oriental London today.


----------



## iniskillin

Damier papillon at the grocery store today.


----------



## Mia Bella

This past week I have literally seen 6 or 7 BHs. I also saw a Damier ebene Saleya MM yesterday at Whole Foods.


----------



## Kansashalo

When I was at TJMaxx, the lady in front of me was carrying a NF PM.

I did run into someone at work carrying a mono Alma, but she proudly exclaimed that it was fake.


----------



## howardu09

One of my coworkers had her mini lin speedy today
Saw a beautiful black Mahina XL tonight but it was too dark to get a clear shot. That bag is so amazing IRL. I could not believe it.


----------



## i luv vuitton

Saw a black Suhali Lockit at the mall today...the lady took out her mono french purse to pay...it's the first time I've ever spotted a suhali lockit out and about!


----------



## Bag-terfly

I saw a mono Petit ucket today while picking up a few more xmas things.  Not to sound snobby or anything, but it's rare to see any high end designer bags in this town (my 2nd home) since I've been here for almost two years.


----------



## divabeadz

Bag-terfly said:


> I saw a mono Petit ucket today while picking up a few more xmas things. Not to sound snobby or anything, but it's rare to see any high end designer bags in this town (my 2nd home) since I've been here for almost two years.


 

Same here. In my town women think a high end bag is Coach outlet or Coach knock off from the fair!!  But a couple of years ago, DH came home from the post office and told me when he was there the lady in front of him in line was carrying a LV!  I've since met her (it's a VERY SMALL town -- approx 1500 ppl) and we are pretty sure we're the only 2 in town with LV.  So no LV sightings for me lately other than my own...lol.


----------



## gre8dane

Went to NYC.....need I say more....

but I did NOT see any - 
Vernis
Mahinas
Denim
LEs


----------



## mikatee

On my way to LV, I saw a MC White Speedy, a Tivoli GM, a WC Speedy and a Galliera PM.


----------



## roxies_mom

at the nail salon today i saw a petit bucket, and ph..........and a very nasty fake elipse!


----------



## wigglytuff

I was on acela express first class on monday and an elderly lady had an older keepall 55 and a pegase 60!!   very nice for amtrak first class because your things are always near you


----------



## italianlolita

I saw a Mono Speedy in the lady in front of me in line and Damier Azur Speedy on some girl walking in the mall.  The Mono Speedy looked real although I couldn't get a good look at it, but the Azur was a just a glance.


----------



## tallymia

gre8dane said:


> Went to NYC.....need I say more....
> 
> but I did NOT see any -
> Vernis
> Mahinas
> Denim
> LEs


 
same here, I spent last few weeks in NYC and saw LV everywhere I turned!! but... no vernis or any others you mentioned, just every kind of MOno imaginable and few Damier


----------



## ang3lina33

I work at LAX airport and see every other person with an LV...most of 'em fake 

But yesterday morning I saw Laila Ali with her gorgeous new baby and her husband with his kids and she was carrying a mono pegase 60, a damier azur speedy 40, black mahina xl. Her husband had a mono keepall 50!

I usually take pics but they were already being bombarded by the Pappz and didn't want to bother them  anymore than they were...


----------



## thatgurl

I normally don't see anything in my semi-rural area, unless it is fake.  

However, today we took a little field trip to Raleigh & I saw a Beverly GM, Neverfull GM, Montorgueil PM, & a Tivoli PM.


----------



## Phédre

At the Horse Jumping in Mechelen I saw a black Mirage Griet, a black Le Fab, Mancrazy, damier Ravelo, Mono Speedy, black epi alma and damier Musette.


----------



## gre8dane

^^^ Wow!  You saw a Mirage Griet & Mancrazy!!!!  I've NEVER seen those out & about!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Starbucks, three in line, 1 mono cles, 1 mono zippy wallet, 1 monty pm and a  vernis key/change holder in Rose Pop


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Yesterday, at Starbucks again (I have a thing for starbucks!), a Speedy Cube with a Tapage Phone Accessory charm hanging so lovely from her bag.


----------



## lovely_bag

edsbgrl said:


> Hi howardu09, its the Suhali Lockit.


posting #865: is it a PM or GM?

thank you!!


----------



## John 5

I saw a Sac Shopping yesterday at my friend's mom's funeral service. Such nice patina!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I need to upload and take some more pics...  LV sighting is fun... I am just waiting for the day that someone thinks I am taking a picture of them.


----------



## koshiru

I was at the airport Q-ing up for my VAT refunds and in front of me stood this Japanese lady carrying a newly bought Sac Chien (the custom inspector need to inspect the goods you bought for the VAT refunds). I could smell the whiff of leather and the plastic was still on its handles! Great bag & a lucky doggy!


----------



## koshiru

Oh and on the way to the check-in, I saw 2 keepalls 45 and 1 Sirius 45!


----------



## ProfessorLV

John 5 said:


> I saw a Sac Shopping yesterday at my friend's mom's funeral service. Such nice patina!


 
John 5, I'm so sorry about the passing of you friend's mother.


----------



## diorgrl

Girls beside me at a nba basketball game... speedy azur 30 and mono speedy 30 - I took a spy pic but have to upload from my camera still!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Here we go... I feel like I'm at home again:

A lady with a Batignolles Horizontal (On the right):







Sorry for the photo being blurry. It's hard to capture someone's bag when they are walking LMFAO!


----------



## howardu09

^ good snapshot!

Tonight at work I was talking to a lady who came up to pay and she had a beautiful woven leather wallet and I complimented her on it. I asked if it was by BV and she said yes. Then we had a brief convo about the crazy sales for 2008..LOL.. It wasn't until she walked away that I noticed she was carrying a mahina XS. Those bags are so discrete, even with the LV logos all over, they are hard to spot unless close up.. It was so beautiful.


----------



## speyta

I'd totally forgotten about this, hence not posting it sooner, but about a week and a half ago I saw the ever elusive headphone bag at the Saks LV in NYC! I was like . I quickly pointed it out to my mom which prompted her to say "ew, what was Marc Jacobs thinking?". Of course, the lady wasn't anywhere near earshot. While not my taste exactly, I definitely have respect for the bag! It was pretty cool to see it live and in action.


----------



## Mia Bella

Wow I'm pretty sure I saw TWO fake things today: 

1. A girl was carrying a wallet that looked like a Mono Cles but it was the size of a Sarah/Pochette wallet. So it was pretty much an oversized Cles with a long zipper closure. 

2. Later in the day I saw a girl sitting down with a Silver Miroir Speedy all crumbled on her lap. The handles looked really long and the body of it was extra crushed looking like it had NO structure. 

Ugh. When I see fakes I get so disgusted. Blech.


----------



## deem0nessa

Yesterday I saw this older woman come out of petco leading her small short haired pooch so first I was like awww so nice to see this then I noticed her MC white Trouville!  Oddly I was browsing thru the clubhouse and came across the trouville club as i own one in the mono and was admiring the MC ones so I was floored when this woman walked past me!  I wish I noticed the purse before she was past me or I definitely would have complimented her on it.....


----------



## missconceptions

Roses Speedy spotted in Little Tokyo (Downtown LA).


----------



## ChiChi143

Not sure if this has been mentioned before...The Bal section has a thread like this, but the description of the sighting is a bit different.  It looks like this:

*When*: date & time
*Where*: location
*Who*: description of person sighted
*What*: what they were carrying/wearing
*Me*: what you were wearing/carrying

Maybe we can spot each other....just a thought


----------



## Mia Bella

Blah. The more fakes I see the madder I get. The other day, standing in front of me in line, was a woman with a FAKE Cabas Piano that had "vachetta" trim at the top of the bag where the canvas ends, just like the NF. And the "vachetta" looked so plasticky and crinkled. I couldn't stop staring at it and pointing out the flaws in my mind.  I was standing there holding my Sarah, getting ready to pay, and I could see her eyes gazing over at it.  Shameless!


----------



## s2ing_u

I see a lot of LVs in Sydney~~
I was at Townhall on the 27th of Jan, saw 5 neverfulls!!!! All authentic!! Very very happy 
Today, I saw 2 mono speedies, both heavily used with DARK DARK handles and 1 had horrible watermarks, but it was obviously very very well loved with very dark patinna, but not cared for...
I carried my Azur speedy, which I am desperately trying to keep clean =)


----------



## howardu09

*When*: Feb 1-2, 2009
*Where*: All over NYC
*Who*: everyone
*What*: fabulous LVs
*Me*: gucci messenger

I saw tons of LV and everything else in NYC over the weekend.


----------



## Alexis168

I saw someone with a Trevi GM while I was heading down to lunch today.


----------



## SpoiledMom

howardu09 said:


> *When*: Feb 1-2, 2009
> *Where*: All over NYC
> *Who*: everyone
> *What*: fabulous LVs
> *Me*: gucci messenger
> 
> I saw tons of LV and everything else in NYC over the weekend.


 
HowardU09!! your pix are HOT!! Next time you go, I'll meet you at Union Station so I can ride out with you!!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Wow... my man Mitch has been getting busy with his LV-Razzi quick cam! Haha... I love your style too! 

Here are 2 pics I took over the past few days...






A girl with the fakest Neverfull I've ever seen haha... I am sorry I wasn't able to capture the "beauty" of this bag... the straps were atleast 2 inches thicker... it was a DISGRACE! 






Here's a woman with a Complice Trunks & Bags Clés. I told her how cute it was... and she said "mmph," and turned around... what a *itch... oh well, I wasn't snapping the pic because of her, but because of her LV!


----------



## desert princess

Last week when I was buying my hubby his 1st piece of LV. I saw a woman with an MC Alma walking through the mall with her husband and child. She had her LV unzipped so I walked over to her and said "excuse me, your bag is unzipped, wouldn't want anything to fall out". She gave me a nasty look like I was gonna steal from her or something and just walked away. Not even a thank you. But her LV was very nice.


----------



## HuntJumpSC

Yay!  I finally get to post on this thread!  Saw a beautiful mono Speedy 35 come into my office this morning.  A lady about my age had an appointment with county public info.  Her speedy had the most lovely honey patina.  I complimented her on it and asked her if it was a 30 or 35.  She wasn't sure, and said she'd had it for several years.  She was gracious enough to let me put my 30 next to hers for comparison.  A lovely bag and a very nice lady!


----------



## taniherd

*OMG I could not believe it!!!  I saw a girl with a NF Damier GM today at the mall.  Like I've said in my previous post before...I rarely see anyone in my neck of the woods carrying an authentic LV.  
It's pretty much Coach.  
So anyways...I couldn't help myself I had to say something to her.  So I approached her like Hi excuse me...but I can't believe you have a NF..and she looks at mine and she says OMG I can't believe you have one too!  So we start talking a little about purses and I told her she should join tPF...but anyways she was really nice and best of all she was carrying an AUTHENTIC LV!!!*


----------



## jennadeah

I rarely see LV's around here, real or fake. To my shock and horror, I saw two fake neverfulls today! I saw a mono canvas neverfull, and the shape was just wrong and the straps were way too thick. Then I saw a damier GRAPHITE neverfull... I guess the fakers think that the neverfull is an easy bag to copy, yet they still can't get it right... (thank goodness!)


----------



## cindy05

I love all your candid shots. I will start using my camera to take pics of random people with LVs too. I can never get my phone out fast enough. 



OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I had my camera ready today:
> 
> Woman at with a Monogram Canvas Neverfull MM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman at the mall with a Monogram Canvas Alma:


----------



## va_couturegirl

I am trying to find LVs...but it's very difficult in my area. I'm going to look when I'm at the mall.  

When I thought a lady was carrying a smaller PM type of bag (I'm still working on the different types) I stared for a bit and she shot me a nasty look and I felt like I was doing something wrong

It's not my fault that the bag was on the move and I am half blind!  I love to see what's out there and what's horribly fake!

My fave stories are the ones about the people who are angry because they got complimented on their bags!

What's up with that??? 

I believe (and this is a personal dogma) that you should compliment often when it's deserved.  Everyone needs a lift, right?  You never know when a kind word will turn someone's day around.  It really irritates me that someone being truly nice (like the member who told the woman that her LV was unzipped) would be rebuffed like that.

The world needs more tPf members!

Compliment often....Keep the Bag Love Alive, Members!


----------



## Spo0oky

Yesterday I went to the movies and there was a couple there in which she had a *mono pochette* and he had a *damier ebene wallet* (don't know which model tough...).


----------



## Kitsunegrl

This week I have seen a mono Neverfull GM at Academy Sports.  It looked like it was beat all to He&* and back.  

At Target I saw a Popincourt Haute.  It was so cute.


----------



## howardu09

SpoiledMom said:


> HowardU09!! your pix are HOT!! Next time you go, I'll meet you at Union Station so I can ride out with you!!



Thanks ! I wish i could go back every weekend but its too expensive..


----------



## penelope tree

Spo0oky said:


> Yesterday I went to the movies and there was a couple there in which she had a *mono pochette* and he had a *damier ebene wallet* (don't know which model tough...).


 
hehehe i like to think that you were innocently looking at their LV items, and they were probably warning each other about the man eying up their wallets!
i totally did that the other day, it wasnt even lv at all. there is no lv where i live!


----------



## haruvuitton

I'm working in Seoul, South Korea where everyone has a LV bag! It's exciting to see so many all the time! By far the most popular bag here is the Mono Speedy 30 as well as the Mono Neverfull. Fake LV is an art form here and it's hard to tell. I have the Bloomsbury GM and I have yet to see it in either GM or PM. 

I saw an older woman on the bus with a slightly beat up looking old school Graffiti Speedy. I tried to take a picture but it was too dark.


----------



## howardu09

More random LV shots. And I finally got caught at Bloomingdales.. I saw this lady with a big gucci gg crystal tote and a speedy in the other hand looking at the fragrances and I went over and looked too. I snapped a photo and she looked up and saw me. I pretended to be trying to put my phone in the case and I think she bought it...

There was a guy sitting on the sofa at Neiman Marcus with a beautiful LV scarf and I had to get a photo of it. Two women at work with the galleria gm and tivoli gm ( I think they may be fake) and other random shots while out shopping for spring scarves...(Still no luck)


----------



## keishapie1973

Howard, I LVOE when you post pics..................  I rarely see LV where I live.


----------



## amymaria

just got back from the mall. i think i saw at least 30 lv bags. mostly monogram but some were damier. srsly, i think it's SO common that it's becoming quite annoying.


----------



## aimeng

I saw a rose pochette which is mine today...and I just got a questin....How could you tell the truth of LV a mile away? well, for my self, I have to take a close look at the zipper


----------



## taniherd

*Ok this evening...I saw 2 ladies carrying LV's at Outback Steakhouse.  
Mono Speedy 25 & Mono Boulogne.  
Not sure if they were authentic or not...lets hope *


----------



## lvuittonaddict

is that the couch outside neimans in tysons galleria? damn, i miss tysons soooo much.




howardu09 said:


> More random LV shots. And I finally got caught at Bloomingdales.. I saw this lady with a big gucci gg crystal tote and a speedy in the other hand looking at the fragrances and I went over and looked too. I snapped a photo and she looked up and saw me. I pretended to be trying to put my phone in the case and I think she bought it...
> 
> There was a guy sitting on the sofa at Neiman Marcus with a beautiful LV scarf and I had to get a photo of it. Two women at work with the galleria gm and tivoli gm ( I think they may be fake) and other random shots while out shopping for spring scarves...(Still no luck)


----------



## gre8dane

va_couturegirl said:


> I am trying to find LVs...*but it's very difficult in my area.* I'm going to look when I'm at the mall.


 
Huh?  Difficult to spot LV in Northern VA?  There is PLENTY of LV in the DMV, no less Northern VA!  (a million Speedies!)  There are a lot of fakes in the area also, so you can get a lot of practice trying to spot the fakes.   *howardu09* spots quite a bit at Tyson's Corner, but you will find LV at Target, Wegmans, Giant, Safeway, BJs, Walmart......


----------



## gre8dane

howardu09 said:


> More random LV shots. *And I finally got caught* at Bloomingdales..


 
As always, I love your LV sightings shots!!!  And as I said before, just tell me you're TPF or if I recognize you, I'll stop and pose for an "LV sighting" shoot!!    Keep 'em coming.


----------



## HuntJumpSC

This weekend at the mall I saw an older woman carrying a well-loved mono Speedy 30.  
As for fakes~ I also saw a group of teenagers carrying a fake mono Speedy 25, and a fake white multicolor Speedy.  And the was a lady in line in front of me at Gymboree who spent $300 on baby clothes, but was carrying a beat up fake Ellipse (so beat up the strap was sewn on with yellow thread!)   She eyeballed my Speedy as she was walking out...


----------



## howardu09

lvuittonaddict said:


> is that the couch outside neimans in tysons galleria? damn, i miss tysons soooo much.


 I love tysons. I am planning to go in a few weeks to "look around". 




tauketula said:


> Howard, I LVOE when you post pics..................  I rarely see LV where I live.


 Thanks. I will keep taking snapshots whenever the coast is clear.

gr8dane-  I hope to find you out shopping one day. We will have a photo shoot.


----------



## howardu09

Pentagon city mall last friday- neverfull gm


----------



## M3RC3D3S

I think i c mono speedy the moast!!


----------



## Pumpulikukka

when i was shopping few days ago i saw a woman with black MC fringe bucket. i haven't seen that one before, it was really stunning 

edit/ Oh and forgot to mention, other day i saw the most hideous fake dentelle speedy. it was so gross, all plastic-looking and seemed like the lace was glued onto it or something  i lvoe the authentic dentelle but that was just really tacky


----------



## KathyB

Saw a nicely patina-d Mono PM NF at Walgreen's.

Saw a heinous fake black MC Elipse at the supermarket where I shop.


----------



## Stelladog

*When*: Thursday, Feb. 26 about 4pm
*Where*: Miracle Mile Shops @ Planet Hollywood (Las Vegas)
*Who*: ? you! long hair, brunette I think (I was too busy staring at her bag!)
*What*: gorgeous Mono Galliera GM
*Me*: waiting for a friend by the self park entrance, with my Palermo GM


----------



## Krab

I saw a speedy 30 today, it was sparkling new I think.
I usually only see tacky fakes when I go to school by metro.. They are always so obviously fake! I woulnt want to wear real ones there either, though. Too much robbery going on.


----------



## s2ing_u

Saw a Rose NF MM when I was falling asleep on the bus. It woke me up coz it was SO BRIGHT, and she carried it well (she was walking on the street). Around 4.30pm on George Street Sydney, opposite Town Hall thingy Cathedral

Met a fellow Mono NF MM at the female bathroom, kind of smiled at each other. Hers was new with pale pale vanchetta. Approximately 5.10pm at Myer's Food Court Bathroom. 

Saw a lady with a pochette when I was at Pitt St at Sydney. Around 4.35pm. 

So happy to see some real ones, usually in that area of the City, majority of LVs are real. I hate seeing fakes, especially people who carry SCREAMING FAKE LVs, and look down on you. It is like "Pfft, I am so much better than you" look, ie, eyes looking side ways at you, and then eyeing their fake bag and they give it a kind of rub. So mean.... just because I work as a Sales? And when I asked if I could help her, she gave me the worst look ever as if I wasn't suppose to say anything, well I can't help it if you are picking up things and just leaving them at the wrong places and when I put them back she gives an awful glare. And made a huge mess as she walked around. Opening things here and there and leavings everything before going onto the next.

Even my boss was wondering why that woman was giving me such a hard time, he was like "well she IS carrying a LV so she thinks she is better than you" which I responded "If it was the real deal, then fine, but it was a screaming fake" *sad face* boss then asked me how you tell the differences and about bags and etc and all was forgotten......


----------



## baglady88

A few months ago, i saw a lady with the black epi speedy. 
Where i work, a lot of customers come with fake bags (especially the mono). Last time i saw it was on Sunday, 2 days ago. It was a fake montegueril pm. 
I saw a girl with the Damier Canvas speedy. Those are becoming really popular in my area now a days. I also saw a woman with a monogram speedy with a nice patina, around valentines day. I see the mono bag too much. I dont even know if i want it still..i'll see.


----------



## IFFAH

Yesterday

_@ Paragon, SG_

Speedy cube 
Whisper pm _(owner in yellow printed top w/jeans, red CLs)_
Epi ivory petit noe

Today

_@ Fullerton, SG_

Suhali verone le radieux _(owner in black dress w/heels)_


----------



## PJMac

I was greeting at work (abercrombie) when, I saw a orange graffiti speedy, the girl walked in but i couldn't follow her and check it out because i had to stay in the front room. Later when i was ringing up a lady's purchase i noticed and commented on her very loved MC Black alma! She was shocked that i loved LV and proceeded to show me a assortment of LV assessories that she had in the purse. 

But later i saw a totally fake white mc speedy ew!


----------



## xrayyou

I saw a lady at the hospital i work in carrying a bv today.


----------



## Lynnia

Saw a woman carrying a beautiful mini lin speedy 30 on Beverly Blvd. near Doheny in LA today.  She got my head thinking about mini lin!  So mellow but great looking!


----------



## gre8dane

Past few days I've spotted:

Grafitti Speedy, Pink (first time I've seen something other than usual Mono/Damier Speedy)
Damier Neverfull MM
Papillon
Azur Galliera PM


----------



## Alexis168

March 18, 2009, spotted a Mono NF PM during lunch hour.


----------



## L.Bevahousen

*Fake speedy on woman no1. ludlowon woman no2.*


----------



## xoxogg

Friday 13, the second real NF I see in this a young girl at the supermarket
Today a fake speedy on Zara


----------



## Louiebabeee

I saw another girl at my school with a real Lv speedy she was sitting by me in the library I was so exited lol, I never see anything LV where I live. ...but yesterday I went tanning and saw two girls with really fake azure speedys , and a fake mono something(i dont think LV made anything like it) today in my dance class..anddd a fake mono palermo in math today.....Iv never even seen people with fake LV around here before but now I think they are becoming ugh, "popular" like the many other fake bags here..damn those purse partys lol ...It makes me even more happy to carry my real LV though.


----------



## KPKITTY

Today I saw graffiti sneaker boot, mono neverfull mm, damier papillon 26 at the mall


----------



## howardu09

A few more action shots in NYC last week...I saw tons more but my hands were full (of shopping bags..)






I was standing behind the lady with the Mahina for 3 minutes before I noticed that her bag was LV. Its so discreet, even with the logos.


----------



## howardu09

The last few.


----------



## taniherd

*HowardU09: *
*I really look forward to your LV sighting pics!*


----------



## gre8dane

howardu09....at it again!  I've NEVER seen a Mahina except in the mirror!

I saw:
Damier Speedy 
Mono Speedy
Damier NF


----------



## kenzo89

LOL Mitchell! How do you manage these sneaky shots? I'd so get caught and they'd be like "What the heck are you doing?!"


----------



## WillstarveforLV

March 22nd:
Damier Neverfull GM
Monogram Tivoli GM
Damier Belem MM

and one naaaaaaaaassssttttyyyy fake mono speedy 

all at the casino in Niagara Falls, Ontario


----------



## Pierito510

howardu09 Great photos!


----------



## kenzo89

Saw a Popincourt Haut earlier near my home.


----------



## keishapie1973

Mitchell, I always look forward to your spy sightings.............

Saw 2 authentic Damier Speedies at Wal-mart.
Saw a fake Damier Speedy at Wal-mart.


----------



## taniherd

tauketula said:


> Mitchell, I always look forward to your spy sightings.............
> 
> Saw 2 authentic Damier Speedies at Wal-mart.
> Saw a fake Damier Speedy at Wal-mart.


 

*I'm curious...what did the fake Damier Speedy look like?  I have never seen one..*


----------



## heychar

Mitchell you always get some good ones! :ninja:


----------



## gre8dane

*howardu09 *...... where were you??? I was at Tysons II recently & was carrying the Mon Mono Speedy & wearing my Pomme Vernis Sneakers...I was ready to pose for you! 

I saw:
Mono Galliera PM
A few NF - Mono & Damier
Epi Speedy
A few Monterguil PM


----------



## MissLianne

taniherd said:


> *I'm curious...what did the fake Damier Speedy look like? I have never seen one..*


 

oh my I saw a fake damier speedy at the mall the other day (A first for me). The girl was eyeing my bag.... the SHAPE was sooo off! It was like not as TALL as a Speedy 25 or 30 but like LONGER...  My friend commented how it looked like a deformed log cake (you know the ones you eat on Christmas eve? HAHA)

.....it was BAD... leave it at that!


----------



## baglady88

I saw a real damier speedy 30. i saw a mono galleria pm on sunday and also a mono neverfull pm. Last thursday i saw a girl with a mono speedy 30 with a very nice patina on the handles. 2 weeks prior to that i saw a damier ebony speedy 25 i think. I saw these all at my job (customers). In my area, the most common designs are of course the  mono, which makes me not interested in it anymore...  I like to be different, sorry.


----------



## Twingles

howardu09 said:


> The last few.
> 
> Howard..........your sightings are the BEST.  Love the Tivoli GM on that woman....now I think that should be my 2nd LV!


----------



## keishapie1973

taniherd said:


> *I'm curious...what did the fake Damier Speedy look like? I have never seen one..*


 
It was hideous.  The stitching was an off color.  Not brown but lighter, contrasting.  The canvas looked a little odd.  It just looked cheap.

I've also seen a fake Trevi at Walmart before.


----------



## amymaria

This wasn't recent - few weeks ago.
Toronto Chinatown - I saw a girl with a Mon Mono. We were in a Vietnamese restaurant. It was the first time I had seen a Mon Mono IRL....I was carrying my Perfo Speedy. Wish I had said "love your purse!!" but kind of weird b/c we were sitting down eating lol.


----------



## SeonaLuxury

EVERY time i go to this particular supermarket I see someone with an LV!!!  Its very strange! Last time it was an older woman with Hampstead MM Damier....I also saw the Galliera GM and PM and Ribera! Its like Louis watch place! I love it, our fridge is never empty!! heehee!


----------



## cruznit1436

Sunday...i saw a new Galliera GM at church..she was beautiful...and sat i was in Jax and my friend had a mini lin speedy..it was cute!


----------



## BrooklynBAP

Howardu...your action shots are the best.  Today, I spotted a damier speedy 35 so far.


----------



## howardu09

Thanks for the nice comments! I see so many but now that I have a blackberry, I can't silence the camera to take candid shots :s


----------



## howardu09

gre8dane said:


> *howardu09 *...... where were you??? I was at Tysons II recently & was carrying the Mon Mono Speedy & wearing my Pomme Vernis Sneakers...I was ready to pose for you!
> 
> I saw:
> Mono Galliera PM
> A few NF - Mono & Damier
> Epi Speedy
> A few Monterguil PM




 I'll bet you looked great!!! We shall meet at the mall for sure. As mush as we both shop, its destined to happen soon. I can't wait for summer.


----------



## howardu09

Spotted a BV on the national mall Thursday









and LV briefcase in Dupont Circle






Thats all folks..


----------



## toni0

Tivoli PM and Piano today.


----------



## petitemn

Today at Century City Westfield:

- Cabas Mezzo
- Tivoli PM
- Monogram Noe
- Grey Mahina L
- [2] Monogram Neverfull MM
- Monogram Speedy 30 
- Monogram Galliera PM


----------



## Dancedancedance

I spotted:

on Saturday:
BH with lovely patina
Mono Galleria PM also with nice patina

and today: 
*Epi Alma* in the discontinued * Grenade*  - it looked so lovely and the lady carrying it dressed even completely in different shades of lilac and fuchsia to match, I thought that this was very cool  - didn't have a cam or my cell with me, sorry


----------



## M_Butterfly

Well Yesterday I went to Delray Beach and saw a Piano, Speedy 25, a Sophia.. happy to see authentic LV as for the people some of them were fakes.  LOL


----------



## laurayuki

I posted this in the hermes forum but some ppl might be interested here as well  major LV sighting



laurayuki said:


> So i did some major Hermes stalking yesterday coming out of EWR.... and here are the pictures.. sorry they are taken with my bb and the lighting wasn't great but let me tell ya.. it was worth the stalking HAHAHA
> Tons of LV monogram luggage, one 35 or 40 either prune or plumb color PHW birkin, she's carring a Chanel Sequence jumbo flap bag.
> 
> both pretty daughers are carrying LV verni pegase suitcase


----------



## HuntJumpSC

Wow!!! Major eye candy! 

Spotted yesterday in Wal-Mart (had to get baby supplies~ I hate that place!) a 35 or 40-something lady with monogram Neverfull.  Was with hubby, so I didn't get to stalk and see what size or it was even real, but from a distance it had the "look".  

Also got the hairy eyeball from a group of young girls with several fake mono & multi bags~ ugly, plasticky stuff!  I was carrying my damier NF w/black m/c bandeau tied in a bow.


----------



## sweethi2t

Last week, there were LVs galore at the Whole Foods in Paramus, NJ.  Speedies, Gallerias, and Neverfulls.


----------



## pitterpatter

i saw some loser selling wannabe Damier on the side of the road yesterday


----------



## KathyB

HuntJumpSC said:


> Wow!!! Major eye candy!
> 
> Spotted yesterday in Wal-Mart (had to get baby supplies~ I hate that place!) a 35 or 40-something lady with monogram Neverfull. Was with hubby, so I didn't get to stalk and see what size or it was even real, but from a distance it had the "look".
> 
> Also got the *hairy eyeball* from a group of young girls with several fake mono & multi bags~ ugly, plasticky stuff! I was carrying my damier NF w/black m/c bandeau tied in a bow.


 Teehee....hairy eyeball! 

I've seen that eyeball!!! 

HuntJumpSC, you should PM me about horses!  I'm a H/J person!


----------



## charleston-mom

I saw a lady in Durham last week with a gorgeous Boetie PM.  Talked to her too!  Hey - if you're on here, your bag was gorgeous!


----------



## Deleted member 20806

I've had these pics, but the first one is at my ice rink. Second at Sea World in San Diego. The Dolphin liked the Denim bag too!


----------



## Dancedancedance

I saw an LV Mono belt today on a really good-looking guy (LOL) combined with dark denim jeans. He also has a really nice Damier Beaubourg I saw him carrying last week. He's a fellow student so I tend to see him on campus...I wonder what other goodies he has 

Also saw a Mono NF MM with nice patina in the catine.


----------



## yguerra

I saw a Mono NF in the parking garage elevator today... I was carrying my Damier Saleya so we made small talk as we realized we are LV Buddies


----------



## oonik

spotted a lady carrying a NF GM on her shoulder and a Tivoli PM in her other hand. makes me wonder if there's such a thing as LV overload !


----------



## Fuzynvl2101

Saw a Mono Galleria PM at the nail salon today!


----------



## barkleybow

Last week on a plane from PHX to CLT I watched these beauties go by:  mono speedy 25, batignolles, black MC speedy, and a sac phlat.  I was carrying my damier NF MM.


----------



## PurseKindaGal

Saw a Mono Galliera PM in Chipotle today eating lunch!!


----------



## Dancedancedance

Germany starts to buzz with LV - at least on WE's - hardly ever seen so much LV 

- Two 25 Mono Speedies, one 30 Damier, Mono Acc Pochette with extender

- One very old Noe, the canvas had already cracks but funnily the hardware where you put the string through had been either replaced or polished because it was sparkling 

- Another Noe carried with a Sac Plat

Both Noes seen at the same dm drugstore ^^


----------



## damieric94

At Topanga mall i saw:
-lots of BHs
-damier speedy
-damier neverfull gm
-noir Mahina xxl


----------



## Alexis168

Went shopping for kids' clothes and saw someone carrying a Mono Looping.


----------



## lcs

I saw one on tv...does that count?

I was eating lunch and nothing was on...so I ended up watching "Unsolved Mysteries" on Spike.  There was a story about an old lady who lost her money to a "psychic".  In the reenactment, the old lady was carrying a French Co speedy 30.


----------



## howardu09

Tonight at work I saw one lady with pink mini lin speedy and her friend with the LVoe tote. I have never seen the LVoe tote and it was neat. I also saw a lady and her kids with the roses NF. It looked so good on her...If only I could have a camera at work.


----------



## missaudrie

Today I saw a mono neverfull mm, 2 mono speedy 30s, and a beverly gm.
Yesterday I saw a fake speedy with feet


----------



## sxcruz22

i saw this crazy lady my friend knows with a pink graffiti speedy.  Also i saw a lady with a mono sac plat, and a damier speedy.  I know i saw more i just cant remember.  Oh and my mom with her pink slightly lol.


----------



## MissLianne

Speedy Azur 25 while browsing the shoe section @ Last Call Holts (Vaughan Mills Mall)

...which is odd bc I rarely ever see REAL LV there- if any LV at all. It's great though- my bags turn a lot of heads!


----------



## deem0nessa

saw a popincourt haut today while shopping at sports authority!...hubby picked up on it fast too because I have it but hardly use it...


----------



## kenzo89

I was shopping in London and saw SO many LVs! Well I was in the LV store but outside ! I saw a Surya (Absolutely stunning!), Boetie GM, Damier Speedy 30, Pink & Orange Graffiti Speedy 30's, Monogram Speedy 30. I can't remember what else!


----------



## kenzo89

Oh yes and a Mon Monogram Speedy with white/yellow stripe down the middle. Certainly caught my eye!


----------



## roxies_mom

In church this morning I spied a Mono NF GM....it had great patina!  

In Target today, the lady at the checkout in front of me was carrying a FAKE black MC Speedy....it was nasty!

In Marshalls I saw another nasty fake ~~ a mono pochette.......


----------



## SweetPurple

One of my neighbors walking to her car struttin' her "Mancrazy".


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I saw a monogram speedy and a red epi speedy in the library at school earlier.


----------



## luxurygal84

Towson town center, 4/24/2009
2 damier speedy 30s
1 black epi speedy 30
4 mono speedy 30s
1 mono mini lin speedy 30
We are an LV town...will only increase with the new store coming in august!


----------



## glamourous1098

Saw a chic teenager in the Stephen Sprouse leggings.... oh wait, that was me!

I saw a woman with this like ombre plastic bucket thing.  I know there was an authentic collection but the patina looked like plastic and I wanted to DIE.  It was sooooo gross!  And at a restaurant, I saw this snotty-looking college chick with a Mahina L in this gorgeous blue-grey color AND SHE PUT IT ON THE FLOOR.  That was just as appealing as the fake thing.  Where I live, I see a lot of (real) Birkin bags, and loads of fake LV and Chanel.

I saw this girl who was the same age as me at the mall once, who was in head-to-toe Hollister and carrying her FAKE Cherry Blossom Speedy.  Then she looks at me in my Ferragamo loafers and my Damier Azur Speedy 25 and SNEERS AT ME.  Then she goes to her mother, and says, and I quote, "Uh, Mom, could you leave? You're embarrassing me, and frankly, you look lame." My mouth dropped open, and my mom and I were like... whoa.


----------



## too_cute

today i saw a la fabuleux in black.  i was at the mall and saw a lady carrying it. i followed her for like 10m and complimented her bag. i never thought it'd see this bag here. so stunning IRL.


----------



## sxcruz22

glamourous1098 said:


> Saw a chic teenager in the Stephen Sprouse leggings.... oh wait, that was me!



i'd love to see a pic in action of that!  but i saw a roses neverfull, and a eva, and some speedys from what i can remember today.


----------



## ptrckii

So many things this week I've NEVER seen

-3x a damier speedy with strap!!!(I really like it on a dude!)
- do not know how it's called but a mono-messenger(with no vachette but red-like leather)
- Azur Keepall with strap
-suhali wallet


----------



## howardu09

I saw many in Chevy Chase MD on Monday but could only catch 2 on camera..

First was this guy with a Damier Broadway (I think). I really love the messenger on him but it did not fit me.






Then, a lady in Loehmann's with damier azur galleria. She looked so well put together.





I also saw a guy with the kangaroo leather Soana Sac Plat but he walked out behind me so I could take the picture.


----------



## Socialite

Manchester, England

[1] Girl who has graffiti Roses stole scarf and galleria, goes to same college as me and was looking at me coming from the shop the other day when she was at the bus stop, I had a green graffiti zippy in my hand. Please Pm me if it was you, I would love to chat.

[2] Girl with roses scarf in school uniform (blue blazer) running outside LV near M&S


----------



## SweetPurple

Love the spy pics Mitchell!

This morning while dropping DD off at school, saw a few of her classmates ~ one with Tivoli GM, BH and 2 girls with NF GM and they were all using it as school bags! 

Wow! And I thought I was stylin' with my Jansport back in H.S. :greengrin:


----------



## howardu09

SweetPurple said:


> Love the spy pics Mitchell!
> 
> This morning while dropping DD off at school, saw a few of her classmates ~ one with Tivoli GM, BH and 2 girls with NF GM and they were all using it as school bags!
> 
> Wow! And I thought I was stylin' with my Jansport back in H.S. :greengrin:



Thanks *SP*! I'm sure you looked great with the backpack.


----------



## petitemn

*howardu09* - I always look forward to your stealthily taken photos!  

Spotted at University - [1] Gorgeously patina'd Tivoli PM,  [2] Neo Cabby MM in Black, [3] Neverfulls galore!


----------



## spalady

This happened to me because I didn't have my glasses on:
In the airport I sat across from a lady with the size mono poche I want.  I said "cute purse".  She quickly put both hands over it as she said "thanks".  Later my DH told me it was a fake ~ it had no LVs on it!!!!!


----------



## Dancedancedance

Black MC Speedy  spotted today in city center of Heidelberg

During the week: Two NF MM and one Tulum GM 
*
Great spy pics everyone!!*


----------



## SweetPurple

howardu09 said:


> Thanks *SP*! I'm sure you looked great with the backpack.


----------



## purseidio

Socialite said:


> Manchester, England
> 
> [1] Girl who has graffiti Roses stole scarf and galleria, goes to same college as me and was looking at me coming from the shop the other day when she was at the bus stop, I had a green graffiti zippy in my hand. Please Pm me if it was you, I would love to chat.
> 
> [2] Girl with roses scarf in school uniform (blue blazer) running outside LV near M&S


This is why I love Madchester!!! Chic school kids, Ian Curtis, the coolest people ever......God I've gotta get there....


----------



## i luv vuitton

This past week I saw: a white MC speedy, tivoli PM, Roses NF MM, Suhali Lockit PM in verone, many mono speedies 25/30, white MC alma with an additional strap....


----------



## _bebee

went grocery shopping, saw 2 woman with mono neverfull, and one with mono alma


----------



## Socialite

purseidio said:


> This is why I love Madchester!!! Chic school kids, Ian Curtis, the coolest people ever......God I've gotta get there....



haha lol  too right!, Im not from Manchester but I do love the place! you must come


----------



## kenzo89

I saw a beautiful Denim Mahina L earlier, Palermo GM and an Epi Ellipse PM. Real head turners.


----------



## howardu09

thanks *petitenm*-

LV messenger in Georgetown today. I think this bag has been discontinued.














'



And a popincourt (I think) at the Washington Harbor






'

It's such a nice place I had to add another photo for fun.


----------



## _bebee

went out for dinner today and saw people carrying LVs all at different tables. 

-one was carrying a mono speedy, 
-one had a damier neverfull, 
-one had multicolore speedy, 
-one had vernis brentwood
-one had damier eva


----------



## SweetPurple

Went to the bank and saw Mahina L in biscuit, Roses NF, Suhali Lockit MM in Blanc and a couple Mono Speedies, one in 25 and the other looked like a 35.


----------



## howardu09

SweetPurple said:


> Went to the bank and saw Mahina L in biscuit, Roses NF, Suhali Lockit MM in Blanc and a couple Mono Speedies, one in 25 and the other looked like a 35.



 What a sighting. I saw my first roses NF at work about 2 weeks ago and it was so beautiful...What an artistic bag.


----------



## howardu09

_bebee said:


> went out for dinner today and saw people carrying LVs all at different tables.
> 
> -one was carrying a mono speedy,
> -one had a damier neverfull,
> -one had multicolore speedy,
> -one had vernis brentwood
> -one had damier eva



You must definitely eat at better restaurants than me.  I never see an LVs at Chipotle


----------



## keishapie1973

Mitchell, I love Chipotle and I am always carrying my LV's.


----------



## Crazy Bag

I saw 

1. Mahina Gris L 
2. Mahina Gris L (FAKE)
3. EMBOSSED Neverfull (FAKE)
4. Tons of Neverfull and Speedies Mono and Daimer
5. WC Speedy (mine)


----------



## howardu09

tauketula said:


> Mitchell, I love Chipotle and I am always carrying my LV's.


Me too..Gotta have my bowl for lunch. I'll bet you're the most FAB lady there.


----------



## Dolly6637

Was at SCP in Orange County today and spotted a few Neverfulls


----------



## NyckeiXXIV

Spotted the old Vintage Speedy at the eye doctor yesterday... she'd beat it up pretty good, but it was a sight to see as I'd never seen ones that old.


----------



## mrs moulds

In my area, I see more Coach than any other designer bags. The only sighting today was my own, Damier NF MM with my Rose Pouchette inside.


----------



## deem0nessa

Went out for Sushi dinner thursday nite and spotted a nimbus!...just so happen its was one of the SA from our boutique....hahaha


----------



## basicandorganic

Went wayyyy out of the city today, and only saw 2 LVs in Newmarket, Ontario. 
1 Damier Ebene Speedy 30 on a totally chic asian lady with her cute little son, and some sort of mono wallet on this one guy. They both looked very chic!


----------



## michblack

Someone at my work carries a Damier Speedy 30 and a couple days ago I saw a black MC Trouville


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Saw the following this past Victoria Day at a mall ( this is the most LV I have seen in one day in one place in Canada):
Damier Speedy 30 or 35
Monogram Bucket
Monogram Odeon PM
Hampstead Azur MM
Monogram Speedy 25
Damier Knightsbridge
Monogram LV Initiales belt
and not 1 but 2 Olympe bags - I think they were mother/daughter..


----------



## SweetPurple

During lunch with friends yesterday, we seen at least 3 Mono Neverfulls and 2 Damier Neverfulls ~ it must have been a Neverfull convention lol!


----------



## deem0nessa

Shopping at Costco the other day within the first two long asiles I saw 2 neverfulls....one in mono and other damier....


----------



## mrose75

Around here the only LV that I ever see is my own. lol.... BUT DH and I went to Vegas over the weekend and there was LV everywhere! I've never seen so many "out in the wild".


----------



## howardu09

I have photos but I've been lazy 

Black Epi speedy at HU graduation May 9







Mono Speedy 40





Shot 2 Mono speedy 40





Mono Neverfull GM? MM?


----------



## howardu09

Damier Trevi at graduation





Can't remember what bag this was. Georgetown park mall






Damier azur speedy in metro






I've seen this bag before but don't know the name. Spotted at Loehmanns


----------



## howardu09

Crazy shoe sale at Nordstrom yesterday. Galleria on the floor





Mono Mirage Speedy at pentagon city mall yesterday 






Damier neverfull GM in Marshalls yesterday





Borders bookstore yesterday...Dont know the name of this LV





Thats all thanks to the slow camera on my blackberry. I saw tons more but was too slow...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

hey howardu09 one of those bags is like the coussin? and in the one at the metro with the azur I think I spy a cabbas


----------



## howardu09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> hey howardu09 one of those bags is like the coussin? and in the one at the metro with the azur I think I spy a cabbas


You have a good set of eyes..


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

what can I say I LVOE LV!!!


----------



## heychar

*Howardu09 *our LV spy :ninja: you keep us entertained thanks for sharing!


----------



## eurogirrl

_heehee.. Howard.. love the LV stalking.. keep 'em coming! 
here in london, i've seen a lot of vintage mono purses... very interesting...
_


----------



## wigglytuff

howardu09 said:


> Damier azur speedy in metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this bag before but don't know the name. Spotted at Loehmanns


 
great shots!!!

although this one, i dont know if it is real the handle seems long or is it just me?


----------



## keishapie1973

Mitchell, I always love your spy shots.  I don't get to see much LV where I live so it's nice to see "everyday" people wearing LV.


----------



## taniherd

tauketula said:


> Mitchell, I always love your spy shots.  I don't get to see much LV where I live so it's nice to see "everyday" people wearing LV.




Thank you Tauketula for saying this....
I was just about to post the same thing.   
I always look forward to Mitchell's posts on this specific thread.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

This weekend I saw at Starbucks white MC speedy and the Graffitti Neverfull GM in green and a damier speedy 30.


----------



## howardu09

wigglytuff said:


> great shots!!!
> 
> although this one, i dont know if it is real the handle seems long or is it just me?



Im not sure. It looked fine in person but the handles do look long in the photo..I guess pictures dont lie


----------



## howardu09

heychar, eurogirl, taniherd and tauketula- Thanks and happy you like the photos


----------



## eva4789

While I was working at subway, a lady came in with a very nice speedy 30( or maybe 35) and it was aged so nicely!


----------



## howardu09

forgot this photo from last week

LV Kalahari at Neiman Marcus..I had to stop and compliment her bag and she was such a nice lady..Shopping for jewelry


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Everybody that comes to my work carries an LV!!

And I saw a lady carry a gorgeous gorgeous Damier Azure speedy at the mall the other day.


----------



## Alexis168

Saw a Damier NF GM today during my outing at lunch.


----------



## gelbergirl

in NYC, one word:  VINTAGE

it is so wild, amazing patina, old styles, so much variety


----------



## colleenco

wigglytuff said:


> great shots!!!
> 
> although this one, i dont know if it is real the handle seems long or is it just me?


 

I was going to say the same thing - pretty sure this one is a fake!


----------



## kburns2000

I saw a lady at the grocery store today carrying a Roses Neverfull and I think she saw me staring at it .....I felt silly but I was just thinking how pretty it was and I wanted a look!!!


----------



## anglarry04

i saw this lady with a LV in wallyworld on sunday...i just sooo casually walked by and snapped the pic on my iphone


----------



## yunces

Was hit somebody with LV denim XL in pink color..Luuurrrvvvv it so much...*Drooling


----------



## Limelady514

i saw a lady at dillards with a Nverfall GM in Graffiti Pink!


----------



## howardu09

Damier Soho backpack last night at work on a mom with 2 kids

The galleria with the boats/yachts in the water...can't think of the name of it...I almost didn't realize that it was LV but I noticed the shape and went nuts...

Azur totally- brand spanking new

Mono bowling bag with perfectly even patina

We cant have cameras at work so no spy pics


----------



## DisCo

I saw a very petite girl carrying a NF Grafitti GM in green...it looked so big on her but she carried it well.

Saw a pretty lady in a white dress carrying a speedy 30 with the most gorgeous even patina.

A 50+ year old woman carrying a Kalahari

Another petite girl carrying a mono NF GM but was tucked in so it looks a little smaller.

Brand new Beverly GM carried by a mother with her baby in tow.

And finally, I just saw my mother-in-law and she was carrying an Ellipse MM.


----------



## browningkoehler

Saw a cute girl (18-21 yrs old) at the pool Friday with a white MC Audra.  That is such a "cute" purse for a girl that age.  But, really, at the pool?  on the concrete?  in the bright sun?  I almost walked up to tell her to cover it up to keep the colors from fading!


----------



## browningkoehler

gre8dane said:


> *howardu09 *...... where were you??? I was at Tysons II recently & was carrying the Mon Mono Speedy & wearing my Pomme Vernis Sneakers...I was ready to pose for you!
> 
> I saw:
> Mono Galliera PM
> A few NF - Mono & Damier
> Epi Speedy
> A few Monterguil PM


 
Hey!  I shop at Tysons II also!  I live 4 hrs away in VA but we get to Tysons 4-5 times a yr to shop.  My SA who helps me with everything is Donna, store mngr, at LV over by Hermes/Tiffany/Gucci across from Tysons I.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Today at Albertsons.. a Monogram Eugenie
Right out side of Albertsons at the cleaners.. a Denim Speedy


----------



## gre8dane

browningkoehler said:


> Hey! I shop at Tysons II also! I live 4 hrs away in VA but we get to Tysons 4-5 times a yr to shop. My SA who helps me with everything is *Donna*, store mngr, at LV over by Hermes/Tiffany/Gucci across from Tysons I.


 
Donna's a sweetie!  Jana is my SA although they are all wonderful at FS.


----------



## IFFAH

_Yest @ Pit Building, Club 21 Bazaar Sale, Singapore_

Mahina XL in silver _(in white shirt w/grey jeans/grey vest/Nicholas Kirkwood heels)_
Mahina L in biscuit _(in purple top w/black pants/CL Prives)_
Damier speedy 30 _(in black top w/jeans/black flats)_


----------



## IFFAH

_Yest also;_

_Later @ Paragon, Singapore_

LV mono totally mm _(in printed top w/belt, leggings and flats)_


----------



## IFFAH

She looks great!

:coolpics: *howardu.*



howardu09 said:


> forgot this photo from last week
> 
> LV Kalahari at Neiman Marcus..I had to stop and compliment her bag and she was such a nice lady..Shopping for jewelry


----------



## howardu09

^She does! 

Speedy cube at the grocery store..She's standing in the background.


----------



## mikatee

browningkoehler said:


> Saw a cute girl (18-21 yrs old) at the pool Friday with a white MC Audra. That is such a "cute" purse for a girl that age. But, really, at the pool? on the concrete? in the bright sun? I almost walked up to tell her to cover it up to keep the colors from fading!


 
Aw, I miss the Audra ever since it has been discontinued.


----------



## assia

This morning my damier Eva and I saw a lady with Monty and a girl with mono NF GM!!!


----------



## SweetPurple

Yesterday I saw someone with the Pink Graffiti Speedy @ Costco.

Later in the afternoon during lunch with Hubby, a group of women walked in and each of them had designer bags ~ one had Popincourt Haut, a Damier Ebene Speedy, a Mono Speedy 25 and Amarante Brentwood with gorgeous patina. The others with them had Gucci's.

One of these days I'll be brave enough to take pics ... lol!


----------



## kburns2000

While at the mall I saw a lady with the Kalahari GM, another with a Trevi GM and some Speedys. I did not have the nerve to take pics


----------



## Imaprincess07

Last week at the airport going to Minnesota I saw mono keepall maybe 45, tivoli gm, amarante alma mm, damier chelsea, black epi maybe jasmine not really sure, and I had my palermo gm. When I was geting off the plane a woman with the tivoli gm said to me I loooove your purse and I said I love yours too. I love seeing LV on other people I can't help but stare.


----------



## Sweet Pea

browningkoehler said:


> Hey! I shop at Tysons II also! I live 4 hrs away in VA but we get to Tysons 4-5 times a yr to shop. My SA who helps me with everything is Donna, store mngr, at LV over by Hermes/Tiffany/Gucci across from Tysons I.


 Donna is my SA too!!!!


----------



## italianlolita

I always look forward to Mitchell's pics 




taniherd said:


> Thank you Tauketula for saying this....
> I was just about to post the same thing.
> I always look forward to Mitchell's posts on this specific thread.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I went to my little cousins hs grad. and the place was FULL of fakes!!!  I sat down next to a 40 ish woman with a CLEARLY fake mono speedy 30.  I thought it was funny that she made a HUGE show of zipping and locking her purse when I sat down next to her... (It was a CHEAP SWAPMEET SPECIAL!!!)  I politely set down my REAL NF and left it open so she could drool over all my REAL items inside.  I got so much satisfaction watching her side eye my bag b/c she knew it was real!!!  Is that wrong of me?


----------



## H_addict

Today at the rink LVs galore - mini looping, some sort of messenger bags, other styles I can't remember (just remember seeing lots of LVs in the stands).


----------



## MyCocoCabas

Heck no NLVOE, people who carry fakes need to be shamed!!!  The powers that be at LV headquarters would be proud of you!!!


----------



## LVMN

Just got home from Vegas! While my husband was gambling in Caesars Palace right by the entrance to the Forum Shops I counted 27 LVs in one hour! Here are the ones that I remember:

-monogram speedys 25, 30, 35
-damier speedys 25, 30
-azur speedys 25, 30
-tulum gm
-tivolis pm, gm
-montorgueil gm
-azur totally mm
-pink graffiti speedy
-pomme alma mm
-azur saleya pm
-azur hampstead pm
-ebony hampstead mm
-monogram neverfull mm
-monogram eva
-white multicolor alma
-white multicolor speedy

Many others were spotted throughout our vacation. Lets just say that Vegas was purse heaven! Here in Minnesota I spot 1 or 2 a week.


----------



## barkleybow

Saw a Manhatten pm at a dinner party.  Very cool.


----------



## keishapie1973

LVMN said:


> Just got home from Vegas! While my husband was gambling in Caesars Palace right by the entrance to the Forum Shops I counted 27 LVs in one hour! Here are the ones that I remember:
> 
> -monogram speedys 25, 30, 35
> -damier speedys 25, 30
> -azur speedys 25, 30
> -tulum gm
> -tivolis pm, gm
> -montorgueil gm
> -azur totally mm
> -pink graffiti speedy
> -pomme alma mm
> -azur saleya pm
> -azur hampstead pm
> -ebony hampstead mm
> -monogram neverfull mm
> -monogram eva
> -white multicolor alma
> -white multicolor speedy
> 
> Many others were spotted throughout our vacation. Lets just say that Vegas was purse heaven! Here in Minnesota I spot 1 or 2 a week.


 
That is so cool.  I want to go back to Vegas just so I can purse watch.


----------



## Noorah1

I went to the capital today and my eye catched ONLY these few pretty bags! Boetie MM (gorgeousss!), Palermo PM, a couple of speedies and of course my own Monty Pm, lol. Plus I saw two yucky fakes, a speedy with long handles and Alma.. yuck!


----------



## Spo0oky

Today I went to college to talk to a teacher and she had in her office a Roses NF...


----------



## IFFAH

_Yest, 4th June 09, SG's time_

_@ near Maplewoods_

Damier ebene neverfull _(a lady dressed in black top, white jeans and yellow wedges w/her 2 children)_


----------



## Bagged

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I went to my little cousins hs grad. and the place was FULL of fakes!!!  I sat down next to a 40 ish woman with a CLEARLY fake mono speedy 30.  I thought it was funny that she made a HUGE show of zipping and locking her purse when I sat down next to her... (It was a CHEAP SWAPMEET SPECIAL!!!)  I politely set down my REAL NF and left it open so she could drool over all my REAL items inside.  I got so much satisfaction watching her side eye my bag b/c she knew it was real!!!  Is that wrong of me?


Heck no!! You did your thing, Girl!  You were a lot more subtle than I most likely would've been. Work the bag!!


----------



## spalady

I flaunt ~ I flash ~ a little "in your face" never hurts.  Our bags are REAL and everyone should know it!!


----------



## Alexis168

Saw 3 Mono NFs, one Trocadero and a Manhattan PM at the mall today.  I was wearing my Mono Eva.


----------



## bb10lue

Over the weekend, saw a mono galliera pm, mono nf mm and gm, mono speedy 30, palermo GM.


----------



## Selena

kburns2000 said:


> While at the mall I saw a lady with the Kalahari GM, another with a Trevi GM and some Speedys. I did not have the nerve to take pics



I think its soooo wrong to take pictures of other people and post them on the internet!!   I dont know why people think its OK to do this!


----------



## HuntJumpSC

Spotted an older lady with an Alma at Outback Friday nite...lovely patina!


----------



## nighteyes

Was at downtown Seattle today and saw a mono tivoli PM, mono totally PM (looked cute on her and un-diaperbagish), damier NF and a mono beverly MM that was probably abused... It had deep vertical creases down the bottom two pieces of vachetta and it made me want to cry!


----------



## Cakebaker

Oh my God!  Mitchell!  As if you take pictures!  So wrong - yet soooo good!  LOL!  I can't get enough of this!!  I need to check out this thread more often!  :urock:


----------



## wild child

Neverfull galore in downtown yesterday. I think I saw at least 4-5 Mono NF. Also saw a Pink Graffiti NF and a Speedy Azur.


----------



## Cakebaker

Saw an older lady out and about last Friday (it was actually warm and sunny in Ottawa and we were downing cocktails at a great outdoor restaurant).  She was dressed in head to toe orange and was carrying an orange Scuba clutch.  She looked cute in a "Florida retiree" sort of way.


----------



## Alexis168

Saw someone with a Mono NF PM at my daughter's school's graduation today.


----------



## nighteyes

Was at Southcenter Mall, Tukwila WA yesterday and spotted an azur noe on the bus! Imagine how delighted I was when she alighted at the mall as well. More covert bag admiration glances from me. Then at the mall, a really bad fake speedy 25 in mono which didn't even have the stitching on its leather handles... color was all wrong...  and then a speedy 30 in mono on another lady, and a monty GM on a really tall lady.


----------



## itsonly4me

Selena said:


> I think its soooo wrong to take pictures of other people and post them on the internet!! I dont know why people think its OK to do this!


 

Celebrities have it a little worse than someone just admiring their bag.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Pretty sure they were real.. well I'm hoping!

In Riverside, CA:

Thursday inside the Superior court.. an attorney/paralegal with a batignolles vertical. 
Across from the Law Library a Damier Ebene Speedy 30

Friday
Albertsons.. a cersises (sp?) speedy.. it looked like a 25.

Today
Gottchalks...  Coming out a monogram neverfull pm and inside a popincourt haut

tried to pull a Mitchell... but mission impossible... and I think she thought I was following her.. which I sorta was 
LOL

Oh yea and outside CPK at the same Plaza.. a Mono Speedy. If memory serves me well. 

Finally a break from COACH bags.


----------



## WeAreFashion.

I saw a fake one at school, I think it was a Speedy 30, this girl was carrying it... 

And another one...real, I think, a Trivoli PM...another girl in my year. 

And a denim Speedy 30 in blue... my friend has, because her stepmum used to design for Louis Vuitton or something so she got it free.

Good thread!


----------



## sxcruz22

WeAreFashion. said:


> And a *denim Speedy 30 in blue*... my friend has, because her stepmum used to design for Louis Vuitton or something so she got it free.
> 
> Good thread!




that was never made.  There was a denim neo speedy but never a a speedy 30. I dont think it would matter if her mom did design for LV, they dont make it.  Sorry i think it's a fake.


----------



## WeAreFashion.

oh.  
hmm....i'll check again.

i don't think it was a speedy 30...i obviously got the name wrong
that one:
handbag-review.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/louis-vuitton-monogram-denim-speedy.jpg


----------



## sxcruz22

WeAreFashion. said:


> oh.
> hmm....i'll check again.
> 
> i don't think it was a speedy 30...i obviously got the name wrong
> that one:
> handbag-review.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/louis-vuitton-monogram-denim-speedy.jpg



Yup, thats a neo speedy,  Oh the only denim speedy 30 i think is the patchwork was a 30.  If it wasnt a 30 its a 35.  But i'm 99.9% sure its a 30.


----------



## gelbergirl

Today at the airport:

my Chelsea
Mono Steamer
mc speedy


----------



## kburns2000

I saw a Tivoli GM and a BH at Panera


----------



## tater_tits

mono alma @ walmart today!


----------



## ritaki

*I saw three palermo pm and two gm (all without the strap) in one day in Alexandroupolis, Greece. very very strange in a small city. great success really for the certain bag. maybe my next purchase.*


----------



## Alexis168

I saw 3 Mono NFs and one Cassis Epi Speedy within an hour while I was going to lunch today.


----------



## Limelady514

in the movie "The Proposel" Sandra Bullock had LV luggage!!


----------



## heychar

Damier Beaubourg in the lift today at work! I had my damier speedy we gave each other that LV smile! lol


----------



## eurogirrl

_a hideous fake mono speedy at the London airport, worn with such confidence, it looked foolish (the nerve!)..

and one i've been contemplating on getting ~ a palermo gm, worn messenger-style..
_


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Unfortunately too many fakes lately and I am not even going to justify naming which ones either because they do not deserve any further attention - I have to bite my tongue real hard not to say anything to these grotesque offenders...I just glare at the purse in pure disgust!


----------



## Imaprincess07

I saw saw sooo much LV on my two week vacay in Chicago real and fake.

2 azur galliera pm's (just aded to the to buy list lol)
lots of damier speedy 30's i can't remember how many
2 damier neverfull mm's
1 tivoli pm
1 palermo pm 
1 mono speedy 35
2 mono speedy 25's
1 mono alma
1 azur speedy 30
1 rose neverful
1 tivoli gm
damier trevi pm
damier pochette bosphore
mono pochette bosphore
mono neverfull gm
mono bosphore not pochette the bigger one
a fake mono keepall somthing
a fake mono alma
a fake mono speedy 30 with feet and she had the nerve to give my tivoli gm a dirty look

I'm sure I'm forgetting some, but that's all 
i can remember for now


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I saw the cutest Tivoli PM yesterday at the World Market.  I was buying enough chocolate to feed the world there......I had to put it in my speedy so that it wouldn't melt while doing my grocery shopping at Target.  I bought chocolate there too.  
I saw a Trotteur at Target.


----------



## bprimuslevy

I spotted a lady carrying a BH on the elevator.


----------



## sxcruz22

I saw graffiti over load today .  I saw a emo boy with the graffiti Boots (orange i think it was), Graffiti shirt (pink), with a Graffiti NF (green).  It was YUCK! way too much graffiti all at once.  It had label whore written all over it.


----------



## LVKeepallfan

howardu09 said:


> thanks *petitenm*-
> 
> LV messenger in Georgetown today. I think this bag has been discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> 
> And a popincourt (I think) at the Washington Harbor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> It's such a nice place I had to add another photo for fun.


 
The top messenger is Reporter PM.


----------



## italianlolita

i saw a damier neverfull downtown and also a gorgeous gucci indy


----------



## CHANELGAL

I have never seen a Vernis in town (have seen lots of monogram fakes!) until today a lady was carrying an Alma in red, have to say its a beautiful bag


----------



## howardu09

Nyc Sun-Tues- I think I saw everything LV has ever made..lol...Just too many bags to name. I even saw the rubis tote and the DG bellier messenger in the airport last night..


----------



## kburns2000

I saw a Vernis Alma in Pomme while out to dinner tonight


----------



## IFFAH

@ LV ION, SG

Fuschia Monogram Charms Pochette
Vert Bronze Vernis Alma MM
Damier Sophie
Sac Rayures GM

And a couple of other LVs.

@ Chanel NAC, SG

Pink Satin Amarene?


----------



## mrs moulds

I was at the mall today, and saw a Mono NF PM & vintage Mono Speedy 25.


----------



## emojosh

I Love World Market kitsunegrl! Never see LV there though!




Kitsunegrl said:


> I saw the cutest Tivoli PM yesterday at the World Market.  I was buying enough chocolate to feed the world there......I had to put it in my speedy so that it wouldn't melt while doing my grocery shopping at Target.  I bought chocolate there too.
> I saw a Trotteur at Target.


----------



## adajal

Went to Laguna Beach for the Saw Dust Festival.  Tons of LV's around: Speedy's, Dentelle Speedy 30, NF's - Damier & Mono, Galliera's, Vernis Alma, Petit Noe, & Berkeley. Awesome!


----------



## Deborah1986

_I was in London yesterday(saturday) and i saw a lot of beautiful bags!
speedy azur
Hermes
Neverfull
Tons of chanel bags it was crazy in Harrods _


----------



## HoyaLV

In my area I see tons of Galliera (and I mean TONS), esp. in azur. What's interesting to me is that it seems that only middle-age and older women carry it, I have yet to see a younger woman with one. I don't know why? I'm in my 20s and I want one!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Galleria at Tyler 7/8/09:
Cute younger lady carrying a monogram pouchette

Riverside Plaza 7/8/09: 
Gottchalks Lady carrying a monogram neverfull


----------



## imeelove

fake monos in speedy, galliera, etc. one speedy azur, one damier speedy, a damier clutch (this one's real and worn by a very young american girl), a very fake speedy grafftti.


----------



## CoeurVernis

At the cinema a few days ago Mon oGalliera GM with Zippy Wallet in mono

In the City a few days ago two girls, on wearing a NF mm and her Friend an awful faked Alma-like-something. A Speedy and BH. And my Pomme Alma.


----------



## Imaprincess07

At the airport I saw mono Totally mm and azur speedy 30.


----------



## Zucnarf

Galliera (mono) and Speedy (mono) in Zara store


----------



## italianlolita

desert princess said:


> Last week when I was buying my hubby his 1st piece of LV. I saw a woman with an MC Alma walking through the mall with her husband and child. She had her LV unzipped so I walked over to her and said "excuse me, your bag is unzipped, wouldn't want anything to fall out". She gave me a nasty look like I was gonna steal from her or something and just walked away. Not even a thank you. But her LV was very nice.


 

That was rude of her...people be bi*ches!!


----------



## Trahnee

Saw a Damier NF GM at my grocery store the other day. It totally shocked me because I never see any LV around here...fake or real! (besides mine of course)


----------



## wangmei

went to the mall today it is a kind of like a high end mall here where only few people goes btw I am in the Philippines right now...
spotted 
1 white and black chanel shopping tote (dunno if its real tho)
1 gucci shoulder bag
1 papillon 26
4 mono galliera PM "including mine" (i think one was fake and the other one has patina already but its cute)
1 damier azur saleya 
1 HORRIBLE SPEEDY 30 MINI LIN FAKE
1 speedy 30 mini lin ebene
1 speedy 25
6 mono speedy 30
1 speedy 30 damier ebene
1 speedy 30 damier azur
1 speedy 30 monogram stephen sprouse fuschia (I honestly ddnt like it so much)
3 mono neverfull pm mm and gm
1 hampstead MM damier ebene
1 speedy 40 
(carried by this girl named camilla (she is also filipino-chinese) which is such a mean girl plus when she saw me carrying the mono galliera PM she was like looking at me and my bag with such a mean face and then I looked back at her with a *****y look too LAL!.. like please I always see her carry around that speedy 40, not that im against bag repeating I always repeat bags but I honestly dont want it to be recorded in pictures specially in facebook or whatever coz a lot of girls will really examine how much collections you have and that's like annoying and for me its like invading my privacy I really care for my bags and I dont want anyone else examining it, these are my babies LOL)

anyway that's all I remember.. hihihihihi 

P.S. I think almost all of them are real


----------



## sxcruz22

I saw my cles tonight while i was handing over my car keys!


----------



## maryelle

i saw A LOT of lvs in vegas, but these are the ones that i could (discreetly) catch on camera! i'm such a lv stalker.... 

filipino lady with the damier azur galliera GM






asian girl with mono speedy 25?





ignore my mother & her burberry... LOL can you spot the lv here? :]


----------



## LV Lady

I see a lot of dark mono speedys in the sugar land area near houston


----------



## Louiebabeee

The other day while I was walking into the natural foods store I saw a girl with a paermo gm. Lol I never see anything here exept lots of fake coach, D&G, prada. ewe.  Anyways the few times I saw a real LV bag other than mine I was like yeay an LV Though they have all been really beat up looking....


----------



## declaredbeauty

^I'm pretty sure it's because it's humid and hot as hell.


----------



## frenchfashion

H_addict said:


> I took my son for a haircut over the weekend and salon we ended up at was selling fake LV bags/wallets, Prada wallets, etc!



:censor:


----------



## ChiChi143

I was at the NY Yankees Stadium today and I saw 2 Azur Speedies and 1 Mono Speedy.


----------



## DiorKiss

maryelle said:


>


 

Not exactly LV related but omg I have the same top as your mom!  It looks very pretty and exotic on her! I'm sorry I just think it's so funny, I actually ordered a bunch of stuff from the US so I wouldn't be wearing the exact same stuff as every other teen around here in the Netherlands, but I think it's so cute to spot it on someone on tPF!


----------



## maryelle

DiorKiss said:


> Not exactly LV related but omg I have the same top as your mom!  It looks very pretty and exotic on her! I'm sorry I just think it's so funny, I actually ordered a bunch of stuff from the US so I wouldn't be wearing the exact same stuff as every other teen around here in the Netherlands, but I think it's so cute to spot it on someone on tPF!


hahaha it's from forever 21 right? i always make my mom shop with me there so she can pay for my stuff and her stuff too.


----------



## notmuch

there was a woman at the mall the other day with a gorgeous pink pulp bag, I almost took a pic but my phone says "SAY CHEESE!" real loud, it would have been weird.


----------



## imeelove

i saw a girl with tivoli gm yesterday. i couldnt tell if its real or fake, but from the looks of her in her BMW sportscar, i'm saying real.


----------



## imeelove

i also spotted this damier hampstead(?) real or fake?


----------



## imeelove

and another with manhattan gm


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

While at Smoothie King over the course of 5 minutes tops I saw a Galleria GM (she pulled money from her Eugenie wallet to pay), a Totally GM (on the arm of a very cute young woman with baby in tow with bottles in the pockets), and a Speedy 25!!! I was in SHOCK!!! That was LV overload for such a small store!!!


----------



## maryelle

imeelove said:


> i also spotted this damier hampstead(?) real or fake?


i just vomited. that is SOOOO FAKE!!!!! look at the lining! wtf!!!!! x.x


----------



## *sortega*

Sad but true  . It looks like it wants to be a Berkeley.


----------



## Greenstar

maryelle said:


> i just vomited. that is SOOOO FAKE!!!!! look at the lining! wtf!!!!! x.x


 
you mean.................. the nose tash and the glasses?..................


----------



## imeelove

Really? Its fake? You have sharp eyes to spot the lining. I can never tell.guess I need more experience. What about the manhattan? I'm sure its real.





maryelle said:


> i just vomited. that is SOOOO FAKE!!!!! look at the lining! wtf!!!!! x.x


----------



## Louiebabeee

imeelove said:


> Really? Its fake? You have sharp eyes to spot the lining. I can never tell.guess I need more experience. What about the manhattan? I'm sure its real.


 Im pretty sure that manhattan is fake =/


----------



## *sortega*

The stitching on that other bag is a sure giveaway, and it shouldn't be that saggy either... Damier ebene isn't stitched with yellow thread, only dark brown. Speaking of which, I can't find the Berkeley on the LV website anymore!


----------



## DiorKiss

maryelle said:


> hahaha it's from forever 21 right? i always make my mom shop with me there so she can pay for my stuff and her stuff too.


 
Yes it is! Haha very clever, I sometimes do that too  Gotta love moms!


----------



## imeelove

Louiebabeee said:


> Im pretty sure that manhattan is fake =/




im thinking it's real! i know her from high school and she owns a bunch of authentic LVs even the stephen sprouse neverfull MM.


----------



## yaneiza

I saw a tivoli at mall, last sunday


----------



## keishapie1973

imeelove said:


> im thinking it's real! i know her from high school and she owns a bunch of authentic LVs even the stephen sprouse neverfull MM.


 
I'm pretty certain that both bags are fake.


----------



## maryelle

tauketula said:


> I'm pretty certain that both bags are fake.


i agree. i had to finish vomiting from the fake berkeley. then i saw the manhattan and died. it's not supposed to be flimsy like that! the manhattan is a structured bag... not something that sags.... and look at the vachetta..... with the flash it's pure white! meaning she just bought it..... another way to tell a fake is by the vachetta.... and the way the camera flash hits the leather bothers me.... it's too shiny....


----------



## scaredycat

Saw a gorgeous Galliera Mono GM at the airport. That bag is huge! I was on the plane with the lady carrying it, and she stuffed that purse under the front seat like they are a dime a dozen!


----------



## Alexis168

I saw a couple of Mono NFs this morning while going to work.  I also saw a very yucky fake Graffiti Speedy in the old Silver.  The fake Speedy was a very odd size and very oval shape from the sideview.  It was just too obvisous that I can't help but laugh on my way to work.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Last night went out for anniversary dinner with hubby and saw the following:
- Damier Azur Galliera
- Monogram Speedy 30
- Monogram Alma
- Monogram BV
- Monogram Lockit
- Damier Neverfull MM

I was a bad girl and was wearing Gucci and did not see one other Gucci bag at all!


----------



## angel_flame

Stephen Sprouse Rose Neverfull at Sweet Tomatoes this Monday  So pretty!


----------



## aquafina

I saw someone with a Galliera in Azur at a restaurant. Love that bag!


----------



## marann246

I have seen tons of lvsall over Manhattan.  It is really a shame when so many people are carrying lv bags and you know over half of them are fakes.  It seems as if this is the season for LVs.  I am so tired of seeing them.  I don't even wear mine that much because of it.


----------



## romaverona

I saw many, many neverfulls around Sydney today.  I agree with you, marann246 - there are fakes all over the place.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I saw another Galliera, it has become the third most favourite Louis Vuitton bag, after the Speedy and the Neverfull.


----------



## howardu09

I saw a guy two days ago carrying the blue tobago carryall and he had the matching card case. I complimented his tobago carryall and he didn't have a clue what I was talking about. So  I then said, "nice bag."

I guess "normal" people don't care about these things like we do. :lolots::lolots:


----------



## wangmei

went to the mall again here in HK
and saw 
mono speedy 30
damier ebene speedy 30
hampstead pm in azur
mono speedy 35
mono palermo PM
mono neverfull PM

LOL


----------



## kburns2000

At the mall yesterday and saw a white MC Alma and the woman had it on the floor


----------



## wangmei

kburns2000 said:


> At the mall yesterday and saw a white MC Alma and the woman had it on the floor


I hate that! I dont like it when I see a louis vuitton just being placed on the floor.. its a treasure that everyone should take good care of since its such an expensive bag not everyone can buy it.. that's why I always make sure that I treat my bags like my baby hihihihiihihi


----------



## gre8dane

Saw a Rose Pop Alma at the airport - I rarely see Vernis.  

Was excited to see an Ivory L'extravagent at the airport also with the rest of its family - a bunch of soft sided LV Mono luggage.


----------



## dannnielleeee

A woman came into Starbucks today with a Vernis Zippy Wallet in Amarante. Another came in carrying a Damier Azur Totally, probably MM.


----------



## adajal

I saw a beautiful Tivoli GM at the supermarket today.


----------



## nighteyes

Downtown in the Orchard area in Singapore today and saw at least 5 speedys, only some real, and over ten NFs, all probably real. One gorgeously patina-ed tivoli PM, one ugly fake tivoli, and another ugly fake thing that wants to be a NF. Spotted a few damier pieces as well as a real neon green stephen sprouse speedy. Made my day!


----------



## CoeurVernis

On my trip to Salzburg I saw I think about 7 Speedies, Damier, Mono and a GORGEOUS white Waterclour. I could kick my ass for not buying it in Venice last year... Today I saw a Damier NF.


----------



## sassc

I was at Wegmans today (high end grocery store)  In less than an hour I saw 2 NF MM's, 1 cabas piano, 1 speedy 35, and 1 looping MM all in mono and all authentic!!  I love that store.  I was carrying my new Gucci Pelham and was missing my LV's when I saw the others.  I think I will change in to my NF GM for the weekend!


----------



## Alexis168

Yesterday, I saw a Damier Azur Galliera, Damier Azur Speedy, and a Croisette Speedy at the mall.  I guess the three were LV fans shopping together.  

Just came back from lunch and saw an Epi Speedy 30 in Cassis.


----------



## LaurieLou

HowardU, lol! "Normal" people don't know the names of their bags! I complimented a woman on her Graffiti speedy (pink) at MOMA in NYC yesterday and she was like "huh?"


----------



## Alexis168

imeelove said:


> and another with manhattan gm


 
I think this one is fake too.  Because the front buckles are too small.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I don't think it was real. 

But today in Downtown Riverside I saw a lady carrying a Damier Ebene Tote bag look-a-like. It wasn't a neverful or totally. It had a zipper.


----------



## gre8dane

At the hotel in Europe, saw an older couple checking in with a LV soft suitcase, a Mono Keepall & the Boite Glace.  NICE!


----------



## italianlolita

When I was in the dells, I saw a Neverfull


----------



## morkum

Today i saw a very vachettad cabas piano or mezzo ( not sure which one ) but it was veryy dirty!

and those most revolting bag i've ever seen in my life.

A FAKE LV TRIBUTE BAG!!!!!


----------



## Alexis168

I always get to check out a lot of LVs during my lunch hour.  Today, I saw a Black MC Speedy, a Mono NF GM, a Petit Bucket and a Trouville.


----------



## imeelove

i have seen several damier speedies at the houston outlet last week. funny i got this bag coz it's not as common as the mono, but i see it more often now.


----------



## i luv vuitton

Mono pochette accessoires, tivoli gm and mono speedy 30 today...


----------



## blaair_w

Well.. today I saw me with my Neverfull Roses..
And I saw my mom with her monogram Reporter PM, 
and I saw an aunt with her Totally damier azur PM


----------



## MrsLinas

I was at the store buying my son's school uniform, and saw a family of LV lvoers!
The mother was carrying a Tivoli GM, one daughter was carrying a Graffiti speedy, the other was carrying a speedy Roses!
I also saw a Petit bucket, a white MC pochette and a black MC Alma.


----------



## LxTxNx

I see LV all day in Union City! It's predominantly Asian and I know my Asians LOVE LV!!! and I love you guys for it!


----------



## star21

at work..
one girl has speedy mono
the other has speedy damier
and me manhattan gm


----------



## Cari284

My first time posting here! Saw Monogram Neverfull gm at work yesturday.


----------



## Cari284

And a Damier Azur Speedy 35 on the subway


----------



## MyMyMy

Today at work I saw a dude in the HR department with the mono day agenda.  Odd sighting becasue I am in Iraq. Was not expecting that at all. I wonder if he is on here too!!!! LOL


----------



## eurogirrl

_in the central part of London, i often see REAL ones like the neverfull, the galliera, a beautifully patina'ed azur berkley, the speedy of course.. and a lot of them are either in classic monogram, or in azur.. 
but just last weekend, upon visiting a somewhat grungy "hip" artists' area, there were TOO MANY FAKES ~ mostly speedies (in all shapes & sizes..)..  _


----------



## queennadine

Saw a mono Eva on a lady today while I was having lunch! I complimented her on it and we talked for a few minutes about LV


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I went to Perrys Steak House (*amazing* food by the way, if you have one where you live TRY IT!!!) with family and friends for DH'S BDAY and I saw a PM MONO Galleria...


----------



## nici luvs lv

Got a quick run in the supermarket and saw two young asian women carrying Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene and one in Mini Lin. I love the way they carry it. It's really cute, especially the Mini Lin. I looked at their purse as they looked at my Cabas Piano and just quietly smiled to each other.


----------



## MsFrida

I saw a loooot of mono Neverful's yesterday, along with mono Galliera PM, a black Epi Jasmin, a used and abused mono Large Noe and an Odeon I think (and fake Speedy LOL)


----------



## Alexis168

Saw a woman with a Mono NF at the place where I was picking up my lunch today.


----------



## i luv vuitton

Mono pochette accessoires and mono Speedy 30 at the beach today


----------



## basicandorganic

A couple days ago at the HR on Bloor St I saw a cute asian girl with a GORGEOUS Vernis Alma in Pomme.. yum! And I saw a damier eva and a cute speedy mono 35.
and i saw a white MC alma today. :3


----------



## IFFAH

Yest 

@ King Albert Park, Bukit Timah, SG

Damier Azur Galliera GM
Pomme Bellevue PM

@ ION Orchard, SG

30 Mono Speedy
35 Mono Speedy
Mono NF GM

Today

@ Stevens Rd, SG

Polka Dots Bowly _(local socialite)_


----------



## LaurieLou

yesterday at TJ Maxx in NY I saw a Mancrazy, a Mono NF, and a Galliera.


----------



## Orchidlady

Saw a Joke bag in San Diego back then in December at a Starbucks joint


----------



## luxuriousmom

Saw a mono neverfull pm - - - with a top zipper!!! So fake!!!


----------



## sxcruz22

yesterday, i saw a lady with black sequin speedy in LV. Some mono speedys in the mall and i dont remember anything else.  Oh and i saw a totally.


----------



## Princessdiamond

Saw a fake damier bag...doesn't even has a classification name as far as I know while having lunch at Brmingham, but here's the big one the handles & trim were light - vachetta colour...???


----------



## vanhornink

On Thursday I was in Save A Lot with my mom and saw a fake Cite. The straps were still light in color and they were cracked in many spots. I was thinking while we were in line, she ended up being behind us, that if she was to say anything to me like "O look we both love LV" I don't know if I could have just been polite and said yeah, I think I would have to have said well one of us does, yours is fake. Thank God she did'nt say a word to me though. I felt like she was watching me though, maybe she knew mine was real.


----------



## i luv vuitton

At the fun fair I saw a mono NF GM and an Azur speedy 25...both real!! I LOVE seeing authentic LV's on other ladies, just makes my day!


----------



## declaredbeauty

i saw a white mahina xl yesterday at walmart. Not sure if it was real or not but it was BEAUTIFUL. can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I just saw a Kalahari GM at the nail shop in Southfield Mi.  Told the owner I loved her bag.  She said she liked my azur tote!!  LV LoVe


----------



## gelbergirl

Saw a gorgeous Gold Eclipse Speedy yesterday at the movies.
And she was wearing sequented gold shoes as well!


----------



## IFFAH

@ Dempsey, SG

Damier Ebene Neverfull MM (American lady holidaying here w/family)


----------



## italianlolita

At the renaissance faire in Wisconsin, I saw a Damier Neverfull, Roses Neverfull, Azur Speedy 30, and Rubis tote.  They all looked stunning!


----------



## morkum

Yesterday i was at cosco, i saw a samur ?? Manhattan GM and a Le Fableux but i'm not sure if the fab was real.

slightly off topic i saw my first birkin!
A black togo 30


----------



## LouisVuitton93

Yesterday I spotted: 3 Abbesses, 1 speedy Azur, 4 Speedy mono, 1 Naviglio ebene
and 2 Neverfull in mono.


----------



## Louis&Mark

yesterday I saw a ebony berkley, azur speedy, cabas piano at nordstrom


----------



## prplhrt21

I saw a mono mini hl at target and mono ellipse at work


----------



## KPKITTY

Saw Damier Speedy 30, Galliera PM, Mono Totally while having lunch at Ichi Umi's...and a Tulum GM at Target


----------



## Princessdiamond

_*On Wednesday at the Hilton Metropole in London in the lift while going down to have breakfast.  Think she was french & was with her SO and DD.  She had azure speedy & I had my Tivoli...both glanced at each other &   !*_


----------



## Alexis168

Saw a Babylone and a NF at the supermarket today.  Unfortunately, they were both fake.  When can people learn that they can fool themselves but not others?


----------



## isabellam

I'm just learning about the wonderful world of Louis Vuitton and I've been thinking of getting a Tivoli, when, lo and behold, last week I saw TWO Tivolis!  

One at the grocery store - I complimented the lady on her purse and we talked for a bit about it. She has had her bag for a year and it looks so fabulous!  

The second Tivoli I saw was outside the emergency room.  She was whizzing out and I was whizzing in.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ hehe... I think you tend to notice something more when you are lusting over it! I know the feeling 

While shoe shopping in the city yesterday, spotted a lady wearing an etoile shopper with seriously bad watermarks *facepalm*.. The sales person serving her went "Oh wow, love your bag.. don't see that one very often " and the lady replied snootily and loudly "It's limited edition... only a few in the country"........... I giggled to myself a bit too loudly and the lady gave me evils lol seriously! why do ppl do that!!


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

passed a girl the other day wearing a fake MC pochette.


----------



## kburns2000

I saw a BV with a cute bag charm at PF Chang's (yummy) and a Azur Galliera PM at the grocery store with a cute bag charm


----------



## prisma

Was in  Melbourne Bourke St this afternoon:

*Saw LVs*- Neverfull ( lots of it!!), Palermo GM (lots of it too!!), Speedies  (25, 30, 35) mostly in monos,  Galliera mono pm, Tivolis, epi bags, vernis amarante alma on a very elegant 50+ yo asian lady, other vernis red bags, saleya...lots n lots of Real LVs on the streets of Melbourne.

*Other purse*- saw 3 birkins and a kelly, lotsa gucci totes, some prada leather bags, Mimcos, a  balenciaga GCH city beige and a chanel paris biarritz  in David Jones, more rh cities, chanel flaps, chloe paraty, a BV veneta in nero. 

*Fakes*- lots of fake chanel cambon, some fake bbags and fake neverfulls

Bourke St/Collins St.  are eye candies  for designer purses!!


----------



## maryelle

a girl in my government class wearing the damier NF GM.
another wearing the mono totally GM.


----------



## kburns2000

While out to lunch today with DH I saw a girl with the orange graffiti speedy. We were all eating outside and she put it on the ground - GASP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexis168

Saw someone carrying a Damier Azur Speedy 30 today.  Also saw the Label Collection Pochettes at the LV Store.


----------



## keishapie1973

prisma said:


> Was in Melbourne Bourke St this afternoon:
> 
> *Saw LVs*- Neverfull ( lots of it!!), Palermo GM (lots of it too!!), Speedies (25, 30, 35) mostly in monos, Galliera mono pm, Tivolis, epi bags, vernis amarante alma on a very elegant 50+ yo asian lady, other vernis red bags, saleya...lots n lots of Real LVs on the streets of Melbourne.
> 
> *Other purse*- saw 3 birkins and a kelly, lotsa gucci totes, some prada leather bags, Mimcos, a balenciaga GCH city beige and a chanel paris biarritz in David Jones, more rh cities, chanel flaps, chloe paraty, a BV veneta in nero.
> 
> *Fakes*- lots of fake chanel cambon, some fake bbags and fake neverfulls
> 
> Bourke St/Collins St. are eye candies for designer purses!!


 
I would have been in BAG heaven!!!!


----------



## WineLover

I hit the jackpot today - 8 LV sightings at Fair Oaks Mall in Fairfax, VA while back to school shopping with my daughter!

3 mono speedies
1 damier azur speedy
1 neverfull MM
1 ellipse PM
1 luca tote
1 monogram mat webster street (mine )


----------



## BagAngel

Saw several fakes today mostly MC, ugh! They tend to emerge after the holidays when people have been abroad in Europe & buy fakes on the stalls!


----------



## italianlolita

I saw a Mahina in Biscuit at Nikkos sushi in Arlington Heights IL


----------



## IFFAH

Yest @ Gunther's Purvis St, SG

Mahina Amelia Clutch


----------



## latinmalemodel

I actually seen real LV's lol saw a Green Graffiti Speedy at a panera bread and a Bucket at a pet store oh and a really worned out fake chanel cambon


----------



## bibijess

At school on friday my friend and another girl were wearing a damier ebony speedy 30


----------



## heychar

I went to visit my cousin and we went to her local shopping area I saw soooo many fake LV's it was like fake town! 1 with black feet shaped like a triangle, a mono Alma with horrid interior and white fraying thread on the outside a small chanel reporter shaped one that LV never ever made and this chick looked at my bag then then looked down her snout at me with my Damier speedy 30 she was dressed nice so she obviously thought she could get away with it I just smiled to myself after she passed me as I just thought some people  and with all the fakes I saw not one real deal expect mine! I only ever really see the real deal in the city centre!


----------



## prisma

was in bourke st melbourne again, saw a lot of women with vernis bags this time, no fakes seen today.


----------



## kburns2000

While out to eat a saw a Mono Galliera GM and a Damier Speedy


----------



## bibijess

at my fiance work i saw a neverfull in damier azur (sorry for the quality)


----------



## keishapie1973

I was in downtown Chicago the other day and saw an Azur NF with a really nice patina.  From a distance, it appeared to be a really good fake.


----------



## MyCocoCabas

Of course all of these Azur NF are fake...they havent' even been released yet...the pic of the one is obvious, the straps are way too thick...i just don't understand people who use fakes!!!  do they think it's a badge of honor?


----------



## bibijess

this is what I thought that it was a fake because it doesn't exist yet but this woman didin't seems to carry fake.
Actually the picture is really bad because I had to be unassuming but in reality the bag really looks like a real...whatever I'm not yet an expert and I don't understand neither people who wear fakes!


----------



## italianlolita

After seeing the pretty Mahina yesterday, I saw one horrible denim fake and one horrible mini lin fake.


----------



## Alexis168

Eating at a Chinese restaurant and saw a White Suhali Lockit MM, a couple of NF and a Mono Speedy


----------



## REYNALD0C

Today I went to the pier at Redondo beach and saw sooo many Louis Vuitton bags!

- 3 Mono Neverfull MM's
- 1 Tivoli Gm
- 3 Monogram Speedies
- 1 Vintage Epi
- 1 Galliera PM
- 1 Mini mono bag
- 1 grey denim bag
- MONOGRAM IRENE! <--- I kept drooling with that one!
- I had my Palermo GM

Oh and I also saw a guy with an Azur Geronimos? I was wondering if it's real or not?


----------



## Totz87

yesterday i saw at ikea
4 neverfull 3 mono and 1 damier (it' was mine!!!)  
i think 6 speedies mono but one was real (((


i don't know recognize NF the real one in mono ((


----------



## LVMN

At Rosedale Mall this afternoon and saw a monogram Ellipse PM


----------



## LynneC

Today at the Bluewater Shopping Mall I saw a couple of LV Neverfulls and a Tivoli plus various other random designs in LV monogram that were clearly fake along with many Gucci bags. Sadly most of those were fakes too! 

Yuk!


----------



## basicandorganic

Within the past week I saw:

A Monogram Speedy 35 with a gorgeous Patina
Grey denim Slightly
Chocolate Mahina (the most beautiful thing in the world)
The ugliest... UGLIEST fake mono Neverful. D:
A perforated pochette in pink
I saw a Palermo PM (Fell in love with the way the girl was wearing it... and now I want it sooooo bad!)


I also saw my second birkin... a gorgeous 30cm OSTRICH in blue on this fabulous lady at Holt Renfrew yorkdale!


----------



## bdrmflr

I'm glad that this thread exists, because I wanted to share my conversion with _someone_. Yesterday, at ikea I saw this beautiful* Palermo GM* with a beautiful honey patina  on the shoulder of a young woman, who seemed to be clinging onto this guy's arm in love. Masterpiece.


----------



## Cari284

Today I saw NF mono in size mm


----------



## awhitney

I seen a fake Damier Duomo, and fake Hampstead PM....yukkkkkky


----------



## basicandorganic

I just saw my Speedy 25 today.


----------



## Alexis168

Saw 2 Mono Speedies while I was out getting lunch today.


----------



## momofgirls

Azur Speedy 30 at Costco we comment at each other Speedy.


----------



## Alexis168

Saw an Epi Speedy in Cassis while walking back to the office after lunch.


----------



## Louis&Mark

I saw monty and totally@neiman marcus today


----------



## roxies_mom

Today at the nail salon, I saw a very well dressed older lady walk in carrying what appeared to be an LV Toiletry Pouch 26....when I walked back to get my pedi, she was in the pedi chair next to me and what I saw was a horrible fake pouch......it had a dark brown leather patch on the front and a pleather vachetta looking wrist strap.....she eyeballed my damier nf with my pomme vernis cles hanging from it and she knew she was busted!  But she was a very nice lady.....


----------



## CGS

Today I saw a azur speedy 30, a mono 25, and a Cabas Mezzo-


----------



## SpoiledMom

I saw a Speedy 25 in Azur
           Cabas Piano
           Epi Alma in black
           Cherries Pochette Accessories
           Neverfull pm

At Pentagon City


----------



## jennyjenny

At the University of Phoenix graduation today in Houston, TX, I saw a Damier neverfull gm, an azur speedy (30? 25?), and an ellipse with a shoulder strap.


----------



## Chanticleer

I was watching Cash Cab tonight and one of the ladies in the cab was carrying a mono Alma with a shoulder strap.


----------



## mrs moulds

I saw a speedy 30 today at the grocery store.


----------



## LVsweetstuff

Saw a girl shopping at Trader Joe's (health food market) with a white MC Speedy, and no dead giveaways that it was a fake - so jealous!


----------



## img

Petite Bucket at the Dermatologist office today.


----------



## luxuriousmom

Saw a girl at the supermarket carrying a graphite speedy!  I don't really care if someone wants to carry a fake bag, but at least get a style that the designer makes!


----------



## HuntJumpSC

Saw a lovely mono petit noe on a young lady getting out of her car this morning.  Making me have second thoughts on having sold mine....I may just need to get another one!


----------



## ShopGirl647

In NYC ...

@ Barneys
Mono Speedy 30
Mahina L black

@ Starbucks
Damier Hampstead PM
Mono Tivoli PM


----------



## luvpugz

Today I saw a woman carrying the Summit Drive in Pomme D'Amour. Outstanding!


----------



## warden2

Saw a matching Damier Speedy 35 at Texas Roadhouse...The girl and I even looked alike!  I told her I liked her bag! LOL


----------



## kburns2000

I saw a Tivoli and a BH with a really cute charm


----------



## John 5

At work today I saw a customer with a black Mahina XS. This is the first time I've seen someone carrying a Mahina bag! 

She also carries a Suhali L'Empanoui in Sienne. So based on her two bags that I mainly see her carry, she likes low key bags.


----------



## vanhornink

Yesterday I saw three bags......the first one was at Walmart,it was monogram but couldn't tell what style it was or if it was real/fake because she had it in the cart(where a kid would sit) and it was partially covered.......the other two were in Costco's, the first one was a mono never-full, brand new, vachetta was light and bright, she was right in front of me getting a food sample, it looked real and the other one was a mono speedy, looked like a 30, and it looked real, it had patina. I think those two ladies were together cause I thought I had seen them when we were leaving and they were together.


----------



## tvtori

Actually, the greater irony is girls/women with LVs that live paycheck to paycheck; rent, don't own and carry a monthly credit card debt.


----------



## annie1

how on earth can you tell without getting right up to someone that the bag if fake? I guess I have not paid that much attention.


----------



## Chanticleer

Today at Towson mall I saw three mono speedies and 1 damier ebene speedy.


----------



## conrad18

Yesterday at the outlet mall, I saw two lovely Japanese ladies with LV. I was so pleasantly surprised since I hardly ever see any real LV where I live. One had a Noe with a nice patina and the other lady had an Epi Speedy in Rubis. Gorgeous!


----------



## MyCocoCabas

I was stunned - today at Mass (church) a lady walked in with a Damier NF GM.  It's the first time I've seen an LV or any designer bag at Mass.  I would never DREAM of taking such a nice bag to Mass - I would feel so self conscious.  I'd be judging myself - why don't you take the money you spent on that bag and give it to the poor.


----------



## prplhrt21

I saw a ton of LV's at Woodbury Common today..
my Monty GM
Mono Galliera
Azur Galliera
Nerverfull's
Speedy's
Mono Eva


----------



## img

DH and I spent the day shopping on Michigan Avenue yesterday.  This is what I saw:

Mono NF MM
(4) Mono Speedy 30
Damier Speedy 30
Palermo GM
Mono Beverly
(2) Batignolles Vertical 
Odeon MM
Galliera GM
Amarante Reade


----------



## mrs moulds

On my flight from Atlanta to Houston, actress Keisha Knight-Pulliam, ( Rudi from the Cosby show ) was also on the flight; and she was using a Damier pegase.
Now during my stay in Houston, I was in LV heaven!
I saw plenty of speedy's ( Damier & Mono ) Galliera's, 2 Mono NF PM's & 2 Trevi PM's.


----------



## taniherd

Yesterday I saw a lady carrying a Mono Thames GM at Super Target.


----------



## heychar

tvtori said:


> Actually, the greater irony is girls/women with LVs that live paycheck to paycheck; rent, don't own and carry a monthly credit card debt.



I do happen to own my home, have no debt and keep cc for emergency's, but some how that seems offensive...these people may have received them as gifts...or there just bad with money for a short period in their life! or even they could be just happy with the way their life is! can't see on irony at all just differences/quirks in people which is what makes the world go round!


----------



## HuntJumpSC

tvtori said:


> Actually, the greater irony is girls/women with LVs that live paycheck to paycheck; rent, don't own and carry a monthly credit card debt.


 

Wow~ who tinkled in your Cheerios? :weird:

FYI~ Our home is paid for, we have no debt, and my credit card (on the rare occasion I use it, is paid off)  If I can't pay cash or use my debit for something, I don't buy it.

I don't live paycheck to paycheck, and my indulgences are my new hunter (horse) prospect, my LV bags & accessories and Hermes scarves, flying and deer hunting.  How's that for a strange variety?  My husband jokes that I'm the only woman who carries an expensive designer bag into the woods & up a tree to shoot a deer. (I'm not quite that bad!)

I don't blow money unwisely, and I think long and hard about every purchase I make.  Several of my LV & Hermes items were purchased as pre-loved.  Does that bother me?  No.  

I don't have to have new~ in fact, the majority of my purchases are used, even with my equestrian stuff.  I can't justify paying $250 for a pair of riding breeches when I can get the same pair off of Ebay slightly used for $75 or less.  My custom boots and chaps, which would run me $500 or more?  Yep, you guessed it~ used.  And carefully checked to my measurements before buying.  

Passing judgement on the ladies here in such a broad manner is rude and uncalled for.  There are many here who save for a long time to purchase that longed-for bag.  There are others here who, yes, can afford to buy what they want and are well off.  And you are right, there are some who may be in debt, live paycheck to paycheck, and might not have priorities in order.  

But, there is one thing I've learned in the year and a half I've been on here.  Everyone is supportive and encouraging of each other, we all have a common interest, and no one here likes to see anyone go into debt over luxury items.  That is why there is a money and finance board on here.  We support each other and try to help those who may have a spending problem~ by giving advice and ideas on how to manage their priorities & finances and control their debt.

OK, off my soapbox.  Carry on!


----------



## roxies_mom

HuntJumpSC said:


> Wow~ who tinkled in your Cheerios? :weird:
> 
> FYI~ Our home is paid for, we have no debt, and my credit card (on the rare occasion I use it, is paid off) If I can't pay cash or use my debit for something, I don't buy it.
> 
> I don't live paycheck to paycheck, and my indulgences are my new hunter (horse) prospect, my LV bags & accessories and Hermes scarves, flying and deer hunting. How's that for a strange variety? My husband jokes that I'm the only woman who carries an expensive designer bag into the woods & up a tree to shoot a deer. (I'm not quite that bad!)
> 
> I don't blow money unwisely, and I think long and hard about every purchase I make. Several of my LV & Hermes items were purchased as pre-loved. Does that bother me? No.
> 
> I don't have to have new~ in fact, the majority of my purchases are used, even with my equestrian stuff. I can't justify paying $250 for a pair of riding breeches when I can get the same pair off of Ebay slightly used for $75 or less. My custom boots and chaps, which would run me $500 or more? Yep, you guessed it~ used. And carefully checked to my measurements before buying.
> 
> Passing judgement on the ladies here in such a broad manner is rude and uncalled for. There are many here who save for a long time to purchase that longed-for bag. There are others here who, yes, can afford to buy what they want and are well off. And you are right, there are some who may be in debt, live paycheck to paycheck, and might not have priorities in order.
> 
> But, there is one thing I've learned in the year and a half I've been on here. Everyone is supportive and encouraging of each other, we all have a common interest, and no one here likes to see anyone go into debt over luxury items. That is why there is a money and finance board on here. We support each other and try to help those who may have a spending problem~ by giving advice and ideas on how to manage their priorities & finances and control their debt.
> 
> OK, off my soapbox. Carry on!


 
 HJSC!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Wow this thread has died:
Last week 2 ladies outside of the Mission Inn. 1 Carrying a Damier Azur Speedy 35 and I can't remember what the other one was carrying.. it was Damier.

At the New Moon premiere Thursday night at the AMC.. a Manhattan GM


----------



## Gemmy46

Today at the hair salon during a mani and pedi I saw a young girl carrying a lovely Gucci tote, another woman with a very worn out, very large Mono 'back pack' (I don't know correct name of it), a lady with a well worn Neverfull MM and a dignified, older woman with a new Tivoli.  All were real.  The were also quite a few Coach bags spotted and one fab Chanel.  While I was waiting on line in the bagel store this morning with my PM Mono Totally, two attractive girls were in deep discussion about which Totally to buy, saying the GM is too large for an everyday bag.


----------



## taniherd

Oh yeah forgot about this thread.. 
At the mall today I saw:
2 mono speedy 30
1 azur speedy 30
1 poppincourt haut 
1 papillon 26
1 damier ebene 6 key holder with key bolt extender attached(my lovely daughter's)


----------



## taylorl

I don't know if it is just wear I live but I saw 5 neverfull's today, 4 mono, 1 damier.


----------



## wigglytuff

tvtori said:


> Actually, the greater irony is girls/women with LVs that live paycheck to paycheck; rent, don't own and carry a monthly credit card debt.


how do you know this?  why do you care?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

ooh forgot about this tread!

Last night I saw a GM monogram Neverfull at the Coach outlet in Niagara Falls...


----------



## Louiebabeee

I saw a mono speedy 30 at the mall today(and it wasnt mine haha)...which for around here, is very rare to see anything real, lots of fakes tho, agh.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

t somerset mall in troy
Many speedies
many NF all sizes
3 gallieras 
2 graffitti speedies
lv wallets
lv mono cles
lv popincort
and a host of others


----------



## CGS

At the airport I saw a pink graffiti keepall, and a guy with a mono keepall 55, a galleria pm, and a speedy 30-


----------



## penelope tree

I saw a speedy 30 mono at the supermarket last week - that is a huge shock for where i live. especially because it was real! (or at least looked so from where i was standing, trying to peer at it without looking crazy).


----------



## ponygirl4smokey

tvtori said:


> Actually, the greater irony is girls/women with LVs that live paycheck to paycheck; rent, don't own and carry a monthly credit card debt.


Yup...that pretty much describes me. So what? How does this affect you?  My mortgage and my horses' board gets paid on time and they eat better than I do

On the other hand, my mother is worth quite a bit....high rise condo was left to her and she carries no debt. She brings her LV's everywhere...from the rare horse show she attends to Costco to Target.


----------



## Elliespurse

I walked passed an older lady with her mono Speedy 25 this week. I had my Beverly GM on my arm and I'm sure she recognized it too. It was almost my first sighting this year here (it's a smallish town)


----------



## joyluck

Today in the supermarket, I saw a lady with a worn out but still cute yellow EPI Noe and I'm with my blue nuit Wilshire.


----------



## damieric94

today at the desert hills outlets i saw: several damier ebony and azur speedies. 1 galliera, 1 tivoli gm w a very very dark patina, a lady carrying the mono macassar bass, khalari pm, watercolor white speedy, lots of neverfulls, a judy gm taken out in the rain  and i think that was bout it


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Last weekend at Cici's pizza with the kids I saw within one group of women - grandma's, moms, with kids in strollers - Galliera GM Mono, Petite Bucket, Tivoli  (I think) and two Coaches. As I was staring out the window, with one eye on my Azur Speedy 30 (protected from the grease stains and wary of drinks tipping over........) I saw the woman's Petite bucket fall to the ground detaching somehow from her stroller, and all her things spill out! I even shouted out, Oh no!!! My DH was like What's wrong?????? I felt for her and her bag 
Today at Best Buy I saw a gorgeous Roses NF MM -- I didn't think I liked Stephen Sprouse until today.................
Sometimes I think I'm crazy, I always check women's bags out. I see a ton of Coaches, more so than LV.


----------



## Alaska

I saw a lady carrying a beautiful Bronze Bedford (I believe) on HGTV House Hunters- episode "Goodbye, City Life!" from 2008

soooo awesome! was it somebody from TPF?


----------



## scaredycat

Today at the airport I saw a Summit Drive in Amarante. Not having seen it IRL at the boutique, I could not tell if it's real or not. Last Saturday, a friend of a friend had the Pomme Summit drive, and I'm pretty sure that was authentic, as I know her husband gifts her with authentic LVs. So jealous


----------



## Alexis168

I saw at least 10 Mono NFs and Tivolis at the mall today. But I have not seen any Vernis bags at all.  I also went to LV yesterday and saw a Mono Galliera.


----------



## little*birdy

At the train station, someone carrying a Trevi PM and inside a shopping centre someone with a Sistina PM (woww, this bag is gorgeous!!)


----------



## Krab

On my work there is a lady who brings a different lv wallet every week.  I always compliment her and she keeps buying from me. XD


----------



## roxies_mom

Alaska said:


> I saw a lady carrying a beautiful Bronze Bedford (I believe) on HGTV House Hunters- episode "Goodbye, City Life!" from 2008
> 
> soooo awesome! was it somebody from TPF?


 
I saw that too!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Today at Von's, a Tivoli GM! Made me want to bring mine back out!


----------



## gre8dane

Saw in NYC:

Azur & Mono Galliera
Azur Speedy (several)
Mono & Damier NF
Pomme Lexington (!!!)


----------



## peachy pink

I saw a couple Mono and Damier Speedies and a Mono Neverfull MM! IRL its much prettier i think!


----------



## Forsyte

Miami:
recently:

Mono Galleria GM
Batignolles Horizontal (2)
several fake mono speedies
a few real mono speedies 30 and 35
Damier Neverfull GM (2)
Mono Neverfull MM (6)
Mono Neverfull GM (2)
Bloomsbury PM (2)
Azur Speedy (6)


----------



## Nat_CAN

Last Friday at TD Canada Trust on Henderson Hwy (Winnipeg), I saw a girl with Galliera GM (I think it's GM).


----------



## Lush Life

I had to go to the Mall at Short Hills today which is like LV headquarters , so I saw almost too many to count, but the ones that stood out for some reason were a Trevi GM (because I've never been a Trevi fan--but it's growing on me!) and a gorgeous Suhali Lockit!


----------



## sunkissedstephy

my coworker used an epi speedy 30.


----------



## saranghae

I saw lots of speedy and one with bloombury PM!


----------



## vtluvlv

I saw an eva clutch in monogram and a large holdall monogram, not sure what size, at my gym today, holdall definetly fake....the handles and strap have stayed a pale color for as long as i can remember and the canvas looks shiny and too flat in texture, but blondi who carries it seems to think no one notices!! hahaha


----------



## christian'sgirl

lol @ "but blondi who carries it seems to think no one notices"


----------



## flowerbobon

during holiday last year, i went back to my country I saw a lot of ladies wearing azur Galliera. It's like 5 peoples wearing Galliera on the same day and it's authentic!

mind you, the town that i stayed have NO LV store and if you want to buy one you need to get 1 hour and 45 minutes flight!


----------



## gre8dane

Went to movies & The Daughter said look - there was a beautiful *Chocolate Mahina *and a *Roses Zippy*!  Not a fan of the Chocolate color, but I've only seen it in the boutique.  It is sooo pretty outside in the sun.  Wanted to complement her on her beautiful LV, but she was buying tickets.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Today at Kildonan Mall, a girl with Parlemo GM (I think - I'm not really keep up with all model names).


----------



## missfuse

I saw 5 Damier Ebene Speedy 30s and one Mono at the Saints game yesterday.


----------



## DeannaLV

i saw a damier speedy 30 at the mall yesterday


----------



## charlie2009

At Ala Moana Mall yesterday I saw a Trevi PM.  My goodness, what a gorgeous bag!  Mostly I see damier NF's and BH's.  I have yet to see a vernis, PM or MM,  or the black electric epi IRL, but I really want to so.... I'm always keeping my beady eyes open for THE SIGHTING


----------



## DzinerBagDiva

Saw a Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Speedy 30 and a LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM LARGE BUCKET PURSE at the local thrift store today and bought both for $21.00... took them to Nordstrom's where they actually said they were both real.  This thrift store is not in the most wealthy part of the county so it is my speculation that they nothing about designer handbags.* I also showed them to a friend of mine who has no problem spending full price on her bags and she also authenticated them for me. (showed her AFTER I went to Nordstrom's)

The Speedy was in perfect condition (including the keys and the padlocks)and the Bucket had a little wear on it but for $21.00 for both, I would have been a fool to leave them behind.

* they tend to have at any given time, genuine coach, dooney's etc.   Their clientele is not savvy enough to know the difference between a genuine and a really good knock-off.  My aunt had a speedy and she said she could not believe that I was able to buy one at the thrift store.  I go there at least twice a month to see if I can find another authentic designer bag and I will be going back later this week to see if the white bag I saw today, is still there!


----------



## Nordy's girl

Saw a very nice Mono totally at the Dr.'s today, looked really nice!


----------



## lightdays

A lot of the ladies that carry LV in my area are Asians and I'm one of them.  I see a lot of them carry neverfulls. Seems to be popular over here.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I was in Las Vegas last week and I swear every single woman was carrying an LV bag there and the guys were not that far behind either


----------



## LVOEnyc

WillstarveforLV said:


> I was in Las Vegas last week and I swear every single woman was carrying an LV bag there and the guys were not that far behind either


 
I've noticed that about Las Vegas. People must be hittin it big there!


----------



## clotheshorse

Monogram Neverfull 
Damier Azur Speedy

NJ Path


----------



## Sonita

i saw a girl with a mono speedy 25 at the supermarket. she looked super classy...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LVOEnyc said:


> I've noticed that about Las Vegas. People must be hittin it big there!


 That's what I was thinking too - everyone except me 
I guess that's why they just opened another LV store at the new City Center that has 3 floors!! It was a huge store!


----------



## OnMyWay

In the centro of Valle de Bravo, Mexico... Louis Vuitton Bulles GM, Damier Neverfull GM, MULICOLORE SPEEDY 35!! <------HAHA!...


----------



## lookoutapiano

I saw two girls with the Palermo PM today. One of them I see almost everyday I get off work, hers has a lovely patina developing. The other was a new sighting and the bag itself looked brand new. 

Now I want one too!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I saw a lady with a mono speedy 25.

I also saw a fake mono NF. ush:


----------



## Forsyte

I saw an azur 30 at the mall the other night. But other than that I haven't seen hardly anything lately! Unbelievable!


----------



## LVCRAZED

At costco...damier speedy 25


----------



## kuishinbomeow

I was eating dinner at Salo Salo tonight, and to my surprise, for the 1st time I saw a Vernis Alma PM in Gris Art Deco. It is pretty and elegance.


----------



## Pink Rose

I hardly ever see anything but fakes around here but a couple of days ago I saw a man with a neverfull with the most gorgeous patina!


----------



## peachy pink

Many pretty speedies. 2 Ebene (I think 30, not smaller), and 2 Monos.
Then 2 Mono shoulder bags, couldn't identify them tho because I didn't see them very well..


----------



## gre8dane

Went to Tysons Corner:
Many Speedies, mostly Azur
Mono bucket
Mono NF
Mirage Speedy Black
Brand new Manhattan GM
Mono Galliera


----------



## 0Lily0

Well let's see. Saturday I seen a white WC speedy 35 at Lucille's steakhouse...as well as a Damier ebene NF MM and a a Tivoli GM.
Today at school I seen a Mono Galliera...I just love seeing them, it doesn't matter which ones as long as they are real hehe!
edit- i also seen an Alma vernis in pomme on Sat...it was gorgeous!


----------



## peachy pink

Yesterday was so fun!
I saw 2 Mono speedies, a 30 and a 35... but the coolest thing was an Alma Mirage, I think


----------



## him8nce_momma69

Last one I saw was a woman carrying a Mono Speedy 30...SO obviously fake, it was painful!


----------



## Love LV

At lunch today with my mother I saw:

a mono looping bag
a damier bloomsbury
a mono bosphore

and my monty -


----------



## Tinki

peachy pink said:


> Yesterday was so fun!
> I saw 2 Mono speedies, a 30 and a 35... but the coolest thing was an Alma Mirage, I think


 
 I'm surprised you see so many real ones. Every time I visit my family back home in Stuttgart I see nothing but fake ones. Especially right after the summer when people come back from vacationing in Turkey.


----------



## PurseKindaGal

last night at a sushi bar I spotted a Galliera PM


----------



## taniherd

At Lowes Food grocery store today I saw a lady carrying a Trevi PM.
I know the consensus on this LV forum loves this bag but I don't. Sorry.  
This bag just does nothing for me. My wallet thanks me also. Ha!
I was carrying my damier ebene speedy 30.


----------



## vanhornink

Yesterday at the mall I saw 2 mono speedies, one was a 25 for sure and the other was either a 30/35, both definitely real, very nice patina and today in the Target parking lot I saw a woman getting in her huge white Mercedes SUV, I haven't seen this model before must be new, she had a mono looping bag.


----------



## ETenebris

In Dallas last week I saw a roses Speedy 25, a Vavin tote (I think...it looked just like a Cabas Mezzo, but without the vachetta base), my SC, and a Galliera PM.  At the airport I saw a gorgeous woman with a Neverfull MM, some sort of LV luggage (I can't remember if it was a Pegase), and the monogramouflage shawl around her neck.  WOW!   Since I live in Oklahoma, this was a huge amount of LV in a short time!


----------



## grapegravity

At a Chinese temple today, I saw a white WC speedy and Vernis Summit Drive in Perle~


----------



## sarahguz

WOW! What a great thread 

I didn't leave my house today but does my Artsy count? 
Tomorrow I am working at my store in an upscale mall, so I'll be sure to keep track of how many I see (I'm sure there will be some TDF!)


----------



## ~ Vuitton MoM ~

i only saw my gold miror alma today  
i only went to my aunts for superbowl.


----------



## peachy pink

Tinki said:


> I'm surprised you see so many real ones. Every time I visit my family back home in Stuttgart I see nothing but fake ones. Especially right after the summer when people come back from vacationing in Turkey.


Oh that is so true, about the Turkey holidays .. but it depends where I'm going. On the train, I often see so many nasty fakes!! It's like Mono canvas sewed together in weird ways... yuck.


----------



## Jaeniver

I saw a Galliera PM in mono.


----------



## Tinki

peachy pink said:


> Oh that is so true, about the Turkey holidays .. but it depends where I'm going. On the train, I often see so many nasty fakes!! It's like Mono canvas sewed together in weird ways... yuck.


 
LOL. I know! Sometimes I wonder how they can even leave the house with those "purses". 

On a side note: Didn't see any real ones here lately, but a lady almost hugged me at Walmart, because she was so excited that my Galliera was real. Hahaha.


----------



## Q-Liz

NF damier at a grocery store 2day..


----------



## Princess Saf

Apart from all my own bags......

A beautiful little Mono Trouville outside my shop in the shopping centre! So small and cute....kinda like a posh lunchbox! LOL


----------



## peachy pink

Haha Tinki! So cute!

So right now I'm on the train and theres this lady sitting opposite to me and shes carrying this real nasty fake "messebger monogram" bag!! I took a pic with my blackberry so Ill upload it asap, but this could have beem in a comedy movie! I sat down opposite to her- purposely- so i could examine her bag ... LOL glad she didnt notice. And my BB makes this clicking noise when i take a pic.. Just pretened not having heard anythging! Haha!


----------



## CGS

I saw a Gorgeous Vert Bronze Bellevue today!


----------



## Forsyte

I saw an big bold and glamorous Mono NF GM today! The woman wearing it pulled it off perfectly! Black heeled boots, pencil skirt...it' was out of a magazine.


----------



## peachy pink

peachy pink said:


> Haha Tinki! So cute!
> 
> So right now I'm on the train and theres this lady sitting opposite to me and shes carrying this real nasty fake "messebger monogram" bag!! I took a pic with my blackberry so Ill upload it asap, but this could have beem in a comedy movie! I sat down opposite to her- purposely- so i could examine her bag ... LOL glad she didnt notice. And my BB makes this clicking noise when i take a pic.. Just pretened not having heard anythging! Haha!








that's what I was talking about.


----------



## grapegravity

I saw a Tivoli PM when coming into work..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

peachy pink said:


> that's what I was talking about.






I saw a lady with a speedy 30 last night


----------



## Bagged

peachy pink said:


> that's what I was talking about.


----------



## shum18

I saw a Bloomsbury GM and a monogram Alma.


----------



## CGS

Mono Speedy 30, Trevi GM, and Tivoli GM, all at the same party!


----------



## lcs

peachy pink said:


> that's what I was talking about.


This is too funny!  When I was in HS, there was a girl who thought she was hot stuff because she had a fakie Lv bag with this same horrid print!


----------



## kburns2000

I saw a Mirage Speedy at the salon.


----------



## NITE_FOXX

i saw a gorgeous tivloi gm at the gardens mall i so want this bag


----------



## echobags

I was at the Short Hills Mall in NJ and there were LV's everywhere...but the one that i remember is the Mono Stresa.  I have only seen it in the LV store but never i real live...and it was gorgeous.  I had to add it to my wishlist.


----------



## Forsyte

I saw several BH's and a few Mono NF's at the mall today.


----------



## mrs moulds

I saw a lot of LV at Mardi Gras last week:
Speedy's
Neverfull's
Only saw 1 fake and that was when I was in Ross looking for a t-shirt. At the checkout, this lady had a Damier Ogdeon? The leather was a plastic material. She looked at me and the bag I was carrying ( mono petite noe ) and smiled.


----------



## mrs moulds

Oh, I forgot to mention after Christmas while in Tiffany's I saw a lady wearing a long fur coat carrying Alma Vernis in Pomme and it was beautiful!!! Now, the fur coat I wasn't a big fan of.....


----------



## 0Lily0

Saw a fake speedy azur 30...yuck.


----------



## mrs moulds

My husband & I went to dinner tonight, and I saw nothing but Damier bags: speedy 35, Alma's.


----------



## Hindo

so because its no you who carry a bag it must be fake  like all here are experts..


----------



## Hindo

I like beautiful bags and nice stuff but at the same time i say to myself everybody do as well. Let's not make fun of people who can not afford a real bag so subsitute with non real one just to fullfil some need at the end its just a brand making a lot of money on our behalf. so I think we should talk about the real ones and if there is a fake it not even called a vuitton so why even bother yourself taking pictures and making fun out of the other


----------



## lcs

Hindo said:


> I like beautiful bags and nice stuff but at the same time i say to myself everybody do as well. Let's not make fun of people who can not afford a real bag so subsitute with non real one just to fullfil some need at the end its just a brand making a lot of money on our behalf. so I think we should talk about the real ones and if there is a fake it not even called a vuitton so why even bother yourself taking pictures and making fun out of the other


Maybe its because people who buy fake bags are asking for it.  Purchasing a fake bag doesn't support the designer who owns the rights to that design.  Not to mention it is uber illegal.  Also, pretty much anybody can be an "expert" on spotting fake Vuitton...trust me, it's not hard to spot a fake from across the room.  There are some really good fakes now, but there are usually tiny differences that can be spotted.


----------



## Fairy-bag

Saw an Eva in mono and a NF in damier ebene yesterday. I see fakes (Mostly Speedy in mono) almost every day...


----------



## Dixie79

Today I see a Mono speedy 30 whit a georgeus patina on the road outside my hosue. And a lady at a shopping mall in Oslo carried a Mono Gallaria


----------



## Alexis168

Had lunch at Taylor's and saw a woman with a Mono NF GM.


----------



## Coral3

I went to see Avatar in 3D recently and a girl with a black mc Courtney MM sat near me...unfortunately her bag turned out to be the highlight of the movie!


----------



## Hindo

lcs said:


> Maybe its because people who buy fake bags are asking for it. Purchasing a fake bag doesn't support the designer who owns the rights to that design. Not to mention it is uber illegal. Also, pretty much anybody can be an "expert" on spotting fake Vuitton...trust me, it's not hard to spot a fake from across the room. There are some really good fakes now, but there are usually tiny differences that can be spotted.


 

I agree with you it is obvious so for me we don't need to make fun of these people because this for sure doesn't make us better. Most of people over here save a lot and in some forum i read that they don't event buy what they want in the supermarket to get an LV means live and let live as someone said before and also nobody IS BETTER than nobody...


----------



## Cori629

On my (less than 10min) walk to the office from penn station in NYC today I saw first all in monogram- cabas mezzo, 2 speedys, 3 neverfulls, a totally and then an azur speedy... and that's only when I started paying attention


----------



## roxies_mom

At the nail salon I saw a Mono NF MM.....


----------



## bagaddict75

Mono speedy 25 and 30


----------



## handbagpurse

at the Pennsylvania Sands casino today...
Not a single LV spotted other than my Eva in Mono.  At least no fakes either!


----------



## 4purse

Last weekend my husband and I were on a shopping trip in Seattle. I"ve NEVER seen soooo many Louis Vuitton bags. Lots of Neverfull...both Mono and Azur, some very old grungy Mono Speedy bags and two Artsy and a couple of Damier Speedy. I even saw two Cerise bags, the bucket and the Speedy.  

 Needless to say it was a great day for LV...must have been the spring weather.  I was carrying my Monty PM which I didn't see any of and that's also what I love about the Monty, it's a great bag and you don't see it everywhere.


----------



## jaslee

Damier speedy 35, Mono Neverfull MM, Damier Neverfull MM, and the Ellipse MM


----------



## yeliab

I just came back from Maui Hawaii...  My word...  they have LV everywhere!!  It's not just the locals - the tourists all have their LVs out!  Wow!  I've seen NEW styles while I was there in Maui...  a huge LV mono bag with a twisted leather handle shaped like an oversized hobo...   That was a 1st for me!  That was the only new style that stuck out for me....  Wow!


----------



## KatsBags

I took my 11 y/o daughter to the Bon Jovi concert (her first)  last night 

While we were waiting in line, we talked a couple who thought it was really fun that she was at the concert. They liked her so much and were so excited for her, they gave her a book autographed by the band (they had two). They had received them at a VIP meet & greet with the band.

Anyway, the woman was carrying a Damier Eva clutch with the chain strap.


----------



## Forsyte

I saw a big beautiful tivoli at the mall today. A speedy 25 at a food stand yesterday.


----------



## Galliera

I saw a beautiful Mono Galliera at Kohls.


----------



## Princess Saf

Sadly the ones I see are fake  but mine are real n always brighten up my day!


----------



## Fairy-bag

I went to a Ferrari clubs meeting and I saw many NF in mono, one Roxbury drive, a purse in Mini Lin which I didn't recognize and a fake Speedy 25.


----------



## princesselektra

i saw lots of Damier Speedy's today on the LIRR and Herald Square in NY


----------



## keishapie1973

yeliab said:


> I just came back from Maui Hawaii... My word... they have LV everywhere!! It's not just the locals - the tourists all have their LVs out! Wow! I've seen NEW styles while I was there in Maui... *a huge LV mono bag with a twisted leather handle shaped like an oversized hobo*... That was a 1st for me! That was the only new style that stuck out for me.... Wow!


 
Sounds like you saw the Artsy.  It is beautiful and I agree, Wow.


----------



## coreenmd

i saw 2 speedies, both 30's. then an artsy. my next speedy will really be a 35!


----------



## sarahguz

WOW today I saw a lady with the new Messenger bag from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection! I couldn't believe it so I had to do a double take! Just thought it was exciting hehe


----------



## Forsyte

I saw a girl in the gap with a perfectly oxidized speedy 25 it was gorgeous! If it had been any larger I think it would have overpowered the wearer and she was tall!


----------



## mumar_k

I was in line to order at panera bread and the lady in the front had the mono totally pm. Loved it, she carried the bag with great style.


----------



## MOWCAM

I saw an Alma, think it was a MM, in vernis pomme at the wine monopoly store (yup - they don't sell wine in the grocery stores in Norway, only specialty stores) over the weekend. I almost tripped over myself to get a good look at it. My boyfriend asked me _what is *WRONG* with you_, I just gave him a smile.


----------



## vinolady

I see all types of LV where I live, but today I saw two twin teenagers carrying their twin speedy 25s.


----------



## criscruz

Too many NF mono in Oslo City nowadays.  It is carried mostly by women in their 30s up.

I guess its really fashionable and versatile.


----------



## cjkuhl

On Sunday I saw an azur pouchette, mono noe, and mono totally at various stores....it was a good LV day!


----------



## declaredbeauty

On my way home from the gym:


----------



## Coral3

I saw a little old lady in the jeweller's with a white mc Alma...she looked so cute with it!!


----------



## Coral3

MOWCAM said:


> I saw an Alma, think it was a MM, in vernis pomme at the wine monopoly store (yup - they don't sell wine in the grocery stores in Norway, only specialty stores) over the weekend. I almost tripped over myself to get a good look at it. My boyfriend asked me _what is *WRONG* with you_, I just gave him a smile.


----------



## barkleybow

In Nordstrom's today--a beautiful sagging Speedy 30, a mono NF GM, not cinched, and a mono galliera.  I had my mono speedy 30.


----------



## CGS

Sonatine and Green Graffiti speedy-


----------



## xichic

today at the post office i saw a lady with an black XXL Mahina on one arm AND Damier ebene GM NF on the other (her NF filled with files).  on top if it she was wearing knee high CL boots.   i couldnt stop staring... instead of looking weighed down by two huge LVs on her, she totally looked like a lady who had it all under control (sad to say that i had a ton of time to make all of these assumptions because the post office line was SO long!)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ lmao

Saw a lady yesterday at the airport with a mono speedy 40, also saw a man with a mono keepall 50. 

Today I saw a lady with a vernis rose pop alma,  I was on the cell phone to my Mom when I saw her and I stopped talking for a while so I could see it


----------



## coreenmd

i saw 2 batignolles horizontal! it's so peculiar because ive been telling my s.o. the other day that not a lot of people had the batignolles since we mostly see NF's. and today i see 2 BH's in the mall with him, plus i was carrying my BV too!


----------



## taniherd

I saw a lady carrying a Cabas Piano in Super Target today. 
I was carrying my Damier ebene speedy 30.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Went to Downtown Vancouver today.
Eclipse 28 Speedy in Black
Tons of speedies and neverfulls
Miroir sac plat in argent
Tivoli PM


----------



## taniherd

I saw a few LV's today. 3 looked to be authentic.   
At the mall 2 speedies azur & ebene 30. Mono NF.
Then I was waiting in line behind a lady at DMV with a FAKE Roses speedy. 
I was carrying my mono Totally MM


----------



## mutt lover

Older ladies at lunch table next to mine: Damier NF MM and beautifully patina'd Speedy 30...which she placed on the GROUND UNDER HER SEAT! My Mon Mono Speedy 25 was sitting on my coat in the chair next to me, and the whole time I kept looking at her bag on the ground and was very traumatized. I'm not insane OCD, but on the floor? Really?


----------



## coreenmd

was at a wedding and saw 1)azur eva, 2) pochette in white mc and 3)an RF sunset blvd filled to the brim.  i also saw about 3 chanels, 1 vintage flap which was placed on the floor in church, floor was white though, a white classic flap. and my own beige clair timeless clutch


----------



## sophiae

Last night at my favorite sushi restaurant I saw a girl with a Mono Speedy 30!  She kept looking over at me with my Damier NF lol.


----------



## taniherd

mutt lover said:


> Older ladies at lunch table next to mine: Damier NF MM and beautifully patina'd Speedy 30...which she placed on the GROUND UNDER HER SEAT! My Mon Mono Speedy 25 was sitting on my coat in the chair next to me, and the whole time I kept looking at her bag on the ground and was very traumatized. *I'm not insane OCD, but on the floor? Really?*




I can't stand to see ANY brand purse on the floor.  Ewww!  I'm with you.  
My LV's are on a chair or my lap.


----------



## taniherd

Ok today in Bath & Body Works I saw 2 ladies carrying a ebene Speedy 30 & a mono Multipli-cite LV with dark dark handles.  
I had my horizontal lockit.


----------



## keishapie1973

I rarely see LV but today at my son's basketball game, a lady was carrying a Mono Speedy 30.  I was carrying my Damier NF MM.


----------



## Coral3

Trolley-Dolly said:


> ^ Today I saw a lady with a vernis rose pop alma,  I was on the cell phone to my Mom when I saw her and I stopped talking for a while so I could see it


 
Oooh, I'd LOVE to see one of those IRL - (I would have bought one myself but LV said they weren't selling them in Australia


----------



## mizz_tiff

Yesterday at supermarket- Say a lady with an Alma MM Amarante. It was so beautiful!


----------



## mrs moulds

Out for dinner and spotted 2 mono speedy's both 30's


----------



## mirason

Okay today, i saw a lady with the mono galliera, then a mono speedy 30 and another one with the mono totally Pm and she was staring at my mono irene...lol...I got a lot of stare today, more than usual...oh yeah, one with a mono NF pm, and her man was checking out my bag...hehehe!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Went to Bellevue and downtown Seattle today..
Damier & Monogram Neverfulls and Speedys..
Tivoli PM
Mahina XL in Black


----------



## him8nce_momma69

Out last night with DH for dessert and spotted...

Damier Ebene 25 - Real
Mono Speedy 30 - FAKE (even my DH could tell!!  )
Boetie PM - Real


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yesterday at the post office I saw a lady with an MC pochette. 
At lunch yesterday my husband spotted a lady with an "ugly LV" - that "ugly LV" being a monogramoflage speedy  
And my friend last night had her ebene speedy 35


----------



## Bentley4Bags

Thursday at the NYC Penn station I saw a Azur Neverfull MM....very lovely bag.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Coral3 said:


> Oooh, I'd LOVE to see one of those IRL - (I would have bought one myself but LV said they weren't selling them in Australia



It was the first time I actually ever saw one! Where I live I always see very rare LV's


----------



## Bagologist

On Friday when my sister and I were coming back from LV at the Fashion Show Mall here in Las Vegas after I purchased my vernis coin purse in pomme and about to walk into Neiman Marcus, a woman had a gorgeous Alma MM in the Rose Pop color...that was the first time we have both seen that bag in that color in person..she was also carrying a HUGE LV shopping bag so it made us wonder what was in the bag!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I saw a lady at the post office with a mono NF GM & a mono zippy


----------



## BagDivaaa

Disney Cruise for spring break saw mono neverfull, cabas mezzo, BV


----------



## 0Lily0

Today at school I seen a Mono speedy*seemed to be a 30* if I'm not mistaken. Yesterday I seen a grip at Morongo Casino...too many to count.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Last night at dinner - Mono speedy 25


----------



## WillstarveforLV

At Macy's in Buffalo I saw a monogram tivoli pm with a monogram insolite wallet


----------



## Olya6070

Yesterday at the GAP store I saw a lady with a Mono Neverfull GM. She smiled at me, and I was carrying my Mono Speedy 30.


----------



## mrs moulds

Had Japanese food and spotted 2 mono speedy's both 30's one new and other vintage.


----------



## sachina

I spotted mono speedy 30 and 35 plus Papillon 26 same time at Bed and Bath beyond. I was also wearing mono 30, so tatal of 4 people wearing LV at check out line.  The cashier even noticed us and asked me, "Is something special about the bag?  I see them a lot today. What brand is it?"  
I just have to smile.....


----------



## ellacoach

Today at Target a woman walked by carrying a Galliera PM, which just happened to be the bag I am carrying today! 
Of course I did a double take since I've never seen someone else in real life carry a Galliera. Speedies, Neverfulls etc yes but not a Galliera~


----------



## roxies_mom

Saturday shopping at the Gardens Mall we saw a Tivoli pm, Damier NF MM, Mono NF MM, Mono Speedy 30, and a Mono pochette.....along with my graffiti speedy 30 and my niece's montsouris backpack pm


----------



## glamourdoll.

Yesterday, I went to the Woodland Park Zoo in Seattle, saw an Odeon MM.
Seattle Premium Outlets - Azur Galliera PM, too many Speedies and Neverfulls in all prints, Damier Verona PM, Tivoli PM


----------



## monhelu

Before I bought my first LV, I didn't really notice LVs...

Now everytime I go to VAlley Fair Mall I notice lots of LVs:
Within the last month at Valley Fair I've seen 2 Galliera pm Mono, 3 Trevi pms, 1 Eva Mono, 2 Mono Speedys, 2 Damier Speedys, and 1 cross body style looking LV I don't know the name.  They all looked beautiful too.


----------



## sophiae

At the mall the other day...  Mono Speedy 30, Odeon MM (I think), Damier Eva, and Palermo PM.


----------



## Dancechika24

Today at work (which is also at school)-- in the city, I saw like 3 mono NF, 1 damier ebene NF and 1 Tivoli...all on students....oh and on my way to work (via lexington ave), i saw a very stylish older lady with a damier azur speedy in 30...it looked soo good on her, made me want to get azur speedy too!


----------



## Olya6070

Today at Nordstrom I saw Vernis Alma MM in Amarante. Yesterday, downtown Chicago - again Vernis Alma MM in Amarante, Mono Galliera PM and Damier Speedy.


----------



## loveglam

Today at school I saw a Damier Speedy 25 and a 35, then later at the mall I saw a Mono Neverful MM, and a Mono Sarah wallet.


----------



## kstina

John 5 said:


> Sunday when I was backing out of the parking lot at the movies... I almost hit this girl that was carrying a very oxidized Speedy 25...




Nothing wrong with that, my vintage speedy is oxidized but she looks beautiful  Teehee.


----------



## mrs moulds

Since I live in the land of coach, LV sightings are so exiting to me.  I saw a Mono Speedy 30 & Damier Speedy 30 at the grocery store.


----------



## pesternome

You would have been in heaven. At Easter mass on Sunday the LV bags were out in force. In my immediate area I spied a few mono and damier speedies in varying sizes, a mono alma, a damier trevi, a monty, and a couple that I didn't recognize (I'm no expert). One was like a mono sac plat but a little more interesting looking and had a vachetta shoulder strap attached. The other was a hobo looking bag made of a soft white leather material embossed with monogram pattern. It was accented with snake-skin appearing material. Were those last two real bags I wonder?


----------



## declaredbeauty

Yesterday at a Wedding Show:
Tivoli GM
Damier Ebene Speedy 25
Palermo
(going to some ignorant but) the Alma bag with all flowers.... not roses


----------



## bak426

Yesterday at the mall
Azur speedy 35, Damier ebene neverfull GM,  Azur galleria PM, Monogram papillion,  Bellevue PM in Pomme.


----------



## handbagobession

Yesterday at Jimmy John's sandwich shop, a mono alma and at the St. John's Town Center I saw the bag that Madonna advertised last year (I don't know the name).  It had a gathered front flap and a hard strap, anyways, it was gorgeous and I couldn't believe I saw one around.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yesterday I saw a woman with an azur speedy 30 then another lady a few hours later with an azur 35.


----------



## mrs moulds

I saw a Azur Speedy 30 in church and a Mono Speedy 30 when leaving the gym today.


----------



## sarahguz

I saw a silver vernis like a papillion (not sure what the bag is called in the Vernis line) and an artsy and a damier men's messenger bag! I also went to the store but that doesn't count!


----------



## seresy

Yesterday in the center of town I saw a woman with a red/white mon monogram Keepall 45 or 50, who had hung it from her kid's stroller handles.. It was nice enough that I had to bump the thread for it


----------



## mizz_tiff

*At work:* I saw a lady with a speedy 25 with very "heavy" patina on the handles. Looked lovely. Also had a shoulder strap. She pulled it off very well.


----------



## sarahguz

I saw one of the Monogram Kalahari bags yesterday... GORGEOUS!


----------



## mrs moulds

I saw a mono speedy 30 with beautiful patina. And remember, I live in coach land!


----------



## loveglam

At school I saw a fake Azur Speedy - the handles were too long. 
But later at the mall I saw a Mono Galliera and a Mono NF.


----------



## declaredbeauty

At the Riverside Plaza coming out of Citibank I had seen two ladies carrying LV! One was carrying a Mono Beverly MM and the other carrying a Tivoli GM with a BEAUTIFUL patina funny thing is, I'm pretty sure I've saw the same lady carrying the same Tivoli at Von's in the same plaza.


----------



## sarahguz

I saw a speedy 35, a mon mono speedy, and a galliera today!


----------



## petuniacouture

Today when I took my mom out for her b-day lunch to CPK at the mall I saw an Artsy MM, a Neverfull MM in Damier, a Mono Galliera PM, a Damier Hampstead GM, a Damier Hampstead MM, my Mom's Damier Ribera and I was carrying my Artsy MM.


----------



## taniherd

At Sams Club today I was in line behind a lady carrying a Wilshire Blvd in Pomme.  Those are cute little girly bags.  
I could never pull that one off.  ush:


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ whaaat, i'll bet you'd look gorgeous w.wilshire

saw a galliera, speedy, bh at the market


----------



## sarahguz

I saw a TON of great bags today!! Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene, Totally in Azur, Speedy 25, Mahina L Black, Tivoli


----------



## The Real Diehl

I seen a tivoli gm at a restaurant (boiling crab), a mono neverfull mm at the mall, a mono bucket at the mall also and of course I was rocking my Roses NF mm with hot pink shoes to match whoooweee!


----------



## taniherd

Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ whaaat, i'll bet you'd look gorgeous w.wilshire
> 
> saw a galliera, speedy, bh at the market


 
Thanks L&M 
But not only is the Wilshire too small for my needs...it's way to small for my body.  I would look crazy carrying that little purse.


----------



## Alexis168

Just saw this woman purposely flashing her Mono Stresa at me in the elevator.  I know she did it on purpose because she saw my Pink Graffiti Speedy and she swing her Stresa to the back since I was standing in the back.


----------



## scaredycat

Saw a Damier Neverfull MM, Azur Galliera PM, Eva mono when I was out at the mall yesterday. That's a lot in one day for our neck of the woods.


----------



## Pink Rose

I never see real Louis in my town but a couple weeks back, when Zara just opened here, I saw TWO women in there carrying a Speedy 30. One mono, one Azur. 
I got all excited and was like, mom look! they have REAL LV!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

My friend had her azur speedy at dinner yesterday


----------



## bakdfk

Manhattan PM. Monogram Alma, Azur Speedy 30, Tivoli GM, Totally Azur


----------



## mrs moulds

Lately, I have been seeing a lot of Mono Speedy 30. And my sister in law came to visit. She was carrying a Mono Galliera PM.


----------



## luvpugz

Today, I saw the Rose Pop Neverful, Wow, that bag looked great!  Also a Mono Neverful in GM...


----------



## scaredycat

Shopping for shoes at Aldo, I saw Damier Saleya GM..it's huge, and gorgeous!


----------



## EasterBunny

Not today, but on Queens day in NL (30 april) I saw 2 damier speedys, 1 mono speedy and 1 mono NF in Amsterdam. That's more then I saw in a year compared to where I live.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Saw a azur speedy 30 when I was at the pharmacy yesterday


----------



## mizz_tiff

Today at work: I saw a lady with a monogram eva. Looked very nice.


----------



## peachy pink

Yesterday when I was at the drugstore I saw this woman with a mono nf... it was an older one [NF! ], the patina wasn't nice  made me kinda sad.


----------



## shoppingpal

Over the past weekend, while shopping the the Leesburg Premium Outlets, I chanced upon ladies carrying Tivoli GM (there were a total of 3, including me), a couple of young ladies with monogram neverfull MMs, several monogram speedy's and 1 Damier Azur Galliera PM.


----------



## barkleybow

Atlanta airport--3 mono neverfulls, 1 mono speedy 25, 1 tivoli pm, 1 monty pm.  I had my azur Totally MM.  I'm sure there were more that I missed.


----------



## mrs moulds

Eatting tonight at a sushi bar I saw a Azur NF MM.  It was so pretty,


----------



## dohamallrat

most of clients are Sheikha....
LV is mostly their everyday bag.........uh i mean those 'pricey' LV's......


----------



## Coral3

Saw the most gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS Eden Neo (peach) in the food court at Doncaster shopping centre, Melbourne last Wed.  I looove that bag!!


----------



## .::Charisma::.

dohamallrat said:


> most of clients are Sheikha....
> LV is mostly their everyday bag.........uh i mean those 'pricey' LV's......



LOL !! Ahem!

Yesterday, saw a speedy for the first time in nottingham.


----------



## SatinDoll

Yesterday I saw an Azur Galliera GM, mono NF GM, mono papillon 30.


----------



## peachy pink

Mono Alma and a Mono Noé


----------



## taniherd

*Bump*

Wow can't believe no one has posted in this fun thread in almost a month. 

Today at the mall I was shocked to walk by a lady carrying a Bloomsbury GM I was carrying my Bloomsbury PM 
That was a surprise to me. Not a common LV bag in my area. 
I smiled at her but she stoned faced me. Oh well. 
Then I saw a lady carrying a well loved Ellipse PM in Nordstrom.
In the food court I saw a lady with a fake mono Alma


----------



## him8nce_momma69

I saw a woman carrying a Denim Sunset Tote in Pink...


----------



## gre8dane

I saw:

Alma PM in Vert Impression (!!!)
Alma MM in Pomme (!!!!) Hardly EVER see Vernis
Speedies
NFs
Azur Galliera
Azur Stresa PM


----------



## keishapie1973

I saw a lady carrying a Tivoli GM in Walgreens.  It was beautiful with a really nice patina.


----------



## ciarettes

2 days in a row i saw 2 different women carrying the galliera pm. couldn't tell if it was fake or real they were a few meters away lol but i never saw another woman carrying my new Verona mm..yet.


----------



## purse10

Artsy gm at walmart yesterday, beautiful bag!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yesterday at the airport I saw a fake trevi, mono galliera & a neverfull in damier azur


----------



## ireallylovelv

saw a neverfull and a speedy 30 azur that was gorgeous with a light patina.  made me want to carry my speedy so that it will patina ( it is brand new).


----------



## CGS

Black Aurelia GM-  Fake Trevi GM


----------



## EasterBunny

2 damier ebene speedy's, 1 mono speedy, 2 damier azur speedy and 1 azur NF. Pretty busy around the LV Amsterdam.


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

Saw a lady in the London Underground today with a Sprouse Leopard scarf and Damier Ebene Neverfull - she just plopped it on the floor of the train without care, afaik the bag was real but I was just shocked that she didn't care about it, the floor is obv very dirty! O_O


----------



## taniherd

Aisuhimeriae said:


> Saw a lady in the London Underground today with a Sprouse Leopard scarf and Damier Ebene Neverfull - *she just plopped it on the floor of the train without care*, afaik the bag was real but I was just shocked that she didn't care about it, the floor is obv very dirty! O_O




*Ewwww!  Poor Louie *


----------



## nikkayybabe

I see LV's whenever I leave the door ! It's fun but annoying because I want half the purses I see haha. Some might be fake but most are real. 
Like the other day I went to forever 21 to exchange something and for some reason ALOT of LV's were floating around (i'd save on clothes to buy LV too hehe)

a bunch of neverfulls, gallieras, and speedys. Those seem to be the most common ones in my area. As I exited the mall to go to my car though I did spot an Artsy (: so pretty !


----------



## Crazy Bag

I see LVs and H everywhere. Here's what I saw over yesterday:

Eden Speedy Argent
Sunshine Pink
Amarante Rosewood
Tons of speedies : damier and some mono
Tons of Neverfull
Graffiti NF Pink
Totally MM Mono
Pont Neuf Epi
2 Galliera PM Mono (including myself)
Galliera PM Azur
Artsy MM Mono x 2
Bellevue PM Rose Pop 
Pulp Weekender Red PM (gorgy)
Idylle speedy in pink and brown

There are plenty more gosh...so difficult to pen down.


----------



## BunnyliciouS

I saw a mono Neverfull when I went to Anthropologie

I took the Amtrak train going back home from my trip last weekend.
The lady sitting next to me had a big Keppal duffle bag.
I took a picture because it's SO pretty.

I want one...


----------



## irish_clover

A girl I work with has a multicolore speedy.She was carry it earlier this week. I live in an area no where I don't see LV everyday..not sure if that is a good or bad thing. lol


----------



## peachy pink

3 monogram neverfulls in MM  and a roses one !!!!!! it was awsome, I'm head over heels for the roses.
Then a manhattan and several speedies in mono, ebene and azur  and a monogram noe...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I saw a Palermo PM today at my local pizza place; very pretty!


----------



## Damnitshane1

I don't know why but I ALWAYS see them at the Walmart in Temecula, CA. I bet most of them are fakes but I know that if I want to see 4-5 LV bags in one place, its Walmart.


----------



## him8nce_momma69

SUCH a fake Azur Trevi PM.  And the lady complimented me on my real Tulum GM, and she was expecting me to do the same for her...I couldn't do it.


----------



## scrpo83

Saw an office mate carrying Damier Ebene Neverfull  at work


----------



## venditrice

I saw someone with the one of the Monogram Jokes walk into the LV store downtown!


----------



## happypiano

nikkayybabe said:


> I see LV's whenever I leave the door ! It's fun but annoying because I want half the purses I see haha. Some might be fake but most are real.
> Like the other day I went to forever 21 to exchange something and for some reason ALOT of LV's were floating around (i'd save on clothes to buy LV too hehe)
> 
> a bunch of neverfulls, gallieras, and speedys. Those seem to be the most common ones in my area. As I exited the mall to go to my car though I did spot an Artsy (: so pretty !



I see lots of speedies at Forever 21 too! Most are real!


----------



## pookiewookie

My mom's lil fake LV papillon, that thing is horrid! I offered to buy her a real LV and she says "oh its just ridiculous spending that much money on a purse!".


----------



## alisaxoxo

Saw a girl with a monogram speedy 30...FAKE! What a shame!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i can't stand to see a fake speedy with the super long handles... they are all over the cherry hill mall


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Today i saw a girl wearing a Fuchsia vernis Alma PM at the airport. 2 cute! but it looked old it had some deep scratchs in the vernis pattern. i almost cried for it....lol


----------



## Martah

As I was leaving my home-away-from-home (ULTA) yesterday, I saw a woman with a Roses NF. It was a gorgeous tan patina and the roses really stood out in such an amazing way against her outfit.


----------



## mrs moulds

I only see fabulous LV bags at the sushi bars.  I saw a Azur NF MM , Mono speedy & Mono Trouville.


----------



## disoon

Galliera mono pm
Alma rose florentine
Alma pomme
Pochette bosphore
Tons of speedys


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Knokke LE NF GM (so cute!), Damier NF MM, Berkeley Azur and a few Speedies...


----------



## clu13

Southpark mall - about a million Speedys


----------



## purseprincess32

LV bags are overly saturated in Boston both real and fake. I have a MC Alama and MC Pochette , and Bedford which I purchased many years ago all still in perfect condition but rarely carry them since I see so many LV's in Boston. I'd rather carry my RM or Chanel to show some individualism in my style.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Artsy, Galliera Mono PM, Berkeley Azur (again), Speedy mono, Speedy AZur. That's it for today. I love the place where I live; people have all these amazing LV's here!


----------



## LVGLITTER

At the Scottsdale Fashion Square Mall I see so many Vuittons! This weekend there were alot of Speedy 30 & 35's out. Galliera Pm's abound as well. I was carrying my new "boyfriend" Tivoli GM (that's what I call my bags since the name is Louis) my bags are my lovers!! LOL... I know, I am an odd one! I have been married to the greatest guy for a long time so this is my guilt free way of having an affair...with my bags. Ok, I am off to the therapist now!! JK-ing! 

I only saw one other Tivoli GM so that was nice!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I was at the hair salon and I saw a Damier Azur 35 speedy sitting next to me decorated with the damier azur trunk key pouch - it looked good!


----------



## peachy pink

Abbesses!


----------



## marieB

Im surprised ive seen two LVs within a few days . 
sunday - trivoli (not sure what size) 
today- Speedy 25 with a pretty nice look patina a little yellowie :/


----------



## shum18

Roses Speedy and a Mono 30 Speedy.


----------



## sarahguz

I SAW THE CROC AND MONOGRAM VIP MAHINA TODAY!!!!! I had to do a double take but my boss and I turned to each other with the same "OMG!" expression.  Very exciting especially considering there were only a few made


----------



## LVMN

Went to the Mall of America a couple days ago and saw:

-Damier Speedy 35 and 30
-Monogram Neverfull GM and MM
-Damier Neverfull GM
-Tivoli GM
-Damier Alma
-Azur Pochette

I was carrying my White MC Speedy and got a couple of glares and stares. I just don't understand this?? Especially since the looks were coming from other LV owners.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Waw, today was a good day for me! I first saw a NF Roses MM with Leopard stole (great combo) than two Berkeleys Azur, Damier Speedy 35, monogram Noé, Galliera GM, Palermo PM, Greenwich and Keepall Damier!


----------



## Firebird!

Only mono speedy 30.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Today not much; just a Totally PM in Azur, a NF MM Mono and a Speedy mono 30.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

At my nephew's baptism yesterday, a guest had a monogram neverfull MM - and of course me with my black epi speedy 25.


----------



## him8nce_momma69

Totally, NF and Speedys in Mono and Azur.


----------



## taniherd

Saw a Mezzo with the most dirty disgusting bottom


----------



## Aaron_Vuitton

In my class this one girl changes her purses as much as I do! I saw her Speedy 30 Azur, peforated speedy in green, galleria in mono, and she had the alma on friday...thought today I saw another peforated speedy in pink it looked like a fake though it had slight patina...other than that just my papillion..


----------



## Firebird!

Mono NF mm and Popincourt Haute.


----------



## Iduna

speedy azur 35 with beautiful patina


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Today: Speedy mono and Speedy Damier and a MC Greta (first time IRL; I fell in love, I want this bag!!!)


----------



## Firebird!

Mono speedy and azur galliera pm.


----------



## MsFrida

Totally PM in azur
Roses Neverfull
Neverfull in azur
Musette


(And a very sad fake Speedy, and a Manhattan GM that might have been fake)


----------



## Firebird!

Trevi pm.


----------



## BagLady14

June 21st, 2010

1 blk neo cabby
1 mini papillon
2 lg papillons
3 mono speedys
12+ azur speedys
1 mm saleya in damier ebene
1 mc trouville in white
1 gm totally in azur
1 gm palermo in mono
1 damier alma

There may have been more that I forgot.
This high amount of sightings in one day is attributed to the fact that the LV boutique was in the same mall where I saw people carrying these purses.
I quickly came to the conclusion that the Azur Speedy is the most popular bag - at least in Boston.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Galleria PM's everywhere in Scottsdale yesterday!


----------



## mrs.JC

i always see azur gallieras.  when at the mall yesterday i spotted one inside the tiff & co, and another inside gap.  both azurs.

earlier today, i also saw my neighbor checking her mail--she had a rose pop vernis 4key holder.  i died with envy, hahaha.


----------



## mrs.JC

oh, and i should also add that i saw a hideous fake azur speedy also!  the inside was unlined, a light gray color, and had the monogram print in dark gray printed inside of it!


----------



## Firebird!

Azur speedy 30.


----------



## taniherd

At the AT&T store today I saw a lady carrying a Viva Cite MM her purse had a very nice patina.


----------



## tiggycat

DH and I were just on a trip to the east coast of Canada.  I carried my Coach Hailey and realized after a day or two that I had the most 'statusy' bag in town!  

Not that it's a poor area -  nice homes, new cars, the restaurants are a lot like at home (Toronto),  but they don't have those stores locally.  

On our way home we went to a museum and a girl had a Coach which DH pointed out and said we are 'back in your part of the country', then in Quebec City I saw someone with an LV and I said "now we are back in 'civilization'!"


----------



## lynncy1

I saw the fakest mono Neverfull at the mall today.  The size was between a PM and an MM, but my favorite part was the straps....they were about an inch and a half thick.  The girl sure looked proud carrying it around though...struttin' her stuff.  I could only imagine how she would act if she was carrying a real one.


----------



## mrs.JC

lynncy1 said:


> I saw the fakest mono Neverfull at the mall today.  The size was between a PM and an MM, but my favorite part was the straps....they were about an inch and a half thick.  The girl sure looked proud carrying it around though...struttin' her stuff.  I could only imagine how she would act if she was carrying a real one.



lol.  ignorance is bliss...


----------



## mrs.JC

last night some friends and i drove to small hole-in-the-wall restaurant.  leaving was this 15 or 16 y/o girl who was carrying a gorgeous watercolor speedy.  seriously!  it looked real too, but it was hard to tell because it was dark and i didn't want to stare too long.


----------



## dr3ws

I saw a woman with a tivoli PM, was wondering, is the LV logo on the other side of tivoli PM upside down like speedy?


----------



## Firebird!

Azur speedy 30.


----------



## andro

I saw a woman at Albertson's Grocery Store with a Neverfull PM in Yuma, AZ


----------



## mrs.JC

i went by the bank today to make a deposit and i noticed this woman who was writing a check with a rose pop vernis wallet i reeeeeally wanted, and a mono galliera.


----------



## bakdfk

Mono Speedy 30, Artsy MM


----------



## New2Coach

I am so excited! I live far from anywhere with a LV store so the usual sightings are of fakes around here, but not today! As I was walking out of our Dillard's I saw a lady very well put together. As I was looking I noticed she was carrying the new Delightful MM with the zippers!!!! She must have thought I was a little strange starring and well drooling, but I was so surprised to see it. 
It was gorgeous, but huge on her!


----------



## Firebird!

Popincourt and 2 azur speedys.


----------



## taniherd

New2Coach said:


> I am so excited! I live far from anywhere with a LV store so the usual sightings are of fakes around here, but not today! As I was walking out of our Dillard's I saw a lady very well put together. As I was looking I noticed she was carrying the new *Delightful MM with the zippers*!!!! She must have thought I was a little strange starring and well drooling, but I was so surprised to see it.
> It was gorgeous, but huge on her!



Really?  I thought the GM had the zippers?


----------



## mrs.JC

was at schofield military base checking out.  when i grabbed my bag, i caught the woman behind me with a trevi pm.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I was at Walmart two days ago and the lady behind me had a well-loved authentic Mono Speedy 30. I kept staring at her but my DH is so used to it....
Oh, and today we took the kids to CiCi's (a pizza buffet restaurant) and one woman had an LV backpack she was using as a diaper bag.


----------



## dreamscapexl

Saw a Damier Ebene Neverfull at the library today. At Walmart, saw a Damier Ebene Trevi.


----------



## him8nce_momma69

At the Mall today I saw a Speedy 30 Azur, Galliera PM Azur, and a BH - all real.
I also saw an Azur Totally that was totally FAKE!  Poor thing...


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I saw a Boetie mm at the movies in Birmingham MI Palladium.


----------



## boyoverboard

Today, on my first day of classes as a postgraduate student, I saw two monogram Speedys - one 30 and one 35, I believe - and a girl carrying a gorgeous Damier Géant messenger bag in terre (not sure of the bag's name). Hope the rest of my academic year is as stylish!


----------



## gre8dane

At Wegmans (two separate trips), I've spotted:

Mono NF
Ebene NF
Amarante Rosewood (!!)
Azur Speedy


----------



## bakdfk

Azur Speedy 30,  Odeon MM at the grocery store.


----------



## Firebird!

Azur Totally GM in the city.


----------



## louislover260

Last night at Target I saw a Mono Totally with a nice patina at around 9:30.  It was in Indiana, and I'm curious if it was a tPFer


----------



## mrs moulds

Starting to see more LV's in my neighborhood mall; mono speedy's, nf's and 1 Trevi.


----------



## nunnla

Since they opened up the LV store in Jacksonville (Florida), I've spotted more people carrying bags. I live in Gainesville and work for the University. Jacksonville is our sister campus. Big medical complexes in both areas - lots of doctors and attorneys. Am seeing more and more bags that are authentic although there are still lots of fakes.


----------



## jenniletv

Went to lunch today and saw a woman carrying a galliera with a nice patina!!


----------



## CMM

Saw a woman with a mini lin Manon MM in Platine on Sunday at South Coast Plaza and I was shocked because I have the same bag and never see anyone with it. Today I saw a woman with a denim speedy at Togo's.


----------



## Jelly Belly

Fake damier ebene hamstead MM on someone at the hospital.

Mono Speedy 30 at a Tim Hortons (coffee shop).


----------



## Dallasgirl

Saw a lot of fake's at Northpark mall in Dallas last weekend- surprisingly one at the cosmetics counter at NM! 

Mono Neverfull PM this morning at Starbucks.


----------



## trendhaven

Yesterday, I was invited to a Louis Vuitton Trunk show.  The most outsanding piece I saw was a Alma bag in Grey Ostrich with silver hardware.  The Alma bag was the same size as the Vernis Alma MM.  Stunning to say the least.  The price was $7500.00  Does anyone have a pic of this bag.  I cannot seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I saw an Azur Galliera PM at the mall over the weekend (while I was carrying mine) and today I saw a Cabas Piano with patina at the grocery store.


----------



## Forsyte

I saw someone with a BH that was so old I could hardly see the LV print on it and I saw another NF GM mono today.


----------



## howardu09

Today at Bliss Spa I saw a lady with LV ceries sac plat and a Chanel bag- not sure of the name but it was a black caviar with open top. She looked amazing.


----------



## Firebird!

A lot of speedys, most of them in damier ebony, and several mono NF.


----------



## Firebird!

NF pm damier ebony.


----------



## ilovefashion87

at fashion valley i was at nordys at the customer service and i saw NF damier ebene, mono alma, monty gm and then me with vernis alma mm in gris!


----------



## ilovefashion87

oh i also saw speedy 30 azur and alma pm in RF


----------



## Material Goth

A black Epi St. Jacques tote.  The only Epis I ever see are my own, so I was quite surprised to see this!


----------



## sophiae

Monty (can't remember what size), a few NFs, a few Gallieras, and a Speedy.


----------



## Alexis168

Just came back from lunch.  I saw a BH and a Damier NF.


----------



## missaudrie

I saw a Trevi PM at school today, its such a pretty bag!


----------



## Emily L

Gallerias - lots of them this week.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I saw a NF which looked HUGE on this skinny lady the other day!


----------



## taniherd

Batignolles Horizontal at Kroger.  Saw a Galleria Azur at Target.  Both looked authentic and nice looking patina.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Saw a lady with a damier speedy this morning, another with a trevi.


----------



## Firebird!

Today I only saw a mono Speedy and the Popincourt Haute.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I saw a woman at Nordstrom Rack carrying a MC bag which looked HUGE on her, she had to be under 5'....didn't get a good look what style trying to squeeze through the shoe isle, maybe a Totally GM?  Saw another woman with a NF MM at Target and she was checking out my Tivoli GM


----------



## spablo

A girl on my campus today had a white MC courtney.  Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## kburns2000

I saw a Sistina GM and Artsy MM at the mall.

I also saw this horrid fake Speedy. It had the longest handles ever! She could have carried it on her shoulder.


----------



## Emily L

I saw a lady with the craziest bag!  It was a mix of a Vernis Alma and a Speedy...honestly I don't even know what to say about this.  The shape was a hybrid of the two, it had feet on the bottom and the worst part was it had straps long enough that she was carrying it as a shoulder bag!  UGH!!  I couldn't stop staring at it because I was trying to figure out what it was and where in the world itt came from.


----------



## lelliebunny

Emily L said:


> I saw a lady with the craziest bag!  It was a mix of a Vernis Alma and a Speedy...honestly I don't even know what to say about this.  The shape was a hybrid of the two, it had feet on the bottom and the worst part was it had straps long enough that she was carrying it as a shoulder bag!  UGH!!  I couldn't stop staring at it because I was trying to figure out what it was and where in the world itt came from.



i can tell you where it came from.  it came from hades.  i think hades is where the fakes come from...


----------



## Forsyte

I saw a woman with a black epi passy today at the market. She was holding a damier zcp.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I was at a baptism on the weekend and saw 3 mono pouchettes and 1 mono speedy 30 not including my speedy I was carrying!


----------



## kirbymax

Was there ever a L Mahina in blanc or a very light color?  I am not very familiar with this line but if so, then I saw one at a buffet of all places! and the lady had 3 small boys to boot!  Now there is one brave soul.


----------



## mrschloe

lV is becoming quite the frenzy here in Lisbon, Portugal...real or fake.

Today, while in sintra I saw 2 neverfulls, one azur gm and one one mono mm, one palermo and one alma.


----------



## louislover260

Today I saw two!  TWO!  That's mind blowing!  I saw a Cabas Alto and a Neverfull MM at Panera Bread


----------



## Firebird!

Today I only saw a Mono Galliera GM.


----------



## taniherd

I saw a lady with a Tulum today.  That was a shocker for me.  Not only do I rarely see LV's in my area...but to see such a older classy style was a nice surprise.


----------



## louislover260

Yesterday I saw Mahina L, Neverfulls, Speedys, Bucket Bag, Alma, Totallys, Delightfuls, basically everything while in the city.  It was a nice change to see nice bags.  I even saw a vintage Weekender.  But the most exciting was the two Birkin's I saw.  I saw an Etoile, and a Blue Jean (the lady carrying it was getting out of a Bentley!)


----------



## madamefifi

LV sightings are pretty rare for me but today I saw a woman in the grocery store carrying a Batignolles Horizontal. It looked fantastic! The vachetta was a lovely honey color and it was just the right bag for her if you KWIM--her size, her clothes, her hair--perfection!

I had my Galleria with me but I always put my bag in the kiddie seat of the shopping cart and there was a loaf of bread on top of it, lol.


----------



## Ms_Max

I saw a stresa in damier azur on my way to work this morning


----------



## elleestbelle

i was on vacation in orlando this weekend and saw plenty of speedys and NFs.  

i did see this tragic fake speedy with handles so long that the girl was wearing it on her shoulder.


----------



## Emily L

lelliebunny said:


> i can tell you where it came from.  it came from hades.  i think hades is where the fakes come from...



Ahh!!  Yes, that is exactly where that hideous thing came from...it is Satan's handbag.


----------



## isabellam

I saw a Palermo PM at Starbucks today.


----------



## Trayler

I saw a Delightful MM at my local library today and the mom of one of my patients had a beautiful green epi speedy( I think 30).


----------



## EasterBunny

Today i saw a black MC pochette and a bloomsbury pm in the supermarket.


----------



## zeebear

Not a day goes by lately that I don't see a Mono Neverfull...or a Speedy.  But the Damier Ebene (NF and Speedy) is getting more and more popular these days too.


----------



## BellevueLady

Monogram bags were everywhere in my area today.  It was nice to see many LV bags with nice patina.


----------



## Beriloffun

saw the Bellevue GM in Amarate at the Winchester Mystery house in SJ today! I fell in LOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

The LV sightings were in my family last weekend. We attended a football game and there were: 2 Mono Speedy's 30 & 40, Mono Trocadero 27 & Mono Galliera PM.


----------



## keishapie1973

I went downtown (Chicago) today and had a lot of sightings.  I never see bags in the 'burbs where I live.  But, I saw: 

1 Mono NF MM
3 Mono Galliera PM (not including mine that I was carrying)
1 Mono Lockit
1 Azur Speedy 30/ 1 Azur 35
1 Mono Alma
1 Amarante Vernis Alma PM (the highlight of my day) 
1 Azur NF MM
1 Mono Speedy 30
1 Musette Salsa long strap

Fakes: Mono NF MM & Azur Speedy 30

I was very happy that I saw very few fakes, but I was walking the Magnificent Mile.  And, not a lot of Mono Speedy's and Neverful.  Surprisingly, no Damier Speedy.


----------



## taniherd

Yesterday at the mall where the only LV boutique is(Saks) in my area I saw:

Tivoli GM
Palermo GM
Damier Neverfull GM
Epi Saint-Jacques in Red
Azur Speedy 30 (with the worst denim transfer I have ever seen) ush:
Mono Speedy 30


----------



## missfuse

Today in Target I saw a Speedy 30, Neverful MM, and a Galliera GM all in mono.


----------



## him8nce_momma69

@Target today...A well-loved Galliera GM and a Tivoli GM. 

@grocery store - mono speedies (3), a Totally (MM?) and 2 NF.


----------



## teagirl1

i saw a lady with a damier neverful. she didn't know the name of it when i complimented it! we got to chatting (i had my bloomie on) and i ended up showing her where to check for the date code.


----------



## Firebird!

I only saw a damier azur speedy 25 today.


----------



## gre8dane

Reluctantly did some traveling and caught sight of:

Mono NF GMs
Mono Speedy 30
Tivoli PM
Damier Keepall
Mono Keepall
A few Pegase 60s
and
A Monogramouflage Keepall - never seen Monogramouflage in action!


----------



## MsFrida

I saw tons last thursday:

5-6 damier Speedys
2 damier MM Neverfulls
1 monogram MM Neverfull
1 AZUR gm NEVERFULL
1 Tivoli GM
1 damier Alma
1 monogram Deauville
1 monogram briefcase (vintage, don't know the name)
3 (I think) monogram Noes
1 Artsy (no idea what size)

I think there were more but I can't remember


----------



## Totz87

i saw

1 beaute in blue/gris.. wonderful
1 epi lockit
tons artsy - neverfull - speedy's - galliera (fake and real..)
1 ellipse
1 alma in monogram
2 stresa in monogram


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Fusain Idylle Speedy w/ Insolence Bag Charm at Ulta in Rochester Hills, MI

I'm now back in love with this bag after this sighting!!  (And the charm looked perfect on it too!) The Idylle Speedy didn't look good on me when it was all stuffed with "stuff" at the store, it looked like a box on a string - so I took it off my list... well I saw it being worn at Ulta on Monday with a minimal amount of stuff in it and the top was all smooshed down, being shoulder carried. It looked fabulous!! Back on my list it goes!


----------



## Firebird!

Today I only saw an azur galliera pm and a terrible speedy fake.


----------



## shum18

Saleya PM and a fake Odeon wannabe GM


----------



## DisCo

A fellow Mom at my son's preschool carrying a Cerises speedy


----------



## VannaLe

Western Union,,lady with a rouge vernis bellevue


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a popincout haute and several ugly speedy fakes today.


----------



## Lush Life

In court today, saw another attorney with her mono SC--it was gorgeous in person!


----------



## cutiepiescloset

Neo Eden, it was mine!!

Can anyone tell me the name of the brown LV shown on page 3 of this thread (bag n bags has it in her pictures)??


----------



## gre8dane

Can't remember the name.  Maybe send her a PM?


----------



## cutiepiescloset

gre8dane said:


> Can't remember the name.  Maybe send her a PM?



I did months ago and did not get a response...


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a lot of mono speedys, some neverfulls and a trevi pm.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I saw a lady at the airport the other day with a mono sac plat


----------



## etk123

I saw a damier ebene Neverfull mm and wallet Target


----------



## karenteresa

I saw a monogram Speedy 30 at the mall today.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I saw a lady carrying an NF in Azur at the supermarket today. Yesterday I saw a woman carrying a Mono Alma with nice patina. I was carrying my Mono Petit Noe - we both kind of checked each other's bags out and then smiled at each other!


----------



## summer6310

There are so many Chinese girls carry Palermo pm in Chinatown, I saw at least 3 of it the other day. They like to wear it cross body, looking good.


----------



## boyoverboard

A lady with an Olav MM (I believe! I'm sure it wasn't the PM, anyway) while I was at work the other day.


----------



## PurseDoggie

Monogram Neo on Saturday.  It was actually quite nice!!

Azur neverfull.  Small... surprisingly small.


----------



## Minteva

This week, I saw a mono NF, mono artsy, Tivoli, ebene alma, Azur Galleira, an eva clutch and some other unknown mono sling bag.

I spotted about 5 diff LV bags within 5 min yesterday.


----------



## DisCo

A woman carrying a very beautiful and pristine looking Amarante Summit Drive at the hospital yesterday.


----------



## taniherd

Mono Galleria GM & Azur Totally PM at Super Target today.


----------



## LexLV

walking through grand central this morning and penn station tonight, with all the people traveling for the holiday, it was LV central! So many carryalls, totallys, neverfulls and speedys!


----------



## poshpearl

i saw my colleague with her damier trifold wallet this morning


----------



## ljavu

The only sightings i've seen has been my own.   My Totally Azur  gorgeous bag.
My fellow-coworker admired my ugg boots and the Totally tote bag went over her head -


Ohhh well.


----------



## italianlolita

On Nov 27 at the Circus in the United Center in Chicago IL I saw a gorgeous Damier Ebene Speedy 30! The woman was a beautiful black lady with a zebra top and big gold beads! I wanted to compliment her but she was 3 rows ahead of me!


----------



## LeahLVoes

At the market in my home town Leipzig, germany... A Mahina... actually its looks so fab Icould take my eyes off it and the leather looked so soft... !! STUNNING ! When the woman realized I looked at her bag, I was like, wow thats such a pretty bag and we had a short chat about our love for LV, she was wearing a gorgeous scaf aswell. simply stunning and very nice.


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a BH and a mono speedy 30 today.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

A couple of neverfull and speedy sightings from home to Orchard Road today.


----------



## Lush Life

Rose Florentin Alma at the market in town.


----------



## gre8dane

Always excited to see Vernis out n about - Saw an Amarante Rosewood with pretty patina at Walmart in Michigan!


----------



## mrs moulds

Sad to say, I saw a terrible fake Mono NF MM is Sunday school.:shame:


----------



## HeavenAF

I saw a delightful PM today at target! now i have been stalking it on the website because i want it! dang it!

i also saw a fake speedy that i could tell was fake out of my rear view mirror lol


----------



## deboshre

I'm seeing a lot more Azur speedys off late than I did earlier. I almost always spotted a ebene or mono speedy when I would go out..but ppl seem to be bringing out their azurs this winter!


----------



## Amy Bredemus

Nobody's spotted me yet!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I just saw a Totally in Azur and a Mono NF at the drugstore--I was carrying my Mono Petit Noe. It was like LV heaven!


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

A gorgeous Empreinte Artsy in Orage on the train home tonight. I was a bit worried for the girl as it was quite late at night. I hope she got home with no problems:wondering


----------



## lindseylewis

HeavenAF said:


> i also saw a fake speedy that i could tell was fake out of my rear view mirror lol


 

So funny!!


----------



## lizmarielowe

I passed a girl carrying an Artsy MM I guess.. Now I want one so badly!


----------



## Fairy-bag

A gorgeous monogramouflage speedy at the supermarket


----------



## LVGLITTER

Galliera PM this morning...oh that was me in the mirror!! hahaha!!


----------



## LVGLITTER

^^^^
Seriously though, I saw a Galliera PM at Target yesterday. So cute! just confirms how much I love mine and how glad I have a charm on it to make it my own.


----------



## sengsouline

I rarely see any LVs when I'm out about town. I see a lot when I go to an Asian party, though. Lol.

At a recent party:
2 Tivoli PM (1 was my mom's)
Tivoli GM
Ebene Duomo
Ebene NF PM
Ebene Speedy 25
Mono Lockit
Azur Speedy (I think it was 35)

And there was about 5 more that I didn't really look at.


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a damier ebony Neverful GM today.


----------



## SwissGirl

I saw an Azur Speedy 35 wiht a beautiful patina.


----------



## warden2

I saw a physician carrying a totally GM and I stopped dead in my tracks to get a good look. It's so unfortunate that I can't go into the store to try things on for size, so this will have to do. Sigh.


----------



## Nicole429

Saw a Mono Neverfull MM at the mall today.  Great patina.  I rarely see any LV's around here.


----------



## sunfire27

I saw a lady with a Neverfull MM today that was in such bad shape it looks like it was ran over by a big truck and drug through the dirt.


----------



## Spork

I saw a beautiful mirage speedy! I was drooling over it and the woman got uncomfortable cause i couldn't get my eyes off her bag lol!!


----------



## sengsouline

At a 1st birthday party.. Tivoli PM & GM, Boetie, Mono Speedy 25, like 2 Epis and Monos.


----------



## honey28

lizmarielowe said:


> I passed a girl carrying an Artsy MM I guess.. Now I want one so badly!



Yesterday, while doing some X-mas-shopping, I saw a woman carrying her Artsy PM, too. Had the same effect on me as it had on you... Quite beautiful...

Moreover, I saw a Popincourt Haut. That's it.
Unfortunately, I also had to see three terrible fakes, as always...


----------



## EasterBunny

Not me, but my mon saw a damier azur NF and a black epi alma yesterday in Dusseldorf.


----------



## Iduna

saw a Mono Petite Noe/ Mono Speedy/ Tivoli GM and Ebene Neverfull MM also in Düsseldorf yesterday!!!!

and unfortunately also many fake speedys/gallierasush:


----------



## bg031

Spork said:


> I saw a beautiful mirage speedy! I was drooling over it and the woman got uncomfortable cause i couldn't get my eyes off her bag lol!!



Lolz


----------



## Tasi

I saw a well loved mono speedy 25 at a local Christmas market.


----------



## mrs moulds

At dinner yesterday, I saw a young lady with a Azur NF MM with that beautiful light yellow patina. Just so, so, so, stunning!


----------



## enamored

I was traveling last week and saw lots of keepalls.  Also one Batignolles Horizontal and a very elegant elderly lady with a well used vintage bag that I think was a Trocodero.


----------



## luxery baby

well I guess that means she is atleast getting good use out of it!


----------



## luxery baby

well I guess that means she is atleast getting good use out of it!
today I saw a Galliera pm which is the same bag I was wearing. I feel bad saying it but I was a tad annoyed lol. You don't see many real lvs around here so it was shocking to see someone carrying the same bag in the same store as me


----------



## Minteva

a mono alma


----------



## DisCo

I've been seeing quite a number of Mahina L/XLs lately!


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a Trevi GM today (and added the PM to my wishlist).


----------



## sansandy

I was in Vienna for the weekend and saw plenty of mono NF MM with nice patina, that made me wonder why I bought mine in Ebene *lol*


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

My Azur Neverfull MM and I sat next to a horrible fake Azur Speedy (with Inventeur plate and nasty  synthetic lining) on the train to work this morning


----------



## gre8dane

A Mono NF MM @ Wegmans!


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a Cabas Piano today.


----------



## dreamscapexl

Speedy 25 mono at school.  Complimented the girl on her bag, and she didn't even know it was a Speedy 'cause it was a gift from her mom, heh.


----------



## joan624

at EDO JAPAN in londonderry mall today, i saw a classy lady with the neverfull MM in damier azur pattern and i admire the way she looked elegant specially with her casual outfit and when she took out her wallet to pay for her takeout, it was the zippy in the mono pattern. i wonder if she's a fellow TPF'er.. lovely ensemble.


----------



## sengsouline

I was at Westfarms Mall in CT earlier and I saw:

A lady with a HUGE bag from LV, wonder what she bought!
Tivoli GM
Mono NF, GM I think
Mono Galliera, PM I think
2 Damier Ebene Speedy 30s
3 Mono bags that I don't know the names of
And a Vernis bag I don't know the name of


----------



## Firebird!

I saw 2 mono speedys today.


----------



## dreamscapexl

Yesterday at the mall: Speedy (damier, azur, MC, 2 mono), Galliera (azur), Neverfull (mono), epi leather bag (not sure what the name of it is though), Tivoli PM


----------



## enamored

Yesterday at the post office I saw a Montorguiel GM and a Galliera mono PM while I carried my Totally azur PM.  We all kind of acknowledged each other for our outstanding taste!


----------



## elleestbelle

i saw a beautiful roses speedy when i was at brunch on sunday   i did my best not to drool!


----------



## BellevueLady

Mono Neverfull.


----------



## Firebird!

Pochette Bosphore and a Mono Speedy 30.


----------



## xPhoenix

I saw 3 Mono speedies today and one damier ebene speedy 35 (mine)


----------



## Iduna

an epi pochette in black!!!


----------



## LVGLITTER

At the Scottsdale Fashion Show on Sunday; Lots of Neverfull's, a few Galliera PM's and a couple of Tivoli GM's.


----------



## Minteva

tivoli, trevi, red epi speedy (gorgy!), some man style LV bag, NF, eva, mono alma, mono speedy and 2 fakes (i think!)


----------



## mrs moulds

I always see LV's at this one sushi bar whenever I go, and tonight was no different. Lots of speedy's tonight; Mono 25 & 30 and Damier 30.


----------



## wild child

Spotted an Antheia at the mall the other day. The bag doesn't really appeal to me on the shelf but man was it ever gorgeous on the girl's shoulder....so slouchy and soft looking!


----------



## orotonlover

spotted an azur totally and a ebene papillon today


----------



## taniherd

At Wally World today I saw: 
Monogram Mezzo
Monogram Odeon MM
Shiny silver speedy(sorry can't think of the name)


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I saw an ebene NF gm and a fake Azur Speedy--it had a plaque on the front


----------



## mrs moulds

Trevi GM and Azur Speedy 30


----------



## shalomjude

I saw an anthiea, rococo noe and eclipse pochette yesterday


----------



## Amy Bredemus

At the Mall yesterday, I saw a Tivoli GM, Totally PM and an Empriente Tote!


----------



## Firebird!

Cabas piano, mono Speedy 30 and damier ebony NF GM.


----------



## Minteva

A speedy in ebene and a very bad fake---mono NF with thick strap and leather trimming around the base!


----------



## DisCo

Spotted 2 women carry the Empreinte Artsy in Ombre...gorgeous!!


----------



## charleston-mom

LVLoveaffair said:


> I saw an ebene NF gm and a fake Azur Speedy--it had a plaque on the front



Are you sure the azur one wasn't an azur Berkeley?  It has a plaque on the front and looks a little like a speedy.


----------



## shum18

Recently, I have seen the following:

Azur Galleria PM; Berkeley in ebene; mono Galleria GM; Delightful PM


----------



## sengsouline

Spotted my bag twin at Marshall's... Ebene NF MM.


----------



## ljavu

Speedy Azur at Potterybarn, and a totally pm Azur at Macy's.


----------



## Tikoma

Hundres of any LV Bags (mostly Speedy's) on 5th Ave. on my recent NYC trip.


----------



## Gal4Dior

During my weekend in L.A., I spotted the Alma MM in Pomme Vernis and the Damier Ebene Speedy 30.


----------



## Binkysmom

Saw a Rose Florentine Alma yesterday while 2nd hand furniture shopping.


----------



## gre8dane

Since November I've seen:

2 (!!) Amarante Rosewoods
Azur Galliera
Mono & Damier NFs
Mono & Damier Speedies


----------



## lovemysavior

Spotted a Demier Trevi at Sephora the day after Christmas.  It was GORGE!


----------



## alexandra28

At the mall i did see a few speedy's Mono and Ebene.


----------



## AzurLove

I saw an authentic tivoli pm, azur speedy 30, and batignolles horizontal at the movies last night.


----------



## Tasi

I saw a fake azur speedy at Ikea last week.  It was a horrid looking thing that had extra long ebene handles and ebene trimmings.  I could not stop staring at it!


----------



## mariadeal

Everyone has LV where I live which kind of makes me sad  I hate being "just another person with a LV". I assume most of them are real bc they have a pantina but who knows, the fakes have vachetta now I hear. Today alone I saw 2 mono 30 speedys, a multicolor speedy, a damier GM neverfull, a mono pochette, mono noe large, and a cabas piano. And those are just the ones I can remember from 15 minutes in the mall.


----------



## taniherd

A lady walked passed me in Kroger supermarket carrying a well loved Batignolles Horizontal.  Shoulder straps were patina'd nicely.


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a brand new Palermo PM today.


----------



## lshcat

Saw a very patina'd Batignolles Horizontal at a ballet on X-mas eve and at the mall recently a gorgeous young Mom struggling with a stroller and being able to keep her Tivoli GM on her shoulder as she dealt with her kids... it was gorgeous but the strap-struggle made me mentally cross that one off my list, lol  There is also a Mom around town that makes a point of throwing her bucket PM in everyone's face. Too funny. I have kept my luco, totally MM etc... under arm and always stay dignified about my fortunate belongings  --People like that make me snicker.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Saw two batignolles horizontals, four mono galliera PMs, 1 azur galliera pm, and three mono tivolis, 1 Damier Ebene Sistina PM. The vachetta on all mono Galliera's were trashed...which made me worry about maintenance when I receive mine later this week.


----------



## Amy Bredemus

I saw a Tivoli GM and a vintage Speedy 30 :0


----------



## taniherd

At the mall yesterday I saw quite a few:

Mono Galleria GM
Damier speedy 25
Damier Hampstead GM
Mono backpack
Mono musette GM 
Mono Alma
Mono pochette accessory


----------



## lovebeibei

i feel like everyone wears lv now...not sure how i feel about this trend. just a trip to ONE store in the mall, i saw

ebene nf mm
tivoli
vernis alma mm amarante
mono speedy 25


----------



## joy&lv

three Tivoli GM and two Tivoli PM (one fake) in the last week... getting very common.


----------



## scaredycat

Fake Delightful (about MM size i think)...authentic Galliera PM in mono (gorgeous!)


----------



## Dancechika24

Ugh..went to the mall yesterday (Roosevelt field in long island) and saw like a million LV's. Majority speedies, some NF's, no other style really. Some fake speedies also.


----------



## SatinDoll

New Year's Day dinner w/ family: one Artsy, one mono Speedy 25.


----------



## AzurLove

Saw two damier ebene speedy 30s and an azur totally pm


----------



## SweetCherries

Tivoli gm, Trevi pm, Palermo pm, NF and speedies in mono.


----------



## ljavu

monogram MM NF @ CVS this evening.


----------



## New-New

Went to Lenox Square in Atlanta and saw like 30 various LV bags.


----------



## DisCo

At the mall I saw Verona GM and Sistina (either a MM or GM)


----------



## Firebird!

I saw mono NF GM and mono Speedy 30.


----------



## AzurLove

Saw a pochette bosphore and an azur galliera today


----------



## chocobo

saw a lady carrying a GREEN mahina :weird:


----------



## Minteva

At my local mall, i saw 2 fake LVs.
One has a tassel down the middle om a beige print!
Both very tacky. I can't even tell what style they intend to replicate.
*gross out!


----------



## paradise4sari

The most memorable sighting is Fleur de Jais both speedy and Carrousel in a week period on the island. I just can't reveal the place....


----------



## terps08

Saw a damier graphite speedy with a LV metal plate on my way to work this morning.... Wonder if she knows other people know its a fake!


----------



## etk123

I saw a beautiful Artsy with virgin vachetta at Homegoods today. I was eyeing it up, she probably thought I was nuts!


----------



## joy&lv

Well, I saw a store full of LV... hahaha because I went to my boutique to see the new styles. In the mall I saw, one Artsy, one Bevery MM, Popincourt Huet?


----------



## CookieLady

I had a weird LV night last night! We were at a little pizza place in quite a busy area and saw heaps of bags.

I had my Epi Speedy, Mum had her Trevi - and we saw an Azur Hampstead, Mono Speedy 25, Palermo PM and a NF. Madness!


----------



## AzurLove

I saw a fake Neverfull GM today at Forever 21


----------



## Firebird!

Mono speedy 25 and 30.


----------



## terps08

NF Mono at work... on the bathroom floor.


----------



## iloveredsoles

Also saw a fake NF mono at my local mall a couple of days ago. I was standing right behind the lady with my (real) NF and she just kept on staring at it lol 
I hate fakes!!!!!


----------



## shells

for some reason i saw probably 6 tivoli gm's at the mall yesterday!  i also recently saw a fake NF GM with wider straps...and lots and lots of damier ebene speedies!


----------



## chocolux

saw a fake mono bag at Costco the other day.... it looked extremely fake cause no such design exists!  it was so tacky


----------



## Anne218

When I lived in the Philadelphia suburbs, I'd see about 50 a day when I went out and they were never fake. At the grocery store alone, every woman had one.


----------



## Mizey

Trevi PM on the metro


----------



## peachy pink

today, even at the doctors when I brought my speedy 25, there was a pretty girl with a pretty mono 30!


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a damier ebony Neverfull MM and an ugly mono Speedy 30 fake.


----------



## PurseKindaGal

I saw a fake Galliera GM at P.F. Chang's having dinner with the hubby, it was pretty obvious it was fake the Strap was WAYY To long it almost went to her waist just looked awful! It wasn't a strap that she took off another bag either.


----------



## pursedeb

I saw a mom at my son's school with a Monogram Idylle Elegie - gorgeous!


----------



## lnguyen0827

me and my duomo!!!


----------



## enamored

An older lady at Panera Bread, using a walker, with a mono Alma hanging from one of the handles.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pursedeb said:


> I saw a mom at my son's school with a Monogram Idylle Elegie - gorgeous!



I'm so glad to hear this. I just ordered this bag and I haven't heard alot about it.


----------



## New-New

on a bus on campus at UGA, a mono neverfull gm. authentic.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

while at church last Sunday, I saw a black epi pouchette, black epi alma, vernis alma either in the amarante or the new bleu and a damier speedy - I was carrying my black epi 25 speedy with an LV bag charm!


----------



## Iduna

ebene eva clutch. it was soooo beautiful !!! want one^^


----------



## lehua9

I spotted a girl with an Artsy GM at Target last night.  Sooo beautiful!


----------



## img

I was at American Girl in Cicago with my daughters today and saw three mono bags - a large backpack (don't know the name), a Looping MM, and a Tivoli PM.


----------



## sassc

2 platinum blondes walking into bananna republic at Fair Oaks mall in Virginia; one with a mono totally MM and one with a Bagnotoilles Horizontal.  They looked so chic.


----------



## lvandcoach

mono Tivoli at a restaurant and an ebene Hampstead at the grocery store


----------



## Iduna

yesterday at a shopping mall I saw a woman with a Noe. 

and unfortunately tons of very obvious and ugly fakes(speedys and totes which even don't exist)ush:


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a lot of mono and damier ebony Speedys in all sizes, 2 mono NF MM and a mono Galliera GM today.


----------



## DD840

Exotic frame white watercolour at best buy...I almost thought it was a fake but my sister thought it was real.


----------



## enamored

Mahina (L?) at the dentist office the other day, today a Cabas Piano and a Palermo GM at the mall and a Galliera PM at Trader Joe's.


----------



## enamored

DD840 said:


> Exotic frame white watercolour at best buy...I almost thought it was a fake but my sister thought it was real.


 
I'm curious, what was your impression of it (assuming it was real)?   I have been tempted by these in photos from the online resellers and they are TDF but soooo expensive.  I've never seen one in person.


----------



## Elle.Queue

Saw an Artsy GM today carried by someone in Sydney's Pitt St Mall.  It (the bag, not the mall!) was HUGE!


----------



## Firebird!

A Popincourt Haute on the way home.


----------



## Jelly Belly

Was at a Japanese restaurant over the weekend, saw a speedy and someone had their galliera ON THE FLOOR the entire time she was eating!!!  

Kind of felt bad for the Galliera lol!


----------



## AECornell

Sorry to sound annoying, but can we stop saying that we saw fake bags. You're going to see them on a daily basis. Let's stick to the wonderful authentic LVs we see


----------



## Tikoma

AECornell said:


> Sorry to sound annoying, but can we stop saying that we saw fake bags. You're going to see them on a daily basis. Let's stick to the wonderful authentic LVs we see



Agreed.


----------



## Minteva

LV overload, spotted 4 LVs (including my SC bag) yesterday while i was in a lift at the shopping mall.
They were mono petite noe, tulum, ebene speedy.
Also saw brown mini lin noe, vernis alma, vernis wilshire (small size) etc.


----------



## DisCo

I saw a lady carry the Double Jeu Neo Alma yesterday! Beautiful!


----------



## terps08

I saw a ton of LVs this weekend - I actually lost count.  I went to Container Store, Whole Foods, and Bloomingdales... 2 Gallieras, 1 Speedy, 1 Totally, 1 Delightful and then I stopped counting.


----------



## KPKITTY

We were at short hills mall today and it seemed as if every where I looked someone had LV , galliera, speedy, NFs, totally, palermo, tivoli, duomo, mc alma...i lost track after a while


----------



## jinxedbaglady

Saw a couple of Neverfuls and a Speedy


----------



## mrs moulds

Last night, my favorite nephew, niece and their adorable little boy came over for a visit. She was carrying a Mono Speedy 30. I love when the patina is that yellow/golden color! It was so pretty.


----------



## Kickchic

Everywhere I go in NY I see mono speedys of all sizes and neverfulls. Yesterday I saw a beautiful vernis Alma MM.


----------



## CGS

I saw a Sac a Dos ellipse backpack and it was so beautiful!  Its on the list now- the woman wearing it looked so elegant!


----------



## Fairy-bag

I saw a speedy monogramouflage, stunning!


----------



## sgj99

i saw a mono bucket at the grocery store yesterday.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Neverfuls today, but Friday I nearly got whiplash while shopping at Vuitton. They were being worn everywhere at the mall.


----------



## willwork4bags

Last week I saw a lady wearing a Roses Neverfull at the "mall".  I complimented her on her bag as I was wearing my Roses Speedy at the time.


----------



## etk123

My daughter had a dance competition this weekend, I saw LV everywhere! Mostly Neverfull and Galliera.


----------



## lehua9

At Costco today,  a Mahina XL (not sure of the color but it was gorgeous!), Damier Ebene Speedy, Damier Azur Speedy & a Galliera PM in mono.


----------



## RegaleRoyale

I saw a Delightful in Damier Azur....As if!


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

RegaleRoyale said:


> I saw a Delightful in Damier Azur....As if!



Really??? Is it made in Damier yet? I want!


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Double post, sorry


----------



## RegaleRoyale

fnrthngsnlif said:


> Really??? Is it made in Damier yet? I want!


 
I am not sure. It was a little strange to see.  I think her bag was a knock-off for sure.   There are alot of fakes running rampant in this area of town.


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

RegaleRoyale said:


> I am not sure. It was a little strange to see.  I think her bag was a knock-off for sure.   There are alot of fakes running rampant in this area of town.



Oh, ok. Lotta fakes here too. I have the Delightful monogram so I'm waiting on the Delightful in Damier. I'll keep watching. Thanks


----------



## Firebird!

I saw 2 mono speedys 30 today.


----------



## FreshLilies

In Vegas for the week and it is flooded with LV's.
I've seen a couple Speedy, tons of Neverfull, two Galliera PM, one Brea PM in the new Navy color, a few Totally MM, a Trevi GM, some small crossbody bags, and a horribly fake back MC thing.


----------



## buttercup784eve

Saw a damier ebene speedy when I went to my son's Valentine's party at school.  It lookes pretty big so I'm thinking it was the 35.


----------



## mrs moulds

At my birthday dinner, I think all of the ladies carried LV: Black Epi Speedy 30, Mono Speedy 30, Galliera PM and my Roxbury Drive with roses pouchette.


----------



## NancyFancy

I was in San Francisco Saturday and saw a ton of them, lots of vintage pieces and that was before I went into the massive LV emporium in Union Square!  I got a Zippy in Pomme to scratch the itch.


----------



## znzngo

At the military Base Exchange, me and my Artsy and saw this one lady with her Mono NF.
Then in my next stop TJMaxx and saw this young lady with her Mono speedy (The handle had a beautiful patina) She looked at me and smiled and ofcourse I smiled back at her!


----------



## AmaranteLV

State Street:  Damier Ebene MM & GM NF, & Damier Ebene Speedy 30.


----------



## USCBrat2010

I saw a woman w/a lV Multipli cite. It was gorgeous!!


----------



## LVGLITTER

willwork4bags said:


> Last week I saw a lady wearing a Roses Neverfull at the "mall".  I complimented her on her bag as I was wearing my Roses Speedy at the time.



LOVE your avatar!!


----------



## LVGLITTER

Camo Speedy at Scottsdale Mall


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Saw a girl with a yellow epi petit noe in Darling Harbour, Sydney.

Loved the purple lining! 

Even the bf said it was nice, so I'm taking that as a green light


----------



## specme

Saw a mono Artsy at Target the other day. I almost followed her to oogle more at it!


----------



## mizz_tiff

Saw this bag in a woman's shopping cart. I was going to ask her where she got it (you know, play dumb) but I forgot. What a sight! 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:33&biw=1280&bih=1023http://www.italystation.com/auction/?gallery=IS008096


----------



## DollFace116

My Damier Ebene Neverfull GM


----------



## HeavenAF

mizz_tiff said:


> Saw this bag in a woman's shopping cart. I was going to ask her where she got it (you know, play dumb) but I forgot. What a sight!
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:33&biw=1280&bih=1023http://www.italystation.com/auction/?gallery=IS008096



seeing that bag in someones shopping cart is what inspired me to buy it! pictures just do not do it justice!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Not sure if this has been posted, but I saw a speedy with the Galliera plate on it. I've seen quite a few of those actually.


----------



## Kickchic

Saw a mono petit noe at the dmv, co-worker with a tivoli pm another co-worker with a Galliera GM & a variety of speedies


----------



## Firebird!

Today I saw a mono Galliera GM and an azur Totally MM.


----------



## clu13

Everyone had LV (or chanel) tonight at the Fashion Rocks event - lots of speedies, alma damier, SC, lots of Gals, a few Neverfulls (including me)


----------



## sengsouline

Mono Artsy at a kids' gym on Sun. Then another one and a Mono backpack at my mom's nail salon yesterday.


----------



## BellevueLady

Tivoli


----------



## enamored

Saw a Special Order Trevi GM in Mono today!  Never thought I'd see one in real life.  It was definitely real, saw it on a customer in the LV boutique.  It was interesting looking but I still prefer Trevi in Damier.


----------



## Kickchic

I was in Garden State Plaza Mall in New Jersey. With that being said I saw more LV's than people, I truly lost track. Many speedy's, tivoli pm & gm, neverfulls, one alma, a couple of vintage pieces, artsy MM & GM ect..., ect... oh and a FAKE alma. It was fun to see them all & how there worn.


----------



## AudreyII

Roses Neverfull - lovely and a small monogram speedy i'm unsure of...


----------



## etk123

My gf was over with her mono NF MM last night, beautiful light patina, I had to try it on.


----------



## SatinDoll

At Fashion Island in Newport Beach yesterday, lots of Speedy bags, Tivoli, and Gucci Sukey.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I was just at Target and saw a woman carrying a Palermo GM and she was checking out my Tivoli GM too


----------



## LeahLVoes

the weekend is almost gone... (at least here in germany) and during my night outs I havent seen any louis vuitton... expect for my things...


----------



## hoppus37

enamored said:


> Saw a Special Order Trevi GM in Mono today!  Never thought I'd see one in real life.  It was definitely real, saw it on a customer in the LV boutique.  It was interesting looking but I still prefer Trevi in Damier.



I want to see one now!


----------



## Tikoma

Just like Manhattan NYC, here in Frankfurt, Germany you see hundreds of LV's everyday, its no rare sight here, and im not talking about fakes.

Mostly Neverfulls, Speedies and recently alot of Artsy


----------



## Totz87

yesterday at mall..a tons of fakes..like always
and..
speedies/ neverfulls
roses speedy 
speedy mirage in black 
galliera
theames in monogram
tivoli Gm
and of course.. my speedy in mon mon


----------



## LeahLVoes

hoppus37 said:


> I want to see one now!


 
Well I saw one too and I thought it looks so weird...


----------



## Firebird!

I saw only a damier ebony NF GM today.


----------



## honey28

Apart from some ugly and horrible fakes... 

1 Speedy 30 Ebene
1 Speedy 30 Azur
1 Speedy 30 Mono
2 Speedys (what's the plural form by the way?) 35 Damier

That's it...unfortunately.


----------



## Kickchic

Today I saw a mono Galliera GM while paying my Sears bill.


----------



## emmee

Today at Whole Foods I ran into one of my yoga instructors and she had a mono Neverfull MM. And I had my Ebene Neverfull GM. We've never seen each other with our bags and we were both :okay: !


----------



## LVGLITTER

At Walmart I saw an authentic Tivoli GM, I was wearing mine too so we smiled at each other. Then we both kinda laughed at being at Walmart carrying our LV's . I have a love/hate relationship with that store! I am not too good or anything ...it's just annoying sometimes.


----------



## mballen

I almost never see any other Louis Vuittons besides my own. 

Where I live hardly anyone has them.  I did, however see a mono speedy 30 last summer.  A lady who was standing in line behind me at McDonald's had it.  It happens so rarely that it shocks me and I can't help but keep sneaking looks.


----------



## Deelish79

Saw Alma MM in blanc corail on a chick who was petite and similar body type as me at a grocery store. I was so excited to see it and kept eyeballing her to see how it looked on someone with a petite frame as I've always worried about the Alma MM looking too big on short girls. Anyway, after stalking her, I pretty much decided that I loved how it looked on her that it's now on my wish list!


----------



## BellevueLady

Unfortunately, I only saw two fakes today.


----------



## bluekit

only saw a speedy 35 today.


----------



## NoSnowHere

The other day at the mall I saw an ugly speedy fake w/long handles.


----------



## Kickchic

I saw a BEAUTIFUL alma MM a pinkish color on the train in NYC.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

An Alma BB in Rose Florentin


----------



## BellevueLady

I saw a good looking lady who carried a Cabas Piano with honey patina.


----------



## mrs moulds

Shopping in Ulta today, saw a Rose NF MM. It was so pretty. I pulled out my Rose pouchette and was wishing that I brought either a NF or Speedy.


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a NF GM in azur today.


----------



## nchid2700

mballen said:


> I almost never see any other Louis Vuittons besides my own.
> 
> Where I live hardly anyone has them.  I did, however see a mono speedy 30 last summer.  A lady who was standing in line behind me at McDonald's had it.  It happens so rarely that it shocks me and I can't help but keep sneaking looks.



Same here!  To be honest, aside from mine, another co-workers, and another coworker who bought one from me, I've NEVER seen ANY in my area! 

if I did, I'd be totally shocked, as well.


----------



## Francis T

I saw a Speedy Damier 25 today, makes me wondering should I get this size or the 30...the 25 is small but so cute...arrhh..


----------



## BellevueLady

I saw a Monogram Speedy yesterday at my local bank.


----------



## taniherd

2 cabas piano 
1 Montorgueil GM
1 damier ebene speedy 35 
1 mono pochette accessory


----------



## Lorianna

I saw a mono speedy (35 if I had to guess) at Chipotle today, and an old bucket at the grocery store. Oh, and someone at school was carrying a mono NF MM last week and now I kind of want one >.>


----------



## sgj99

We traveled on Friday and returned today (Sunday). I kept from being bored at the airport by trying to spot all the LV's. 

Friday at Houston Intercontinental Airport: Ebene Berkley, Mono Tivoli, Mono Palermo, Ebene Neverfullx2,Mono Neverfullx2.

Sunday at the airport in Pensacola: Mono Neverfull and a Leopard Adele.

I'm headed off to Cozumel tomorrow and will amuse myself LV spotting again and will report back when I return 

and of course, i was carrying my Vernis Alma PM-Bleu Infini and had my SS Leopard Stole around my neck to stay warm in the airports.


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a mono speedy 35, 2 mono neverfull mm and the siracusa pm.


----------



## Kickchic

I saw two perforated speedies ( fuschia & turquios), sherwood gm (rouge), two alma mm vernis and of course my neo eden speedy(peche)


----------



## arwennie

I took the public train today and saw at least 4 LVs -a speedy, galilera, neverfull and hampstead -5 include my noe. The lady carrying the speedy looks cute with what looked like a small speedy 25 and another big plain white paper bag to carry her other big stuff. There was never a day when I did not bump into another LV carrying person on the train here in Singapore!


----------



## viewwing

arwennie said:


> I took the public train today and saw at least 4 LVs -a speedy, galilera, neverfull and hampstead -5 include my noe. The lady carrying the speedy looks cute with what looked like a small speedy 25 and another big plain white paper bag to carry her other big stuff. There was never a day when I did not bump into another LV carrying person on the train here in Singapore!



So what is the most common LV bag and material most commonly seen in SG?


----------



## luvluv

I love this thread, I love going to big cities because I get to see all the LV's swimming in the crowd. My BF and I play a game to see who spots the LV first!! I saw so many wonderful LV's to my recent trip to Dallas just got back in tonight at 10:30P.M. 

We went to the Northpark mall and Frisco mall and there were so many beautiful bags everywhere I was in heaven! I saw the Galliera in Mono and azur, and I think it is so pretty, but too big on me! I saw Neverfull Monogram and Damier Ebene, speedy's Mono, totallly PM Mono, Palermo GM, Hampstead PM and MM.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

I just got back from a weekend trip to NC, and between the Raleigh Durham, Charlotte, and St. Louis airports I saw more LVs than I could count, which was quite a treat because I don't see too many out and about normally.  Hampstead in ebene, totally pm in mono, trevi gm, tivoli, mono speedy, azur neverful, an idylle bag (not sure of the name), and tons of luggage in mono and ebene that I don't even know the names of. I had to make a conscious effort not to stare...


----------



## arwennie

viewwing said:


> So what is the most common LV bag and material most commonly seen in SG?



The most common I've seen is mono neverfull and mono speedy. Saw a small lady carrying a speedy 40 yesterday at the mall and its gonna be on my wishlist!


----------



## erica_cfu

i was at the metro station today and although there was a big crowd waiting i only saw a neverful mm.apart from my beloved siracusa mm of course


----------



## Agam

I saw speedy Mono 30, 2 Mono Artsy MM, 2 Mono Galleria PM and Azur NF MM


----------



## cindy05

I live in NYC. I see so many LVs on a regular basis that I dont even notice them anymore.


----------



## dotnative

Saw 3 LVs at Costco today, a Delightful GM, A Popincourt (sp?) and a Galliera PM. The Galliera made me want this bag all over again, after I just said that I am getting rid of all my monogram stuff and not getting them anymore.


----------



## Kickchic

cindy05 said:


> I live in NYC. I see so many LVs on a regular basis that I dont even notice them anymore.


 
I work in NYC, your statement is so true.


----------



## taniherd

I saw a lady carrying an Azur Hampstead at Sams Club today.  Patina was at the dark honey stage...looked very pretty against azur canvas.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Alma MM in Rouge Fauviste at Whole Foods today and it was beautiful!!!  Yesterday a mono speedy 30 at church and another out at dinner. It's so strange, I hadn't seen any lately and all of a sudden I'm seeing lots and I love it!


----------



## lk87

3 speedys at chipotlet on greenbelt, maryland.
4 speedys, 1 neverfull, 1 alma at montgomery mall, bethasda maryland yesterday at around 3pm


----------



## emmee

Saw a Delightful Monogram GM on the floor of a coffee shop while her owner chomped on a sandwich. Beautiful, beautiful bag that I really wanted to pick up and place on a chair while giving owner lady a stern look!


----------



## SchaalBWife

I saw a girl at Ulta today with the Monty GM!


----------



## Lovin Louis

I saw a Delightful MM at Paradise Bakery in Chandler, AZ today, and also a Neverfull MM at the movies! I was carrying my lovely blue epi petit noe with her blue porcelain fleur bandeau.  I love when I see LV!


----------



## Dancechika24

Saw a girl with a speedy 25 with a strap on her shoulder at Tanger outlets in long island in Last Call Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Firebird!

Mono galliera pm at work.


----------



## boyoverboard

I saw loads of LV in the store I work in today (I see a lot of other designer bags at work but not always a lot of authentic LV, so I always get excited when I do see real LV!) - a woman with a Pomme Vernis bag (not sure of the style) and matching Sarah wallet, a girl with an Ebene Neverfull PM (the first PM I've seen in real life!) and a girl with a VERY aged looking Monogram Speedy (who had quite a bad attitude on her, I might add). Still a nice bag, though.


----------



## enamored

The other day I saw someone carrying a Hudson GM which I'd never seen before except in pictures.  It had a nice medium patina and looked as current as any LV sold now.


----------



## irishjj

I saw a tall blonde carrying an Artsy MM at Nordstrom and it made me miss the one I sold.. It looked so pretty..


----------



## LoveOfBagz

Today I was at the Disney store with my daughters and I saw a woman wearing an Ebene Neverfull MM, same bag I was wearing!


----------



## LoveOfBagz

I also saw a woman at my local Target store wearing a Tulum GM.  It had a beautiful patina!


----------



## gre8dane

On Thursday:

Vernis Alma PM - Amarante (!!!)
Azur NF MM
Mono NF PM & MM
Mono Speedies
Mono Deauville
Mono Artsy
Crossbody Damier - name ???


----------



## boyoverboard

Polka Dots said:


> omg! LV at walmart looks bad? (What LV owners can carry when shopping at walmart, a plain wallet, plain cash? cheap bag? or rather don't shop at walmart?)
> 
> LV looks bad if carried on the bare street also?
> 
> Which places are "allowed" to carry LV's Just curious



I don't think that's what LVGLITTER was saying...

Trust me, there are lots of budget, 'no-frills' supermarkets (probably even moreso than Walmart) in the UK and I have frequently seen people in the car park loading up their brand new BMWs and Mercedes with shopping bags. I don't see how that's any different to being in Walmart with a $1000+ bag!


----------



## NorvsWife

I don't think she meant that. WalMart is just a really casual place.


----------



## Just a Fan

wrong thread


----------



## coleab5

Today at Easter brunch I saw a monogram NF GM, an azur NF GM, a monogram beverly, and an azur speedy 30 or 35. I was carrying my monogram galliera pm!


----------



## ETenebris

I saw this lady yesterday at Sam's.  This is the second Odeon MM I have seen this week!


----------



## lovebeibei

popincourt haut
neverfull pm
azur mini pochette
thames pm
tivoli
siracusa gm
and an mc bag

all while getting dim sum for lunch!


----------



## psxgurl

Multiples of neverfulls in different sizes today.  Mostly azur and mono.


----------



## dreamfall

Mono Retiro PM when I was downtown! 
She was using the shoulder strap, and it looked so comfy and classy!
...And now I want it


----------



## LVGLITTER

Polka Dots said:


> omg! LV at walmart looks bad? (What LV owners can carry when shopping at walmart, a plain wallet, plain cash? cheap bag? or rather don't shop at walmart?)
> 
> LV looks bad if carried on the bare street also?
> 
> Which places are "allowed" to carry LV's Just curious



^^^??? It's cute that's all....


----------



## LVGLITTER

boyoverboard said:


> I don't think that's what LVGLITTER was saying...
> 
> Trust me, there are lots of budget, 'no-frills' supermarkets (probably even moreso than Walmart) in the UK and I have frequently seen people in the car park loading up their brand new BMWs and Mercedes with shopping bags. I don't see how that's any different to being in Walmart with a $1000+ bag!



^^^
Thanks for understanding. Walmart has a reputation as being a place to get deals so yes, it is fun to see other Vuittons there. Hey I like saving money too. Vuittons actually make me a better shopper so I don's over spend. I figure if I save on the little things, then once in a while I can get a new bag.


----------



## LVGLITTER

NorvsWife said:


> I don't think she meant that. WalMart is just a really casual place.



^
Thanks...exactly.


----------



## Firebird!

Everywhere I look around: Speedys and Neverfulls, and many of them in Azur. So pretty.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

In Budapest airport an older azur noe.  I like it!


----------



## DisCo

Saw an Empreinte Artsy in Niege...so gorgeous!


----------



## misshcouture

saw a mono speedy 30 yesterday but the lady gave me a dirty look!


----------



## LVGLITTER

Polka Dots said:


> I don't change my curiosity feel of her comment, because if someone carries an LV bag on the street, it would be "funny" too, right? since it is on the street, or subway, or other general public places, and stores...etc I understand by her comment that is "funny" to wear their LV if they want a hotdog in NY.



What does a hotdog have to do with it? Totally taking my comment out of context...moving on.

Back to topic.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Tivoli GM at Easter Dinner


----------



## Chaell

emmee said:


> Saw a Delightful Monogram GM on the floor of a coffee shop while her owner chomped on a sandwich. Beautiful, beautiful bag that I really wanted to pick up and place on a chair while giving owner lady a stern look!


----------



## thewave1969

Yesterday in Church, lots of neverfulls, 1 Thames, 1 pochette croissant, and 1 cute cerise bucket


----------



## LVGLITTER

^MODS! Wanna help me out here....? This is just getting strange.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Tonight at the nail salon I saw a very vintage looking Mono Speedy Bandouliere.

Has there ever been one made in the years past? The woman I was visiting with mentioned it was passed down to her. It looked authentic other than "vuitton" lettering seeming different. Maybe there was a Mono Bandouliere produced in the past.


----------



## BellevueLady

Batignolles Horizontal, Eva, Delightful, Hamptead and Speedy.  It was nice to see all those authentic ones yesterday.


----------



## diorme

i saw a blue Mini Lin Croisette speedy on a customer at work. it was the only LV that had caught my eye again after so many years of neglect. too bad it was seasonal only.  needless to say, months later here i am wanting to get my first LV!


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a mono galliera pm today.


----------



## mrs moulds

Mono Speedy 25 @ Macy's last weekend.


----------



## poshcitymom

While at LV boutique: saw delightful pm, speedy.  I was carrying my estrela mm.


----------



## mrs moulds

BellevueLady said:


> Batignolles Horizontal, Eva, Delightful, Hamptead and Speedy. It was nice to see all those authentic ones yesterday.


 

Wow!!!

The only time I see this many LV's is in Houston,TX, near the Galleria.  Houston don't mess around when it comes to it's LV's!!!!


----------



## youssefm

In my high school: 
Neverfull Damier Ebene MM, and 2 monogram speedy's and a damier azur coin purse. 
Lot's of LV and Gucci in this school and all authentic from what I've seen.


----------



## psxgurl

Saw an Alma in momo and a neverfull in mono


----------



## Illustra

Lunch today at the Cheesecake Factory.  At the table next to mine, there was a group of 10 ladies.  And one of them was showing off her brand new Berkeley.


----------



## mballen

Two mono speedy 25, two azur speedy 30, mono totally MM, brea MM, mono neverfull GM, damier ebene neverfull MM, retiro PM.

It's been a busy day of sightings!


----------



## ceciliaaa

saw a damier speedy 30 and mono NF mm today


----------



## Moosey.

NF PM, Speedy 35, and Manhattan PM all at the mall today.


----------



## Louiebabeee

Iv been SHOCKED the past month...I have seen 3 authentic neverfulls in my area...hm im happy to start seeing a few real bags around here though..so sick of every person with a fake LV/ Coach/ Prada/ whatever lol


----------



## katieny

At my nephew's graduation I saw a Stephen Sprouse Neverfull, Azure Speedy 25, Arsty, Galliera and a Chanel. It was raining so I was surprised to see any.


----------



## blondesouthbell

Last night at Bridesmaids movie, Mono Speedy 30, Damier Ebene Speedy 30, BH with gorgeous patina and Hampstead GM ( that bag!)


----------



## sushigirl

thought I would not see any today but saw a BV at subway and it was so pretty!


----------



## Jerica

I saw a damier ebene neverfull MM at Nordstroms


----------



## Jennifer.L

I haven't left the house in 3 days (a much needed rest) but, normally, I see at least 10 mono or damier ebene speedy bags, and 5-6 mono and/or neverfull bags, a day.


----------



## natcolb65

Yesterday at Wine in the Woods in Columbia Md. Lots of speedy's real and fake, A couple Galliera's, a Damier Eva, My Delightful PM, and some that I don't know that name of, real and fake.


----------



## NorvsWife

I saw a Trevi at Target the other day.


----------



## BellevueLady

Monogram Neverfull MM Roses LE last Friday.


----------



## mrs moulds

Trevi GM at the gym.


----------



## Firebird!

I saw some Mono NFs in all sizes today.


----------



## Firebird!

Today was Totally PM day - I saw 2 in Azur.


----------



## sushigirl

hmm, saw a woman at the grocery store wearing a satchel type and LV visor! It totally caught my eye


----------



## specme

I saw a lady with a mono Artsy in HEB .( that's a local grocery store in Texas).


----------



## irishjj

I saw a woman wearing a brand new Speedy B 30 in Las Vegas over the weekend.  I couldn't stop staring at it...love it!


----------



## Tikoma

Another Day in Frankfurt

I start to believe that everyone in Franlfurt owns a LV, i see Tourists and also Locals with LV's, and not only bags, also lots of belts, shoes, bandanas and scarves

I see lots of: Speedies, Neverfulls, Artsy, Galliera, Evas and Vernis Almas

At least 10 of each every saturday when i go shopping

So if you're in Germany and in Frankfurt, enjoy all the LV sightings


----------



## missyanne

I see a lot of Neverfulls and Speedies on a daily basis but today I saw a woman pushing a stroller with a Stephen Sprouse  green graffiti speedy hanging on it! It was so pretty!

I also saw a woman with a brand new speedy B 30 yesterday too!


----------



## Kickchic

In NY, JFK airport countless speedies, neverfuls, galleiras, keepalls and of course my new babie. I'll have to do a reveal!


----------



## CookieLady

During my lunch break yesterday I saw a Damier Speedy, Mono NF and a Hampstead.

Today I saw a hideous fake Franken-Azur and a Damier Sac Plat.


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a lot of LV bags in Cologne today: many speedys, neverfulls and gallieras.


----------



## psxgurl

Tons of Neverfulls everywhere, various sizes mostly mono and azur.   Saw one galleria.


----------



## sgj99

went to the Astros game last night and saw quite a few Mono Speedies, a Mono Galleria, a Mono Trivoi and a Manhattan PM.  at dinner before the game i saw a Vernis Brea MM in Amarante - i really want that bag!


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

This week I saw 2 NFs, one mono and one azur. I also saw a Totally PM in azure.


----------



## Hoser11

I love celebrity lv sightings! Please post pics!


----------



## PortlandKelly

Damier Soho Backpack at my doctors office.  The lady was quietly checking out my SpeedyB too.  :giggles:


----------



## Binkysmom

Saw a ton of speedies and neverfulls on the weekend. Also 1 fugly "cherry blossom" speedy


----------



## Firebird!

Azur NF MM this morning.


----------



## honey28

Firebird! said:


> Azur NF MM this morning.



I've been out and about with my Azur NF MM this morning in Germany...Northern part...


----------



## DFlawless

I saw a very tiny lady yesterday carrying a Mono Mini HL.  It was so adorable and it suited her so well because of her size.  And over the weekend I saw a mother and a daughter both carrying LV.  Mom had a Mono Galliera and the daughter had a Mono Delightful.


----------



## axewoman

Cabas Piano in a "Biergarten":


----------



## Firebird!

honey28 said:


> I've been out and about with my Azur NF MM this morning in Germany...Northern part...


  That would have been so funny, but I live near Cologne.


----------



## PortlandKelly

Three LV's in one hour!  Galliera, Totally and not sure what the last one was.   The lady with the Galliera stopped me to ask where I got my strap for my SpeedyB.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

When I went to the mall in Boca to get my Black MC Sarah wallet a few days ago I saw an Artsy, two NF's, one Damier Ebene Speedy, and a well-loved LV backpack. I was carrying my White MC Speedy! And yesterday at the pet store, I saw a woman carrying a mono Speedy 25. 

Today at the supermarket I saw an amarante zippy --the woman was carrying it as a clutch and it was bulging and totally misshapen that I felt bad for it--and a fake Cabas Piano


----------



## ashlc68

i saw a beautiful azur hampstead mm yesterday, it had the perfect patina goin' on


----------



## Kickchic

Menilomonat MM, 4 Mono Speedies, Ebene Neverful MM & GM, Azur Neverful PM & MM, Odeon MM, Manhattan, Epi Speedy Cassis, Artsy MM, Berkley, Damier Alma & my Mono Eva.


----------



## Littlemina_star

How can you tell the difference between a real vs fake? Guess I need to brush up on mg skills on how to spot real vs fake LVs. Especially if I ever purchase a preloved LV in the future.


----------



## sengsouline

Azur and Roses NF at the Apple store today.


----------



## terps08

Saw a bunch of real and fake LVs yesterday at the Nats game.  One that stood out was a lovely Speedy B!


----------



## Subbz

Went to a wedding yesterday, lets see
Mini Lin Speedy 
almost 3 vernis bags
2 Neverfulls
ellipse
a totally 
and much much more that I can't remember.
*btw, the weddings in my country are more formal ones, but I guess those people with mostly fakes just wanted to show off there bags so they got HUGE BAGS (Seriously! no one takes a neverfull to a wedding starting 10 pm!)


----------



## fuzzybear

Saw lots at the Take That Wembley gig the other night, didn't recognise most of them by name but did notice a few speedy bags and an azur totally. Also saw a lady at the tube station in Uxbridge wearing a damier ebene speedy. Didn't realise how nice the damier was in real life.


----------



## TheAnni

Yesterday in Munich I spotted tons of Ebene Speedies and a few Mono ones, a Menilmontant PM, a Mono Artsy, an Azur Berkely, an MC Alma, a Cabas Rivington, a few Mono Almas and a ton of NFs but the most stunning one was a Brea MM in Rouge Fauviste. Surprisingly, there weren't any Gallieras, so they don't seem to be as common as I thought. Of course, there were a lot of fakes as well, like Azur Speedies with golden plates . But anyways, if you're going to Munich (or Frankfurt), enjoy all the beautiful LV sightings .


----------



## Rikachan

Helsinki city center today: With my DD we spotted 6 Neverfuls, 3 Gallieras and a couple of Speedys during our 4 hour shopping spree... It seems the Galliera is getting more and more popular! It IS a very comfy and yet elegant bag!

P.S. I had my new Lancel Premier Flirt bag with me (wonderful leather, lapis lazuli color)... After carrying this baby for a week I can totally recommed Lancel bags!!


----------



## Rikachan

PLUS a Tivoli PM....


----------



## WillstarveforLV

just came back from vacation in Barbados and surprisingly did not see much LV - only a Neverfull GM and a speedy 30 both in damier azur.


----------



## Forsyte

I saw a damier azur NF in the market the other day.


----------



## Tikoma

Since im more often in the Frankfurt shopping area in the center of Frankfurt  since a few months i really think a photographer should take pictures of all the LV bags you see there, you could at least get around 40 different LV bags a saturday, so many limited and rare ones too! I saw a red LV Aviator bag and the one which got a funny-quote printed on it, which i thought only got to a few models? (please correct me if wrong) Anyway, i never saw them before in person and they're both gorgeous! I also saw a Empreinte Python Artsy!


----------



## oceanics

I saw a lady with a Azur Galliera PM today. I was discreetly following her to get a better look as it on my wishlist


----------



## mimisora63

There are a lot of girls at my school that carry real LV's. In my finance class alone there are 2 mono neverfulls, a 35 speedy, and a guy with an azur belt and an azur key pouch.


----------



## ivonna

Saw today Neverfull MM at the grocery store, and Odeon PM and Batignolles in the parking lot - it was Mom and daughter carrying them, and I though it was pretty cool...


----------



## terps08

I saw a mono Artsy and mono Gal bowling on Saturday!


----------



## summerlaine

I live in a really small town in rural east Texas.  This weekend we had several events to go to and I saw an Evora, Mono speedy 30, and a mono Eva!  And of course I had my azur speedy 30.  It was a great LV weekend!


----------



## Hoqt

While getting my lunch in Chinatown, NY and I see many chinese ladies on their 20s and 30s wearing Neverfulls in Canvas. I see another with a speedy 30 i believe.


----------



## princess69

Saw an Eden Neo in Peche this weekend - I wanted to reach out and touch it LOL


----------



## bpurse

I saw a lady today with 2 giant LV shopping bags, was dying to know what was inside them!!


----------



## boyoverboard

I saw an unidentified Azur bag on a girl in the park yesterday, I thought maybe it was an older/discontinued style, but the leather looked odd and I suspect it may have been fake.


----------



## kattz

I am uploading my NEW LV Speedy 40 Bandoulier on my you tube channel "queenkattz"


----------



## gre8dane

I went to San Antonio last month & SA was representing with the LV.  The usual:

Mono, Damier or Azur Speedy/NF/Galliera BUT I saw a 
Roses Speedy
Blanc Corail Alma PM (!!)


----------



## PortlandKelly

I saw a fellow SpeedyB owner in the Salt Lake City airport!     First time I've seen a SpeedyB in action (other than my own).


----------



## h4nn4h94

I usually see speedys, I always try my best to see if they are real or not! I live in the UK and I see more Mulberrys than anything else.


----------



## terps08

Saw an epi bucket today at lunch!  I've never seen one in real life.


----------



## Kickchic

One of my rare moments traveling on NYC subways, at 42nd Street station I spotted the new Monogram Blocks.


----------



## summerlaine

I live in a very rural community but sometimes I see mono bags but this weekend I saw an azur speedy 30!  I'm also carrying this bag right now!


----------



## mindysarika

I saw this petite little lady with a damier pochette! sooo cute!


----------



## Hoqt

I saw myself wearing a rhapsodie in Fusain today during lunch time ;]

I also stood next to this lady with Azur Neverfulls. Cant tell if it was real or fake but I know is very dirty. I see bad stains on that bag and straps.


----------



## arevans17

I saw an unidentified Mono bag at Starbucks yesterday. I am fairly certain it is fake. I've never seen a Mono bag like this before. I saw an NF GM in Damier Ebene there too...mine


----------



## Winiebean

Saw a roses speedy at the outlet the other day..I had my black chanel


----------



## terps08

Saw an Azur Gal on the metro yesterday - patina looked really pretty!


----------



## Vuittenlover

I saw a monogram galliera, monogram speedy and an ebene neverfull today in Aachen (Germany), and myself wearing a monogram pochette accesoires!


----------



## Firebird!

I saw an azur Totally MM and a mono Galliera PM today.


----------



## MissSB

I saw a Damier Azur Speedy 30 at the hair salon yesterday, she was pretty. Then I also saw an Artzy GM Mono at a restaurant, and she was pretty as well!


----------



## chantal1922

I am always bag watching but since this thread started I have been on the look out for LV. Well I ran to the mall during my lunch break and saw 2 authentic LV bags! In the food court I was a woman with a Speedy B! I have never seen one in person. While waiting to pay for parking I saw a woman walking in the mall carrying a black epi alma.


----------



## deem0nessa

I hope someone else plays this game but its on Facebook and came is called Gardens of Time...well in chapter 11 - Bazaar Paradox there is a woman with a bagtignolles horizontal! hahahaa I had to laugh when I noticed it....


----------



## Newlvlove

I saw a NF azur at the hotel today ( San diego ) and yesterday we were taking a wake by the harbor and I spotted a bunch of LVs, mono NF was repeated a lot, one mono speedy,  and others I can't recall their names but all were mono.


----------



## Newlvlove

TheAnni said:


> Yesterday in Munich I spotted tons of Ebene Speedies and a few Mono ones, a Menilmontant PM, a Mono Artsy, an Azur Berkely, an MC Alma, a Cabas Rivington, a few Mono Almas and a ton of NFs but the most stunning one was a Brea MM in Rouge Fauviste. Surprisingly, there weren't any Gallieras, so they don't seem to be as common as I thought. Of course, there were a lot of fakes as well, like Azur Speedies with golden plates . But anyways, if you're going to Munich (or Frankfurt), enjoy all the beautiful LV sightings .


I thought the azur speedy with golden plates are fake too but to my surprise my SA told me that LV used to make them long time ago !!!!!!


----------



## shum18

Mono Papillon 30 outside the Supreme Court of Canada.


----------



## Alexis168

Saw a couple of NFs, Speedies, Galliera's at the casinos.  Yes, I'm in Vegas, again!


----------



## taniherd

All mono:
Speedy 30, Delightful, Tivoli GM.
All looked authentic


----------



## VivianYY

saw a bunch of neverfulls


----------



## lilazn00

I saw a NF azur while I was rushing to holt!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Today at a birthday dinner one of the guests carried a batignolles horizontal.


----------



## Firebird!

Only a NF MM in ebene.


----------



## Material_Grl

I saw lots of LVs over the weekend... can't remember them all anymore...At Vaughan Mills mall I saw a girl that was staring at my mono Papillon so I turned around as she passed and noticed she was carrying a mono Speedy 35 or 40... 
When I went out to eat later I saw this young girl (20s) totally rocking a mono Galliera PM.  I always thought the Gal looked better in Azur, but she made her mono one look fabulous... with a nice honey patina too (which I don't normally like patina).  Oh it was so beautiful I couldn't help stare at it.


----------



## lilazn00

i saw a lady with a delightful!! and she look snob gave me a glare!!


----------



## CoolestCat

I saw a woman carrying what looked liked a Mono Tote with a scarf woven through the large gold facets... Never seen this style before and highly suspect its NOT authentic.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Went to Richmond, BC today. As usual, it was packed with designer bags..

I saw an Alma BB in Amarante, Palermo PM, many speedies and NFs, Brea GM in Amarante, a gold miroir speedy (so gorgeous), 2 MC speedies, and a Judy PM.


----------



## elleestbelle

Was at the biltmore house yesterday and saw lots of lvs!
Some mono pochettes, mono nf pm w fantastic patina, idylle speedy in encre, azur nf gm, azur hampstead, mono speedies

Then some really bad fakes
Some thing that looked like a mono canvas version of a lumineuse tote that had a huge plaque on it, azur speedy with plasticy handles that were really long, mc noir ellipse with handles so long the girl wore it on her shoulder...it made me so sad to see those!!!


----------



## terps08

Saw a TON of LVs yesterday at an Embassy event in DC.  I was not at the event, just saw a lot of people come out of the event where I was having dinner!


----------



## shum18

I was at Walmart this morning to pick up some cold medicine for my son.  I saw a Palermo PM with gorgeous patina!


----------



## znzngo

I had a medical appoint. today and was using my NF GM...at our clinic I saw a vertical batignolles, speedy, LE noe and 1 bad fake


----------



## gre8dane

At the Airport:

Rouge Fauvist Verni Brea MM (!!!)
Mono NF PM & GM

That´s it surprsingly - usually I see a lot of LV.


----------



## misspurse

neverfull mm in azur is super popular around here. it is what inspired me to get my own (which, btw, i'm rocking today!)


----------



## calipursegal

I saw TWO Special Order bags recently. The Cabas Mezzo in Damier Ebene and a Damier Azur Delightful! Both bags appeared to be authentic.


----------



## Firebird!

Ellipse PM, Delightful MM and a lot of fakes.


----------



## terps08

I was on the Bolt Bus yesterday from NYC to DC and saw a bunch of NFs!  One woman had a LV shopping bag and box and I was dying to know what was inside, but couldn't bring myself to ask!


----------



## arevans17

Went to Tanger Outlets this past weekend. Saw lots of Speedy's and Neverfulls. I also saw a Tivoli.


----------



## Totz87

yesterday i saw a sparkling new brea in vernis amarante.. stunning!


----------



## PJMac

Damier Verona GM at Bertuccis on Long Island NY.... totally gorgeous i was drooling!


----------



## acrowcounted

CoolestCat said:


> I saw a woman carrying what looked liked a Mono Tote with a scarf woven through the large gold facets... Never seen this style before and highly suspect its NOT authentic.



Was this the bag you saw?  I saw one in the airport a few months ago and thought it was a terrible fake until I got home and googled it. Its from the Cruise 2008 collection: Monogram Rubis Salina. (Picture from Malleries.com)


----------



## CoolestCat

acrowcounted said:


> Was this the bag you saw?  I saw one in the airport a few months ago and thought it was a terrible fake until I got home and googled it. Its from the Cruise 2008 collection: Monogram Rubis Salina. (Picture from Malleries.com)


Thanks for the photo, I remember that collection, but no that's not it.  I've actually never seen a bag like this one.  The handles are mono canvas, not the usual leather.  Its a tote size with extra large brass grommets and a Sprouse like rose scarf through them like a drawstring.


----------



## boyoverboard

A woman with a Damier Ebene Papillon while I was at work today. First time I've seen this bag in real life, it was beautiful!


----------



## Firebird!

I saw 2 mono speedys 30 today.


----------



## terps08

I saw a Delightful GM with an inventeur plate in my building today.  

I also saw a real BV at work - yay!  I've never seen it up close before - I like it!


----------



## Iduna

Saw a Delightful GM today with nice patina.....made me smile today^^


----------



## myprecious

Saw a Tivoli GM and an Artsy MM today


----------



## taniherd

terps08 said:


> I saw a Delightful GM with an *inventeur plate* in my building today.
> 
> I also saw a real BV at work - yay! I've never seen it up close before - I like it!


 

Yesterday I saw a mono speedy with one of these smacked dab in the middle of purse... at the nail salon yesterday? :weird:


----------



## roses5682

I saw about 4 NF's on my way into work.


----------



## PinkCapulet

There's a Trevi, Damier Ebone Neverfull GM and a Thames (Sp?) at my work. We call each other our purse names LOL, I don't actually know the girls' names. It's like, "Morning Trevi!"


----------



## clrcupcake

At the outlets today, saw a couple fake mono speedys.
a gorgeous Alma, and my Palermo gm =)


----------



## Kickchic

I had a patient come in with a GRAPHITE eva  
Otherwise many beautiful mono pieces.


----------



## taniherd

:





Kickchic said:


> I had a patient come in with a GRAPHITE eva
> Otherwise many beautiful mono pieces.



:giggles:
Graphite Eva oh my!!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Kickchic said:


> I had a patient come in with a GRAPHITE eva
> Otherwise many beautiful mono pieces.


 


hahahahaha i love the smiley face you used... graphite eva, how silly


----------



## Kickchic

I wanted to discretely pull out my cellphone & take a pic. Uhm that wouldn't be professional.   was the look on my face.


----------



## HerShe

Didn't see a speedy but I was carrying mine while out at the bank and the lady in front of me was with a friend and told the friend that she bought my bag for $250.  She said that she got my bag for $250 and her friend got a belt for $100. I couldn't help myself and started to crack up, the friend heard me and tried to change the subject but she kept going on about how good of a "deal" it was.


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a cabas mezzo and a mono galliera pm today.


----------



## heychar

Monogramaflage Speedy in the Mac cosmetic shop ..and a whole bunch of regular speedy's, _still need to replace my Damier 30 with 35 asap!_


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Last week I was at a Forever21 and I saw no less than a dozen women carrying what all appeared to be authentic LV's! Ha, including me with my Tivoli GM. Most of the bags were Neverfull's (Mono and Damier Ebene) a Speed or two in Mono, and a couple I couldn't I.D. because of the million racks of clothes that were in the way! I've never seen that many LV's in one place....other than the boutique, that's my new record.


----------



## znzngo

Saw a lady w/ her mono Galleria at the DMV today


----------



## designvixen

Lots of Speedys and NFs in both damier and mono at school, and one of my classmates has a Palermo GM. All appear to be real, and I know for sure that my classmate's Palermo is real.
Totally PM in Azur/white Multicolor Alma/ monoCabas Piano/black epi Speedy/mono Musette/Mono Luco tote/ Vernis Amarante Bellvue GM yesterday @ the mall. Again,they all looked real. Women around her LOVE LV.


----------



## designvixen

terps08 said:


> *I saw a Delightful GM with an inventeur plate in my building today*.
> 
> I also saw a real BV at work - yay!  I've never seen it up close before - I like it!





taniherd said:


> *Yesterday I saw a mono speedy with one of these smacked dab in the middle of purse*... at the nail salon yesterday? :weird:





clrcupcake said:


> At the outlets today, *saw a couple fake mono speedys.*
> a gorgeous Alma, and my Palermo gm =)





Kickchic said:


> *I had a patient come in with a GRAPHITE eva*
> Otherwise many beautiful mono pieces.





HerShe said:


> Didn't see a speedy but I was carrying mine while out at the bank and the lady in front of me was with a friend and told the friend that she bought my bag for $250.  She said that she got my bag for $250 and her friend got a belt for $100. I couldn't help myself and started to crack up, the friend heard me and tried to change the subject but *she kept going on about how good of a "deal" it was.*



:lolots: Oh, and I forgot to add the  COMPLETELY BOGUS  mono Sarah wallet I saw in the elevator at school Monday afternoon.... the fleurs on the mono had SIX petals....I just thought to myself "Really, girl? _Really?_" What a hot mess.


----------



## Twin Matrix

I saw a black diva with one of those red, shiny LVs. What's it called, Vernis? She looked pretty awesome. :3 Especially opposed to the dozens of people in my neighbourhood that look like hobo's who stole an LV from someone.


----------



## ah_tracy

jane said:


> I passed a woman carrying a mono Trouville today.



Strange I saw a woman carrying this bag!! Kinda cute!!


----------



## designvixen

I saw the most god-awful, low-budget-looking fake today. (Of course they are ALL bad an low-budget, but this one was one of the most pathetic I have seen.) Don't you just love it when the counterfiters make bags in styles that LV never created? It's hilarious. This one was kinda shaped like an Alma BB, but not quite...and it was in the most horrid imitation white Multicolor...you know, the type that only has 4 colors. There was no vachetta, the mono pattern was spaced much too far apart, the zipper was white plastic, and the initials were missing the "V"... it was just "L"!


----------



## needlv

I saw a terrible vernis alma *PM * in pomme d'amour.  I actually laughed out loud when I spotted it.  And then turned to my DH and said "oooh, LV didn't even MAKE that bag, that's how bad the fake is".


----------



## clrcupcake

designvixen said:


> :lolots: Oh, and I forgot to add the  COMPLETELY BOGUS  mono Sarah wallet I saw in the elevator at school Monday afternoon.... the fleurs on the mono had SIX petals....I just thought to myself "Really, girl? _Really?_" What a hot mess.



Hahaha. Fakes are horrible, but fakes that look SUPER fake are hilarious.
They entertain me . xD


----------



## designvixen

clrcupcake said:


> Hahaha. Fakes are horrible, but fakes that look SUPER fake are hilarious.
> They entertain me . xD



Me too! I love looking at other people's bags when I am out and about, and when I notice a fake, I find it very amusing.
I've gotten my best friend into bags too, and she shares my amusement when we're out together and spot a fake, it's so much fun. She's also learning to share my appreciation when we spot a really nice authentic bag.


----------



## designvixen

needlv said:


> I saw a terrible vernis alma *PM * in pomme d'amour.  I actually laughed out loud when I spotted it.  And then turned to my DH and said "oooh, LV didn't even MAKE that bag, that's how bad the fake is".



 it must be even funnier when the fake that you spot is supposed to be a variation or copy of an authentic bag that you own! _*Alma PM!*_ Wow....really??? They didn't even try to copy the BB size, they just invented a PM when no PM exists for that style. I think I would have laughed out loud too! 
I've had a few occasions where I've lost my self control and let a laugh slip out when I spotted a fake. I try not to let it happen but occasionally I can't help it! I remember about a year or so ago at the Glendale Galleria, there was a girl carrying an ebene Speedy 35 that had the wrong colors....the darker brown squares and the leather piping and handles were so dark that they were almost black, and the hallmark "LOUIS VUITTON PARIS" was printed in the wrong color....it was orange! I laughed at that one, I couldn't hold it in.

On the authentic side today, though, I saw a gorgeous Lumineuse PM in Ombre. It was absolutely STUNNING, love the color! Empriente is so beautiful!


----------



## keb7332

I had a bag twin today! LV isn't very common in the town I live in, so this is very exciting to me.  We were out buying my son's Halloween costume (Boba Fett, he's really into Star Wars), and I saw someone carrying a Damier ebene Speedy 30, the exact same bag I was carrying, while waiting in line.


----------



## honey28

Today I went shopping in an upscale department store. I saw:

1. A beautiful red Alma in Epi (gorgeous)
2. A rather new Mono Speedy 35 (no patina yet)

Unfortunately, I also saw a quite ugly Alma Mono fake:
The patina part at the bottom of the bag was far to large (twice the original size...)

Well, and a Kelly Bag...in green.

So, all in all, still nice sightings of mostly beautiful bags.


----------



## arevans17

I went shopping at the mall with the only LV boutique around. I always enjoy going to this mall because I always see lots of LV and yesterday was no exception! I was pleased to see styles I don't normally see. I saw two Noe's, a lot of Speedy's (Ebene, Azur & Mono), two that are discontinued but I can't remember what they are called,of course myself and my bag twin (Damier Ebene NF GM), Mono Cles, a Thames PM, a Galleira PM, a few Mono MM NFs, a Popincourt Haut, a Palermo GM, and a Mono Alma, whew!

Today I saw an MC Speedy that I think might've been fake (too small, did they make a 25?? I didn't think so...but I could be wrong I wasn't as into LV when the MC line first came out & was all the rage), a Mono Speedy 30, and of course my Damier Ebene NF GM at Target.


----------



## elilan

At the mall yesterday I saw a bunch of real damier ebene (speedy 30 and some others), while I was carrying my ebene speedy 25. I also saw an atrocious fake azur _something_ with disgusting colored handles.


----------



## zhouy101

mas2388 said:


> I love Walmart LV sightings! It's so ironic!




Wow..that's so mean, but so funny!


----------



## manditex

I saw the usual 10,000000000 neverfull's!


----------



## sgj99

went out to dinner last night with my husband and another couple, carried my Bleu Infini Alma PM.  while at the restaurant (for 3 very fun hours) i saw a Mono Delightful, a Mono Galleria, and a Mono Stresa ... this is very unusual for my area, i never see that many LV's in one week let alone one evening.  the bag of choice out here in the 'burbs is Coach - almost 9 out of 10 bags spotted are Coach so i loved seeing all the Mono LV's


----------



## LVBagLady

The only LV I saw today was my mono Speedy 25. A couple of weeks ago while standing in line at the DMV I saw a Damier Ebene Speedy 30.


----------



## peachylv

zhouy101 said:


> Wow..that's so mean, but so funny!



My Verona MM goes grocery shopping with me at Wal Mart every week.  I must admit that I've only seen 4 LV sightings there in the past 8 months though.


----------



## Pptgirl

Researching for my very first LV purchase. At first I was opposed to anything in the mono print since it's replicated so much.  Especially the Speedy. But my good friend told me that I can't worry about that as long as I know mine is authentic. Plus, the people who are buying the real ones can spot the fakes a mile away. I'm getting pretty good at spotting them too.


----------



## sgj99

at the grocery store yesterday:  Mono Neverful GM, Mono Delightful and my Ebene Berkeley.


----------



## bonefile

Saw a gorgy empreinte artsy, a pomme alma mm and two mono speedies when out for dinner tonight with my alma pm


----------



## Firebird!

I saw so many fakes today and only one trevi pm.


----------



## MommaBear

I went to my niece's bd party in Austin this weekend and saw a Mono Neverfull GM and a Gucci tote. 

I use my Speedy 35 as my everyday bag, so it goes everywhere, drs office, Target, grocery store, even Dollar General!


----------



## djswin91

i saw a fake artsy but in damier ebene print, it would've been cute if it was real


----------



## erica_cfu

during last week i saw a flamme artsy, a verona gm, a popincourt, a BH, a mon mono speedy, a neverful MM, and a mono galliera gm.


----------



## ehy210

This girl in my orgo lab has a fake neverfull she uses as a school bag. She's really nice but the bag is gross.


----------



## Zoeyprincess

I saw a woman walkin in the elevator with a fake damier neverfull in the mall the other day, it was so fake the inner color of the lining is somewhat orange, then the print was kind of slanting infront! Talk about super bad replica hahah!


----------



## elilan

at school today i saw a tivoli (i think GM). such a pretty bag


----------



## ivonna

In the parking lot of the radiology clinic, I saw Trevi pm yesterday, which reminded me I have one, so I carried mine today.


----------



## arevans17

I saw a Hampstead MM, a Berkely, and of course my Damier Ebene NF GM at Nemacolin (a spa in southwestern PA). I also saw a Damier Azur NF GM and my Damier Ebene Pochette at Target.


----------



## WndrWoman

I am super excited!!  I saw a Black Epi Speedy today!!  WOOT WOOT!!!  I was excited to see one from a different line.  Around here you seen Monogram mostly but the last 2 times I have gone to Panera Bread for lunch I have seen a Damier Wallet and now and Epi Speedy!!!


----------



## Lushie

I saw a lady carrying a Mono Odeon in Walmart last week...I think it was the MM size.


----------



## terps08

Saw a Wilshire PM last night on the metro!


----------



## Phanatical

I saw about three Mono NF MM's today already!! I didn't carry mine as the forecast is predicting rain, but it's become so popular where I am!


----------



## BagLady14

WndrWoman said:
			
		

> I am super excited!!  I saw a Black Epi Speedy today!!  WOOT WOOT!!!  I was excited to see one from a different line.  Around here you seen Monogram mostly but the last 2 times I have gone to Panera Bread for lunch I have seen a Damier Wallet and now and Epi Speedy!!!



Now that you mention it, I realized that Panera Bread is a good place for LV sightings.  I always see at least one LV every time I go there.  The last time there were two people with Trevi PM's.  There was also a damier ebene NF mm, and my Speedy 25 also in DE.  Also, I think that damier is more popular than mono in my area.


----------



## JennyErin

Saw a Bellevue GM in Amarante at my doctors office, I always love when I see less common bags out and about!


----------



## mariah9999

I saw a Trevi PM & Manhattan GM today at the grocery store!


----------



## bvan1968

I only saw two LVs today -- my Speedy 35 B and my friend's Tivoli -- but I saw a million Coach monogram bags.  Not a fan of the Coach monogram bags.  At. All.


----------



## Firebird!

I only saw a Trevi pm in the bus today.


----------



## Lovin Louis

I saw a mono speedy 35 and an Odeon PM at the theater last night, while I was carrying my speedy 30 B.   I was excited to see them since I own a speedy (or two) and the Odeon MM, and I rarely see LV around where I live unless I'm at the theater or one of the wealthier suburbs of the Phoenix area....at least the teacher that teaches in the classroom next to mine carries LV too, so I can get my fix. Lol!


----------



## Zoe123

Today at the mall ---- 5 NF's (3 mono and 2 Damier)  2 speedy's (appears that both were 35) and 2 Mono Artsy (both were MM)

Oh yeah and one more --- my Estrela GM


----------



## verondear

I saw Palermo GM,  Retiro GM, Siracusa


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

This lady was being rescued from that cruise ship off the coast of Tuscany... You see she grabbed her Artsy before being taken off!!! Lol


----------



## Pursestan

BagLady14 said:


> Now that you mention it, I realized that Panera Bread is a good place for LV sightings.  I always see at least one LV every time I go there.  The last time there were two people with Trevi PM's.  There was also a damier ebene NF mm, and my Speedy 25 also in DE.  Also, I think that damier is more popular than mono in my area.



Very true. I stop by there after my weekly Costco trip and almost always see at least one LV. Funny.


----------



## mrs.JC

Today I was at a grocery store and saw a lady with a Thames...  I think it was the smaller size.


----------



## LoveOfBagz

Today at church an older woman had a divine MC black speedy with the most gorgeous patina and my Trevi Pm.


----------



## tessa06

Today, I went out with my bf for dinner then we headed to the mall for stroll and walk (no shopping for me:giggles.. I saw 2 Mono Galliera, 2 Mono NF, 1 Mono Speedy 25, and a fake NF.. Yup, a lot of LV lovers in my area..

Last night when we headed out to have some boba drink, I saw an Azur Speedy 30 and Azur zippy wallet (the girl didn't have a purse with her.). Too many sightings in my area.. I see more when I go to SCP.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Starbucks is a great place to spot LV's too!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

I spot many LV's when I'm at malls in my area.  I guess bc I live in the burbs of a big city, they are everywhere!  Yesterday I saw 3 speedy's, 1 totally, trevi, nf, petit bucket, a pochette all at the same mall (which is an upscale mall).


----------



## gre8dane

Wegmans & Mall:

NFs, Speedy (Azur, Mono, Azur), Perle Bedford (!!), Rouge Fauviste Wilshire (!!)

Global Foods:

Mono Speedy, Tivoli GM (x2), Bucket, Mono Galliera PM


----------



## sgj99

all Mono's:  Noe, Tivoli GM, Artsy x 2, BH


----------



## Pursestan

Two Mono Neverfull's at the surgery center today.


----------



## terps08

Saw a mono speedy and mono Gal at College of Charleston this weekend!


----------



## LVBagLady

Spotted a mono Totally at the grocery store yesterday.


----------



## louisbernard

I saw two Mono Damier Azurs and one Speedy Azur at a mall near our home yesterday, Most gorgeous!!


----------



## tessa06

Since I went to SCP, I saw a lot of LVs today..

Mono and Ebene Speedy, Mono and Ebene NF, Tivoli PM, Galliera in Mono and Azur, Mono and Empreinte Infini Artsy, Ebene Berkeley, Mono cosmetic pouch in GM (she used it as a clutch).. I might have seen more but I just can't recall right now.. I always have my eyes on LV bags when I'm out and about..


----------



## jessicalistic

I've spotted the same girl with a black epi Alma, then damier ebene speedy 30, and then azure Galliera. It's become my daily mission in the train every morning to see what she'll bring next. Quite a collection for a girl next to me in the train.


----------



## jessicalistic

Oh, and I saw a handfull of Neverfulls today as well &#8211; seems to be the new hit in the Netherlands. I noticed a lot of Speedy bags for sale online recently, and I think it's because of the shift from Speedy to Neverfull in terms of the basic LV choice.

What I DO NOT see in Holland hardly ever is the mono. I wonder why not...


----------



## Lilouninamama

My coworkers are almost all designerbag lovers so I see aften:
Mono speedy 30 and 25
Neverful damier ebene
Mono Berkeley 
Trevi
Idylle speedy fusain 
2 Palermo mono
Epi black jasmine


----------



## sgj99

a beautiful Amarante Alma PM at the grocery store, it was gorgeous!


----------



## 4purse

Damier Rivington in the jewelry store...looks very classy yet casual:cool


----------



## KatsBags

I saw a very cute 20 something girl today at Panera with a Damier Neverfull.


----------



## Damier Dme

Saw a Damier Ebene Hampstead and Speedy 30 over the weekend, and the gold hardware contrasted with the dark pattern looks even better in person.


----------



## bellabags23

An Artsy at church
a Palermo at Marshalls
and a Damier Neverfull MM at Daffy's


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

i was gawking today at a chinese restaurant:

i saw a roses neverfull with a nice tan!!!!
and also a amarante alma pm
and a damier ebene bloomsbury and the same person a damier ebene zippy wallet
oh and me a speedy 35 with a bunch of MC SLGs


----------



## icedtea

alma in amarante @ Melbourne Central, roses neverfull @ harvey norman and neverfull in damier ebene @ woolies


----------



## terps08

I went to a party at my friend's parents' house, so there was a mix of older and younger people.  The parents' friend had a Mono Speedy with beautiful patina - it was obviously well loved for many years!


----------



## chelseagail

At work today I spied a Neverfull MM Azur, Mono Totally and a super loved Mono Speedy 25. The patina was such a beautiful, dark honey. The Azur had a yellow casting to it, it wasn't a fake, but just a weird yellow look to it.


----------



## jessicalistic

I was just in London, and the streets were dotted with neverfull MMs and speedy 30s galore. The winning canvas seemed to be damier ebene (to match the wet weather).


----------



## LaGeekChic

Saw a NF knock off... But a very ugly one, with fringes and a zipper.


----------



## Seahorse40

jessicalistic said:


> I was just in London, and the streets were dotted with neverfull MMs and speedy 30s galore. The winning canvas seemed to be damier ebene (to match the wet weather).



Yep - I would agree that the NF seems to be really popular in London - in all prints. I was there yesterday (I don't live in London) and find it interesting to note the different sightings depending on where you are in the UK. I live in a large town about 60 miles from London and a LV is quite rare. I spent the weekend in Norwich and didn't see any (although I did see a couple of longing glances my way at my speedy!). I had a fab time bag spotting yesterday. Here's a summary from the westend:-

Ebene Hampstead pm (looked lovely)
Mono artsy - wide open contents on display!
About 10 NF - mainly GM
A mono I don't know the name of (cross body, oval shape with large flap and buckle) obviously well loved with a great tan!
And my favourite was a mono idylle rhapsody mm in fusain worn cross body. Looked amazing!


----------



## LovessLV

A loot of NF, its so popular right now


----------



## luvmesumbags

I saw a horizontal batignolles today at the mall.


----------



## LoveOfBagz

I saw an Azur Galliera PM and Mono Speedy 30 at Sephora today.  Also, my Bloomsbury PM!


----------



## LaGeekChic

Saw a girl with the NF in Damier Ebene at school today. I think it was a real one, didn't see it all the way up close (I really want that one!). And I know of 1 other girl at my school that has a real LV (Totally Mono). And another girl at my school with horrible fakes


----------



## mr lv

Saw a mono totally being carried today I saw it out of the corner of my eye it was a real treat being carried by a classy and confident women. Glad she started walking my way.


----------



## gre8dane

At the airports:

Three Pegases: two Damier, one Mono
Artys: Mono & Empreinte Ombre
Damier Evora (!!)
Mono NF: PM & MM
Azur Galliera PM
Mono Keepall
Mono Speedy


----------



## Maleeducky

At the outlets a woman mid 20's rocking a mono speedy 30 (pretty sure it was a 30). We were both in the coach factory store. Lol  The sa that checked me out (bought some sunnies) complimented my tivoli gm


----------



## queenlobo26

Maleeducky said:


> At the outlets a woman mid 20's rocking a mono speedy 30 (pretty sure it was a 30). We were both in the coach factory store. Lol  The sa that checked me out (bought some sunnies) complimented my tivoli gm



I'm glad to know that it's okay to continue to shop at Coach outlet stores even though I own a couple of LV bags!  I haven't gone back to a Coach outlet store since I've gotten my LV's! 

So, I saw a woman rocking my tivoli GM at the mall and another rocking a Totally at Dillard's.


----------



## lusaks

I have 3 LV bags: mono Palermo, azur Totally PM and Cherry Speedy but still go to the Coach sometimes and have a few limited ed coach bags


----------



## arevans17

I saw the following at a high school basketball playoff game: Roses Speedy 30, DE Speedy 30, Azur Eva, Menilmontat GM, Odeon PM, Delightful GM, my DE NF PM, and a DE NF MM that I am pretty sure was fake...if not the girl carrying it needs a good talking to because she cut off the side laces to cinch it!!


----------



## terps08

Saw a delightful and speedy 25, both in mono.


----------



## tnguyen87

I saw a Mono Galleria today with the most gorgeous patina at Target today!


----------



## gabz

woman behind me at Old Navy had a mono insolite w pink interrior- gorge!


----------



## terps08

Saw a brand new Tivoli today at work - beautiful!


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a Totally GM today.


----------



## meeh16

at the bank today with my artsy and when I turned around, the woman next in line have the same one.  We both looked at each other's bag at the same time lolz.  This is the first time, I saw an artsy empreinte.

Last week, I was in a toy store with my evora ebene and a lady walked in with evora azur.  That is the only evora I'd seen here as mostly it is speedy, neverfull and delightful


----------



## Kern23

Nf mm


----------



## melhunnyb

In the city today: 3 Mono NF's, 2 DE Speedy's, 1 black Epi Alma.


----------



## Maleeducky

queenlobo26 said:
			
		

> I'm glad to know that it's okay to continue to shop at Coach outlet stores even though I own a couple of LV bags!  I haven't gone back to a Coach outlet store since I've gotten my LV's!
> 
> So, I saw a woman rocking my tivoli GM at the mall and another rocking a Totally at Dillard's.



Oh yes! I still go to Coach and factory. I hunt for fp deletes. And at my mall the LV and Coach are next door to each other.  Was at Coach again and saw 1 woman carrying a delightful mm. And another carrying a wilshire mono mm.


----------



## itSnapper

epi blue yesterday


----------



## LaGeekChic

In a guest lecture earlier at school this week, I saw a girl with a Speedy DE 30. Pretty cool to see that I'm not the only one


----------



## Hermancat

Saw Mono Neverfull at lunch today at Red White and Brew and also an Azur Totally.


----------



## Christfollowerx

I saw special edition speedy that was all black leather with chunky gold hardware lettering placed sporadically all over the bag. The letters spelled out Louis Vuitton. It was amazing, does anyone know more about it??


----------



## tessa06

I went to SCP today. Again, I saw a lot of LV..

1 Empreinte Artsy in Infini
2 Mono Artsy
1 Vernis Alma in Pomme and Blue Nuit
1 Mono Alma
2 Mono Totally
2 Speedy in DE
1 NF in DE
and a lot more that I forgot  Lol!


----------



## Possum

tessa06 said:


> I went to SCP today. Again, I saw a lot of LV..
> 
> 1 Empreinte Artsy in Infini
> 2 Mono Artsy
> 1 Vernis Alma in Pomme and Blue Nuit
> 1 Mono Alma
> 2 Mono Totally
> 2 Speedy in DE
> 1 NF in DE
> and a lot more that I forgot  Lol!


 
Good spotting tessa!!


----------



## Firebird!

I saw only a Totally PM on my way to work today.


----------



## heartlocket

I saw a DE speedy 30 while at Costa Coffee picking up my daily fix of caffeine. She also had a DE zippy wallet too. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tessa06

Since it's Easter.. Everyone was out and about.. I've seen tons of LVs today!!

My bf and I went to church, lunch at a Japanese restaurant, outdoor mall then movie theatre.. And I've seen:

1 Speedy Azur 25
3 Mono Speedy 30
2 NF Mono (MM and GM)
1 NF DE
2 Palermo (MM and GM)
1 Tivoli PM
1 Trevi PM
1 Epi Alma in red (I'm guessing it's the new red, Carmine.. I was at the movie theatre so it was kinda hard to see..)
3 Batignolles Horizontal
1 Montorgueil PM
1 DE Berkeley
1 Retiro PM
1 Azur Galliera MM

I've seen varieties of LVs today!! There might be some bags that I forgot but that's most of them.. That's just 7 hours of being out and about..:giggles:


----------



## LaGeekChic

Whoa Tessa, how do you remember everything so well??

I went to Düsseldorf Thursday. It's the wealthiest city in Germany (which is what I learned in the guest lecture we had to attend before going shopping), so it was not a surprise that I saw looooots of LVs while I was there. Probably about 20 Speedy's, 10 NF's and 1 Artsy.


----------



## emjetz

Neverfull in idylle


----------



## YEANETT

tessa06 said:
			
		

> Since it's Easter.. Everyone was out and about.. I've seen tons of LVs today!!
> 
> My bf and I went to church, lunch at a Japanese restaurant, outdoor mall then movie theatre.. And I've seen:
> 
> 1 Speedy Azur 25
> 3 Mono Speedy 30
> 2 NF Mono (MM and GM)
> 1 NF DE
> 2 Palermo (MM and GM)
> 1 Tivoli PM
> 1 Trevi PM
> 1 Epi Alma in red (I'm guessing it's the new red, Carmine.. I was at the movie theatre so it was kinda hard to see..)
> 3 Batignolles Horizontal
> 1 Montorgueil PM
> 1 DE Berkeley
> 1 Retiro PM
> 1 Azur Galliera MM
> 
> I've seen varieties of LVs today!! There might be some bags that I forgot but that's most of them.. That's just 7 hours of being out and about..:giggles:



Wow Tessa what a memory!! That was like watching another movie just a LV movie lol


----------



## minababe

spy pics would be great and funny in this thread


----------



## isabellam

I had an LV encounter at my local grocery.  A tall woman was walking toward me and her eyes zeroed in on my Watercolor speedy, as I gawked at her vernis shoulder bag (I think it was a Houston).  Fun....


----------



## passion4

The most viewed bag I have seen in Norway is the speedy, Noe and Neverfull.


----------



## Cait

In Winners: Mono Speedy 30 & Galliera PM.
Outside court: Givre Vernis Speedy


----------



## MrGoyard

I saw 2 girls with a Speedy 35 in DE, one girl with a Speedy 30 in Monogram. And 1 girl with a Neverfull MM in Monogram. All at my school


----------



## MrGoyard

Oh and one girl with a Alma MM in Vernis Blue Infini, also at school. SO gorgeous =o


----------



## PersonalTaste

I been seeing a lot of LV bags! Some fake, some real! Mostly speedys of course. Also, I been surprisingly seeing a lot of Sulli bags.


----------



## PrincessBailey

All I see are Speedys and neverfalls. So boring!


----------



## PrincessBailey

But at a FutureShop I saw a cerise speedy 25.


----------



## LouisLovinGal

I clean a house for a lady that has tons of Louis Vuittons. Funny thing is she doesn't know the names of most of them lol


----------



## gandalicious_16

I've been seeing many of the neverfull bags in the mall today


----------



## PrincessBailey

LouisLovinGal said:
			
		

> I clean a house for a lady that has tons of Louis Vuittons. Funny thing is she doesn't know the names of most of them lol



Jealous! Cleaning and get to look at eye-candy? That's heaven.


----------



## honey28

Went shopping yesterday.
Apart from a gorgeous Hermès Birkin, I saw some quite nice LVs:
1 Mono Artsy
1 Azur Speedy
and 2,5 NF Azurs (like mine).

2,5 NFs, because I am not sure on one.
While queuing to pay I discovered that the woman waiting right in front of me used her NF GM as an diaper bag (one small kid in a buggy and a rather cute 4-5-year-old standing next to her. The cutest thing: The little boy realized we had the same bag and told me so; so cute!). Back on topic: Then I had a closer lock at the other NF and suddenly I wasn't so sure anymore. I own a MM. Are the handles of the GM wider/thicker than the MMs?
Well, that's it.

Waiting to read what you usually see!


----------



## IN LVOE

in holt's on bloor st. in toronto on sunday i saw tons of lv.... speedy's, nf's and a few alma's one alma was in the bleu lagon color... it was soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## tessa06

I saw a Mahina L today while I was getting my eyelash extension, I'm guessing it was color biscuit.. *soo pretty  then she has a long origami wallet..

Other bags I've seen today: NF (Mono and DE), Mono Speedy (weird that I didn't see a lot of these today), Monty, Neige Artsy (*so pretty ), Mono and Azur Artsy, Mono Alma, etc. that I couldn't remember.. LOL


----------



## Firebird!

I saw a green graffiti NF today, wow!


----------



## Calvin7592

At the Mall of America the other day, I saw a Mono Alma, Mono Neverfull, Vernis Bellevue PM, a couple Damier bags, and a Mono Trivoli GM, and a few others I didn't recognize.


----------



## arrival

I came home yesterday on a train, and I said to myself: I never see anyone with the Speedy B . 
Ten minutes later a girl sat next to me with a Mono Speedy B. After an other ten minutes, a guy came with a DE Speedy B


----------



## tessa06

I was at SCP yesterday so I saw tons of LV 

Mono, DE, DA Speedy
Mono and DE NF
Cerise Speedy
Green Graffiti Speedy
Tivoli PM and GM
Infini Lumi
Bloomsbury
Mono Odeon
Mono Artsy
Mono Blocks Stripes &#10084;

and my Aube Artsy


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

While out yesterday i saw a speedy 30 monogram,a delightful pm and a cabas piano.


----------



## gre8dane

Shout out to the women of San Antonio.  Always see some great LV when I go!

Delightful
Mono & Damier NF
Mono Galliera
Damier & Mono Speedy
Mono Speedy B
Perle Roxbury (ALWAYS see Vernis in SA!!)


----------



## Lilylovelv

Saturday me, my hubby and daughter went to the New England Aquarium in Boston MA. I saw a Cabas Mezzo and 2 Galliera's. I was carrying the 3rd Galliera. That week prior I was at Target and saw a Tivoli PM and a Palermo GM.


----------



## karmallory

At work (a hotel), I was checking in a guest who was wearing a blue epi noe, I said: " Your Noe is simply gorgeous, excellent choice," and she replied "Huh? This is a Louis Vuitton- not a 'Noe'!" and rolled her eyes at me like I was an idiot. She even went as far as showing my the small LV stamped in the corner... I then explained that I was only referring to the model but I don't think she believed me. *sigh*


----------



## LoVeinLA

karmallory said:
			
		

> At work (a hotel), I was checking in a guest who was wearing a blue epi noe, I said: " Your Noe is simply gorgeous, excellent choice," and she replied "Huh? This is a Louis Vuitton- not a 'Noe'!" and rolled her eyes at me like I was an idiot. She even went as far as showing my the small LV stamped in the corner... I then explained that I was only referring to the model but I don't think she believed me. *sigh*



Wow, what a story. As a new Noe owner, if you said that to me, I would be flattered and impressed!


----------



## parisianne_chic

today was the most lv sightings i had at the mall... i saw several mono speedies, an azur totally, a de neverfull, an idylle neverfull and a perforated saumur. gorgeous!

the first 3 are kind of common in the area but the last 2 are not.

btw, i was wearing my idylle saumur.


----------



## lolakitten

I saw a woman with a DA Eva & another wearing a mono Galliera at the mall Thursday (I was wearing my Trevi)

Yesterday I saw a woman in the village (where it's VERY rare to see LV or any designer bags really) wearing a DA speedy.


----------



## DrDior

A batignolles vertical was spotted at the dollar store. 

I was there to purchase a water pistol to shoot my husband's cat.

(I intend to have my pistol handy the very next time a wayward paw makes a move towards my formerly beautiful chair).


----------



## lolakitten

DrDior said:


> A batignolles vertical was spotted at the dollar store.
> 
> *I was there to purchase a water pistol to shoot my husband's cat.*
> 
> (I intend to have my pistol handy the very next time a wayward paw makes a move towards my formerly beautiful chair).


----------



## LoVeinLA

lolakitten said:
			
		

>



I know, I was laughing too.  DrDior is way too funny!


----------



## juls12

I saw a Mono Speedy B today at IKEA. It was beautiful I think a 25. I was so excited to see it I don't see many LVs where I live. But a lot of fantasy fakes...


----------



## baggyland

Yesterday I saw two young women having lunch at the mall,and each one had a delightful on top of the table. And at the valet parking was a lady with another delightful!  ( I was carrying my Totally)


----------



## DawnLuvsLouie

baggyland said:
			
		

> Yesterday I saw two young women having lunch at the mall,and each one had a delightful on top of the table. And at the valet parking was a lady with another delightful!  ( I was carrying my Totally)



Really was it the gm? I live in ny and I never see anyone with the delightful gm all I see are speedys and neverfuls... I seen one lady one time with a delightful and like stalked her around the store just to see it in person.. Lol... And I asked her if it was comfortable she probably thought I was crazy....


----------



## baggyland

DawnLuvsLouie said:


> Really was it the gm? I live in ny and I never see anyone with the delightful gm all I see are speedys and neverfuls... I seen one lady one time with a delightful and like stalked her around the store just to see it in person.. Lol... And I asked her if it was comfortable she probably thought I was crazy....


the pair were mm and the lady in the parking was a GM


----------



## louis the 3rd

I spotted a Totally at Target today, and Delightful MMs all over the place-- it's the "mommy bag" around these parts! Also, I saw a fake Speedy DE out shopping-- it looked kind of orangeish.


----------



## HeatherR

One of the supervisors at work has a Neverfull MM in monogram, so I see that one everyday, and another woman has another LV but I forget the name of it. It was kind of a flap bag, not the musette, but smaller and sits higher on your shoulder. 

I normally see an occasional Speedy. Not too many LV sightings at the Jersey shore. When I lived in NY I saw tons of LVs daily though. I like to see designer bag sightings though, however rare they are -- any brand!


----------



## HeatherR

karmallory said:


> At work (a hotel), I was checking in a guest who was wearing a blue epi noe, I said: " Your Noe is simply gorgeous, excellent choice," and she replied "Huh? This is a Louis Vuitton- not a 'Noe'!" and rolled her eyes at me like I was an idiot. She even went as far as showing my the small LV stamped in the corner... I then explained that I was only referring to the model but I don't think she believed me. *sigh*



I've noticed that alot of people who own LVs don't know the name of their bag! I guess we're super obsessed because we do! lol


----------



## img

Today....I saw:

Delightful MM 
Two different Neverfull's in Mono MM
Alma Mono PM
Artsy Mono MM


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Today I saw the fw 2012 new color for the Vernis... It's kinda a sparkly cream color. It was actually Really pretty, but for me more of a summer color

I also saw a Damier ebene coin/key purse.... I'm pretty sure it was from the cruse collection a few years back?

It was a group of fabulous ladies late this evening- I was drooling over the Vernis in the elevator!


----------



## mr lv

I saw a vernis alma today at a wedding so shiny I so regret not getting my wife this bag instead of the whilshire vernis.


----------



## Lulugrl

I saw a Mono Neverfull GM, and I did a lady's hair today that had the delightful, and I brought my Denim Speedy with me to the Salon today


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mr lv said:


> I saw a vernis alma today at a wedding so shiny I so regret not getting my wife this bag instead of the whilshire vernis.



You are such a sweet husband!! That is on my wish list and it would rock if my husband got it for me....You should surprise her with one.


----------



## dhits77

I rarely see authentic LVs around here. And they say income per capita in this town is highest in Australia. The fakes people sport here are seriously bad. I did see a brandnew speedy b 40 (pristine vachetta) the other day (used as a nappy bag, hung from what looks like a brandnew bugaboo with the chic Missoni covers) and was so excited!


----------



## reginablair

I haven't seen any today but I see countless Neverfulls at my school daily. Doesn't deter me though, I'm still going to pick one up, I think TOMORROW!! I have also seen a Montogueil (sp?) and a red Kusama Neverfull.


----------



## amrx87

Saw a mono speedy 25@ sushi palace tonite!


----------



## Serenedee

At the nail salon the woman beside me had a denim speedy b. I was  carrying my de speedy. We eyed each others bags, smiled and gave that 'acknowledging ' look. Lol


----------



## Calvin7592

Today at work, I complimented a customer's mono Speedy. She had no idea what I was talking about! I said "your louis bag!" It had a beautiful even patina. She said she got it when she was sixteen. She must have been about thirty and her bag looked great. She said she had a matching wallet too and my coworkers told her I could probably name the wallet too. She pulled it out and I said "Sarah wallet!" almost immediately. She was so impressed lol and my coworkers just laughed.


----------



## dmdreaming

I saw a woman today carrying a Delightful that was beautiful.  We spoke for a few minutes (I had my Totally MM) and discussed the fact that our husbands do NOT understand why we need more than one LV bag!  I also saw someone carrying a mono Artsy...it was GORGEOUS!


----------



## mmerchant

Went to Lenox and saw a DA Artsy.  So pretty!  There are too many LVs in the Lenox mall to mention them all.


----------



## taniherd

Saw a beautifully patina'd Mono Noe yesterday. 
Time to wake up my Petite Noe. Heehee! 
Been carrying mono Totally MM.


----------



## Miss Frosty

I saw a man (25-30 something) rocking a small azur bag, don't know which because I haven't seen it before, perhaps from a past season? It was a crossbody bag anyway and I just had to start talking to him, and he said it was a bag he bought as a gift for his wife, and ended up "stealing" it from her because it was so convinient to have a purse when he travelled  He said all of his male friends mocked him, but he wore it anyway  

I just found this so cute


----------



## SarahLVoe

Today I saw another mother at Babies R Us rocking a delightful mm that had a really nice patina. I was carrying my new speedy 30 de. Made me think I should take out my delightful mm more often. Think I have only used the bag once! &#55357;&#56869; Seeing her bag made me want to use mine so it can get a nice light tab going.


----------



## coachmk

Was watching the local news tonight and spotted a woman on TV carrying a rayures neverfull inside of a boutique. The story was about supporting Small Business Saturday.


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

Was at the mall today for black Friday shopping saw lots of lvs today : an azur neverfull gm, a new azur neverfull mm, 2 de Nf mm, mono speedy 40, 4 mono speedy 30, 2 de speedy, mono nf mm, sully mm, mono galliera pm, mono eva, batignolles, portobello gm... Wow sure saw alot today, lots of eye candy


----------



## Lilylovelv

Saw what looked like mother & daughter in TJ Maxx today both carrying NF mono MM.


----------



## amrx87

Palermo and speedy 25@ shoprite today!


----------



## jules 8

My Sully mm...I usually only see my own LV's around where i live


----------



## bccgal

I was at the Anthem tree lighting to see this season's American Idol winner Phillip Phillips and saw a young women with a DE Neverful.  Very nice. And then was at Starbucks on Tuesday and saw another young women with DA Totally. Also very nice.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jules 8 said:


> My Sully mm...I usually only see my own LV's around where i live



That is too funny! Just like where I live..I do not see too many LVs besides my own either!


----------



## jules 8

LVlvoe_bug said:


> That is too funny! Just like where I live..I do not see too many LVs besides my own either!



Ya, we moved from Boston to northern colorado,  there's no fashion here .lol, I'm starving to see lv's other than mine here! We have to drive over an hr. To denver to go to lv store. Back home i had 3 stores 10 - 20 min. Drive from my house! Lol oh well...


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Saw a gorgeous noe at starbucks today


----------



## mmerchant

Within a minute I saw like 6 Neverfulls all in mono in Belk by the cosmetic counters.   It was crazy lol.  Besides my Tivoli, I saw a Galliera, and that was it.  But lots of Neverfulls!  Mostly with virgin vachetta, but one with a gorgeous honey patina!


----------



## nessie805

I havent seen any LV out at all today in my area an with that said... With this black friday madness and people pushing an shoving i didnt carry none of my LV an used my Juicy Tote


----------



## madiemic

Saw a woman with a beautiful patena on her Delightful while I was having lunch at McCalisters the other day.


----------



## LVBagLady

Saw a beautiful Galliera today at the local Hallmark while checking out Alex and Ani.


----------



## Kickchic

I live in the Tri-state area, I see LVs all day. Today at Short Hills mall I saw 3 Epi Almas, almost every monogram bag you can imagine and a Vernis Alma MM not sure of the color. Oh and of course my Tivoli GM.


----------



## nessie805

I seen almost 10 NF/Speedy (it was a few LOL) 
Also Several Tivoli GM 
An 2 Delightful one GM an the other was A PM with the most beautiful honey patina ive seen 
Also seen acouple of BH an so fourth. Ive seen more LV then i do here in a Month in my city LOL
(I was in Los Angeles)


----------



## taniherd

Today I saw a Neverfull PM at Best Buy and a mono speedy 35 at Kroger. 
I wasn't carrying a LV purse but I had my damier zcw inside my Ugg leather hobo.


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

Yesterday i saw a de speedy 30 at santa claus parade and then a de neverfull mm and azur hampstead at costco.


----------



## Kelechi

I saw soooooo many in Detroit at Somerset mall that I lost count. Some were TERRIBLE fakes.


----------



## rosie_posie

Kelechi said:
			
		

> I saw soooooo many in Detroit at Somerset mall that I lost count. Some were TERRIBLE fakes.



I was there too and I could not believe the number of Neverfulls and Speedies that I saw.  I even saw a toddler with the mini Speedy waiting to get her picture taken with Santa.


----------



## karmallory

rosie_posie said:
			
		

> I was there too and I could not believe the number of Neverfulls and Speedies that I saw.  I even saw a toddler with the mini Speedy waiting to get her picture taken with Santa.



A toddler with a mini speedy? That sounds adorable! I wonder what she could have possibly needed to ask Santa for... Lol!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

I swear I saw about 25 LV's yesterday in Vegas.. Most were Neverfull in DE..


----------



## speedygirl17

I saw a mono pochette, mono speedy 30 or 35 (it was in a grocery cart, so kinda hard to tell), DE NF GM, Mono NF MM, several vintage bags that I don't know the names of, several Empriente bags. Lots of LV this weekend!


----------



## treschictx

I saw a DE pochette at the grocery store this morning


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

I was shocked when I saw this in bi-lo (grocery store).  I saw a speedy 25/30 monogram print and a neverfull monogram mm. And where I work a lady came to the drive thru and sitting in the passenger seat was a Trivoli can't remember what size and on the floor was a sac plat tote.!!! I thought no one in my area wore LV.


----------



## Kelechi

I also saw a artsy in damier ebene at the airport.  Tee hee. Lol. I wanted to walk up and ask her where she got it. Chuckle.


----------



## WenD08

I was in both Tysons and Chevy Chase on Sat.  Speedys and NFs were everywhere.  Every once in awhile another LV style would pop up like a Monty PM or a Delightful ?M. 
Ditto at King of Prussia on Black Friday.


----------



## ElisiaKay

I just came back from an overnight cruise around the Bay of Islands, a beautiful city in New Zealand. It is not a fancy dress up type cruise, just a casual cruise that goes around the lake for the scenary. I saw a lady with an Audacieuse (think she was from overseas), not a common style here in Auckland. Never thought much of it before as I thought the suede looks a bit interesting with the leather... but it changed my mind. It was quite beautiful!


----------



## luvi87

I've seen so much fake LVs that Im so tired of seeing them. I dont look anymore, lol! Most i see are fakes.


----------



## madiemic

Kelechi said:
			
		

> I also saw a artsy in damier ebene at the airport.  Tee hee. Lol. I wanted to walk up and ask her where she got it. Chuckle.



Lol


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I was at a deli and saw a Galliera pm and a bloomie pm! Also saw a Trevi pm at a yogurt store both in the  Chicago 'burbs....I was so excited because I rarely see LV by me.....


----------



## MOMx2inLV

I actually saw 2 of my bags that I've never seen on others before till during  Black Friday shopping.   At Best Buy, a Rivington GM and at Lowe's, a Sully MM.  

I was carrying my Portobello PM that day so at least I didn't match them heehee...but it was nice to see others carrying the bag too


----------



## designvixen

I saw a beautiful Manhattan PM yesterday @ the supermarket, and a lovely PTI wallet.

Unfortunately I also saw a gross fake. I was about 20 or 30 feet away from this woman and even at that distance I could see that something was "off" about her mono NF GM, but i couldnt put my finger on what it was. Maybe the alignment of the mono pattern, I'm not sure, but I strongly suspected that it wasn't real. 
She was carrying it angled toward the back under her arm, so when she'd gone past me I could see the bottom of the bag... and it had 4 studs (feet). That confirmed it. Yuck!


----------



## stitchnqt

I just commented earlier that I never see LV in my town, and then I see one! In the grocery checkout lane, a woman was carrying a Mono Lockit. Just like the one I got last night....really weird coincidence since this is not a super popular piece.


----------



## KayluvsLV

Gee where do I start lol. On black Friday at the mall I saw 2 delightful mm's, 1 delightful pm, 2 de speedies, 1 mono speedy, 1 mono totally mm, 2 de neverfull's, 1 mono galliera pm, lots of mono neverfulls, lots of fakes, and I am sure I'm forgetting some. Today at Toys r Us I saw a Palermo gm and a really bad fake mono of some style I've never seen before. I always see lots of LV when I go out.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jules 8 said:


> Ya, we moved from Boston to northern colorado,  there's no fashion here .lol, I'm starving to see lv's other than mine here! We have to drive over an hr. To denver to go to lv store. Back home i had 3 stores 10 - 20 min. Drive from my house! Lol oh well...



I would love to have 3 stores near me or at least 1! There is no fashion here either, not even a Nordstroms! I have a 2 hour drive to the closest one to me!


----------



## jules 8

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would love to have 3 stores near me or at least 1! There is no fashion here either, not even a Nordstroms! I have a 2 hour drive to the closest one to me!



Thats in Boston, like i said, here in colorado ,i have to drive almost 2 hrs. To get to the good mall...might have to move back east for my lv addiction


----------



## mmerchant

LVlvoe_bug said:
			
		

> I would love to have 3 stores near me or at least 1! There is no fashion here either, not even a Nordstroms! I have a 2 hour drive to the closest one to me!



I feel both of your pains!  I do see LV here.  But not very often.   I'm about 2 hours from my LV store.  Ugh!  Such a pain!  But probably a good thing... My hubby and I would probably argue about me being in LV too much lol


----------



## jules 8

Today it was a mono wilshire mm....oh, wait ,that was mine...


----------



## phxlvlove84

Just my Delightfull MM


----------



## speedygirl17

At Ross Park Mall yesterday, in Pittsburgh, I saw a ton! One in particular was a Suhali Lockit! It was gorgeous! I followed the woman all through Williams Sonoma just to get a look at it. She was a beautiful woman, too! Saw some Speedys in various sizes, a couple of NFs in various patterns and sizes (my DE NF GM being one of them), a few Delightfuls in various sizes, a few Gallieras, a Westminster PM, a Trevi and an Evora, a pochette in mono, and a Saumur MM. Today is saw a Sully PM at Target. First time I really saw that bag up close. It is really pretty! My DE Speedy 25 was also spotted at Target


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I was getting my hair cut yesterday and saw a Mono NF and Delightful GM at the salon........


----------



## img

Just saw a new Speedy B 30 and a Speedy Mini Lin at Home Depot while getting our tree.  I was carrying my new Portobello GM!


----------



## Kickchic

Odeon MM in Walmart.


----------



## SarahLVoe

Today I saw a Frankenstein bag while out to breakfast. I must say it looked really good. It was a completely made up style but I just thought it was an older bag that I did not know of. The vachetta had a nice patina. The only give aways was that it was a completely made up style and she still had the paper tag on the handle that had the symbol LV. She placed her Frankenstein bag next to my speedy b and she kept eyeing it the whole time.


----------



## Kickchic

I was at the Mall at Short Hills yesterday. There were more LVs in the mall than in the boutique. I lost count and became dizzy


----------



## BabyBlue111411

Kickchic said:
			
		

> I was at the Mall at Short Hills yesterday. There were more LVs in the mall than in the boutique. I lost count and became dizzy



Lol i believe it! i plan on going to the mall at Short Hills this week to do some shopping at Tiffanys


----------



## llpalmtree

Kickchic said:


> I was at the Mall at Short Hills yesterday. There were more LVs in the mall than in the boutique. I lost count and became dizzy


Yes I think LV is the favorite in this mall. I do love LV bag watching at short hills . Its like in real life modeling pics. every 2 mins . But you see aged ones and new ones. This mall is 2 hours away but I do love shopping there.


----------



## Lulugrl

At Disney yesterday I sighted only 2 Louie's. 1 Totally GM, and 1 Palermo.  I had Speedy DE with me.  We each eyed each other with a knowing little nod (nice bag


----------



## designerdreamin

Kickchic said:
			
		

> I was at the Mall at Short Hills yesterday. There were more LVs in the mall than in the boutique. I lost count and became dizzy



Same thing here in Sydney. I was at Bondi Junction Westfield and that place is LV central!  I lost count too and there was such a beautiful variety


----------



## reginablair

I never think to post in this thread until it randomly pops up sometimes. I see so many Louis Vuitton bags at the place where I work, some I know the style of and some I don't. There is one person who has the red Kusama Neverfull which was very cool to see up close since I did not look at any Kusama pieces in the store. I did post about a Frankenbag I saw in another thread on here.


----------



## KayluvsLV

reginablair said:


> I never think to post in this thread until it randomly pops up sometimes. I see so many Louis Vuitton bags at the place where I work, some I know the style of and some I don't. There is one person who has the red Kusama Neverfull which was very cool to see up close since I did not look at any Kusama pieces in the store. I did post about a Frankenbag I saw in another thread on here.



Same here, I see LV everyday but never think to post. Yesterday at Walmart I saw a very new mono neverfull mm and a mono totally mm. Later at my kids Christmas fair a mono artsy mm, delightful pm, neverfull gm, and lots of coach/Gucci.


----------



## Kickchic

BabyBlue111411 said:


> Lol i believe it! i plan on going to the mall at Short Hills this week to do some shopping at Tiffanys



Try not to count the LVs, delirium will set in and you won't be able to find your way back home


----------



## Kickchic

llpalmtree said:


> Yes I think LV is the favorite in this mall. I do love LV bag watching at short hills . Its like in real life modeling pics. every 2 mins . But you see aged ones and new ones. This mall is 2 hours away but I do love shopping there.



Short Hills has now become my go to mall (45 min drive). I used to favor Garden State but the SA's are so nice at SH. After the holidays I want to try King of Prussia. LV obsession, this is not how I planned on starting my new year.


----------



## LeilaPM

At a baby shower this evening saw 2 mono speedy 30 and a neverfull.


----------



## machihazel

Noe Mono when I walked back home from the gym.


----------



## Calvin7592

I went christmas shopping the other day and I saw a baby in a stroller playing with an LV wallet. Welcome to Edina! LOL.


----------



## nessie805

I went to Thousand Oaks Mall Sunday (the closest 30min drive an always see LV there) i seen 3 Mono Galliera PMs, a Totally Mono PM, DE Berkely, 2NF GM de, and a Bloomsbury GM i think. i was so facinated i had to check it out! i almost got tempted to ask the size for reference. whenever i am in TO i always see LV and Love it


----------



## reginablair

At a Tampa Bay Bucs game today! Already sighted a Gal, Speedy and Pochette. I left my Neverfull at home (although this stadium is much cleaner than Dolphins stadium).


----------



## speedygirl17

At Ross Park Mall in Pittsburgh, I saw so many LVs I had to start writing them down in my notes app on my iPhone in order to keep track! I love the array of bags that come out there! I always manage to see a few rare ones, too!

Vernis Alma in Rouge Fauviste
Thames PM
Odeon MM
Speedys in various sizes
Artsy MM
Delightful PM
NF in various sizes and lines (including my DE GM  )
Totally PM
Bloomsbury PM
Large Mono Noe


----------



## noddyfry

Not sure how this happened - but I only discovered the MC Marilyn the other day while browsing through pics, very upset to see it was discontinued. ANYWAYS, I saw a girl carrying the white MC version of it today!!!


----------



## luvspurses

when we were on vacation recently, i saw so many neverfulls! i think all were mono, but that has to be the most frequently sighted bag, at least by me.


----------



## tnguyen87

I saw soooo many yesterday because I got to go to the LV store! Was at the casino across the street hoping to win so I can get a new bag but no... I lost.


----------



## amrx87

I saw sooo many!! A delightful, a million neverfulls, and some hilarious fakes


----------



## twin-fun

As parents were lining up to sign out their kiddos prior to the christmas parties at my twins' school last week I saw an azur NF PM.


----------



## breena33

I saw two people wearing neverfulls at the mall.


----------



## Kickchic

Was at my fave mall today AGAIN! I saw a Delightful GM, Artsy MM, Neverfuls, various speedies and oh yeah I literally bumped into a black Epi Alma GM it was simple but elegant.


----------



## Phiomega

I saw this guy at the Malaysia international airport with his Damier graphite - looks cool - anyone knows the style? And I am pretty sure that he is also eyeing my speedy B DE at the same time


----------



## cherrycookies

wooo.. i like the damier graphite design!


----------



## nessie805

Saw countless LV an Palermo PM and Siracusa MM:loveeyeys: oh the ladies at disney surprise me around here


----------



## HIMgurl

Today in Wally world, I saw a Kusama Neverfull!! It was gorgeous and better looking in person. I have seen a lot of questionable LVs in Clarksville so it was nice.


----------



## gre8dane

At the TPF Meet Up @ Tysons, I spotted the Ladies carrying:

White SC Bag (SO luscious)
Mono Speedy
Thames
Mono Neo
LE Grey bag (name escapes me!)
Mancrazy (my bag!)


----------



## img

At the Woodfield Mall today:

Odeon MM
Odeon PM
Speedy B 30 in DE - I saw THREE of these!!
Palermo PM
Mono Noe 
Evora GM in DE
Neverfull MM in DE
Neverfull MM in Mono
Speedy 30 in DA


----------



## stitchnqt

I never ever see LV carried around my town, today I saw a Mono Pochette, and an Azur Neverfull MM.


----------



## WenD08

At King of Prussia, there were the usual Speedys and NFs plus several Artsys.


----------



## LouisLovinGal

There is a lady at my church with an LV but it looks like a discontinued bag, so I don't know what the name of it is. It seemed pretty used with dark patina.


----------



## angelwings_hk

Spotted at my son's school today.


----------



## Binks

Louis Vuitton Shop On Thursday, husband and wife buying luggage, she had a Black Ostrich alma


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

In Perth City, Myer and David Jones and also some Japanese restaurant on Roe St.

LV Speedy 30 B Damier Ebene
LV NF GM DA with a very nice patina
LV Galleria GM Mono 
LV Mono Noe
LV NF MM Mono
LV Speedy 35 Mono
LV Speedy 35 WC Brown (me)
LV Speedy 35 WC Blanc (mum)


----------



## Kickchic

JFK airport. Azur Neverful, mono Neverful, vintage luggage, pagases, Montorgueil, mon mono speedy, mono speedy, DE Keepal & my new Delightful GM
Oh and a Damier Graphite Neverful I'm just reporting what I saw.


----------



## terps08

I saw a TON this weekend at the Charlotte airport!  So many different ones too - I had my NF, also saw a collaboration NF, numerous Speedys, and one Empreinte (only saw a flash though, not sure what bag it was).


----------



## Dark Ennui

Saw a Sepia Monogram Idylle Speedy B on the subway today.


----------



## TEDDYGALG

I was at our local polling station to vote ....on my way out spotted a neighbour carrying OLYMPHE mono with fuchsia  .... I m sure its the real thing as they are moneyed people ....however she was very very high wedges in dark fuchsia n they way she was struggling to walk straight really appeared like she had a big ball between her thighs ....what a sight !!!! The bag looked gorgeous though.


----------



## alimacbon

MissV said:


> I live in vancouver pretty much every other asian girl in her 20's has a LV. alot of fakes gucci!!


I'm asian too and i have two teenage daughters who frequently borrow my bags especially my neverfull and my bucket


----------



## iamderealthing

At my daughter's theater show- de hampstead, mono cabas, NF
At a friend's daughter's bday party -da speedy 25, mono NF


----------



## kenzibray

Went shopping last weekend and saw several LV's- 
A DE Neverfull
Palermo 
And two speedies (aside from my own  ) 

I was excited because all I normally see is a sea of Coach and the occasional MK

Oh and yesterday I was in sephora I saw a very nicely patina'd mono speedy as I was leaving. I believe it was a 25.


----------



## boyoverboard

At Barcelona airport yesterday - several Speedys, a couple of Neverfulls, a Menilmontant PM and a Keepall. I was carrying my Sac Squash.


----------



## catsrockk

My heart melted when I saw someone with the limited edition leopard Stephen bag. It's so gorgeous!!


----------



## Juniper10

At an event Thursday, I saw a yellow epi alma pm, azur artsy, mono pochette. I had an Eva!


----------



## Phiomega

From my trip to Malaysia - a guy at the airport.... The style works!


----------



## smalltownlvgirl

I live in the boondocks & never get to see LVs when I'm out :'(


----------



## kenzibray

smalltownlvgirl said:


> I live in the boondocks & never get to see LVs when I'm out :'(



Same here. I have to be closer to the city.


----------



## Sasha1254

I saw a girl with a speedy Azur that looked like it got attacked by a huge red marker... Saw a mono artsy another mono bag I am not sure of the name.


----------



## mary5sok

I was at my sister's graduation yesterday at a university here in Southern CA & I saw.... many Neverfull Damier Ebene, many Speedy Mono/Azur, & 1 Artsy.  Same thing at the malls....+ 1 Palermo PM.  + Galliera GM at Costco.... I don't know if it's a good thing/bad thing, but I guess we all have similar taste.  I like carrying my Delightful/Tivoli GM bc it's not really popular here.


----------



## HeatherR

I always see Neverfull monos at the same post office by my job.


----------



## queenlobo26

At Target of all plAces I saw a mono Artsy,  Tivoli GM, mono NF, azur Galliera and an azur Figheri PM and I was using my Trevi PM!  I had never seen so many LV's in one place!


----------



## bugn

queenlobo26 said:


> At Target of all plAces I saw a mono Artsy,  Tivoli GM, mono NF, azur Galliera and an azur Figheri PM and I was using my Trevi PM!  I had never seen so many LV's in one place!



Woohoo!!! It was a Louieeeeee party! :-P


----------



## KayluvsLV

Yesterday at breakfast I saw de speedy 30, de neverfull mm, sully pm, duomo (sp?), and retiro (sp?). I was carrying my azur artsy.


----------



## KayluvsLV

Last week at the New York car show with my bf I saw 28 LV's. I know I'm addicted to LV when I count how many I see lol.


----------



## designvixen

Mono Totally MM just now at Target.


----------



## KayluvsLV

KayluvsLV said:


> Last week at the New York car show with my bf I saw 28 LV's. I know I'm addicted to LV when I count how many I see lol.



Not last week I meant last month


----------



## queenlobo26

bugn said:


> Woohoo!!! It was a Louieeeeee party! :-P



LOL YEA!!


----------



## Jennifoo

img said:


> At the Woodfield Mall today:
> 
> Odeon MM
> Odeon PM
> Speedy B 30 in DE - I saw THREE of these!!
> Palermo PM
> Mono Noe
> Evora GM in DE
> Neverfull MM in DE
> Neverfull MM in Mono
> Speedy 30 in DA


 

 Hi there. When I purchased my first LVs in Dec. 2012 I noticed lots of LVs all up and down Michigan Ave. I saw mostly neverfulls, then speedys and one epi alma.


----------



## kenzibray

Saw a nicely patina'd Delightful MM at Kings Island (amusement park) today. I also think I saw a mini HL worn crossbody but it was hard to tell from a distance. 

Not somewhere I'd carry my LVs but to each their own


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

Saw a gorgeous Alma on the Craigieburn line in Melbourne. Spy ick attached


----------



## gre8dane

Besides the usual Speedys, NFs, Tivolis & Gallieras, I've seen:

Vernis Alma PM in Amarante
Vernis Brea in RF (?)
Mon Mono NF (I never see Mon Mono out n about)
Black Ixia (I was very very excited to see this one at my daughter's college football game!!)


----------



## melimelimeli

Here i see tons of neverfulls and speedys.... nothing else.


----------



## Brndwhyn

Hello All!  Today at the grocery store I saw a lady carrying a DE Alma PM.


----------



## llpalmtree

In Atlantic City today I saw:   de alma,  mono neverfull mm,  azur pochette  and de speedy.


----------



## Damier Dme

Sephora is the place to go to see LV!! I saw about 7 of them in there the other day.


----------



## yif3n

At dinner tonight: 2 Mono Speedys and 1 Tivoli GM.... plus my own DE Speedy.  All at the sushi bar!  Plus another mono Speedy in the salon earlier today.


----------



## mamakelly

I saw a much older lady in a wheel chair at Disney World carrying the Pallas.


----------



## amrx87

Omg my back to school nite was last thursday.... Soo many LVs. I wanted to compliment, but that mightve been out of line. Anyway... I saw...

1. Mon mono neverfull
2. 20 bajillion speedies
3. W bag
4. A lv backpack
5. Odeon
6. Galliera
7. Sully
8. Eva
9. The fully sequined speedy in gold
10. Petit bucket
11. Totally

And im definitely forgetting some. The weird thing i noticed was that every bag that i saw was in mono!


----------



## Ble

I only see Neverfulls when I'm out and about town!  One in DE at Panera the other day and a DA at lunch yesterday.  I would love if I spotted something as fun as a vernis Alma.


----------



## lvgoddess

While working today a visitor came in and she was carrying the Artsy Ombre.   Pretty.


----------



## klatte

Saw a white Kusama Speedy today! First time seeing it in real life! The gorgeous lady and I were both waiting for our coffee takeout, I mastered the courage to go up to her and complimented when she got her coffee; hope I didn't appear too creepy fanlike lol. That was a stunning Kusama Speedy!


----------



## clu13

Lots and lots of neverfulls and Evas at the Charlotte NASCAR race events this weekend. I opted for my SC jasper for practice when I was in the pits and my WOC for the race (only saw one other Chanel)


----------



## Baglady777

Saw the new W bag at the hair salon. The woman carrying it looked so chic


----------



## Wifeybug

15-year old mono Speedy 25 ( looked like it had "Been around the world and I, I, I..."), DE Neverfull MM, and my mono Cles at Whole Foods.


----------



## Nona.V

Today I spotted a lot of LV's at the Shopping Center I work at. 2 Neverfull DE pm,  1 neverfull DE mm, favourite mm mono, alma vernis bb rose indien (it looked fantastic!) at least 4 speedy's DE 30, 1 speedy 30 mono & Fascinante Infini that's all I can recall &#128516;


----------



## secretadmirer

I saw a beautiful woman in beautiful clothes carrying what looked like a speedy azur. As she got closer to me, it was totally a fake. Tsk tsk. I just don't get it.


----------



## BagLady14

I always have sightings at Fresh Market.  Just saw a Batignolles Vertical and a Samaur (sp?)


----------



## amrx87

Saw a speedy 25 in mono at the spa this morning


----------



## lvgoddess

Saw the Retiro mm at the mall with a nice tan.


----------



## 001meiling

saw a lady carry BATIGNOLLES horizontal with her jeans and high heel...wow...gorgeous!

think want to get 1 pre-loved ^^


----------



## iluvbags88

Saw Eden pm, Eva, neverfull, Delightful,galliera, tivoli, Artsy


----------



## Providence

Speedy Arrow at the pediatrician last week.


----------



## caligonmama

At my child's school today, I saw two Evas, a Totally MM, a Metis, a Favorite, a Papillon, and a mono NF. I've heard of LV being called the 5 second bag here in Korea, but I see more Chanel and Prada than LV.


----------



## neilboado

My workmate wears a FAKE LV Noe in Mono, so disgusting!

*My LV Collection*
- Speedy 25 Mono
- Speedy 30 in DE Canvass
- Porte Monnaie Billets Tresor Wallet in DE Canvass
- Bifold wallet in Blue Epi leather


----------



## reganwh

I have been seeing mono neverfull pm's on campus. I did see a girl wearing a DE eva. I haven't seen any speedys except at football games.


----------



## Minty Candies

I'm always struck by the plethora of designer bags I see in Melbourne city. Louis Vuitton in mono or DE prints (authentic and not-so-authentic) lead the pack, followed very closely by Prada Saffiano Lux. If I'm lucky, I might even spy one or two Chanels in the day


----------



## sullivanp

FAKE LOUIS VUITTON ON GILT.COM

I think I've spotted a fake LV being sold on gilt.com this makes me sooo sad. They are selling two neverfull pms in the damier ebene. One is completely different than the other!!!! Look at my pictures


----------



## Agg0727

I went to scottsdale fashion square tonight. I saw 1 Speedy and about 15 neverfulls


----------



## lulubell77

Monogram neverfull mm


----------



## amrx87

Speedy mirage next to me at the train station right now


----------



## gelbergirl

I see so many Trevi's while I am out and about.
I think it is a good bag to use shopping.


----------



## debssx3

While shopping today, I spotted: 3 delightfuls, 1 NF mono, 3 speedys, 1 artsy, 1 papillon. I think thats it. Ever since I joined this forum, Ive been more into checking out strangers bags.


----------



## PurpleDawn

I saw someone today with a speedy 35, damier azur. I think it was brand new, didn't have any patina.


----------



## spoiledwify

7 neverfull in the mall in one day &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## happyflower1

Spotted this beauty today!


----------



## caitatonic

I saw quite a few Speedies at the airport in Nashville over the weekend, one of them was so fake looking my boyfriend pointed it out (it had the stamp and hole on the same tab, LVs on the seams, a plastic zipper.. *shudder*). Saw a DE Neverfull too.


----------



## tinabug74

debssx3 said:


> While shopping today, I spotted: 3 delightfuls, 1 NF mono, 3 speedys, 1 artsy, 1 papillon. I think thats it. Ever since I joined this forum, Ive been more into checking out strangers bags.


 
Me too! Always checking out handbags trying to decide which one I need next.


----------



## clydekiwi

Me 2. Lol


----------



## Mcandy

I just saw someone in the mall with a DE speedy..i cant help looking...haha..once i saw an NF in mono and i told hubby she is so brave using it while its snowing...i have one but im afraid of using it with this kind of weather


----------



## for3v3rz

Two NF mono MM today at the same small restaurant. Counting mine will be three. Hahaa


----------



## CenterStageBLN

caligonmama said:


> At my child's school today, I saw two Evas, a Totally MM, a Metis, a Favorite, a Papillon, and a mono NF. I've heard of LV being called the 5 second bag here in Korea, but I see more Chanel and Prada than LV.



here in berlin LV is called the "3-seconds-label" because you see it so often...i was on the tube yesterday (keepall45 macassar) and with me were two speedies (DE & mono), one neverfull (mono) and one artsy (mono)...


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

I see LV every once in awhile where I live. I usually see more replicas than authentic....


----------



## WenD08

Out shopping in my hometown of Cincinnati during the holidays and saw mono NFs at every turn.  A few in the DE print but mostly mono. 
Those NFs are quite popular in the home state.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I saw a brand spanking new Neverful Pm at Target today. The vachetta was so light, I love it! I also saw an Artsy and a Speedy B 30, I think, yesterday at Old Navy.


----------



## for3v3rz

Today, saw two NF in DE and DA, a totally DA.


----------



## TeamHutchens

I work at a grocery store so I see a lot of people..
yesterday&#8230;totally mono and DA, fake speedy in DA (which my cashier looks at me and says isn't that like yours and I start to say well&#8230;then I just say yes and I tell him later but mine is real and he was I thought that was what you wanted to say earlier- but I didn't) then a mono backpack.
today&#8230;artsy mono, never full mm mono and zippy wallet, another fake mono speedy, a speedy b mono


----------



## Brasileiro

I work in my States Office of Public Assistance.  (Foodstamps, Medicaid, TANF/Welfare) Suprisingly, I see designer handbags everyday, usually I see coach bags, occasionally a Dooney and a couple LV's a month. Just the other day I saw a Monogram Neverfull. It looked quite old, but im sure she still payed a pretty penny for it. I know some of us stretch out budgets for our LV's but when you receive benefits, it's not a wise choice.


----------



## jules 8

Brasileiro said:


> I work in my States Office of Public Assistance.  (Foodstamps, Medicaid, TANF/Welfare) Suprisingly, I see designer handbags everyday, usually I see coach bags, occasionally a Dooney and a couple LV's a month. Just the other day I saw a Monogram Neverfull. It looked quite old, but im sure she still payed a pretty penny for it. I know some of us stretch out budgets for our LV's but when you receive benefits, it's not a wise choice.



Maybe she had the bag BEFORE she needed to get benefits!??...I know many people who are working fulk time, or evdn 2 jobs, and still need some assistance,  especially in todays economy and job market...just a thought!


----------



## for3v3rz

There are people who are getting assistance when they should not have. I heard a lot of people making cash incomes and don't report it. They receive assistance housing but drive an expensive car just not in their name. People who cheat the systems are not right. Too bad this is the world we live in.


----------



## sunspray

jules 8 said:


> Maybe she had the bag BEFORE she needed to get benefits!??...I know many people who are working fulk time, or evdn 2 jobs, and still need some assistance,  especially in todays economy and job market...just a thought!



This is what I choose to believe in this kind of situation too. And to be honest,  if I fell upon hard times I wouldn't even sell my LV. I only have one so far and it's Speedy. But I worked hard and saved for it and it means a lot to me and represents something to me personally. I guess at some point if I was forced to sell it I'd have no choice but it would make me very sad.


----------



## Brasileiro

jules 8 said:


> Maybe she had the bag BEFORE she needed to get benefits!??...I know many people who are working fulk time, or evdn 2 jobs, and still need some assistance,  especially in todays economy and job market...just a thought!



I don't mind giving my clients the benefit of the doubt, but I have issued WAY too many IPV (Intentional Program Violations) and Over Payments for people not reporting income. You become jaded after a while. Plus the new Foodstamp guidlines don't include resources (which helped a lot of struggling families) but I have clients with 200-500k in the bank and recieve food assistance. Some people just know how to milk it.


----------



## momlovesLV

People and their priorities..Hang on because it's only going to get worse the way things are going..bleh


----------



## momlovesLV

Brasileiro said:


> I don't mind giving my clients the benefit of the doubt, but I have issued WAY too many IPV (Intentional Program Violations) and Over Payments for people not reporting income. You become jaded after a while. Plus the new Foodstamp guidlines don't include resources (which helped a lot of struggling families) but I have clients with 200-500k in the bank and recieve food assistance. Some people just know how to milk it.




 $200,000 - $500,000 in the bank and receiving food assistance that is so wrong on so many levels. This type of behavior is what is bankrupting our country. Frustrating..


----------



## Sheaco

I hate that there's replica bags.. When I see ppl with fakes it really upsets me.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pmoua

Was at a little girl's 2 year old birthday this past weekend. 
Saw an acquaintance carrying a mono tivoli. 
Not to offend anyone, but this girl does not carry it well. It's the middle of winter where I am from. I'm talking zero below with snow every where and she's wear a skimpy skirt with a low cut mesh top!!! I understand she GoGo's at clubs, but really??? Leave your outfits/customes at work!


----------



## uhpharm01

On Last Friday 2/14/2014


I went Sprinkles Cupcakes and Saw a lady with the Galleria LV purse.  It was the one of the most beautiful lv purses that I have seen. 

Later that day I had went the mall  in saw two more Galleria Purses and one Sully in the PM.  But the lady with the Sully told me that she had purchased that purse one the first day of it's release and that she and her Daughter had been to the LV store in Paris.  The LV store with the three levels.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Galliera PM in Whole Foods, Delightful PM in Target, Sully MM at my yoga studio.   The Sully looked brand new and the girl just threw her on the floor..... poor Sully!:cry:


----------



## uhpharm01

TeamHutchens said:


> fake speedy in DA (which my cashier looks at me and says isn't that like yours and I start




I'm new to LV, I'm  having  trouble with knowing which purses are fake.  how can you tell that you're looking at a fake LV purse.  I'm just curious to know. Thank you


----------



## libs2001

Neverfull PM in Kroger


----------



## MommaLV

I saw a monogram speedy behind me in Target today... I was completely dressed down, wearing yoga pants and one of my daughters school swimming sweatshirts, carrying my Empreinte Speedy 30 in Aurore.. I knew she saw my bag, and as I was standing there paying with it on my shoulder, I kept thinking to myself..."This woman is probably thinking my bag is fake...."  simply because I seriously was underdressed for my bag but hadn't had time to change out my bag from yesterday.  I know some people probably think it's ridiculous I thought that, but I really did. lol...  So, if that was you behind me in Target today, It's real..I swear.  LOL


----------



## Amazinglv

Omg my mum saw three women with Louis Vuitton Noe' and she was carrying one at the same time when she walked past them. Hehe


----------



## Amazinglv

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm new to LV, I'm  having  trouble with knowing which purses are fake.  how can you tell that you're looking at a fake LV purse.  I'm just curious to know. Thank you


The way to tell if a Louis Vuitton is by stitching if the stitching is off then it is definitely not real. Also look at the handles if they are too white then it is fake. Also the lining if the lining isn't made of canvas and is some creamy white colour it is fake. Also look at the zips, they should say LV. The stamps are very precise and stamped properly. If it is off then it is very likely to be fake. Also look for the serial code as well! Hope this helps:


----------



## uhpharm01

Today I Luby's I saw the artsy mm and totally mm
Monogram.


----------



## uhpharm01

Amazinglv said:


> The way to tell if a Louis Vuitton is by stitching if the stitching is off then it is definitely not real. Also look at the handles if they are too white then it is fake. Also the lining if the lining isn't made of canvas and is some creamy white colour it is fake. Also look at the zips, they should say LV. The stamps are very precise and stamped properly. If it is off then it is very likely to be fake. Also look for the serial code as well! Hope this helps:



Yes, that helps.
Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw a Marais wore by the President of the College.  This President is always dress so well


----------



## RochRumRunner

Standing in the grocery store. A lovely woman was wearing a leopard print shirt, black shall and then her infini artsy with inclusion charm in the front basket of her cart. At check out she paired it with her Sarah wallet. Nice! At least I had my tivoli gm but that artsy was gorgeous.


----------



## LoVeinLA

It was LV city at Bloomindales tonight!  Neverfull, galleria, azur speedy, mahina


----------



## catsandpurses31

i live in South Florida so it is ALWAYS LV city at the mall. at the nail salon. at restaurants. always!


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Costco- de speedy 30, sully pm, tivoli
Trader joes- mono artsy, mono neverfull, mono galliera


----------



## lcy32

Mono musette salsa at Michael Buble gig in Birmingham UK. Kept my mono metis company a only a few seats away. We gave each other the 'You've got an LV haven't you'nod


----------



## OCMomof3

Saw 4 other Mono Artsys in the mall in one day.  I went home and tied my new Retro bandeau on mine.  To much "same-ness", lol!


----------



## rajju077

MommaLV said:


> I saw a monogram speedy behind me in Target today... I was completely dressed down, wearing yoga pants and one of my daughters school swimming sweatshirts, carrying my Empreinte Speedy 30 in Aurore.. I knew she saw my bag, and as I was standing there paying with it on my shoulder, I kept thinking to myself..."This woman is probably thinking my bag is fake...."  simply because I seriously was underdressed for my bag but hadn't had time to change out my bag from yesterday.  I know some people probably think it's ridiculous I thought that, but I really did. lol...  So, if that was you behind me in Target today, It's real..I swear.  LOL



I think most LV owners, new ones not pre-loved ones, can understand that sometimes being underdressed with an expensive LV doesn't make it fake. 
People who carry fakes (knowingly) dress up to keep up the appearance usually.


----------



## sushigirl

Trevi pm and a galliera DA at the soccer field today.


----------



## shihtzumama

Local breakfast restaurant this morning: Delightful PM
Target this afternoon: Speedy 30 DE


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Local Super Walmart- galleria GM in mono


----------



## sushigirl

Two in Costco today- a mono speedy and mono NF.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Speedy b in mono Mcallister's Deli


----------



## zeeni26

yesterday (Monday) went to the really big touristy mall that's near my house (I live in SoFla so it's tourist galore at this mall since it has all major outlets including Gucci tourists come from all over the world just to go shopping at this mall it's pretty cool to see so many different ppl there)

I saw an over load of Monogram speedys I think I saw about 17-20 of them but some looked odd so idk how many were authentic

I saw five neverfulls in monogram and 2 in DA 

I saw one Azur 30 speedy

1 noe

1 Gallaria 

a couple totally

surprisingly I was the only one I saw carrying a DE speedy


----------



## LovingLV81

LV is pretty rare here where I am at but today I saw a DA zippy wallet while at Starbucks that is where I see most of my LV sightings... but  when I go 2 hrs away to Salt Lake city I see tons it is a 3 second bag there lol


----------



## Venessa84

I have never seen as much LV in such a small period of time as I did last night out to dinner.  3 Neverfulls in 2 DA & 1 DE, 1 Arty, and a Portobello.  I think I got them all.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

rajju077 said:


> I think most LV owners, new ones not pre-loved ones, can understand that sometimes being underdressed with an expensive LV doesn't make it fake.
> People who carry fakes (knowingly) dress up to keep up the appearance usually.


Could you explain how "most LV owners, new ones not pre-loved ones" have a greater understanding of how one's dressing down is no indication of her bag's authenticity, please?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

At my yoga studio yesterday.... Azur Artsy, Olympe, and a DE Speedy.


----------



## sushigirl

Small older mono today (don't know the name but it was cute! And a mono artsy at the hair salon. Soooo pretty! Don't see too many of those here


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

LV seems to be everywhere at uni campus.. 

Yesterday alone, I saw 5 NF GMs (three in DE two in Mono) more NF MMs (in DE and Mono) a wide variety of SLGs mainly wallets in the DE, DA and MC print and a few old Cabas Mezzos and one Damier Geant messenger bag as well as a plethora of Speedy's ranging from the classic Speedy to the Speedy B in all shapes and sizes and I swear I also saw a Kusama Speedy too.. 

Plus I see the occasionally Birkin here there (so far I have spotted 5 Birkins over the past year)


----------



## jules 8

Around town, just mine....but I was in boulder last week ans saw a galliera in DA and mono, 2 mono neverfuls, and a mono speedy and DE speedy


----------



## Serenedee

At the clinic where I work. Mono Neverfull GM and a DE Neverfull GM.


----------



## OCMomof3

At Costco -- NF Neo GM in Mimosa. First one I've seen out and about since buying mine.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Today in the city of Perth, Western Australia I saw:

1 x DA Hamstead mm
2 x Trevi mm DE
1 x DE Neverfull GM
1 x DA Neverfull mm
1 x Alma black electric pm
1 x DE speedy b


----------



## gjab26

Yesterday in Paris saw several NF in DE !!


----------



## Ally Charlotte

At Marshall's mono speedy 30 with dark patina and mono neverfull pm with dark patina, at jersey mikes mono neverfull gm light patina old style


----------



## Venessa84

At the Infiniti dealer yesterday and saw one of my bag's twins...The Palermo PM.


----------



## Toby93

At the Mapleview Mall today - an artsy.


----------



## farris2

Last weekend at a restaurant in Oxford,Ms-Taylor Grocery I saw Totally PM,Artsy,2 NF,and a Gucci


----------



## sushigirl

A Delightful at Target.


----------



## Boobooblackie

I have seen 3 mon monogram in 3 weeks all over the city, on the street, aquarium and airport. Funny as I have never noticed them until I ordered mine 3 weeks ago


----------



## Venessa84

This is so fun...2 mono NF and 2 mono speedys at the DMV yesterday morning. Unfortunately, 2 fake ones were there too.  Can't say the one was supposed to be but the other was supposed to be an electric epi Alma.  And finally, at the dinner last night, the Pallas.  Such a beautiful bag in person.


----------



## RochRumRunner

My DH took incognito pics of an mono artsy at Cosco for me to identify. He's so cute getting involved in the game. Sometimes it's "what's that bag..." 

Last weekend it was Tivoli gm, totally,  neverfull gm with yellow interior and a  speedy 30 at MOA along with a 25 and a bloomy in Chanel boutique.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Is this a really bad fake? I have never seen this before & was puzzled, lol The lady was in front of me at my local supermarket Deli so I snapped a quick photo.


----------



## anabg

Azur Artsy at the hair salon yesterday afternoon.


----------



## sushigirl

The Sully while getting lunch today. Oh! And a Sarah wallet in mono...


----------



## WenD08

at the King of Prussia Mall over the weekend, i saw a bunch of Speedies and NFs.  i also saw an Artsy, a Sully, a Mon Mono NF, and a Favorite.


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Speedy 30 DE at dsw shoe store


----------



## deb68nc

I saw an odeon at panara bread this morning...do you think those ladies notice our bags the way we do theirs? Aka. our obsessive compulsion over seeing them. Well speaking for myself not y'all....


----------



## frivofrugalista

I saw a lot of NF and speedys, but this discontinued DA Galleria caught my eye.


----------



## lolakitten

Batignoles horizontal at the grocery store today - which is rare - I live in a small town.


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Mono neverfull at fresh market, de speedy at shopping plaza, mono deauville restaurant


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Oh and mono backpack at publix


----------



## llpalmtree

At Marshalls I saw a pallas, delightful mm and a mono hampstead mm. I was stalking the woman with the pallas just because it was so gorgeous.


----------



## sushigirl

deb68nc said:


> I saw an odeon at panara bread this morning...do you think those ladies notice our bags the way we do theirs? Aka. our obsessive compulsion over seeing them. Well speaking for myself not y'all....


I wonder this too!!! Too bad we ladies on TPF don't have a hand signal we can give each other (kinda like Star Trek but waaaaay cooler. And no- I'm NOT a Trekkie )


----------



## jules 8

sushigirl said:


> I wonder this too!!! Too bad we ladies on TPF don't have a hand signal we can give each other (kinda like Star Trek but waaaaay cooler. And no- I'm NOT a Trekkie )



lol, love this idea, lol


----------



## Charmie

Hudson's outlet saw neverfull da


----------



## zuzu717

As I was leaving TJ Maxx with my Speedy 35 DE saw a lady going in with a Speedy DE which looked to be a 30. I was about to say something like "Hey I like your bag" with a smile since I had the same bag, but she kind of gave me a mean look so I decided not to.


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Starbucks seems to be an LV magnet.  Saw a Pallas, two Neverfulls and a Riviera PM when I stopped by one to pick up my coffee today.


----------



## OCMomof3

Saw a very obviously fake Mono Galliera at Costco today!


----------



## cheidel

Saw a DE NF GM while shopping in the Mall and later saw a mono speedy 25!


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Two mono neverfulls at grocery store, mono galliera at target, fake damier ebene bucket bag at restaurant, monogram Wiltshire at costco. I carried my de westminster gm


----------



## Venessa84

Artsy in DA and Belmont at a restaurant this weekend.


----------



## fabulous2507

Sully MM & Totally MM Mono @ Ross


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Saw lotsa (more than 10) Neverfull in Mono and DE when me and my son with my friend and her daughter watched Rio 2 in a premiere shopping mall in the city


----------



## RochRumRunner

My DH keeps a watch out and I get texts through out the day describing the bags. I love this game we play. So far it's 8 to 3 his lead. 

Speedy, totally, neverfull, galleria, theda.


----------



## Venessa84

RochRumRunner said:


> My DH keeps a watch out and I get texts through out the day describing the bags. I love this game we play. So far it's 8 to 3 his lead.
> 
> Speedy, totally, neverfull, galleria, theda.


That's really cute...


Yesterday, I saw the Brea MM in Amarante, Neverfull MM in DE, and Alma in DE.


----------



## farris2

Delightful GM at a job fair


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Azur hampstead at doc office, pallas  quetsche at preschool, and  rivington at publix. The pallas took my breath away!


----------



## jules 8

Hmm....lately, galliera, artsy, estrella, neverfull.....my daughter is a hostess at a chain resturant here in town, and she looks at peoples bags, too, lol. She comes home and reports to me what designer bwgs she has seen at work


----------



## nij_lv

today: palermo, trevi pm, neverfulls (maybe 3), speedy B 30, and a bosphore backpack.


----------



## sailersaturn

Just returned from a quick trip to Vegas....what an amazing place to see designer bags all around you!!  Saw a ton of LVs....most common were Speedys, Neverfull, Totally, Artsy, and Eva.


----------



## merc_g

I've seen a lot of Neverfull's in the last week. Probably because I've been dying for one, so they catch my eye.


----------



## sushigirl

Saw my bag twin today BH. But- this one was beaten.to.death. Made me sad.... Mine is like new! (But hardly used...:giggles


----------



## sushigirl

That is so cute! When my hubby sees one he nudges me and nods in the direction of the bag and it's owner 

(To rochrumrunner- meant to respond!)


----------



## uhpharm01

Artsy MM at my local mall


----------



## vinbenphon1

mono pochette at the movies.


----------



## RochRumRunner

sushigirl said:


> That is so cute! When my hubby sees one he nudges me and nods in the direction of the bag and it's owner
> 
> (To rochrumrunner- meant to respond!)




Thanks sushigirl. This has actually been really fun for us. It's even better when he points to one (red pomme vernis alma bb in the store window and says  " I really like that one"

On topic now. Saw an azure Berkeley and soft and slouchy delightful. So beautiful to see them with great honey patina.


----------



## Venessa84

Today at a meeting, one of the attorneys walked in with her LV in Pomme.  Not sure the name of the bag. I think it's discontinued.  It was a zippered top tote.


----------



## sushigirl

RochRumRunner said:


> Thanks sushigirl. This has actually been really fun for us. It's even better when he points to one (red pomme vernis alma bb in the store window and says  " I really like that one"
> 
> On topic now. Saw an azure Berkeley and soft and slouchy delightful. So beautiful to see them with great honey patina.


----------



## sushigirl

Saw a galliera (I think it was GM- it was HUGE!) and made me want one all over again :cry:


----------



## LovingLV81

A Sophie in DA at Starbucks my hubby says it doesn't count though since Starbucks and LV go hand in hand lol


----------



## OCMomof3

Azur Galliera at lunch.


----------



## RochRumRunner

DH saw and documented a delightful. I had the pleasure of seeing an limited edition speedy 20 chains. WOW. To confirm I did two walk by passes in the store at saphora. Did I saw WOW?


----------



## RochRumRunner

In term of the bag game DH up however the value of seeing the speedy chains 20 put me over the top in our little competition.


----------



## uhpharm01

At the Mall this evening, Artsy MM, Two Neverfull - one monogram and one Damier, Pallas and one discontinued piece - for which I don't know it's style name.


----------



## tcy1989

I saw two speedys today at the mall. A fake mono speedy 25 and a real azur speedy 35.


----------



## tcy1989

sushigirl said:


> That is so cute! When my hubby sees one he nudges me and nods in the direction of the bag and it's owner
> 
> (To rochrumrunner- meant to respond!)


Mine does too! Haha


----------



## ladyjeye

I saw a black empreinte métis at Nordstrom rack, a totally DA and in mono, an artsy mono at nordstrom, and 2 NF azurs. Also saw a speedy in DE and couple mono neverfulls at the mall. This is the most I've ever seen with ladies and their LVs!


----------



## uhpharm01

ladyjeye said:


> I saw a black empreinte métis at Nordstrom rack, a totally DA and in mono, an artsy mono at nordstrom, and 2 NF azurs. Also saw a speedy in DE and couple mono neverfulls at the mall. This is the most I've ever seen with ladies and their LVs!


It's understandable to see that many LVs, you were at Nordstrom's


----------



## tinkerbask

I saw a lady with an Artsy MM walking outside of Macy's.  The patina was gorgeous on that bag. Must have one some day...


----------



## Ally Charlotte

In the past week, azur artsy, mono galliera and neo nf  fuschia  at publix, at mall- nf gm de, 2 de speedy, mono speedy, at preschool- de nf mm, Pallas , at monkey joes de nf gm, I carried my westie gm, too many lv I'm getting sick of canvas


----------



## amajoh

Saw 2 DE Speedys yesterday. Also 2 Artsys (mono and azur), and something that I'm fairly sure was fake. Smallish square tote with wide straps that had buckles on them where they connect to the bag. The zipper pull was two thin pieces of vachetta looking leather with  gold/brass beads dangling from it? I'm no LV expert, but I've never seen anything like it before. 

My daughter is getting sick of me pointing them out every time we go somewhere, but my eye is just drawn to LV!


----------



## amajoh

^^ So apparently what I saw was a Popincourt. You learn something new every day!


----------



## pinktrebleclef

I was never a Vernis purse person, but I saw a very well-dressed older lady using a black Vernis Brea the other day and it looked gorgeous in her arms!


----------



## reginablair

I don't see nearly as many anymore since I moved. The parents at my school used to carry fabulous LV bags, I spotted a red Kusama Neverfull at carpool one day right after they were released! Now I only know one mom who has a Neverfull GM in mono, and I did see another employee in the building I work in with a Neverfull MM in mono. But yeah I'm one of the many who you'll see with a Neverfull or speedy lol


----------



## sissyloveslv

At Washington Square today....I've seen a Trevi PM, Neverfull GM De and a Mono Speedy 30.


----------



## LovingLV81

Sophi DA in Starbucks and 3 neverfull at the mall and a DE speedy in tiffanys I think that is all can't remember it was ok a trip a couple weeks ago in Salt Lake City for My bday I live in a small college town 2 hrs north and you don't see LV hardly ever


----------



## Madison2

Only my Speedy 30 at my side today. When I do, I spot a few Damier Neverfulls.


----------



## amajoh

Mono and DE NF at my daughter's twirling recital.


----------



## sissyloveslv

Neverfull MM Mono, and my Metis!


----------



## Rani

Sully pm in Selfridges Oxford Street, London. It looked so nice with nice patina and little vachetta.

I also saw 3 mono Neverfull mm's, 1 Azur Totally mm, 2 Neverfull mm de, 1 Azur Neverfull GM on Oxford Street.


----------



## LVoer_Girl

I have seen DE Speedy, Totally, and a great Azur bag that I don't know the name for


----------



## Venessa84

I went to my god daughter's dance recital on Sunday and couldn't keep count of all the LVs that I was seeing.  I lost count at 16. Between all the NFs and speedys, I was in LV heaven.  I also saw an Odeon and some other discontinued LVs that I don't know the name.


----------



## OCMomof3

I see so many, all of the time!  What surprises me is the women of means around me that carry very obvious fakes.  Yesterday I ran into a gal who had a NF that was so fake, it was hard to look at.  Big, fat straps and strings coming loose very messily all over the opening of the bag. Straps and trim were a terrible, "off" color. Yikes!


----------



## amajoh

Palermo, Delightful, and Bloomsbury today, the first two at my kids' school and the last one at TJ Maxx. I also saw a student in the hallway of my kids' school who had a DE cross body with a HUGE gold plate in the center of it. But this girl was probably 11, so I seriously doubt it was real.


----------



## sissyloveslv

Min Lin Josephine and mono Speedy 30.


----------



## WenD08

At the Limerick Outlets and a nearby Wegmans (an East coast grocery chain) over the weekend, there were NF MMs galore.  Mostly Mono w/a couple of DEs.


----------



## sissyloveslv

Mono Galliera PM and Mono Totally PM


----------



## Vanny1983

I saw a neverfull and a totally last Saturday.


----------



## aegisshi

Mini Pochette, a DE crossbody (don't know the name), and some weird looking mono tote/hobo that looked ridiculously fake at work the other day.

The lady carrying the Pochette made me really, really mad and I hope to never see her again. She made sure everyone saw her Pochette like it gave her status and she treated me like she owned the damn place. So lucky she was a customer and I am a professional at work... otherwise I would have never let her treat me that way!


----------



## fabulous2507

I was at kohls and saw a Damier Ebene Neverfull MM and Tivoli GM I was carrying a Monogram Speedy B 30


----------



## LVlover01

First time I seen a watercolour speedy in person at yorkdale yesterday


----------



## Vanny1983

Saw a mono artsy a couple days ago.


----------



## pinkkitten74

I see a nf mm de every morning - she walks past my daughter's school


----------



## aegisshi

Mono Totally (no idea what size) with honey patina and mono Sarah wallet at work. Mono Speedy 30 at Panera, fairly new looking.


----------



## clovetic

i see a lot of *neverfull's* around the city


----------



## geminezmarie

jules 8 said:


> lol, love this idea, lol



Me too! I've been burned and need a signal. Last time I told someone nice speedy, they turned around & told me that no, its actually a Louis Vuitton. Nice.


----------



## apl.79

Mono Totally and a French Co Speedy


----------



## JennC41

amajoh said:


> Mono and DE NF at my daughter's twirling recital.




I was a twirler for years and years. It always makes me smile to encounter someone whose child twirls. Restores my hope that it isn't a lost set. 


Back ON topic: One of the other attorneys was carrying a mono NF in court last week. I'd never seen her with it before, so of course I complimented her on it. (As it turns out, she had just purchased it from a girl who needed cash worse than she needed the bag. It didn't look like it had been used much, if at all. She totally scored on that one!)


----------



## chessmont

At the hair salon, an Empreinte Artsy, in a bright purple-ey color (sorry I am not familiar with the colors)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I see multiple LVs daily. The crazy thing is they ALWAYS catch my eye, no matter how many I see. I never get tired of seeing them. I'm going to start keeping log of what I see now that I've seen this thread lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

aegisshi said:


> Mini Pochette, a DE crossbody (don't know the name), and some weird looking mono tote/hobo that looked ridiculously fake at work the other day.
> 
> The lady carrying the Pochette made me really, really mad and I hope to never see her again. She made sure everyone saw her Pochette like it gave her status and she treated me like she owned the damn place. So lucky she was a customer and I am a professional at work... otherwise I would have never let her treat me that way!




Wow so $300 pochette make people act a certain way? Goodness some people really need some self esteem! Don't let her bad attitude effect your mood. Just feel sorry for her that she has to put on a "show" to make herself feel worthy.


----------



## blendedblush

I was on first aid duty at a family fun day and saw a lady with my dream bag, a gm delightful, who chucked it on the ground.

How I didn't run up and give that bag first aid, I will never know lol


----------



## Oryx816

I am currently in Singapore (June sales!) saw a woman in the hotel lobby with a Brea GM in ivory, while walking to the mall saw a woman with a black Brea (smaller size), in the mall saw an older lady with a Bloomsbury, and several neverfulls throughout the day.  

This is singapore, LV is not hard to spot!  

Oh, one more, a Speedy DE when I went to the bank.

Fun thread!


----------



## Anigmapr

Dominican Republic airport Punta Cana... 1 mono Neverfull, 1 carryall and some type of thing that looked like a Neverfull but with 2 strips of vachetta on each front of the back, and the pieces had bronze buttons ... Also veachetta on each bottom corner...(like bottom guards).,I.m wondering if it's fake or not...


Loving my LV Delightful GM, Vintage Mono Speedy 35, Speedy B DA & Speedy Epi Noir 30... Next..Speedy 35 DE .. 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## aegisshi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Wow so $300 pochette make people act a certain way? Goodness some people really need some self esteem! Don't let her bad attitude effect your mood. Just feel sorry for her that she has to put on a "show" to make herself feel worthy.




THAT'S WHAT I SAID!! I reeeeeally wanted to bring out my Speedy B and wave it in front of her face because her attitude was really annoying me, her treating me like I was beneath her. Oh well.


----------



## fabulous2507

Speedy B 30 at Chuck E Cheese


----------



## kawaiiflipchica

I see LV on almost a daily basis provided I go somewhere other than work and don't count my own LV. But the other day I saw an azur speedy (30?) and the patina... Ugh. The handles were black!!! It definitely scared me away from the DA line.


----------



## pinkkitten74

Daiso - nf gm azur


----------



## Peckita

Post office - alma pm mono
Myer - fake lv zippy wallet and bag ( very weird design, never seen it before )
QVB - Brea MM Indian rose ( so pretty )


----------



## JennC41

Speedy B (30, I think), at the grocery store this evening.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

I went to the county fair today and seen a lot of LVs! Speedys and NFs of course, but also a Bergamo GM, Portobello, Bloomsbery, and an Evora &#128571;


----------



## Venessa84

Tonight at my cousin's graduation, a couple of Neverfulls in all 3 prints and 2 Delightfuls (1 in mono and 1 DA).


----------



## fabulous2507

I saw a Monogram Artsy at McAlister's Deli &#9786;


----------



## wishgirl

Totally Pm Mono at my line dance class!


----------



## ceedoan

was at the mall this weekend and it was packed!! saw 7 or 8 neverfulls in all 3 prints and all 3 sizes LOL. that bag is soooo popular, pretty sure a few of them were fake but again, i'm still new to LV i couldn't tell from afar! also saw a backpack in DE (don't know the name) and an eva clutch in DE.  it was very fun to say the least!


----------



## aegisshi

Saw some really awful fakes in the past week! 

There was one that had the vachetta trim around the zipper like Tivoli's, but was shaped like a Speedy at the grocery store. Another really weird looking mono crossbody, the print itself was much thicker than real mono.. same grocery store. Then there's a lady at my school who carries a fake mono Sac Plat!

A regular came in to my work the other day with her real Sac Plat though


----------



## kimetra24

I was Acura having my car serviced and mono totally mm walks inside. Then went to the ups store and saw Empreinte speedy 25 in Infini.


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Da neverfull at publix, da neverfull at monkey joes, da totally at chanel, da siracusa at lv, lots of damier azur!!


----------



## Bijans

I don't see to many in my town but today while shopping at Belks I did see a lady with a Sully bag !


----------



## LVlover01

At the mall this weekend and seen at least 5 speedys all monogram except one DE.


----------



## Mimosfriend

I just started being able to identify LV bags this summer. I had my first sighting today. An Artsy. I wanted to say something but I felt weird. Haha. Do you ever say something to people you see with bags?


----------



## wishgirl

I saw someone with Artsy DA and someone with Popincourt Haut today.


----------



## Jordyaddict

I was standing in,line to board my plan back from Rhodes and the women in found had a neverfall gm while I was carrying my neverfall mm. Then saw a keepall once we landed back in London


----------



## NatalieChore

I frequent South Coast Plaza mall here in Costa Mesa, CA. Flagship mall with amazing shopping. Needless to say, I see LV's like crazy!!!!!
Today for instance I saw literally 10 DE Speedies. Maybe 3 DE Neverfulls. Surprisingly, not many Monos??? Maybe because of the season, people are using the more carefree bags, DE, incase it rains? I'm still carrying my Mono Speedy 30 B, it's my favorite!!!


----------



## bagsgalore123

I saw today
mono neverfull gm, 
de neverfull mm, 
azur speedy, 
de speedy 30, 
mono speedy


----------



## apl.79

I rarely see LV where I live, but in the past 2 weeks I have seen:

Totally DE
Speedy 30 mono
Tivoli mono
Odeon GM mono (my bag twin!)
Galleria mono
LV shoulder bag (couldn't tell which style)
Neverfull DE


----------



## LovingLV81

Saw at Starbucks today


----------



## RochRumRunner

LovingLV81 said:


> Saw at Starbucks today




Love candid shots-those are the best! 

My DH is still beating me at the "saw a LV game". It's great he says, big big big LV mono, one shoulder strap with a brass plate and slouchie" I reply Galleria GM.


----------



## JLJRN

LovingLV81 said:


> Saw at Starbucks today



She carries that large bag well!

Psssst LovingL-v8 :  check your private messages in case your phone didn't notify you- thanks!


----------



## Rani

Currently in a resort in Crete, I have seen Neverfull mm mono, Neverfull GM in de, mono Artsy, Favourite pm in de, Favourite pm in mono, Neverfull mm in azur. I travelled with Longchamp Pliage large in black with mono Eva and azur mini pochette and old style de  pochette inside. I have been using these small bags during the day and evening.


----------



## deb68nc

Neverfull azur in Kroger..


----------



## Venessa84

Not a fun occasion, but saw a beautiful Pallas at a repass.  Didn't know her but we started talking about bags for about 1/2 hour.


----------



## nikkori

Caught a glimpse of a DA Totally MM in the gardening center of Home Depot.


----------



## luvspurses

nikkori said:


> Caught a glimpse of a DA Totally MM in the gardening center of Home Depot.


whoa, i would be afraid of azur in the garden center. am i the only one who gets dirt on me whenever i buy plants??


----------



## tinkerbask

I saw three Artsy beauties at my daughter's back to school night.  She just started high school. It must be a popular style among the mom's here.  They were all monogram canvas, and all gorgeous of course!


----------



## WenD08

In walking through Manhattan yesterday, I saw a ton of LVs.   One, a Palermo, stood out.  The owner stood posing w/it outside the LV store on 59th St.   My DH noticed the happy owner posing for her SO's camera and asked, "I wonder if she's on the Purse Forum and if you'll see the pix on the site?"   I couldn't believe my DH and I were thinking the same thing
Funny, haven't seen the pix yet on here...


----------



## TooManyWantMore

I saw an Ellipse PM and Totally MM in Mono while grabbing a bite for dinner.


----------



## LVlover01

Seen at laguardia airport a Stephen Sprouse Keepall not sure what size. And two Monogram Keepalls not counting my own.


----------



## reactorberg

Outside our office building - 
Speedy b de &#128522;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Inside the building - one lady with a fake NF Mono

My colleague -- NF de &#128536;

 And in the mall this evening - mostly NF de - x 4
1 - alma epi bb 

This is agent reactorberg reporting &#128540;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## loveglitzer

Mimosfriend said:


> I just started being able to identify LV bags this summer. I had my first sighting today. An Artsy. I wanted to say something but I felt weird. Haha. Do you ever say something to people you see with bags?


No, but I smile and most of the times, they get it and smile back, checking my shoulder or croobody area LOL


----------



## Lizzys

Dinner at a Mexican Restaurant over the weekend - Hampstead DA and Marais Noir

Saw a Lumi Noir on the floor of a restaurant last week.  Don't think I will ever get over that.  What a shame!


----------



## Doradoradora

I always see neverfulls in mono and DE but today I also saw a beautiful neverfull in epi red.  It was a dark red (almost fuschia) and I was in love.... Sigh


----------



## pinkkitten74

I saw a vintage speedy 25 mono yesterday on my tram. I smiled and said cute bag and found out she was a tourist i was so happy seeing such a cute vintage


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Almas, Speedys, Neverfulls, all kinds of SLG's everywhere in the CBD today... There is too many people carrying LV now in my city :/


----------



## MissIn

While on my vacation in Chicago, I saw two beauties that I consider to be less commonly seen in the wild: Mahina Selene PM in Sandy and Damier Couleur Mobil in Cyan.


----------



## LVlover01

At work monogram sully


----------



## apl.79

Running errands today I saw:

Speedy 30
Alma PM 
Evora DE
Speedy B DE


----------



## Leo the Lion

A lady having lunch with a friend and her little doggie with her neverful mm in de


----------



## LVlover01

Today at restaurant a monogram Pochette and Speedy 30 azur. One at the theatre speedy de 30


----------



## AllieGee

So many LV sightings at church today. Alma PM, pouchette nm both monogram, speedy 35 in DE and some other styles I'm not familiar with last night, I saw Palermo at a restaurant too


----------



## Venessa84

Friday night out to dinner saw the Retiro and last night in NYC for dinner saw a NF in DA.


----------



## ScottyGal

I am in Orlando International Airport, and saw a woman earlier who had two Pegase 55 suitcases - she had one, and the man with her had the other.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Saw several at an Art & Wine Festival...Delightful mm, (2) Neverfull mm de, Speedy 35 B de.


----------



## jules 8

Saturday at my local T.J Maxx, besides my da neverfull, I saw a Galliera pm in mono


----------



## mom2princess

Ok this is fun! :giggles:
We were at a mall and DBF first noticed a favorite PM and said, "That looks like yours". I remember this thread and started taking notes, saw several Eva's ( I was wearing mine after much in hibernation for the summer), several speedy 30's, an artsy and few NF. As you could say, the usual suspects.
Where I live, I usually don't pay attention, just soo many especially now with the NY Fashion Week.


----------



## Shoppinmel

I was at the grocery store with my son last week and there were three of us at that grocery store carrying DE LV bags!  It was fun!  I had on my Portobello, another gal had a Trevi and another had a Hampstead.


----------



## Miss Krys

Out shopping today and saw a Babylone and a vintage French Company Speedy that were both obviously loved and babied. There was another Speedy when I was in the elevator, but it was in such poor shape that I'm surprised it didn't give up the ghost when the woman sneezed (dirty black handles, damaged zipper pull, piping showing through on a corner, and what looked like a cigarette burn on the canvas )


----------



## LVlover01

Besides my delightful gm I seen an Alma gm in amarante


----------



## amrx87

My therapist has an empriente artsy in some reddish pink color!!


----------



## LVlover01

Tivoli GM at work


----------



## CoolestCat

I hardly ever see LV in my area, then today while enjoying the sun outside my building, I saw an PM Neverfull DE Azur and a Speedy 30 mon monogram with pink and yellow stripes


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Went to Nordstrom Rack in downtown DC on my lunch break yesterday and saw 6 de gm neverfulls including my own. not exaggerating, felt like i was in a twilight zone


----------



## LoVeinLA

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Went to Nordstrom Rack in downtown DC on my lunch break yesterday and saw 6 de gm neverfulls including my own. not exaggerating, felt like i was in a twilight zone




Lol
6 women with good taste


----------



## ScottyGal

I rarely see any LV in my town :O


----------



## Shoppinmel

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Went to Nordstrom Rack in downtown DC on my lunch break yesterday and saw 6 de gm neverfulls including my own. not exaggerating, felt like i was in a twilight zone




That's too funny!


----------



## wpbteacher8

_Lee said:


> I rarely see any LV in my town :O



Me too. I kind of like it that way.


----------



## ScottyGal

wpbteacher8 said:


> Me too. I kind of like it that way.



When I go in to the city I see a few designer bags, but nothing like what I saw when I was in the States. I like it too, makes mine look more unique


----------



## pinkkitten74

A well loved speedy 35 with a fuzzy bear head charm so cute


----------



## Manchoo78

Too many to count!!! I live in NYC! LV is everywhere! Lol


----------



## Digo1

I'm sorry. I only have eyes for mine!
But the do wonder at times.


----------



## Miss Krys

Way too many to list...maybe has something to do with me walking into the LV boutique


----------



## peachy pink

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Went to Nordstrom Rack in downtown DC on my lunch break yesterday and saw 6 de gm neverfulls including my own. not exaggerating, felt like i was in a twilight zone


 hahaha love this!

my co worker is usually carrying her noé. love it so much!


----------



## Venessa84

At a conference for a few days at the Downtown Marriott in Philly and saw quite a few LVs including a couple of NFs in all prints and the Hoxton GM (although I love mine in the PM, I was not feeling this, maybe because it was overstuffed).  I know I saw another one but can't seem to remember it.


----------



## pinkkitten74

I saw a speedy 30 de, bloomsbury pm and a de trevi pm today i took a spy shot of the bloomsbury


----------



## deb68nc

At the shopping center I work at, one of the girls from the nail salon always carries her Beverly pm...she walks with her with pride


----------



## aegisshi

Fake mono Sac Plat. Fake DA Artsy.


----------



## aegisshi

aegisshi said:


> Fake mono Sac Plat. Fake DA Artsy.




Omg, I keep hitting reply before I finish my posts! -_-

A ton of fake Neverfulls and even a really bad fake mono Noe BB as well. All at my school on a daily basis from the same girls &#128530;

Their bags are all so obviously fake, too. I don't carry my LVs to school except for SLGs mainly because it really doesn't have the best crowd and also because I carry my backpack instead.


----------



## Rani

Neverfull mm azur worn cinched in by a mum at my sons school.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I see nothing at all where I live! Except the ones I use....:giggles: I do see a few Fake ones every now and again at the Large Shopping centres. If I go into the City, well that's different.


----------



## ScottyGal

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I see nothing at all where I live! Except the ones I use....:giggles: I do see a few Fake ones every now and again at the Large Shopping centres. If I go into the City, well that's different.



I have the same situation - I never see any in the town I live (which has a pretty large population: late 70,000-odd according to some online sources) so even if I buy a more 'common' style, it still isn't common here. When I go to the city I see a general mix of designer bags.


----------



## pinkkitten74

I did see one neverfail(fake nf)


----------



## aegisshi

pinkkitten74 said:


> I did see one neverfail(fake nf)




Ahahaha omg what a perfect name for those!


----------



## Charmie

Azur neverfull mm at my son's school curriculum night.


----------



## LovingLV81

Oh my the airport was insane it was like a sea of LV it was amazing cause I never see LV in my town hardly  ever it was so much fun seeing them and pointing them out lol


----------



## Rani

LovingLV81 said:


> Oh my the airport was insane it was like a sea of LV it was amazing cause I never see LV in my town hardly  ever it was so much fun seeing them and pointing them out lol



I love spotting LV at the airport too, my kids just roll their eyes at me!


----------



## Miss Krys

A little girl was "helping" her mom by wearing her Croissant PM...it was so adorable


----------



## peachy pink

Miss Krys said:


> A little girl was "helping" her mom by wearing her Croissant PM...it was so adorable


 sounds too cute, she gets good taste right away

my colleague with her noe is not in the office today, sadly.  
but on the train yesterday I (with my nf mm azur) sat next to a woman with a nf mm in damier!


----------



## klatte

Chadstone Shopping Centre in Australia: In the span of 15 minutes during lunch hour I saw 8 Speedy/Speedy B (mono, DE, DA, Empreinte), 6 Neverfull (a varieties of prints again, 3 Totally (mono, DA), a few Eva or Favorite... it's like a LV epicentre lol.


----------



## peachy pink

Haha, I love all the comparisons around here  


klatte said:


> Chadstone Shopping Centre in Australia: In the span of 15 minutes during lunch hour I saw 8 Speedy/Speedy B (mono, DE, DA, Empreinte), 6 Neverfull (a varieties of prints again, 3 Totally (mono, DA), a few Eva or Favorite...* it's like a LV epicentre* lol.


----------



## aegisshi

Currently out for a friend's birthday dinner and one of the women in our party is carrying a horribly fake Tivoli...sigh, so many fakes in my area. More fakes than authentic!


----------



## Toby93

Beautiful Retiro with a wonderful patina at the mall today


----------



## uhpharm01

My coworker had her artsy monogram today.


----------



## BA77

A Neverfull GM in DE, Totally PM in Mono, an Eva in DA at the DMV today.


----------



## mzuppit

Saw somebody with a mono Speedy b walking into a hermes store yesterday


----------



## deb68nc

Here's an artsy in boston while I was on vacation last week....


----------



## deb68nc

Oops. Forgot to attach the pic...


----------



## Oryx816

Suvarnabhumi Airport, Bangkok:  Tivoli, 2 DE Speedys, Mono Favorite, and a very filthy DA NF GM.


----------



## Rani

Gorgeous Speedy b25 mono in London.




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dany_37

Just saw a lady in Starbucks with a Mono Montsouris backpack.  Told her how adorable she looked with it and found that she was a avid LV lover!  We're everywhere!


----------



## girlhasbags

deb68nc said:


> Oops. Forgot to attach the pic...


Boston is LV capital of the world... when was there earlier this year EVERYONE had one. I thought there was a warehouse sale somewhere I was missing.  Of course I was upset. lol I saw the most beautiful red large bucket type bag when I was riding the subway.


----------



## ScottyGal

I saw two today in Glasgow City Centre.. DE Speedy 30 and Mono Speedy 25.


----------



## Oryx816

Just spotted a pochette Metis a couple of minutes ago in front of the Shangrila Hotel Bangkok.


----------



## Mcandy

I just saw today a couple of speedies, nfs, a delightful, artsy and an eva.....its an LV day it seem... I visited the store at yorkdale mall today and there isnt much customers today... I had all the Sa to myself.. They were so nice...


----------



## tke06

I saw a mono Neverfull and a Voltaire (yum!). I am obsessed with the Voltaire now.


----------



## Loveluxury13

anotheremptysky said:


> I saw a girl at the movies tonight with a mono speedy ... I think it was the 35, it was pretty big!  I also saw someone with a mono papillon.


I would take a Speedy 35 Mono to the movies too! You could fit so many snacks in there, pillow, blanket, slippers  heehee


----------



## missellenmarieD

I rarely see LV or any other designer bags in my town, but today I saw two within an hour at a coffee shop! One was a mono bucket, the other was a mono galliera...looked very old with a dark patina


----------



## Venessa84

I forgot to post this here after seeing a ton of LVs at the Women's Leadership Forum in NYC.  i saw a Lumineuse, a few Speedys (DE and Mono), Neverfull (Mono), an older style in Mahina (don't know the name), and Portobello.  There were more but I can't think of them all.


----------



## jules 8

Last night at the movies, besides my LV , I saw a Neverfull and an Artsy...


----------



## Venessa84

I almost forgot yesterday at the mall, I saw the W PM in Galet.  That bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## ScottyGal

I saw four yesterday while shopping in Glasgow city centre:
- Neverfull MM DA
- Neverfull MM DE
- Speedy Mono
- Neverfull PM Mono


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

I went shopping yesterday in a nice mall, and saw a ton of LVs. Several Totallys, Delightfuls, Neverfulls, a couple Speedys, and an Alma in mono, a couple of Neverfulls and a Pouchette in DE, and a Neverfull (I think) in Azur. A few random bags in the less common colors, but I don't remember which ones. I also saw several I either didn't get a good evough look at to ID, and a couple that I just didn't recognize or don't know the name of. I say the new shoulder bag that replaced the Galliera and followed it into the LV store. Wow, that's a nice looking bag!

A very productive (and expensive) evening of LV watching!


----------



## Rani

_Lee said:


> I saw four yesterday while shopping in Glasgow city centre:
> - Neverfull MM DA
> - Neverfull MM DE
> - Speedy Mono
> - Neverfull PM Mono



I usually see Neverfull mm in all prints when out in central London, but I have only seen Neverfull pm Mono once. I was staring just to work out if it looked too small like everyone says, but I actually thought it looked very nice and compact on the lady wearing it.


----------



## ScottyGal

Rani said:


> I usually see Neverfull mm in all prints when out in central London, but I have only seen Neverfull pm Mono once. I was staring just to work out if it looked too small like everyone says, but I actually thought it looked very nice and compact on the lady wearing it.



I thought the exact same - I had always thought "it's a bit small" (as the MM is the perfect size for me)but having seen it on someone, it's actually pretty nice.


----------



## Venessa84

Vernis Alma PM at the Apple store and like usual a couple of Neverfulls.


----------



## LVk8

All of them at the airport! Speedy, NF, Keepall, Delightful, Totally, Tivoli and another one I didn't know exactly what it is but reminds me of a super large Hampsted

Makes me excited to reunite with the contents of my closet when I get home tonight


----------



## tinaedel

Evora and Totally at Starbucks. Wish the Evora wasn't discontinued - hopefully I'll find a pre-loved one some day.


----------



## StopHammertime

I very, very rarely see anyone carrying LV in my area.
However, a couple weeks ago I had a Tuesday off work and went to TJ Maxx. I saw 3 women carrying LV's there. The only style I remember is someone was carrying either a Cabas Mezzo or the bigger one [Soprano? Alto? I can't remember the name hehe]


----------



## uhpharm01

Neverfull at mall. Artsy mm at work.


----------



## tke06

Neverfull monogram PM and a Portobello PM at the mall. Oh, also one big a$$ fake Alma at the dry cleaners. &#128563;


----------



## wishgirl

Eden PM in red at the bakery, lovely color!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I saw a Sully and Neverfull at the mall, and I saw a Monogram Speedy at the grocery store.


----------



## ScottyGal

I saw a DE Neverfull MM and a leather Artsy in Glasgow City centre last night.


----------



## mdahne

I saw a paillettes speedy in black while at the theater in NYC. Really made me wish I had picked one up last year. It just shimmered so beautifully under the lights!


----------



## Venessa84

Neverful GM in DE tonight at an Xmas party.


----------



## Iamminda

A monongram Artsy MM!  i didn't realize it's pretty large.


----------



## mumar_k

Last Saturday I saw a lady at panera with her neverful DE


----------



## Landonsmommy

During an annual conference for work , I spotted the following:
Trevi GM
Neverfull Mm
Neverfull Gm
Portobello


----------



## Havanese 28

Saw lots of Neverfulls (MM) size in both mono and DE in the Pittsburgh, PA area while holiday shelling this season.  It seems to be a popular bag around here as it's the bag I see most often.


----------



## azngal

Saw a fake Neverfull DE MM with weird thick straps instead of the thin ones outside LV store in SCP the woman carrying it was looking through the window but my guess is she was afraid to go in because of her bag.


----------



## uhpharm01

Iamminda said:


> A monongram Artsy MM!  i didn't realize it's pretty large.



Same here. I was looking at my co workers. Artdy mm in the canvas. That purse is huge.


----------



## pjhm

So many Damier Ebene bags in the San Francisco Bay Area including Marin County, California that I think one has to have one before they exit their car.........just too many to count--this area used to be Chanel crazy but nary a one of those in sight.


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Ewe


----------



## Nene20122012

Went to the mall yesterday. Saw a couple of ladies with retiro... So classy, a couple of artsy....the bag i am lusting over and my next purchase once i get off ban island summer 2015, NEVERFULL.....too many to even start counting. I live in dallas and LV is very common


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw the Galleria PM at the grocery store.


----------



## RochRumRunner

Three airports and finally landed in Tampa Florida:

Paleramo gm 
Petite noe 
keepall mono
Vintage alma, lovely patina
Nfl GM da x2
Nfl mm de x3
Nfl mono mm
Florintine with strap
Speedy 30 de x2
Totally da mm
Totally mono mm 
Sophie da

Sorry for the lengthy list but my DH and I had fun spotting them en route.


----------



## miss_chiff

ja2414 said:


> Please help me making a decision which one should I buy. ZEPHYR 55
> MON MONOGRAM or Pegase business 55. In the first place i wanted the pegase business mon monogram but they don't do anymore. Please help!



I prefer the top one due to looks, and definitely for the usefulness of the 4 wheels! GLD


----------



## LovingLV81

RochRumRunner said:


> Three airports and finally landed in Tampa Florida:
> 
> Paleramo gm
> Petite noe
> keepall mono
> Vintage alma, lovely patina
> Nfl GM da x2
> Nfl mm de x3
> Nfl mono mm
> Florintine with strap
> Speedy 30 de x2
> Totally da mm
> Totally mono mm
> Sophie da
> 
> Sorry for the lengthy list but my DH and I had fun spotting them en route.




I love playing spot the LV in airports it is like LV heaven ha ha


----------



## Leo the Lion

I saw a MC Noir Alma, Neverfull MM DE and a Speedy 30 DE at Nordstrom in CA. All within 15 minutes.


----------



## uhpharm01

Petite noe at hair salon it was gorgerous. It's was the old style of this purse 

All black canvas or fabric monogram special order purse.  at Lubys. I just love Lubys.i don't know the name of the purse


----------



## BagLady14

Clearwater mall, I saw 4 mono Totally's and 1 NF DE, also saw a fake NF DA with a brass plate on it.


----------



## Colonia

Lucky you! I don't see that much LV bags in Germany. Yesterday evening I only spotted 1 Palermo pm. 
It is very strange that LV seems to be more popular in the US and in Asian countries in some European countries.


----------



## BagLady14

I see Totally's everywhere now, much more than NF's.  I've been in Florida for a few weeks so maybe it's a Florida thing? Idk


----------



## LovingLV81

Creeper pic at Starbucks today ! At least she had it on the table [emoji106][emoji6][emoji16]


----------



## uhpharm01

At the mall, Totally, Neverfull, Sully PM


----------



## Kickchic

Short Hills Mall- From what I can recall but I am sure there was more. Mahina L (black) neverfulls, speedies,montorgueil gm, estrela, eclipse, sully mm, eva, delightful mm, palermo pm, emp artsy, pomme ZCW, Mono Alma, tivoli gm, mono artsy's, mono milla and my Trevi GM


----------



## mrsinsyder

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 2935021
> 
> Creeper pic at Starbucks today ! At least she had it on the table [emoji106][emoji6][emoji16]


Is that you? If not, it seems ...inappropriate? to post a stranger's pic without their knowledge?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I see LV everywhere... Speedy's, Neverfull's, Artsy's, Alma's, Totally's, in all shapes, sizes and colors and variations....


----------



## alansgail

mrsinsyder said:


> Is that you? If not, it seems ...inappropriate? to post a stranger's pic without their knowledge?


Have to agree with you on this point.....I'd be horrified to see that someone had done that to me!
If that's not you OP I do hope they take this photo down.....


----------



## uhpharm01

mrsinsyder said:


> is that you? If not, it seems ...inappropriate? To post a stranger's pic without their knowledge?


+1


----------



## Kickchic

mrsinsyder said:


> is that you? If not, it seems ...inappropriate? To post a stranger's pic without their knowledge?



+1


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> is that you? If not, it seems ...inappropriate? To post a stranger's pic without their knowledge?




+1


----------



## TAZxSPIN

mrsinsyder said:


> Is that you? If not, it seems ...inappropriate? to post a stranger's pic without their knowledge?



Especially because her expression isn't that flattering.. &#128530;


----------



## alansgail

TAZxSPIN said:


> Especially because her expression isn't that flattering.. &#128530;


Respecfully, that's not really why it's not appropriate......:shame:


----------



## uhpharm01

alansgail said:


> respecfully, that's not really why it's not appropriate......:shame:


+1


----------



## NWGal

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 2935021
> 
> Creeper pic at Starbucks today ! At least she had it on the table [emoji106][emoji6][emoji16]



Perhaps you could crop this or blur out her face?  Besides, we only want to see the LV anyway.


----------



## Oryx816

NWGal said:


> Perhaps you could crop this or blur out her face?  Besides, we only want to see the LV anyway.




This, exactly.


----------



## mrsinsyder

TAZxSPIN said:


> Especially because her expression isn't that flattering.. &#128530;


Comments like this are exactly why you shouldn't post up strangers...


----------



## LovingLV81

Whoa ... Alrighty then people I was just posting it for the purse didn't mean to start a whole bunch of sheez .. Wasn't trying to disrespect the person in pic or anything like that .. I mean the title of the Thread is LV sightings this is a sighting .. Honestly didn't mean any harm or for it be taken as something out of a criminal minds episode by posting this .  I know better then to do that again [emoji15]


----------



## NatalieChore

Saw a bad fake NF DA at South coast plaza Nordstrom [emoji107]


----------



## Elliespurse

LovingLV81 said:


> Whoa ... Alrighty then people I was just posting it for the purse didn't mean to start a whole bunch of sheez .. Wasn't trying to disrespect the person in pic or anything like that .. I mean the title of the Thread is LV sightings this is a sighting .. Honestly didn't mean any harm or for it be taken as something out of a criminal minds episode by posting this .  I know better then to do that again [emoji15]



Hi, I cropped the pic a bit


----------



## Brasileiro

LovingLV81 said:


> Whoa ... Alrighty then people I was just posting it for the purse didn't mean to start a whole bunch of sheez .. Wasn't trying to disrespect the person in pic or anything like that .. I mean the title of the Thread is LV sightings this is a sighting .. Honestly didn't mean any harm or for it be taken as something out of a criminal minds episode by posting this .  I know better then to do that again [emoji15]



It's like high school all over again, lol. I'll bet every single one of these lady's has, or would avidly promote anti-bulying, yet they attack you over one post instead of kindly advising that you solve the issue.


----------



## liz_

LovingLV81 said:


> Whoa ... Alrighty then people I was just posting it for the purse didn't mean to start a whole bunch of sheez .. Wasn't trying to disrespect the person in pic or anything like that .. I mean the title of the Thread is LV sightings this is a sighting .. Honestly didn't mean any harm or for it be taken as something out of a criminal minds episode by posting this .  I know better then to do that again [emoji15]




I would rather see pics of sightings then for someone to tell where they saw it. Thanks for the post!


----------



## LovingLV81

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I cropped the pic a bit



Thank you for fixing it  



Brasileiro said:


> It's like high school all over again, lol. I'll bet every single one of these lady's has, or would avidly promote anti-bulying, yet they attack you over one post instead of kindly advising that you solve the issue.



Well the mod fixed it for me which I am grateful for it . Honestly didn't mean any harm by it just liked the bag 



liz_ said:


> I would rather see pics of sightings then for someone to tell where they saw it. Thanks for the post!



you're welcome I just know better for next time if I get brave enough to ever do that again after the response I received ..


----------



## TAZxSPIN

alansgail said:


> Respecfully, that's not really why it's not appropriate......:shame:



Have you heard of the photography genre of Street Photography? 

Photographing a person in public view  including children and law enforcement officials  does not require either a model release or expressed consent. Of course "reasonable expectation of privacy " is required, as in shooting under public bathroom stalls or up-skirts of passersby will get you into trouble.

From your location, you too are in the US, so as long as you are in the public, you are fair game. 

So as a photographer, when I do capture people and share online, I look at expression, body language, etc to make sure I avoid unflattering images.

That's what I was attempting to point out.


----------



## liz_

LovingLV81 said:


> Thank you for fixing it
> 
> 
> 
> Well the mod fixed it for me which I am grateful for it . Honestly didn't mean any harm by it just liked the bag
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome I just know better for next time if I get brave enough to ever do that again after the response I received ..




People can be rude and mean, it must be nice to be so perfect! You made an error all that needed to be done is for it to be brought to your attention to crop the photo or to blur out the persons face, and then move on. No one gave you chance to correct the error and they just started attacking, and I say shame on them! Be kind to others is what I live bye. &#128516;


----------



## alansgail

TAZxSPIN said:


> Have you heard of the photography genre of Street Photography?
> 
> Photographing a person in public view  including children and law enforcement officials  does not require either a model release or expressed consent. Of course "reasonable expectation of privacy " is required, as in shooting under public bathroom stalls or up-skirts of passersby will get you into trouble.
> 
> From your location, you too are in the US, so as long as you are in the public, you are fair game.
> 
> So as a photographer, when I do capture people and share online, I look at expression, body language, etc to make sure I avoid unflattering images.
> 
> That's what I was attempting to point out.


I understand your point completely and I wasn't coming at it from a "legal" perspective but from one of respect. Many people would feel uncomfortable having their photo plastered on a public forum in this way. What made it particularly 'cringe-worthy' for me was your comment that said her expression wasn't "that flattering". Obviously you understand that's a completely subjective call.
As a woman who never feels as if I look good in any photo that would completely ruin my day to read that opinion from a complete stranger. Admittedly I only went through a few pages on this topic but the one's I came across didn't include photos.....maybe I'd find some if I delved deeper?
In any event, the photo was taken care of which is good! And I didn't see "attacks" as some are saying, but merely pointing out that perhaps OP shouldn't have included the woman's face in the photo.


----------



## scubasue

Back to the topic...

OMG, just saw the Christian Louboutinbag IRL at an LV boutique  today and it is friggin gorgeous!   Pictures can't do it justice.


----------



## Kickchic

scubasue said:


> Back to the topic...
> 
> OMG, just saw the Christian Louboutinbag IRL at an LV boutique  today and it is friggin gorgeous!   Pictures can't do it justice.



My boutique has it. I can't even look at it anymore...the temptation.


----------



## scubasue

Kickchic said:


> My boutique has it. I can't even look at it anymore...the temptation.



LOL, I literally had to tell myself to walk away from to bag.


----------



## jules 8

scubasue said:


> Back to the topic...
> 
> OMG, just saw the Christian Louboutinbag IRL at an LV boutique  today and it is friggin gorgeous!   Pictures can't do it justice.



What does it look like, any pics. !?


----------



## lvgoddess

Monogram Artsy in a Ciropractor office. ......... lady said that she just loves her Artsy but it's not good for her alignment and she has to wean herself off The Artsy Fix &#128516;


----------



## momof3boyz

Montaigne MM aurore at Best Buy !!  It looked so pretty


----------



## BleuSaphir

I was at Nordstrom Rack with my mom, and I saw someone carring Artsy MM in Azur.
While at The Grove, I saw someone carring the Hoxton GM and another person carring a Neverfull MM in Ebene. 

Wish I could took a snap pic of their bags but as a guy, I feel like a creep if I attempted it.


----------



## Mrslac1

I spotted a Neferfull GM at Ruth Chris this last weekend, but I have no clue if it was real or fake. I'm going to have to educate myself on how to tell the difference


----------



## uhpharm01

Tivoli pm at Luby's. 
The pouch from the neverfull GM damier edene at work.


----------



## scubasue

jules 8 said:


> What does it look like, any pics. !?



Here is a stock photo...


----------



## Venessa84

At the mall today and saw the Alma Monogram Vernis Rayures bb...so cute


----------



## Venessa84

scubasue said:


> Back to the topic...
> 
> OMG, just saw the Christian Louboutinbag IRL at an LV boutique  today and it is friggin gorgeous!   Pictures can't do it justice.


Agreed!


----------



## ScottyGal

I saw a Speedy 30 today at the pet store


----------



## uhpharm01

At the Mall today I saw the following purses:  The neverfull mm damier ebene and DA prints, Delightful mono, and *Marylebone GM*


----------



## uhpharm01

RoseMary said:


> yeah, most of the LV bags you see on the streets are fake.
> 
> but i saw a lady with a manhattan gm and a young girl with a speedy 25 some days ago (both were real).


I can't tell a real LV. From a fake LV. I'm
Still learning.


----------



## uhpharm01

Lubys - I saw the sully mm


----------



## lovesbmw

There are times I see a lot of LV  at church ,mall,love to just sit and watch


----------



## ScottyGal

I saw quite a few yesterday while out shopping.. Neverfull, Delightful, Totally and Speedy.


----------



## uhpharm01

At the mall - never full DE, monogram, totally monogram


----------



## pjhm

Saw  a W pm in red and black on a well dressed woman at nordstrom in walnut creek, ca


----------



## Camellia514

at costco - one speedy mono 30 and a ellipse pm all within the checkout line


----------



## Venessa84

At the mall on Good Friday, I saw a monogram W in noir.


----------



## uhpharm01

At mall the speedy 30.


----------



## 4purse

Vacation in Victoria BC, lots of Neverfulls both Mono and DE. A cute cross body mono bag but didn't recognize the style?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Empreinte Speedy at a bakery store in Cerritos, CA.


----------



## uhpharm01

4purse said:


> Vacation in Victoria BC, lots of Neverfulls both Mono and DE. A cute cross body mono bag but didn't recognize the style?



I suppose to go to visit Victoria BC two weeks ago. Maybe next year.


----------



## Iamminda

Saw an Artsy in Noir while waiting in line at the store.  It looked so good!


----------



## Pianote

I was at the mall and saw 2 girls who were shopping together and each one carried the mono neverfull mm! I guess they have the same taste in bags!


----------



## Kwloveslv

At Walmart yesterday a pm old model Delightful! Hey wait a minute, that was me!!! &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## NatalieChore

In Laguna beach today I saw a girl, who was a photographer, with a Damier sequin mini pochette on a long cross body vachetta strap! I thought she rocked it very well!


----------



## Venessa84

Surprisingly only saw 1 LV at LV today and it was the Palermo PM.


----------



## montana_patina

Out where I live you don't see a lot of LV from the locals, but I did see a Palermo GM with nice patina at the local mall. My husband pointed it out first, and I was like yes, she and I are in the same "club"...one made of LV lovers


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Alma in Indigo at Neiman's, Newport Beach.  Love this blue color!!


----------



## TeriT

Ramage Speedy outside Holts in dt Vancouver.


----------



## Venessa84

I saw a Neverfull GM in mono today when picking up my hot stamped items.


----------



## wishgirl

uhpharm01 said:


> At the Mall today I saw the following purses:  The neverfull mm damier ebene and DA prints, Delightful mono, and *Marylebone GM*


I just purchased the last Marylebone.  It is now discontinued. I got it yesterday, it is gorgeous! Wondering why you BOLD Marylebone?


----------



## makup

I saw a cabas piano mono today. I didn't realize it was so small. Saw rolling duffle bag ( don't know what that is called) at a hotel I'm staying at. The vachetta straps looked brand new.


----------



## Oryx816

I am poolside in Bangkok and I see an Odeon (which my 9 year old pointed out to me).  I have one but it isn't a poolside bag IMHO.  I also just spotted a mono speedy here too as I was typing this!
 Lol!


----------



## uhpharm01

wishgirl said:


> I just purchased the last Marylebone.  It is now discontinued. I got it yesterday, it is gorgeous! Wondering why you BOLD Marylebone?


No reason at all. It was just a mistake! I'm still having trouble with typing up post of my small iPhone 6. Lol.


----------



## llpalmtree

Yesterday at the mall by me I saw a really bad fake Artsy, and the new delightful pm in azur. It was very pretty with the pink peeking out.


----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull MM DE whilst shopping in H&M


----------



## Oryx816

Again, poolside in Bangkok....speedy DA....a filthy one at that.


----------



## uhpharm01

Artsy mono at Target


----------



## litchi

Yesterday at the mall, a mono Speedy 30 with the darkest, most frayed vachetta I have ever seen. I felt sad for it, like it wasn't cared for at all.


----------



## Oryx816

^ I hate seeing dried out filthy vachetta.


----------



## Geaux

I see them a lot in the downtown area. The tourists come here to purchase from one of several stores in a small area. The fakes are further out in the other cities and I can usually spot one without giving myself away. 
I do love seeing fellow LV enthusiasts out and about.  There's that eye connection and then the product gaze and then the approving smile. &#9996;&#127996;&#65039;


----------



## chacha777

Ran to Whole Foods for lunch.  Port GM, Totally MM ( mono), & my Delightful MM. &#127860;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NF at Trader Joe's
Watercolor Speedy at Nordstrom
Epi Alma in Noir and Montaigne BB in Noir at Zara


----------



## Camellia514

Yesterday shopping at the ann taylor loft outlet, i saw a Sully pm


----------



## sr1856

yoga class: bagtinolles and eva/favorite(did not have a good look)


----------



## ScottyGal

Saw quite a few in London today: Neverfull, Artsy, Speedy and Bastille


----------



## momof3boyz

Pallas in Safron at Moes !!!


----------



## Oryx816

Zippy azur used as a clutch at a breakfast buffet in Singapore


----------



## Oryx816

Universal Studios Singapore:  several favorites of all shapes and patterns, one Odeon, one Turenne, NF PM, and totally PM.


----------



## LanaT

Mono favorite mm at the park


----------



## Oryx816

Still at Universal...Josephine in blue


----------



## Rani

Oryx816 said:


> Still at Universal...Josephine in blue



Universal Studios must be fun!  Which LV did you bring?


----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull PM and suitcase (I can't remember the name..) in hotel lobby this morning


----------



## litchi

Saw a DE NF MM riding down an escalator yesterday


----------



## Oryx816

Rani said:


> Universal Studios must be fun!  Which LV did you bring?




Universal Singapore is great fun!  The Favorite in DE for me!  For amusement parks it is DE canvas for me.  I saw people with Birkins, Chanel Boys, and Lady Diors (lots of LDs)....I always think I wouldn't feel comfortable in a place where there are kids running around and bumping into people with heaven knows what on their hands and faces...   Ok, rant over.

Favorite is awesome.  When my daughter was younger, the neverfull was great for Disney and such, but now she carries her own things.


----------



## uhpharm01

Monogram artsy at the mall.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I saw a Neverfull, Speedy, Montaigne, and Odeon this week. They were all lovely of course.


----------



## BagLady14

I went to one of the International Mall restaurants in Tampa.  After dinner spent about 20 minutes in the mall.  In that short amount of time I saw.. 3 Eva's mono & azur, 5 NF'S all in DE, an Artsy Emp in a reddish color, a mono Artsy, Pochette Metis, a huge Delightful with zippers, and an Empreinte with handles, open top, name?)  And this is After I started paying attention.  I think you're more likely to see LV'S in a mall that has a boutique.  Native hunting ground?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Went to the movies and saw a Neverfull and Speedy.


----------



## pjhm

San Francisco financial district-within the space of 4 blocks saw 3 different women carrying MM Neverfull Ebene and one Mono Elipse (juke box shape from a few years back, but in great shape)


----------



## Lvlov3

2 neverfulls mono 3 damier ebene speedys 1 azure delightful and I had my delightful in ebene this was in a mall in Miami and I was only there 10 minutes!


----------



## tke06

Me, at lunch today[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Venessa84

Saw a ton this morning at the mall but the not that stood out was the W MM in mono.


----------



## Slc9

I was at the Mohegan Sun Casino this past weekend for an event and saw so many LV's!! I had taken a couple of my other designer bags with me that weekend but had my LV shawl and wallet [emoji6].  I saw a mono eva, da favorite, a couple tivoli's, neverfull, the new DE delightful, graphite keepall, and a family at the valet with a whole set of mono luggage. I know I'm missing some but it was exciting!! I was like [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 
I see LV's randomly coming into my work too. Mostly canvas prints.


----------



## Lvlov3

Love it!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Tivoli Pm
Damier Favorite mm
Damier Eva
Pochette Metis 
White Kusama Speedy
Portobello Gm
Mono neverfull mm

All at Fashion Island


----------



## litchi

Saw a monogram Eva getting into a taxi. Then, at the car park, mono Totally MM walking with Tivoli GM possibly off to lunch..


----------



## uhpharm01

Old school delightful


----------



## Sail4Seas

I hardly ever see LV in my hometown but had to go to Nashville for a doctor appointment yesterday and saw one lady with an older Speedy at the Dr. Office and two at the Cool Springs Mall (Mono Neverfull & Azur Totally PM).


It's so rare for me that I find it exciting to spot other LV's.


----------



## uhpharm01

Zippy compact wallet in DA at work


----------



## Oryx816

I saw the most revolting Galliera this morning at breakfast here in Bangkok.  It looked like it had spent years in an animal pen at the zoo.  

The top vachetta trim was black!  How anyone could go out with that mess to a five star restaurant breakfast I do not know....actually I wouldn't want that in my house let alone be seen with it in public.  How some people care for their things amazes me.  The funny thing is, the owner was all dolled up and haughty.  Lol!  Gross.


----------



## so_me

tke06 said:


> View attachment 2966443
> 
> 
> Me, at lunch today[emoji5]&#65039;



Great pic! Your bag is on my wishlist


----------



## pinkkitten74

Oryx816 said:


> I saw the most revolting Galliera this morning at breakfast here in Bangkok.  It looked like it had spent years in an animal pen at the zoo.
> 
> The top vachetta trim was black!  How anyone could go out with that mess to a five star restaurant breakfast I do not know....actually I wouldn't want that in my house let alone be seen with it in public.  How some people care for their things amazes me.  The funny thing is, the owner was all dolled up and haughty.  Lol!  Gross.




Iam moving to bangkok thailand august 25th - maybe i will see you and your lv


----------



## arkiemark

Just flew from New Orleans to Chicago and on a flight of probably 70 people, there were:

2 neverfulls- damier ebene and monogram
1 artsy- empreinte
1 sac a dos packall- monogram
1 keepall- damier ebene
1 samur- monogram
1 sac flanerie- monogram

...and two horrid fakes.  The first was a mishmash of all sort of damier azure bags and the other was a quasi monogram keepall with brass bag feet and bone white vachetta.  If I were their owners, I would feel so uncomfortable being so near real bags.  Maybe they thought no one else could tell?


----------



## Sail4Seas

Spotted a Galleria Azur at Panera Bread in Mt. Juliet yesterday.


I was carrying my new Twinset Noir/Mono!


----------



## schmurse

I saw DA speedy and DA Neverfull at work this week... it's finally stopped raining so I got to use my vintage petit noe


----------



## Dany_37

At the hair salon and looking at a Neverfull DE,  Speedy B and a Pouchette!


----------



## Dany_37

Oh, at PF Changs yesterday, I saw the worst looking fake Artsy!  The handle was the dead give away...I was embarrassed for her!!


----------



## Venessa84

At that the Yankee game last night saw an Artsy in Mono, an LV tote that I don't know the name of, and a NF GM in Mono.


----------



## LVk8

Last night went to Tipitinas for a NOLA Jazzfest after party & saw a DA Totally & a couple pochettes in various prints


----------



## uhpharm01

Galliera at the eye doctor


----------



## uhpharm01

Dany_37 said:


> Oh, at PF Changs yesterday, I saw the worst looking fake Artsy!  The handle was the dead give away...I was embarrassed for her!!



Oh wow!! . I'm still learning the difference between the real and the fake ones


----------



## samantha1984

I saw a girl carrying a DE neverfull gm as a school bag at the campus yesterday.


----------



## farris2

East Memphis yesterday at a very busy nail upscale salon-speedy 30,4 neverfull,and a tote that had a vachetta bottom and a metal plate...they had their bags in the floor!
Today in Oxford Ms at a festival-everywhere I turned it was like being smacked with an LV! I saw 1 Galliera Pm,1 Delightful GM,3 Delightful PM, 2 Delightful MM,1 totally Pm,1 Totally GM, 1 Tivoli GM,2 Buckets,1 speedy b 25,1 speedy 30 DA,1 Odeon,and too many NF in all prints and sizes to count!


----------



## LVk8

New Orleans Jazzfest : so many LVs!  Present & past favorites.  Speedies of all sizes.  Mono NF.  Various pochettes worn as wristlets, crossbodies & clutches. Sac Plat.  Bloomsbury.  A mono crossbody I didn't know with the strap that usually goes with the messenger bags.  Galliera.  Artsy.  St Cloud.  A waist pouch bag that reminds me of what the SAs in the boutique wear.  Eye candy everywhere!


----------



## Dany_37

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow!! . I'm still learning the difference between the real and the fake ones


 
I'm not that polished at it either but the handle was so horrible, I knew right off.  The leather on the handle was all crinkled and looked like it was going to peel right off!


----------



## Dany_37

farris2 said:


> East Memphis yesterday at a very busy nail upscale salon-speedy 30,4 neverfull,and a tote that had a vachetta bottom and a metal plate...they had their bags in the floor!
> Today in Oxford Ms at a festival-everywhere I turned it was like being smacked with an LV! I saw 1 Galliera Pm,1 Delightful GM,3 Delightful PM, 2 Delightful MM,1 totally Pm,1 Totally GM, 1 Tivoli GM,2 Buckets,1 speedy b 25,1 speedy 30 DA,1 Odeon,and too many NF in all prints and sizes to count!


 
Wow!  I'm in a nearby area and I never see that many!


----------



## farris2

Dany_37 said:


> Wow!  I'm in a nearby area and I never see that many!



I felt a little drunk in love afterward


----------



## uhpharm01

farris2 said:


> I felt a little drunk in love afterward


haha!


----------



## Dany_37

farris2 said:


> I felt a little drunk in love afterward


----------



## CCflowers

On Saturday I spotted four Neverfulls in all canvas prints. Only one was in the GM while the rest were MM. Also spotted a Speedy B 30 in Mono. Spotted a couple more that I can't remember. I was at a new-ish premium outlet mall in the Bay Area and it was VERY busy!


----------



## CCflowers

Saw a very well-loved Tivoli at Target.


----------



## ScottyGal

Never full mm at the gym


----------



## litchi

Saw a Watercolour Speedy 35 "in the wild" for the first time today (lol!) and was quite enchanted! Also saw a Pallas in Aurore and an epi Alma PM in Fuchsia. Saw a lot of monogram and DE Neverfull MMs over the weekend plus a Christopher backpack in DG .


----------



## litchi

Not recently, but the 2 times I saw DA Artsy -must be GMs- my immediate thought each time was, oh my, that's a HUGE bag!!


----------



## PSnugget

I went out to the asian supermarket yesterday to get some snacks and stuff for my cold and spotted a couple of Mono Speedy 30s, an Alma BB in Dune, a Turenne MM, an empreinte Artsy in Iris (gorgeous!) and a guy with a Herald and his gf who had a NF MM in DE.

Not LV but also spotted a large Chloe Marcie, a couple of Gucci Soho shoulder bags, a Balenciaga, a Goyard tote and a Valentino Rockstud tote.

All within a one hour period.


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw the neverfull mono MM at the doctor's office today.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Dany_37 said:


> I'm not that polished at it either but the handle was so horrible, I knew right off.  The leather on the handle was all crinkled and looked like it was going to peel right off!




I saw an Artsy in Atlanta a couple of months back and the handle was actually coming untied and falling apart. Definitely a fake but I'm not sure why she even kept carrying it.


----------



## Dany_37

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I saw an Artsy in Atlanta a couple of months back and the handle was actually coming untied and falling apart. Definitely a fake but I'm not sure why she even kept carrying it.


 
I know and the one I saw a couple of months ago was in a very nice restaurant.  She would have been better off just carrying a non-designer bag!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Dany_37 said:


> I know and the one I saw a couple of months ago was in a very nice restaurant.  She would have been better off just carrying a non-designer bag!




No kidding! That really was a case of carrying one for the status, I believe, but really backfiring.

Plus, I hate the idea that anybody in her life thinks that's an example of LV quality.

On the other hand I had yet another judgmental, anti-luxury bag person tell me not long ago that LV was a stupid bag to buy because the LV thread has real gold in it and people are idiots for just having to have golden thread bags. Uh, ok.


----------



## Dany_37

PinkInTheBlue said:


> No kidding! That really was a case of carrying one for the status, I believe, but really backfiring.


 
Yes!!  Baffling!!


----------



## Dany_37

PinkInTheBlue said:


> No kidding! That really was a case of carrying one for the status, I believe, but really backfiring.
> 
> Plus, I hate the idea that anybody in her life thinks that's an example of LV quality.
> 
> On the other hand I had yet another judgmental, anti-luxury bag person tell me not long ago that LV was a stupid bag to buy because the LV thread has real gold in it and people are idiots for just having to have golden thread bags. Uh, ok.


 
WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Dany_37 said:


> WHAT?!?!?!




Yep, we're crazy, materialistic people that way. I'm just in it for the gold thread.

LOL!!!

THAT is why I never "allow" a conversation about my bags.  People love to opinions about what they don't know.


----------



## uhpharm01

PinkInTheBlue said:


> No kidding! That really was a case of carrying one for the status, I believe, but really backfiring.
> 
> Plus, I hate the idea that anybody in her life thinks that's an example of LV quality.
> 
> On the other hand I had yet another judgmental, anti-luxury bag person tell me not long ago that LV was a stupid bag to buy because the LV thread has real gold in it and people are idiots for just having to have golden thread bags. Uh, ok.



What ?! Real gold in the LV logos. Lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw neverfull mm Damier edene at a bus stop.

While leaving work, I saw mono artsy mm today


----------



## Dany_37

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Yep, we're crazy, materialistic people that way. I'm just in it for the gold thread.
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> THAT is why I never "allow" a conversation about my bags.  People love to opinions about what they don't know.



Now that's a doozey!!  Real gold thread!! I have truly heard it all


----------



## Kyokei

I saw a young girl with a monogram Speedy 25 at Starbucks today. She spilt her coffee over both the bag and part of her laptop but didn't seem to care.

I cringed a bit when I saw the coffee spill and couldn't help thinking I'd be bothered if it were my LV.


----------



## Kyokei

Oh! I met a woman in a bar the other day carrying a DA Artsy. I was carrying my DE Verona PM and we started talking about LV. She also told me about the other bags she had and showed me her LV wallet and cles since I mentioned I'm planning on getting a wallet. It was the first time I ever had a conversation with a stranger about bags unless you count staff at restaurants/cafes/bars I frequent, but since I see them often I don't consider that a stranger.


----------



## NatalieChore

The TV show Botched!!!! There was an episode a woman was obsessed with looking like a caricature. She has spent almost a hundred thousand dollars surgeries! But carried the ugliest LV fake!!! It was a mix of a delightful and neverfull mono?!?!?! OMG it was horrible


----------



## Venessa84

PinkInTheBlue said:


> No kidding! That really was a case of carrying one for the status, I believe, but really backfiring.
> 
> Plus, I hate the idea that anybody in her life thinks that's an example of LV quality.
> 
> On the other hand I had yet another judgmental, anti-luxury bag person tell me not long ago that LV was a stupid bag to buy because the LV thread has real gold in it and people are idiots for just having to have golden thread bags. Uh, ok.


:lolots:


----------



## juls12

I went to the mall today and just saw one LV after the other. Speedys in Mono, DA and white MC and Mono Neverfull. I didn't see any DE I guess everybody was happy it stopped raining for a day.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Azur Neverfull MM on my way to work.


----------



## uhpharm01

Eclipse purse, neverfull e azur. And the zippy wallet at work.


----------



## OneMoreDay

This is rather late but a few weeks ago I was out to dinner with my dad at a sushi place and this woman was leaving with the cutest little Mini HL Speedy and she caught me ogling, lol. 

I should tell her when I see her again that she inspired me to hunt for the same bag.


----------



## clovetic

i went shopping over the weekend to 2 different malls, i think i spotted a total of 35 LV bags! 

i saw everything from neverfulls to montaigne's


----------



## OneMoreDay

clovetic said:


> i went shopping over the weekend to 2 different malls, i think i spotted a total of 35 LV bags!
> 
> i saw everything from neverfulls to montaigne's



I think I saw more Montaignes than Neverfulls in the last few weeks. At one point, I only saw Montaignes and Speedys.


----------



## Dany_37

Saw a lady at the doctor's office on yesterday carrying a Tivoli.  She looked quite cute.


----------



## momof3boyz

Dany_37 said:


> Saw a lady at the doctor's office on yesterday carrying a Tivoli.  She looked quite cute.



Was it the PM or Gm?  I was thinking of getting this bag in PM but not sure it still looks classic or not ?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Monogram Speedy 30 carried by a chic lady as I was having breakfast. Didn't expect to see an LV until lunch time.


----------



## Dany_37

momof3boyz said:


> Was it the PM or Gm?  I was thinking of getting this bag in PM but not sure it still looks classic or not ?



It was the GM


----------



## OneMoreDay

Two Speedy 25 DE, one 25 Mono, one Mono Neverfull, and I thought I saw a Retiro but turns out it was fake.


----------



## juls12

Today was apparently the day of fake Neverfulls. But I think I also saw a real one in DE.


----------



## uhpharm01

Today at the repair shop the sully mm, neverfull Damien azur, mono neverfull monk with the pink interior


----------



## uhpharm01

juls12 said:


> Today was apparently the day of fake Neverfulls. But I think I also saw a real one in DE.



I'm still trying to learn how to tell if an item is real or fake.but the neverfull Damier azur I saw this week at work is suspect. She did that she had it for a year. But the straps looked terrible.they were fraying.


----------



## juls12

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm still trying to learn how to tell if an item is real or fake.but the neverfull Damier azur I saw this week at work is suspect. She did that she had it for a year. But the straps looked terrible.they were fraying.



Mostly it's easy to tell. If the straps are obviously plastic it's not real. Or "tanned vachetta" handles on a DE bag. And of course all the fake bags LV doesn't even make.


----------



## uhpharm01

juls12 said:


> Mostly it's easy to tell. If the straps are obviously plastic it's not real. Or "tanned vachetta" handles on a DE bag. And of course all the fake bags LV doesn't even make.



Oh I see. Thanks I think her's was a fake.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Just saw a Mono Neverfull walk in at the food court where I'm having lunch.


----------



## uhpharm01

juls12 said:


> Mostly it's easy to tell. If the straps are obviously plastic it's not real. Or "tanned vachetta" handles on a DE bag. And of course all the fake bags LV doesn't even make.


Her neverfull Damier azur had vachetta handles but but they had fraying after one year and she didn't seem too brother by that. So I think it's a fake. 
Thanks again for your help


----------



## OneMoreDay

Empreinte Metis hobo in noir at the bookstore. 

On a sadder note, I was walking around one of our older shopping centres and there was an entire store selling fakes. Not that it's uncommon to see fakes being sold in shops here and there in fewer quantities but this shop sold handbags only and everything was fake. That's Malaysia for you.


----------



## MissIn

Saw a girl walking her dog downtown with an Alma GM in Pomme D'amour. She wore it on her shoulders with a long strap (attachment by handle anchors), the stress and deformation of the bag made me cringe


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

MissIn said:


> Saw a girl walking her dog downtown with an Alma GM in Pomme D'amour. She wore it on her shoulders with a long strap (attachment by handle anchors), the stress and deformation of the bag made me cringe




That's tragic! How sad.


----------



## ILBagLady

Neverfull in DE. I almost never see real LV up here (other than my own) so I got really excited!


----------



## tke06

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh I see. Thanks I think her's was a fake.




Last week I fell in love with a bag yet to be designed by LV [emoji41]. I mean I got up real close to have a good look and as I got closer the details betrayed the fakery, but had it been a real LV design, it would be a hit.


----------



## uhpharm01

tke06 said:


> Last week I fell in love with a bag yet to be designed by LV [emoji41]. I mean I got up real close to have a good look and as I got closer the details betrayed the fakery, but had it been a real LV design, it would be a hit.



I think the same thing happened to me at work one day. They lady said that her fiancé brought for Damier speedy purse with a zipped compartment at both ends of this purse. She said that he brought it in the Middle East. I was never able to locate this purse online.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Today I went to Central Market and saw a few Neverfuls (as always, in all prints), a mono Tivoli, a mono Palermo, and an mono Alma.

My next stop was Sprinkles Cupcakes and saw an Eva in mono and a DE Neverful. 

LV is extremely popular here.


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Today I went to Central Market and saw a few Neverfuls (as always, in all prints), a mono Tivoli, a mono Palermo, and an mono Alma.
> 
> My next stop was Sprinkles Cupcakes and saw an Eva in mono and a DE Neverful.
> 
> LV is extremely popular here.


Deleted posted


----------



## ILBagLady

And I saw another one!! DA Speedy 35. Let's just say thisit was obviously not taken care of.  But I baby my LV's, so...


----------



## litchi

So many NF DE totes on tourists! I say tourists because I spotted these NFs in touristy spots and not in the business district. Not a single monogram, DA or Epi NF


----------



## OneMoreDay

Saw a Mono Speedy 25 on a chic young lady. Changed my mind about the size. I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Delightful PM with a Topage charm! So cute!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Saw an Estrela mono/red on a lady at the mall... it didn't really fit her look (she was in old tattered gym clothes and slippers), but hey, it's a great bag.

I don't see anything here besides Neverfulls and Artsys. I bought my Epi bag last year and haven't seen another single Epi piece (except at the LV store event). Boring city.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

I saw an Artsy in DA and a Neverfull MM DE at Pier 39 San Francisco yesterday. I carried my DA Eva.  Light and easy.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tivoli PM at checkout. So chic. My mom wanted this bag and I had doubts but she should definitely get one.


----------



## Lvlov3

Yesterday was the day I saw all mono neverfulls!! MM & GM everywhere on the 4th of July! A few DA also. Also saw a girl walking her dog and had a mono 6 key holder. Super cute day of LV!!


----------



## lvmk

juls12 said:


> Mostly it's easy to tell. If the straps are obviously plastic it's not real. Or "tanned vachetta" handles on a DE bag. And of course all the fake bags LV doesn't even make.


There are some DE bags that were made with Vachetta around 1996 though, like the keepall below.


----------



## lvmk

Kyokei said:


> I saw a young girl with a monogram Speedy 25 at Starbucks today. She spilt her coffee over both the bag and part of her laptop but didn't seem to care.
> 
> I cringed a bit when I saw the coffee spill and couldn't help thinking I'd be bothered if it were my LV.


DID IT GET ON THE VACHETTA?!?!?!?!?!? I hope not!!


----------



## StopHammertime

I was at Dillards today and saw a cute little lady carrying the Roses Neverfull!!!! So jealous, it was gorgeous! I pointed it would and hinted to my fiancé I wanted a roses LV


----------



## chessmont

Saw a girl in Positano, Italy hopping on her scooter with DE NF not sure what size


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I was just watching the show Different World. I hadn't realized before just how much LV is in that show. Whitley Gilbert was moving away and had about 4 LV trunks. Lena (Jada Pinkett) checked in school with a 45 Keepall B. There were also a few speedies seen thought out the episode.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

I didn't even know I was taking a picture of a LV. I took a picture of Louie sleeping on a very loud boat tour and look close by my left arm you will see a LV. I think it's a Totally.. lol :lolots:


----------



## Dany_37

Saw a Favorite carried by a young girl at dinner Friday night!  She looked really nice and her friend had a Chanel WOC.


----------



## missellenmarieD

I saw a mono Metis the other day at the mall! I've never seen one 'in the wild' before


----------



## Dany_37

New broker just walked in about 15 minutes ago carrying a Capucines in black. It is stunning!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

White gold monogram bracelet at work


----------



## Dany_37

Just saw an Artsy at the nail salon.


----------



## pinkkitten74

Saw a alma bb in pink shade in athai movie! So cute


----------



## Kyokei

I sat in between two mono Speedys on the subway today.


----------



## Venessa84

Lockit MM at my company picnic...I think I was staring too long.

I also a fake Palermo...it was the size of a PM but the handles of the GM.  I was confused for a second.


----------



## Venessa84

Visiting my sister office today and was locked out, patiently waiting, I saw a woman walking into another office with Neverfull GM in Azur and her beautiful W in Vanille...absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Neverfull mono, Retiro, Metis Hobo (I'm kind of liking it now), 1 fake Speedy B, Totally, and a discontinued bag (can't remember the name, it had a triangular shaped lock). I also saw two women carrying matching models but one in mono and the other in DE and I think they were fake.


----------



## uhpharm01

At nordstrom several neverfulls and 3  artsys


----------



## Leo the Lion

Monogram Neverfull MM at a Lumber yard and a Speedy 30 Damier ebene at Nordstrom a Valley Fair.


----------



## ScottyGal

I saw a few Neverfull, Speedy and one Totally yesterday when I was in Edinburgh (and one fake that looked like some sort of Speedy/tote mash up). Saw a few people wearing LV scarves and shoes too!


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

uhpharm01 said:


> At nordstrom several neverfulls and 3  artsys


Which nordstrom has the never full and artsy?  Are they on sale?  Do you have a salesperson I can contact?


----------



## MommyDaze

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Which nordstrom has the never full and artsy?  Are they on sale?  Do you have a salesperson I can contact?



Im pretty sure the post refers to people carrying the bags, though I wish Nordstrom did sale LV; It's a much closer drive for me &#128526;


----------



## Venessa84

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Which nordstrom has the never full and artsy?  Are they on sale?  Do you have a salesperson I can contact?


There are certain Nordstrom that Louis Vuitton rents space in just like Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales, and Macy's and no LV never goes on sale.


----------



## uhpharm01

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Which nordstrom has the never full and artsy?  Are they on sale?  Do you have a salesperson I can contact?



Sorry I made a grammar mistake. Those are  sightings on different nordstrom customers while at was at nordstrom.


----------



## miss LVis

two neverfull's in the hotel area here in Mallorca


----------



## beluga

Venessa84 said:


> There are certain Nordstrom that Louis Vuitton rents space in just like Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales, and Macy's and no LV never goes on sale.



Haha! I dare anyone to go into LV asking for sales or coupons.


----------



## uhpharm01

beluga said:


> Haha! I dare anyone to go into LV asking for sales or coupons.



Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

In addition. I saw my HG Purse. The Capucine GM In black on a customer at nordstrom yesterday.


----------



## LVBagLady

Retiro NM at grocery store yesterday.


----------



## xluminex

I live in a city that is obsessed with Louis Vuitton! Every time I go to the mall I see no less than ten Louies. I know because I make sure to count them every time!


----------



## nikl79

At LEGOLAND Chicago yesterday I saw at least 20 different LV bags, including mine...


----------



## Kyokei

I saw a woman carrying both a NF and a Speedy in mono today.


----------



## jennytanjenny

Saw a montaigne,  bloomsbury, odeon this morning on our trip to see lady liberty.


----------



## ILBagLady

DA Neverfull with a beautiful patina!! I had to stop the lady carrying it and tell her how nice her bag was. We ended up having a long conversation about our favorite LV's and vintage bags.


----------



## Pelagia

BagLady14 said:


> I went to one of the International Mall restaurants in Tampa.  After dinner spent about 20 minutes in the mall.  In that short amount of time I saw.. 3 Eva's mono & azur, 5 NF'S all in DE, an Artsy Emp in a reddish color, a mono Artsy, Pochette Metis, a huge Delightful with zippers, and an Empreinte with handles, open top, name?)  And this is After I started paying attention.  I think you're more likely to see LV'S in a mall that has a boutique.  Native hunting ground?




I love that mall! So many LVs when I go there! I'll never wear my de neverfull there again though. It's like every other person has one!


----------



## OneMoreDay

DE neverfull, a Retiro and a few fakes.

And I saw my first mono on a man. He was sitting at the next table with his friends (Korean from what I overheard) and his Monogram Macassar Kitan was on a chair right beside him.

Non-LV sightings included a Celine Nano luggage.


----------



## litchi

I saw 3 teenagers with identical Alma BBs in vernis RI. Either sisters or real BFFs  lol


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30 DE at shopping mall


----------



## TeriT

Siena pm, alma amarante vernis, speedy mono 25, sully pm and 3 NF panaorama Toronto today


----------



## TeriT

Also just saw a palermo pm and soft lockit at natahn phillips square, Toronto, pan am festivities


----------



## tinkerbask

Galliera PM DA at my daughter's softball tournament.  It was beautiful, but I'm assuming it's fake.  She had it sitting in the dirt! [emoji47]


----------



## Landonsmommy

I spotted a woman with a DA Speedy 40 and Sarah Wallet at BJs in the checkout line.


----------



## lvlover365

Artsy in Damier Ebene.....pretty sure that has never been made! Everyone else seemed to have their neverful out today.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Saw Mono Artsy at BJ's Bar and Grill today


----------



## Kyokei

I saw a lady with a Vernis Alma BB -- the very same bag I plan on buying next, just in a different color.


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw the Galleria PM at a shopping center.


----------



## nicoleflopy

from where I live, lv bags are rearly seen, but today in my local sc, I saw a lady with a black mc speedy, I think its25, looks small but very cute


----------



## nicoleflopy

Kyokei said:


> I saw a lady with a Vernis Alma BB -- the very same bag I plan on buying next, just in a different color.



oh, the other day, i saw a lady in her 50s I think carrying an alma pm vernis in that purple/black color, both she and the bag look fabulous!!! I love the look. since then i want a same bag too! but I am not 30 yet, just warried if it would look that good on me, and I think vernis alma need u to dress up to go with it. also from my previous experience, I only love to wear bags with a long strap, but all these cannot stop me from wantting the bag....


----------



## OneMoreDay

Metis hobo, mono Eva and Speedy 25.


----------



## jules 8

Yesterday in Boulder, Colorado,  I saw 2 Neverfulls, a Speedy, a DA Eva, and my Reggia


----------



## moose81

Yesterday at a science museum - Turenne (PM or maybe MM), Totally PM in azur, several mono Neverfulls (MM/GM)


----------



## Bijans

Yesterday at Publix I saw an older woman with a mono neverful mm  .. Where I live you don't see LV everywhere !  A few days ago I was in Atlanta and I saw lots of neverful GM/ MM ) both DE and monogram ! It seemed like everyone had them ! I was thinking of buying a RB neverful MM as I was in love with the lighter pink color but I left the mall with a delightful in pivoine color ! So happy with my choice &#128526; I love hobo bags ! While I was in the LV boutique a lady was wearing a neverful DE GM and looking to buy an artsy mono !


----------



## aks87

Yesterday in the shopping mall I saw a lot of neverfulls in GM/MM in mono and DE, And one PM in Azur. Then I saw a noe mono. A speedy 30 mono.


----------



## Kyokei

nicoleflopy said:


> oh, the other day, i saw a lady in her 50s I think carrying an alma pm vernis in that purple/black color, both she and the bag look fabulous!!! I love the look. since then i want a same bag too! but I am not 30 yet, just warried if it would look that good on me, and I think vernis alma need u to dress up to go with it. also from my previous experience, I only love to wear bags with a long strap, but all these cannot stop me from wantting the bag....



The Amarante is one of the two colors I'm debating between getting! Maybe I'll get one in the BB size and, if I like it, another in the PM in the future.

I'm in my mid twenties and think you can wear the Vernis Alma even if you are young. It might not go with sweatpants or anything like that, but I think you can wear it with slightly more casual clothes to dress it up.


----------



## tinabug74

beluga said:


> Haha! I dare anyone to go into LV asking for sales or coupons.


 I went into LV the day after Christmas last year. A few ladies walked in asking for the sale section. The SA politely told them LV does not have sales. She told me people come in asking that all the time.


----------



## uhpharm01

tinabug74 said:


> I went into LV the day after Christmas last year. A few ladies walked in asking for the sale section. The SA politely told them LV does not have sales. She told me people come in asking that all the time.



Haha


----------



## Pelagia

tinabug74 said:


> I went into LV the day after Christmas last year. A few ladies walked in asking for the sale section. The SA politely told them LV does not have sales. She told me people come in asking that all the time.




Wishful thinking [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Venessa84

Last night at the New Jersey Shore...I was in LV heaven.  Every where I looked I saw a Speedy or Neverfull.  My DH was like do you think they're all real?!?


----------



## pinky7

PinkInTheBlue said:


> No kidding! That really was a case of carrying one for the status, I believe, but really backfiring.
> 
> Plus, I hate the idea that anybody in her life thinks that's an example of LV quality.
> 
> On the other hand I had yet another judgmental, anti-luxury bag person tell me not long ago that LV was a stupid bag to buy because the LV thread has real gold in it and people are idiots for just having to have golden thread bags. Uh, ok.



Haha I wish! Then I could easily justify my handbag craziness to anyone xD


----------



## Purse Junky

Yesterday at brunch, I saw a young lady at a nearby table with the delightful azur. Such a gorgeous bag! She had it sitting on the FLOOR beside her chair!


----------



## Landonsmommy

My weekly BJs visit seemed to be full of LVs this week:  
1. PM mono neverfull
2. Favorite 
3. DA Speedy 15
4. mono artsy MM


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I finally saw a Louis in town and it was 2 ladies at one time who turned out to be sisters. One carried a Totally and the other was a Neverfull. They were both pretty old and well loved. I was just so happy to finally see someone else!


----------



## uhpharm01

A speedy monogram 35 on my coworker.


----------



## londonmommy2014

I see many neverfulls by me I saw a few bags I know we're discontinued but when a beautiful damier azur neverfull with matching wallet came into my store I had to let her know I love her bag and since I been thinking about it asked if she liked it.  We talked very long about lb and how some people think they are a lot of money but they last and can be resold so glad there are people out here with the same bag passion (I moved from bigger city to smaller town) but that's why I love tpf everyone loves Louis lol


----------



## Dany_37

They were all over the place while I was on vacation in Vegas last week.  Too many to count!!  Mostly I saw Neverfulls (a couple of fakes in the airport) and Speedy's.  I did also spot two Birkins and a Kelly.


----------



## umop episdn

Never seen one!!!!!!

But I live in a small rural (not sure the word - opposite of a city lol) area in the UK and go to London about once every 6 months LOL

The larger towns nearby are very "working class" so not many LV types


----------



## pjhm

Was in Las Vegas last week for several days,  saw 2 Speedy Azurs (I was carrying one too so women gave smiles while passing by), one Ramages, several Monos and only one Chanel. Didn't see one woman carrying a Hermes, even when I went window shopping in the Hermes store, which was virtually empty. Did see several Guccis, but LVs ruled the day!


----------



## uhpharm01

Never full Daumier edene at work today and monogram speedy in 35


----------



## uhpharm01

Never full 2 of them


----------



## mrsinsyder

Saw a lady with a Neverfull in the nail salon today. When I walked past with my turquoise V Neverfull, I heard her tell the nail tech mine was "a bad fake." :giggles:

But really


----------



## litchi

mrsinsyder said:


> Saw a lady with a Neverfull in the nail salon today. When I walked past with my turquoise V Neverfull, I heard her tell the nail tech mine was "a bad fake." :giggles:
> 
> But really



:giggles: We'll, I'm giggling with you!


----------



## litchi

I saw not less than 6 monogram NF MMs the other day and just as I thought, does everyone have monogram NF MM?.. a lady walked by with a monogram NF PM! :giggles:


----------



## pinkkitten74

Did you count every bag you saw? I am sure 6 out of thousands would be a tiny percentage yes. Unless you want to do a ooak bag yourself your bag wont be a unique one off. I love lv and seeing it around kinda confirms others love it too and enough around eases my mine of bag snatchers singling me out as long as i dont leave my bag unsupervised or vulnerable


----------



## litchi

pinkkitten74 said:


> Did you count every bag you saw? I am sure 6 out of thousands would be a tiny percentage yes. Unless you want to do a ooak bag yourself your bag wont be a unique one off. I love lv and seeing it around kinda confirms others love it too and enough around eases my mine of bag snatchers singling me out as long as i dont leave my bag unsupervised or vulnerable



This thread is about LV sightings and is just for fun.  I saw about a handful of NFs and when I thought, oh, it's all MMs, a PM shows up! I don't count every LV purse or think that a monogram LV is unique.  That post was about a sliver in time I wanted to share here.


----------



## Cherrycola666

Went out for date night with my husband yesterday and saw a neverfull, an Eva, and a favorite. And my husband has now heard me talk about LV bags enough that he was able to point those bags out and say to me "that's an Eva in monogram and that's a favorite in damier ebene right?" Lol. In return he is now trying to teach me to recognize the different types of Porsches haha [emoji38]

Oh and I saw a fake LV that was a shoulder bag in a slightly off colour damier ebene with tan handles. Even my husband could tell it was a fake.


----------



## uhpharm01

mrsinsyder said:


> Saw a lady with a Neverfull in the nail salon today. When I walked past with my turquoise V Neverfull, I heard her tell the nail tech mine was "a bad fake." :giggles:
> 
> But really



Lol


----------



## pinkkitten74

litchi said:


> This thread is about LV sightings and is just for fun.  I saw about a handful of NFs and when I thought, oh, it's all MMs, a PM shows up! I don't count every LV purse or think that a monogram LV is unique.  That post was about a sliver in time I wanted to share here.




Lv sightings more ooh and aah then argh omg please


----------



## litchi

pinkkitten74 said:


> Lv sightings more ooh and aah then argh omg please


 
Yes, like celebrity sightings!


----------



## jayohwhy

Saw this at the airport today. No idea what the model is but i adore it!


----------



## mtstmichel

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 3086770
> 
> 
> Saw this at the airport today. No idea what the model is but i adore it!



That looks like the Dora bag. I tried one on in this beautiful coral color.


----------



## mtstmichel

These days I talk about little except LVs. While at the mall yesterday my husband started noticing LVs. He was like is that the Neverfull? I'm like yup, they're everywhere. So we started counting all the NF that passed by. And within 15 mins, we counted 11. It was a fun game!


----------



## katiel00

mrsinsyder said:


> Saw a lady with a Neverfull in the nail salon today. When I walked past with my turquoise V Neverfull, I heard her tell the nail tech mine was "a bad fake." :giggles:
> 
> But really




Best thing I've heard lol! I wouldn't of been able to control myself on saying something though [emoji85][emoji87]


----------



## Annabel Lee

mrsinsyder said:


> Saw a lady with a Neverfull in the nail salon today. When I walked past with my turquoise V Neverfull, I heard her tell the nail tech mine was "a bad fake." :giggles:
> 
> But really



Ew, I don't understand this mentality at all. I'm not sure why people feel the need to be seen as experts, especially when they're clearly not. It's the worst kind of showing off. 

Even if it WERE fake, there's nothing to be gained by saying so except making oneself feel better at another person's expense.


----------



## account815

I see few Nf while outside my office yesterday & I also see Nf in my office daily because 2 of my colleagues use their Nf to office daily.


----------



## pursula

katiel00 said:


> Best thing I've heard lol! I wouldn't of been able to control myself on saying something though [emoji85][emoji87]




I would have had to say something too! Of course I'm sure she said it just loud enough so you could hear purposely. Some people.... [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## RockCandy

A few weeks ago I was in a Kroger grocery store and saw the cutest little elderly lady.  She looked like she was in her eighties, about 5 feet tall, all dressed up clutching a DA Speedy 25 in her perfectly manicured hands.  She was adorable. I thought to myself, "I hope that is me someday!"


----------



## Cloudburst2000

A co-worker was carrying a black mulit-color alma mm.


----------



## uhpharm01

RockCandy said:


> A few weeks ago I was in a Kroger grocery store and saw the cutest little elderly lady.  She looked like she was in her eighties, about 5 feet tall, all dressed up clutching a DA Speedy 25 in her perfectly manicured hands.  She was adorable. I thought to myself, "I hope that is me someday!"


----------



## HMCB

John 5 said:


> Sunday when I was backing out of the parking lot at the movies... I almost hit this girl that was carrying a very oxidized Speedy 25...


HAHAHA! Run her over and take her bag, that's the way!


----------



## jessicalistic

RockCandy said:


> A few weeks ago I was in a Kroger grocery store and saw the cutest little elderly lady.  She looked like she was in her eighties, about 5 feet tall, all dressed up clutching a DA Speedy 25 in her perfectly manicured hands.  She was adorable. I thought to myself, "I hope that is me someday!"




Awwww precious!


----------



## CDinLV

I saw a Tivoli GM (LoVe!) out an about today.


----------



## londonmommy2014

I saw a de neverfull pm at the hotel we stayed at I never see pms it was so cute on her


----------



## jessicalistic

Today someone in the train had a noe gm. You hardly ever see those around town!


----------



## itsmree

at sees candy, i saw this well dressed woman with a mono speedy. the line was long so i thought i would start a conversation. I am hoping to buy a speedy soon (30 or 35), so i said, "nice bag, is that the 30 or the 35? she annoyingly said "excuse me?" I said, "your bag, is it the size 30 or 35?" she said "it is the medium." I said, "oh, there are 4 sizes, the 25, the 30 . .  " at this point she cut me off and said, "well you obviously know more then me." and turned her back to me. 

UGH. i hate stuck up people.


----------



## gabriellebar

Served a tourist at my work today (UK) and she had a presumably replica LV bag. Although as I believe it was a 'yet to be made bag' by LV haha if thats what you want to call it. Although as she paid and I got a closer look, the 'monogram canvas' had no LV symbols on it, only the flowers! Even the flowers weren't accurate. It was by far the worst fake I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## llpalmtree

itsmree said:


> at sees candy, i saw this well dressed woman with a mono speedy. the line was long so i thought i would start a conversation. I am hoping to buy a speedy soon (30 or 35), so i said, "nice bag, is that the 30 or the 35? she annoyingly said "excuse me?" I said, "your bag, is it the size 30 or 35?" she said "it is the medium." I said, "oh, there are 4 sizes, the 25, the 30 . .  " at this point she cut me off and said, "well you obviously know more then me." and turned her back to me.
> 
> UGH. i hate stuck up people.


So rude of her.   I wish someone like you would start a conversation about my LV bag. I could talk about LV bags for hours.


----------



## StopHammertime

itsmree said:


> at sees candy, i saw this well dressed woman with a mono speedy. the line was long so i thought i would start a conversation. I am hoping to buy a speedy soon (30 or 35), so i said, "nice bag, is that the 30 or the 35? she annoyingly said "excuse me?" I said, "your bag, is it the size 30 or 35?" she said "it is the medium." I said, "oh, there are 4 sizes, the 25, the 30 . .  " at this point she cut me off and said, "well you obviously know more then me." and turned her back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> UGH. i hate stuck up people.




I had a lady look at me like I was a weirdo when I asked 'oh is that a tivoli?' She just said 'my husband got it for me I don't know '. Another girl had a vernis alma and I couldn't tell if it was Amarante or black... So I asked what color her bag was. She looked at me like I was retarded and said 'um black?' 
I guess I have had a lot of good experiences on this forum and always assume LV lovers 'get it'! But I have run into my share of rude LV people!


----------



## nikl79

StopHammertime said:


> I had a lady look at me like I was a weirdo when I asked 'oh is that a tivoli?' She just said 'my husband got it for me I don't know '. Another girl had a vernis alma and I couldn't tell if it was Amarante or black... So I asked what color her bag was. She looked at me like I was retarded and said 'um black?'
> I guess I have had a lot of good experiences on this forum and always assume LV lovers 'get it'! But I have run into my share of rude LV people!



That's funny,  my mom and I were at church once and told a lady how much we liked her empreinte artsy,  she said,  "Um, it's a Louis vuitton". Yeah,  i know...


----------



## SpeedyJC

itsmree said:


> at sees candy, i saw this well dressed woman with a mono speedy. the line was long so i thought i would start a conversation. I am hoping to buy a speedy soon (30 or 35), so i said, "nice bag, is that the 30 or the 35? she annoyingly said "excuse me?" I said, "your bag, is it the size 30 or 35?" she said "it is the medium." I said, "oh, there are 4 sizes, the 25, the 30 . .  " at this point she cut me off and said, "well you obviously know more then me." and turned her back to me.
> 
> UGH. i hate stuck up people.




Yikes  sounds like the human version of grumpy cat. 

I complimented a woman on her Speedy once and she said thank you but her daughter that was with her who also had a speedy gave me a please don't talk to us we are better than you look.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

itsmree said:


> at sees candy, i saw this well dressed woman with a mono speedy. the line was long so i thought i would start a conversation. I am hoping to buy a speedy soon (30 or 35), so i said, "nice bag, is that the 30 or the 35? she annoyingly said "excuse me?" I said, "your bag, is it the size 30 or 35?" she said "it is the medium." I said, "oh, there are 4 sizes, the 25, the 30 . .  " at this point she cut me off and said, "well you obviously know more then me." and turned her back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> UGH. i hate stuck up people.




Wow! What a jerk! Ugh, people!

I almost never compliment somebody on their bag and they have a clue what I'm talking about. I'm not sure they are worthy of great bags if they aren't obsessed like me. LOL (just kidding!)


----------



## SpeedyJC

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 3086770
> 
> 
> Saw this at the airport today. No idea what the model is but i adore it!



i would like that with a noir trim but it's an interesting bag. This picture made me think of the paparazzi but this is like the LV paparazzi.


----------



## Iamminda

At Disneyland today, saw a red tribal bag (just stunning!) and 2 pochette Metis (bigger than I remembered at the boutique).   Quite exciting.


----------



## Kyokei

I saw someone at the LV boutique on 57th St in NYC with a Verona PM. This is the first time I ever saw someone other than me carrying it in person.


----------



## Bijans

itsmree said:


> at sees candy, i saw this well dressed woman with a mono speedy. the line was long so i thought i would start a conversation. I am hoping to buy a speedy soon (30 or 35), so i said, "nice bag, is that the 30 or the 35? she annoyingly said "excuse me?" I said, "your bag, is it the size 30 or 35?" she said "it is the medium." I said, "oh, there are 4 sizes, the 25, the 30 . .  " at this point she cut me off and said, "well you obviously know more then me." and turned her back to me.
> 
> UGH. i hate stuck up people.



Wow that was rude ! I love my speedy 35b .. I have sold 30's the opening drives me crazy ! I wear it cross body too ! It's for me the perfect size &#128512; I'm 5'6


----------



## beluga

gabriellebar said:


> Served a tourist at my work today (UK) and she had a presumably replica LV bag. Although as I believe it was a 'yet to be made bag' by LV haha if thats what you want to call it. Although as she paid and I got a closer look, the 'monogram canvas' had no LV symbols on it, only the flowers! Even the flowers weren't accurate. It was by far the worst fake I've ever seen in my life!



Oh this is a great line! Hahahhaha.


----------



## itsmree

Bijans said:


> Wow that was rude ! I love my speedy 35b .. I have sold 30's the opening drives me crazy ! I wear it cross body too ! It's for me the perfect size &#128512; I'm 5'6


I'm leaning towards the 35, my friend. Has the 35, but not the b and the more I think about it, the more I want the strap, it's almost $500 more tho, so more saving  I'm 5'8 so size wise, the more I hear it would work better as well. Thanks


----------



## itsmree

StopHammertime said:


> I had a lady look at me like I was a weirdo when I asked 'oh is that a tivoli?' She just said 'my husband got it for me I don't know '. Another girl had a vernis alma and I couldn't tell if it was Amarante or black... So I asked what color her bag was. She looked at me like I was retarded and said 'um black?'
> I guess I have had a lot of good experiences on this forum and always assume LV lovers 'get it'! But I have run into my share of rude LV people!


Where are these men that just pick up an LV for their wife? While I may be extactic to see an LV box, I think bags are so personal that I like to pick them. And umm, if you don't know the name of the LV your caring, you don't care Enough so can I have her. Please? LOL


----------



## itsmree

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Wow! What a jerk! Ugh, people!
> 
> I almost never compliment somebody on their bag and they have a clue what I'm talking about. I'm not sure they are worthy of great bags if they aren't obsessed like me. LOL (just kidding!)


Lol, I just said the same thing, if you can't name your bag and b) don't want to talk about your bag, you don't get an LV


----------



## itsmree

SpeedyJC said:


> Yikes  sounds like the human version of grumpy cat.
> 
> I complimented a woman on her Speedy once and she said thank you but her daughter that was with her who also had a speedy gave me a please don't talk to us we are better than you look.


I grew up with not much and never feel I'm better then anyone. I don't see how people think this way. I always remind my kids where I came from and what (little) we had less then twenty years ago and remind them that we may have a nice house and cars and clothes, but I'm still the same person inside. My house, nor my clothes, bag or bank account define me


----------



## itsmree

llpalmtree said:


> So rude of her.   I wish someone like you would start a conversation about my LV bag. I could talk about LV bags for hours.


Me too. I only have one and a wallet, but i am dreaming of my next one!


----------



## umop episdn

I wonder if the reason they are rude or do not know about what they are carrying is because it is a fake item so they obviously don't have the same passion about it

And they want to end the conversation quickly before you get to discuss/look at their bag in more detail (and find out its fake ...)!!


----------



## LVlover1975

Same here. I think it is hilarious when I see that.


----------



## babytired

itsmree said:


> at sees candy, i saw this well dressed woman with a mono speedy. the line was long so i thought i would start a conversation. I am hoping to buy a speedy soon (30 or 35), so i said, "nice bag, is that the 30 or the 35? she annoyingly said "excuse me?" I said, "your bag, is it the size 30 or 35?" she said "it is the medium." I said, "oh, there are 4 sizes, the 25, the 30 . .  " at this point she cut me off and said, "well you obviously know more then me." and turned her back to me.
> 
> UGH. i hate stuck up people.



The world is full of people like that now... I honestly think that attitude makes them so ugly no matter how well dressed they are... Don't bother to get annoyed... Be happy that you are wiser than them hehe


----------



## SpeedyJC

itsmree said:


> I grew up with not much and never feel I'm better then anyone. I don't see how people think this way. I always remind my kids where I came from and what (little) we had less then twenty years ago and remind them that we may have a nice house and cars and clothes, but I'm still the same person inside. My house, nor my clothes, bag or bank account define me



I totally agree. Money doesn't define people actions do. People who think they are better than others because of material possessions have no clue about life.


----------



## LVl0v3r

nikl79 said:


> That's funny,  my mom and I were at church once and told a lady how much we liked her empreinte artsy,  she said,  "Um, it's a Louis vuitton". Yeah,  i know...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] hilarious!


----------



## Bijans

mrsinsyder said:


> Saw a lady with a Neverfull in the nail salon today. When I walked past with my turquoise V Neverfull, I heard her tell the nail tech mine was "a bad fake." :giggles:
> 
> But really



I don't think I could of kept my mouth closed &#128563; I would of turned around and said no this is a special edition from the new V collection they aren't that common  .. Smiled walked away !


----------



## nikl79

Yesterday I saw an artsy and a noir montana at a kids pizza/play place.  It made me miss my montana


----------



## umop episdn

Bijans said:


> I don't think I could of kept my mouth closed &#128563; I would of turned around and said no this is a special edition from the new V collection they aren't that common  .. Smiled walked away !



They probably wouldnt have believed you and just carry on joking :s

You cant argue with a fool they will bring you down to their level then beat you with experience!


----------



## Dany_37

Saw a Metis and Pouchette Metis at Banana Republic.  Saw a Speedy 35 at Ann Taylor.


----------



## uhpharm01

nikl79 said:


> That's funny,  my mom and I were at church once and told a lady how much we liked her empreinte artsy,  she said,  "Um, it's a Louis vuitton". Yeah,  i know...



Lol


----------



## Kyokei

I saw a really dirty (not just normal wear, but literally dirt all over) DA Speedy at the hair salon today. The person carrying it actually threw it - threw, not placed - it on the floor.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I saw two ladies carring the Lumineuse and Neverfull MM in the same ilse and another lady carring Mahina L in an koreatown supermarket.


----------



## CDinLV

I was in LV today so you know that everyone there had their LVs out and about. But the most interesting one I saw was the Christian Louboutin shopping tote...so breathtaking in person! Truly a work of art!


----------



## Venessa84

Just got back from vacationing in Myrtle Beach and didn't see many designer bags but saw Neverfull PM in DE and Tivoli PM.


----------



## Rani

Today while shopping in Oxford Street London, I saw:

2 Alma bb in de
Totally mm in Azur ( nice patina, but ooh those curling tabs!)
Azur Speedy 30
4 mono Neverfull mm
About 5 I think Neverfull mm de
A few de Speedys and mono Speedy 30's
1 favourite pm mono
2 Favorite mm mono
1 Eva Clutch mono
I gorgeous Portobello pm
Verona  pm worn on the shoulder
1 aged mono Neverfull gm worn  uncinched
Totally pm de spotted for the first time in London. The lady had a balanced her light jacket over the top of her bag. The top part looked slightly caved in, not sure if this was because of the jacket or the bag has softened.

Love spotting LV's in London, my DD thinks I am crazy! I was carrying small black Mulberry Del Rey.


----------



## Rani

I should also add that the Verona pm looked really nice. I didn't realise it could be worn on the shoulder. We don't see this bag too often on  TPF.


----------



## pursula

This morning I've seen so far a Cabos Mezzo and two Tivolis. [emoji2]


----------



## CDinLV

2 Evas (1 mono and 1 DE) 1 neverfull Mono MM, 1 speedy B 30 mono, 1 alma Pm DE, pochette accessories mono, 1 favorite DE, much much more...I was shopping in Vegas and LVS were everywhere!


----------



## Rani

I saw a lady carrying the Siena pm outside Harrods today. She looked so chic! She was carrying hand held, unzipped with strap hanging. Saw a few Azur NF mm's, Azur Artsy, mono Artsy and Alma bb in a red vernis colour inside Harrods. Were any TPF members there today?


----------



## sgj99

saw a Damier Ebene Alma PM today, don't see those often.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

at the grocery store today saw a DE Eva and few mono NFs


----------



## litchi

I saw a Looping MM and a monogram Alma PM with honey patina carried by ladies who looked in their 70s. So cute! 

I have *not* seen a Ramages or V "in the wild" so I wonder where they are? LOL


----------



## Syberbunni

Costco Warehouse - Signature Delightful & another really pretty one that I have to find the name of. I see more LV bags at Costco more than any other store.

I too have had more sightings lately. I am seeing a ton of Damier Ebene. Three years ago when I got my Neverfull pm Damier Ebene I hardly ever saw it. I also have noticed a decline in the Azur print. I wondering if this is just in my area or an all over thing. Great thread by the way :cool


----------



## drafal

Syberbunni said:


> Costco Warehouse - Signature Delightful & another really pretty one that I have to find the name of. I see more LV bags at Costco more than any other store.
> 
> I too have had more sightings lately. I am seeing a ton of Damier Ebene. Three years ago when I got my Neverfull pm Damier Ebene I hardly ever saw it. I also have noticed a decline in the Azur print. I wondering if this is just in my area or an all over thing. Great thread by the way :cool


Spotted the Christian Louboutin x Louis Vuitton collab bag today and its beautiful!! Along with a few neverfuls, speedies, and a delightful : )


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Amazingly enough I saw 2 Louis' yesterday (Tivoli and Neverfull) and 2 in the same restaurant at lunch today (an Artsy in mono and ebene Neverfull).

Completely crazy for my town!


----------



## Rani

Totally pm de, Speedy 25 Azur and Neverfull Azur mm at Victoria station, London. I was carrying Alma bb de.


----------



## ILBagLady

This was fairly recently...

While I was at work, I saw an older lady with a Kusama Speedy. I'd never seen one "in the wild" before, so I complimented her on her bag. She gave me a suspicious look, took the bag off the desk, and held onto it with both hands. Every time I made eye contact with her after that, she scowled at me.

I'm like&#8230;really, lady&#8230;what do you think I'm going to do, grab your bag and run?


----------



## Venessa84

Tonight walking through the shops in Cape May saw the Metis in Noir Empriente...TDF

Also saw another monogram cross body that I've never seen before and not sure if it was real but if it was, it looked really nice.


----------



## Kylie M

Krogers... A young lady with a beautiful Speedy B  25 DA with an LV bag charm. It was a great sighting... Lol


----------



## OneMoreDay

Forgot to post this ages ago but spotted a tourist with an Epi Azteque Twist Chain Wallet at a Starbucks. Yesterday, a DE Neverfull PM with a matching DE wallet at a food stand, a Tivoli GM on a lovely grandmother who was exiting the mall with her family, classic mono Speedy 30 at the parking garage carried by a very chic older woman, and a bag I have never seen before.

Makes me miss my Ellipse. Maybe I should switch back to that?


----------



## klarmond

Saw a lady with an artsy yesterday and she had it sitting next to her on its own chair. Good for her.


----------



## mtstmichel

ILBagLady said:


> This was fairly recently...
> 
> While I was at work, I saw an older lady with a Kusama Speedy. I'd never seen one "in the wild" before, so I complimented her on her bag. She gave me a suspicious look, took the bag off the desk, and held onto it with both hands. Every time I made eye contact with her after that, she scowled at me.
> 
> I'm likereally, ladywhat do you think I'm going to do, grab your bag and run?



Ha-ha. That's funny! Were you drooling or something over the bag? Lol


----------



## ILBagLady

mtstmichel said:


> Ha-ha. That's funny! Were you drooling or something over the bag? Lol



HA! All I said to her was, "Oh, I love your bag!"


----------



## uhpharm01

At the Carwash. The totally mm in damier ebene and the montielment sp.?  (it's a discontinued item)  In monogram print


----------



## CDinLV

At lunch today: DE Alma PM


----------



## LVlover1975

12 Sightings in 5 hours: while traveling from DCA airport to having a layover in Miami before my final destination to Orlando. I counted and saw 12 LV bags. I saw: Several and many Neverfulls in DE and Azur. Several Totally PM's. 1 Favorite in DE, 1 Speedy in DE, 2 Delightfuls in mono and of course I was rocking my Speedy 35 in mono! 3 States and 12 sightings!


----------



## PrincessBala

LVlover1975 said:


> 12 Sightings in 5 hours: while traveling from DCA airport to having a layover in Miami before my final destination to Orlando. I counted and saw 12 LV bags. I saw: Several and many Neverfulls in DE and Azur. Several Totally PM's. 1 Favorite in DE, 1 Speedy in DE, 2 Delightfuls in mono and of course I was rocking my Speedy 35 in mono! 3 States and 12 sightings!


Safe travels LVlover1975. the Neverfulls seem to be the one i see most often at airports. Perhaps it is how my desire for one grew. But i also I saw 2 neverfulls at dinner last night both in mono and both in the GM size.


----------



## Annabel Lee

I saw a V Neverfull while out at dinner last night. Also, last week I was at baggage claim in Amsterdam and kept seeing a Damier Ebene Pegase making its way around the belt. I was dying to see who picked it up to check out the rest of their outfit/luggage, but my own suitcase arrived too soon!


----------



## klarmond

Saw a well used GM Neverfull Azur and my nieces birthday party yesterday in Maryland.


----------



## PetitChienBlanc

As usual, lots of Louis at the book store! Saw a mon monogram speedy 25, DE neverfull gm, monogram totally PM, azur speedy 25 and a monogram artsy! ... Usually it's all speedys or neverfulls!


----------



## Venessa84

Pretty sure this damier tote is a fake but I could be wrong...


----------



## Slc9

Was just in Vegas... LV everywhere!! I saw only canvas in many styles mono, azur and ebene prints.


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw the reggia at Tiffany tonight.


----------



## LVlover1975

PrincessBala said:


> Safe travels LVlover1975. the Neverfulls seem to be the one i see most often at airports. Perhaps it is how my desire for one grew. But i also I saw 2 neverfulls at dinner last night both in mono and both in the GM size.


Thanks PrincessBala! I love traveling and seeing all those LV's in full glory! People carry them with such swag!


----------



## LVlover1975

Kyokei said:


> I saw a really dirty (not just normal wear, but literally dirt all over) DA Speedy at the hair salon today. The person carrying it actually threw it - threw, not placed - it on the floor.


Well now, we know why it's super dirty and not loved as it should be!


----------



## LVlover1975

gabriellebar said:


> Served a tourist at my work today (UK) and she had a presumably replica LV bag. Although as I believe it was a 'yet to be made bag' by LV haha if thats what you want to call it. Although as she paid and I got a closer look, the 'monogram canvas' had no LV symbols on it, only the flowers! Even the flowers weren't accurate. It was by far the worst fake I've ever seen in my life!


Awww. Poor lady... I hope she didn't pay no more than $5 bucks for that crap. I hate it when people buy fake bags, because it finances illegal activities, disrupts the moral of the brand and that is what people fail to realize.


----------



## Honou

I saw a lady carrying Neverfull in Mono at a Blue Bottle coffee this afternoon.  Mono Neverfulls seem to be common in my area.


----------



## Venessa84

Mono Speedy 30 at a Bridal Shower yesterday


----------



## Firebird!

tivoli pm on the way to work


----------



## LVlover1975

While at church I saw 2 Speedy's (1 Speedy 30 in DE & 1 Speedy 25 in mono) Afterwards at the mall I saw 1 Neverfull in DE, 1 Tivoli in mono, 1 Totally PM in mono, and of course I had my Speedy 35!


----------



## Dany_37

I saw my mother carrying her LV Looping GM at church yesterday.  Haven't seen her carry it in a while as she's been fixated on Dior lately.  That lady...she truly is the epitome of style and grace, gotta love her!!


----------



## Dany_37

Lo and behold, my colleague just walked into my office with a DE Delightful!  She didn't even tell me she had decided on it! It's just gorgeous and I'm so happy for her as she's been debating on it for a while now!


----------



## Venessa84

I saw an Empriente tote in a purplish pink (can't remember the name of the bag or color) in NYC yesterday


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Amazing! I actually saw an empriente Artsy in my town a couple of days ago. She must have just stopping to eat while driving through to the beach. Lol!


----------



## Richpineapple

I live in Vancouver and I see a lot of Speedys and Neverfulls.... I have also seen some really bad fakes recently.


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw a backpack at work yesterday.


----------



## uhpharm01

Richpineapple said:


> I live in Vancouver and I see a lot of Speedys and Neverfulls.... I have also seen some really bad fakes recently.



I thought I was the only one seeing the bad fake neverfulls. I saw one at nordstrom and the other one at work.


----------



## rose60610

Many more azur in the summer, but I see them all year round in Chicago. LV of all styles, I see Neverfulls most often. Also quite a few Speedys, Almas, and more and more Empriente leathers.


----------



## Richpineapple

uhpharm01 said:


> I thought I was the only one seeing the bad fake neverfulls. I saw one at nordstrom and the other one at work.



My gosh I saw this girl carry a bag that resembled a neverfull but instead of LV it said LW.... Wonder what LW stands for... Louis Wonton?


----------



## uhpharm01

Richpineapple said:


> My gosh I saw this girl carry a bag that resembled a neverfull but instead of LV it said LW.... Wonder what LW stands for... Louis Wonton?



Lol. Louis wonton.  
 In addition I saw another fake LV at that very same nordstrom. I told the lady that I liked her purse. And she said it was a fake and she had got it at the gas station. Lol.


----------



## Richpineapple

uhpharm01 said:


> Lol. Louis wonton.
> In addition I saw another fake LV at that very same nordstrom. I told the lady that I liked her purse. And she said it was a fake and she had got it at the gas station. Lol.



Wonder how much she paid for it... How fake was it?


----------



## uhpharm01

Richpineapple said:


> Wonder how much she paid for it... How fake was it?



im wondering the same thine too. Very fake.


----------



## Strappy

I see many but rarely an epi NF. Saw a woman wearing one this week and it was fantastic! She was in a chic black and cream outfit and looked great anyway -- but the black epi NF was the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## uhpharm01

Strappy said:


> I see many but rarely an epi NF. Saw a woman wearing one this week and it was fantastic! She was in a chic black and cream outfit and looked great anyway -- but the black epi NF was the perfect finishing touch!



I've seen about two epi neverfulls .  One in a light blue color and one in a orange color.


----------



## Iamminda

Saw a man carrying his wife's/girlfriend's DE Speedy today!   How sweet of him!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Artsy in the checkout at Whole Foods Metis in the outdoor cafe area I was wearing my Pouchette Metis.


----------



## RochRumRunner

HyVee parking lot totally mm and inside. Neverful in epi. Thanks ladies. You frightened my day.


----------



## Venessa84

I can't even list the amount of LVs I saw yesterday in NYC but the most memorable is the Vernis Alma PM in noir and Vernis Montaigne BB also in noir.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lol, after what seemed like an LV drought for a week or so, I saw a Neverfull yesterday, Neverfull DE, more Totallys than Neverfulls, and the sweetest looking Turenne PM. I also saw a really small and fake Neverfull (smaller than PM). A bit guilty I didn't carry my Ellipse to my birthday dinner. I just carried a new bag bought with my member's birthday discount at Espirit. Oh well.


----------



## Purse Junky

Today, stopping for a cocktail at the fun Betty Danger's, I saw an Alma DE, a DE Neverful, and a DE pouchette NM! I had my vintage mono petite noe.


----------



## LVlover1975

While attending my son's "Back to School" night at his private school, I saw many LV's: 1 Tivoli PM, 1 Tivoli MM (both in mono), 1 Artsy MM in mono, Speedy 30 in mono, 2 Favorites MM in mono, 2 Neverful MM in mono, 2 Neverful MM in DA, and I had my Speedy 35 in mono in tow! What an awesome back to school night and seeing the Mom's  carrying their LV's!


----------



## scndlslv

Last Sunday I had the oddest experience. I was strolling through Neiman Marcus and on my way into LV I saw a guy looking at some handbags and he was carrying the green Graffiti Neverfull. As a lover of this line I thought, "Wow, isn't that cool?!" 

I walk past him a few feet and enter the boutique and immediately see a lady carrying the pink Graffiti Neverfull. And I was like, "Now that's freaky! I've seen maybe 1 or 2 Graffiti bags in the wild in the last 10 years. What are the odds???" 

So I browse in the store a few minutes then leave. As I'm walking out, I see a girl a few feet from the store carrying the orange Graffity speedy, which is the bag I have. I immediately started questioning if I was awake or not because that is just FREAKY!!! Three different Graffiti bags in a 10 minute span within feet of each. Yeah, weird!


----------



## Christofle

Iamminda said:


> Saw a man carrying his wife's/girlfriend's DE Speedy today!   How sweet of him!



You sure it wasn't his?


----------



## klarmond

Just came back from San Diego today for a work conference. Saw 1 Tivoli MM, 1 Speedy DE looked like a size 30, a mutipli cité, tons of Neverfulls, and I had my black Antheia hobo in tow.


----------



## TraGiv

At med center getting routine breast exam see Eva clutch in mono. I'm carrying my Speedy B DE.


----------



## Venessa84

This happened at the bar the other night.  The V pochette is mine...


----------



## casseyelsie

Venessa84 said:


> This happened at the bar the other night.  The V pochette is mine...




Whoa!  Such a nice meet up with friends who also happened to carry small size LV [emoji7]


----------



## Landonsmommy

Today is "swim/soccer mom Saturday"!! Today's sightings included a DA Neverfull MM, a PM Trevi, and a Evora!! It is always nice to see other moms that share a love for LV!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw the eclipse In the Damier edene. &#128525; at work


----------



## Venessa84

casseyelsie said:


> Whoa!  Such a nice meet up with friends who also happened to carry small size LV [emoji7]


Funny thing is is that I didn't know these girls.  I just asked if I could take the pic.  They probably thought I was crazy, but I didn't care.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Saw DE Neverfull, Mono Neverfull. And a fake DE Montaigne that had "vachetta" handles and strap. I would like to see a proper DE version of that bag. Lots of Mono bags look good with the DE pattern.

Non-LV sightings: the most divine looking pearl grey Chanel GST with silver hardware, a multitude of Longchamp Le Pliage, and my second ever Goyard sighting (black/tan St. Louis).


----------



## ILBagLady

Pallas!! I've always liked the look of it in the pics I've seen here, but it's even more gorgeous in real life  It's now on my wish list!


----------



## michellem

Old model gm delightful at the mall


----------



## Venessa84

Making a deposit at the bank and I saw a Favorite MM in Mono.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Saw the now discontinued Tivoli in GM size at dinner out. Not one Neverfull or Speedy, oddly enough.


----------



## momof3boyz

New Delightful PM at Barnes and Noble .  Two neverfull MM 's at dinner . Turenne at the grocery store .


----------



## lwn

In the ATM vestibule at my bank and saw two Neverfull MMs, one DE and one Mono with Fuchsia interior. I had my DA Neverfull with me, and we all sort of smiled coyly at each other, acknowledging how funny it was that we had all three canvases represented in one small space, and my husband just rolled his eyes. Haha!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

While enjoying beautiful flowers, i also spotted lots of lv eye candies such as nf de mm, montaigne bb, speedy 30 b de, nf gm de, westminster.


----------



## Tonimack

lwn said:


> In the ATM vestibule at my bank and saw two Neverfull MMs, one DE and one Mono with Fuchsia interior. I had my DA Neverfull with me, and we all sort of smiled coyly at each other, acknowledging how funny it was that we had all three canvases represented in one small space, and my husband just rolled his eyes. Haha!



LOL! My fiancé would have done the same!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I saw someone caring an Empreinte Metis while I was caring my Empreinte Artsy. Both of our bags were in the Terre color.


----------



## Aryel

When I was carrying Empreinte Speedy in Infini, I saw a person carrying Empreinte Artsy in Noir. It's my first time seeing a person carrying Empreinte bag in the wild, here in Vancouver, I felt like she's my mate! 
Although I see lots of women carrying Chanel in Vancouver, I hardly see leather LV bags here.


----------



## racheljazzmyne

I see a lot of obvious cheaply made fake LV bags and purses in my area (south-western Sydney) at shopping centres, with the occasional real Speedy B 25 in all sorts of canvas. When I go to Sydney CBD I see a variety of Speedys, Neverfulls, Noes, etc.


----------



## Kickchic

DE MM Neverfull here in the doctors office.


----------



## litchi

Saw a lady dressed in casual chic with the Stickers Alma BB on her arm. The BB looked so cute and fun.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I'm at a wedding dinner reception and I saw a Kusama yellow pochette! A few Favourites, a smattering of DE bags I'm not familiar with.

Non-LV sightings - Loads of Chanel classic flaps, a few Chanel clutches (mother of the groom was holding one), members of the bridal party/ushers were carrying Le Pliages. And my personal fave, the GST I spotted earlier is now sitting beside me, carried by the most elegant lady.

As for me, I just fished out my mom's ancient leather Bonia crossbody. I really should get a bag for evenings.


----------



## Rani

Neverfull pm in Azur at my sons school carried by a very chic lady!


----------



## AwkwardNerd

The Azur Calvi at my sons' school. Luckily, I knew the Mom so she let me check the bag out.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Hobby Lobby for sons school project and spotted NF MM DE and Travoli DE.  I had my Montaigne MM Mon


----------



## LVlover1975

lwn said:


> In the ATM vestibule at my bank and saw two Neverfull MMs, one DE and one Mono with Fuchsia interior. I had my DA Neverfull with me, and we all sort of smiled coyly at each other, acknowledging how funny it was that we had all three canvases represented in one small space, and my husband just rolled his eyes. Haha!



Awwww. That was a cute little meeting in an ATM vestible of different LV canvases. My boyfriend would have rolled his eyes as well! So funny!&#128539;


----------



## OneMoreDay

A mono Neverfull and one or two mono bags that looked familiar but I couldn't place. But the best eye candy was a Midnight Blue St. Germain PM as I was on the escalator. I still can't quite believe it. Such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Sparklett22

Was at the grocery store and spotted a DE NF, monogram Speedy B 25, and a Brea. The lady with the Brea was about to knock me down trying to push her way to get milk when I was about to grab it. I guess she couldn't wait?


----------



## momof3boyz

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Hobby Lobby for sons school project and spotted NF MM DE and Travoli DE.  I had my Montaigne MM Mon



Hi !  Just saw your post and had to ask , how do you like your Montaigne ? Does it get heavy ? I am debating on getting this bag . I have a few others in mind . So am not pulling the trigger yet . Any thoughts you can share would be a big help !  Thanks


----------



## momof3boyz

Monogram Favorite at Panera Bread


----------



## Venessa84

Some very bad fakes while at the mall this weekend...I don't even want to think about it anymore.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

momof3boyz said:


> Hi !  Just saw your post and had to ask , how do you like your Montaigne ? Does it get heavy ? I am debating on getting this bag . I have a few others in mind . So am not pulling the trigger yet . Any thoughts you can share would be a big help !  Thanks


 


Hi There
This bag is one of my favorites.  I love the organization and how it stands up does not puddle.  I don't find it that heavy and I like the strap option.  I have this one in the mono and the empreinte.  I love them both


----------



## Annachka

They're everywhere in South Florida! I honestly see at least one every day, especially in the malls/ restaurants. I also work in a tech company and happen to see quite a few women carrying their LV bags to work.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Was at a training in Pasadena, CA. Saw a Neverfull MM in DA and a Neverfull MM in DE. I was carrying my Stresa PM in DA.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ILBagLady said:


> This was fairly recently...
> 
> While I was at work, I saw an older lady with a Kusama Speedy. I'd never seen one "in the wild" before, so I complimented her on her bag. She gave me a suspicious look, took the bag off the desk, and held onto it with both hands. Every time I made eye contact with her after that, she scowled at me.
> 
> I'm likereally, ladywhat do you think I'm going to do, grab your bag and run?




Some people need to learn how to take a compliment, shesh.


----------



## TeriT

Galleria and thames at madonna concert in Toronto on tues. 

NF, speedy and soft lockit at blue jays game this aft in T.O.


----------



## OneMoreDay

TeriT said:


> Galleria and thames at madonna concert in Toronto on tues.
> 
> NF, speedy and soft lockit at blue jays game this aft in T.O.



Good ol' Madge! Hope you enjoyed the concert.  I still remember her ad for LV's Kalahari bag (among a few others but the Kalahari was the most memorable, personally). She also had an Ellipse, and was part of the inspiration that drove me to get my mom to buy it for her first LV.


----------



## TeriT

OneMoreDay said:


> Good ol' Madge! Hope you enjoyed the concert.  I still remember her ad for LV's Kalahari bag (among a few others but the Kalahari was the most memorable, personally). She also had an Ellipse, and was part of the inspiration that drove me to get my mom to buy it for her first LV.


me too! she was, as always, fantastic!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sparklett22 said:


> Was at the grocery store and spotted a DE NF, monogram Speedy B 25, and a Brea. The lady with the Brea was about to knock me down trying to push her way to get milk when I was about to grab it. I guess she couldn't wait?




Todays lesson: Just because you have a classy bag doesn't make you classy in return. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sparklett22

SakuraSakura said:


> Todays lesson: Just because you have a classy bag doesn't make you classy in return. [emoji23][emoji23]



Nicely put! &#128521;


----------



## SakuraSakura

So I work as a cashier at a local grocery store. There's this woman that keeps coming in with this gorgeous Speedy 30 in Damier Azur. The bag is in superb condition and the vachetta has turned this lovely honey colour. It honestly makes me want this bag more.


I swear I want every Speedy in existence.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lots of LV here in Aberdeen (we are visiting for weekend).
 Currently I'm waiting for a comedian to start his show at the convention centre and I've seen 5 LVs (and several Gucci).
2 Mono Neverfull
1 DE Neverfull
1 DE Speedy
1 Vernis Alma bb


----------



## OneMoreDay

Saw a Marylebone PM (gorgeous and just made its way onto my super long wishlist, lol), a Mon Mono Speedy 30, mono Speedy 35, DE Speedy B25, DE Totally PM, DE Verona PM, and Alma BB vernis in Cherry.


----------



## uhpharm01

OneMoreDay said:


> A mono Neverfull and one or two mono bags that looked familiar but I couldn't place. But the best eye candy was a Midnight Blue St. Germain PM as I was on the escalator. I still can't quite believe it. Such a gorgeous bag.



I missed out on that midnight blue. I need to start a petition for the midnight blue in the USA


----------



## OneMoreDay

uhpharm01 said:


> I missed out on that midnight blue. I need to start a petition for the midnight blue in the USA



I was just getting on the escalator as she was coming up on the other side. I did a double take. I NEVER do a double take! Give us Midnight Blue!


----------



## uhpharm01

OneMoreDay said:


> I was just getting on the escalator as she was coming up on the other side. I did a double take. I NEVER do a double take! Give us Midnight Blue!



Yes that needs to happen in the USA


----------



## SakuraSakura

This woman had the triple whammy: Empreinte Speedy Bandouliére in Cherry, the matching zippy wallet and this charm. I forgot the name of it.

I was in awe.


----------



## uhpharm01

onemoreday said:


> i was just getting on the escalator as she was coming up on the other side. I did a double take. I never do a double take! Give us midnight blue!



+10000


----------



## SakuraSakura

I saw an Ikat Zippy Wallet.


----------



## baghorr

Richpineapple said:


> I live in Vancouver and I see a lot of Speedys and Neverfulls.... I have also seen some really bad fakes recently.




Random-Bryan Adams is from Vancouver! I have LOVED this man since 1983!!!! Ever spot him???


----------



## Richpineapple

baghorr said:


> Random-Bryan Adams is from Vancouver! I have LOVED this man since 1983!!!! Ever spot him???



Heard of him but never seen or know too much about him. So I googled him and he looks like the sales associate that helped me at Burberry :weird:


----------



## Honou

Just today I saw a girl wearing a Speedy 25 DA.  Neverfulls and Speedys in all prints are common in my area.  It's pretty rare to see anything else.


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw the galleria at the car wash


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Went on Target run carrying  my Favorite MM and spotted two Pouchette Metis', a Neverfull MM in mono and a couple SLGs at the register. I'm starting to like the PM a lot! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Venessa84

I was in LV heaven this past week btwn all the seminars, training, and Broadway shows, I saw a ton of LVs in NYC.  Lots of Neverfulls and Speedys and every print including the idylle in MM and GM...classics and Bs.  Honorable mention to 2 Metis hobos. Alma pm and gm in Amarante, vernis bagatelle in dune, an old crossbody in mono (not sure of the name and they don't make it anymore), and vernis tote also in amarante (again not sure of the name).


----------



## litchi

Saw a lady using an emp zippy in Aurore as a clutch.  
Minutes later, found myself walking behind another lady with a pitiful monogram Petit Noe!    Vachetta parts were worn/peeling, and it lay open as the leather cord was missing! With that much wear, it should have been sent to LV for extensive repairs, or "retired" properly (with words of appreciation for its faithful service).


----------



## Dany_37

Saw Neverfulls everywhere in San Francisco last week while on a business trip.


----------



## ForeverInPink

I saw this older gentleman just outside of Hermes today crossing the street. I've never taken a spy shot before but felt compelled to do so, he looked so elegant.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

ForeverInPink said:


> I saw this older gentleman just outside of Hermes today crossing the street. I've never taken a spy shot before but felt compelled to do so, he looked so elegant.
> 
> View attachment 3170545




I love this.


----------



## uhpharm01

ForeverInPink said:


> I saw this older gentleman just outside of Hermes today crossing the street. I've never taken a spy shot before but felt compelled to do so, he looked so elegant.
> 
> View attachment 3170545



Yes very elegant


----------



## Rani

ForeverInPink said:


> I saw this older gentleman just outside of Hermes today crossing the street. I've never taken a spy shot before but felt compelled to do so, he looked so elegant.
> 
> View attachment 3170545



You are right he does! Great pic!


----------



## SchaalBWife

ForeverInPink said:


> I saw this older gentleman just outside of Hermes today crossing the street. I've never taken a spy shot before but felt compelled to do so, he looked so elegant.
> 
> View attachment 3170545




Haha... You're so sneaky!  [emoji6]


----------



## ForeverInPink

SchaalBWife said:


> Haha... You're so sneaky!  [emoji6]


----------



## OneMoreDay

No pics. And the bag was fake. B-U-T.

Damier Azur Saumur MM.


----------



## Anigmapr

Nordstrom Rack at the St. Johns Town Center Mall in Jacksonville: 3 NF- 1 GM mono, 1 Mono and 1 MM cherry idylle. Also a speedy 40 in mono on the lady next to me at the register! She complemented my Ebene GM NF and told me it was her next bag, she was soo nice!!! I just moved to Florida so it was cool to go thru that experience. I don't see many LVs where I live but when I go over to the St. John mall area it seems 3 out of five ladies carry LV [emoji6]


----------



## geminezmarie

Empriente artsy in infini. Tried to get a spy shot. But missed the moment where I could of done it without looking like a perv!

It looked worn in a way that made it look softer and perhaps a little slouchier at the base. And likely more comfortable on the shoulder too. Beautiful.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tons of DE bags at dim sum today. Should've carried my Mono, lol.


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Saw totem neverfull for the 1st time in my local mall. Stunning!!!!!


----------



## NatalieChore

Does anyone else skim through these hoping someone spotted them with their LV? Or am I the only one? [emoji276][emoji75]


----------



## Venessa84

NatalieChore said:


> Does anyone else skim through these hoping someone spotted them with their LV? Or am I the only one? [emoji276][emoji75]



I do or think maybe I saw someone and they'll see I saw them


----------



## ForeverInPink

NatalieChore said:


> Does anyone else skim through these hoping someone spotted them with their LV? Or am I the only one? [emoji276][emoji75]




Ha ha YES!!! [emoji87]


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Saw 2 alma bb in epi and 1 alma bb in indian rose.


----------



## Glamaqueen

How are you liking your Favorite? I just bought one and not sure if I'll keep it. I use shoulder bags which are bigger. I don't carry a lot just so used to having everything with me now I'd have to downsize


----------



## OneMoreDay

DE Neverfull GM, DE Speedy B25, Sully MM.


----------



## Kickchic

Sully MM and Adele wallet in TJ Maxx. Pallas in TJ Maxx. DA MM Neverfull TJ Maxx. DE Delightful MM & a black epi speedy 25 in Dave & Busters. Noe in BBQ's


----------



## OneMoreDay

DE and Mono Neverfulls. And a Voltaire zipped up, which was very cute.


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw an artsy with a black handle at target&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Venessa84

Mono Delightful and Totally at baby shower today and this horrible fake Alma in Mono in this odd shape.


----------



## Kickchic

Short Hills Mall, New Jersey------More neverfulls & speedies than I can count. 3 Odeons, 2 Sienna's, Segur, Eva, Totally, a vintage piece (don't know the name), Mono Alma, Delightful MM (OM), Portobello, Duomo and my Meni. Love SH Mall. It's like a live LV show.


----------



## lvgoddess

Kickchic said:


> Short Hills Mall, New Jersey------More neverfulls & speedies than I can count. 3 Odeons, 2 Sienna's, Segur, Eva, Totally, a vintage piece (don't know the name), Mono Alma, Delightful MM (OM), Portobello, Duomo and my Meni. Love SH Mall. It's like a live LV show.



Wow, sounds like a great day


----------



## lvgoddess

Willow Grove Mall, Pa. I saw a few neverfulls,  a few speedys eva, Odeon pm, that's all.


----------



## Kickchic

Marshalls - Portobello GM & DE mini pochette accessory. Monogram shawl (camel).  Speedy 30.


----------



## Its_Me

Orlando airport- Portobello GM, lots of speedys, neverfulls, and keepalls


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw a vintage Epi leather purse. I forgot it's name


----------



## Pelagia

No LVs in Colorado! What!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

DE Neverfull MM, DE Speedy 30, DE Zippy and bi-color epi Noe.


----------



## Venessa84

Kickchic said:


> Short Hills Mall, New Jersey------More neverfulls & speedies than I can count. 3 Odeons, 2 Sienna's, Segur, Eva, Totally, a vintage piece (don't know the name), Mono Alma, Delightful MM (OM), Portobello, Duomo and my Meni. Love SH Mall. It's like a live LV show.


By far my most favorite mall in NJ!!


----------



## Kickchic

Venessa84 said:


> By far my most favorite mall in NJ!!



Yes it is! Believe me I've probably been to most of them.


----------



## Mariquita

Dropped off my pupper at the groomer and saw a young man with the District PM in graphite damier. Such a sharp little satchel!


----------



## Venessa84

Kickchic said:


> Yes it is! Believe me I've probably been to most of them.



I don't imagine there's a single mall in North Jersey and probably even Central Jersey that I haven't been to.


----------



## Mariquita

I spotted an Alma PM in electric epi noir...the owner was struggling to carry it while cleaning up her dog's mess at a Petsmart!  (Yes, the owner was me, my dog wanted to show off to the 20 or so people in queue behind us at the *only* open counter as the store was closing...) :doggie:

For those of you in the States, and Americans abroad, happy Thanksgiving Eve!!!


----------



## Miss Krys

3 hours of Black Friday madness at a local mall produced:
Real:
Mono Favourite MM
Mono Mini Pochette worn as a purse...the woman had attached an extender, but still looked awkward
A mono and DE Pochette...one carried as a clutch and the other over the shoulder
A couple of Neverfulls in all 3 canvases...mostly MM's and a GM, but no PM's 
A Cherise Speedy that had a really dark patina on the leather, but the handles were pretty pale so it must have just come back from repairs recently
A DA Speedy 30 that also had mismatched patina from repairs
A couple of different wallets being carried as clutches, most were mono except for a MC and a DA

Fake:
A MC Speedy that was styled as a traditional 30, but also had feet
A Speedy 30 with feet and long handles

West Edmonton Mall is a hotspot for Japanese tourists at this time of year, so I wasn't surprised to see all of the LV's as well as Channel, Prada, etc.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Miss Krys said:


> 3 hours of Black Friday madness at a local mall produced:
> Real:
> Mono Favourite MM
> Mono Mini Pochette worn as a purse...the woman had attached an extender, but still looked awkward
> A mono and DE Pochette...one carried as a clutch and the other over the shoulder
> A couple of Neverfulls in all 3 canvases...mostly MM's and a GM, but no PM's
> A Cherise Speedy that had a really dark patina on the leather, but the handles were pretty pale so it must have just come back from repairs recently
> A DA Speedy 30 that also had mismatched patina from repairs
> A couple of different wallets being carried as clutches, most were mono except for a MC and a DA
> 
> Fake:
> A MC Speedy that was styled as a traditional 30, but also had feet
> A Speedy 30 with feet and long handles
> 
> West Edmonton Mall is a hotspot for Japanese tourists at this time of year, so I wasn't surprised to see all of the LV's as well as Channel, Prada, etc.




I'm so glad that I didn't even try to head over there. I was working yesterday and I saw an Artsy Empreinte MM  in red. Christmas time really does draw in the nice bags.


----------



## Miss Krys

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm so glad that I didn't even try to head over there. I was working yesterday and I saw an Artsy Empreinte MM  in red. Christmas time really does draw in the nice bags.


I normally avoid that place at all costs and will go to either Southgate or Kingsway, but my dear ol' dad wanted to head into an Apple store for a phone and tablet and I live right beside it so...
Never. Again.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Miss Krys said:


> I normally avoid that place at all costs and will go to either Southgate or Kingsway, but my dear ol' dad wanted to head into an Apple store for a phone and tablet and I live right beside it so...
> Never. Again.




I find that if you really want to go shopping at WEM, go earlier in the morning and be out of there by three. It's insane after three due to all the teenagers getting out of school. 

I like Southgate too. It's a nice mall. Kingsway is nice as well but my last shopping experience wasn't too nice.


----------



## Rumbabird

Boston Logan airport yesterday:  I stopped counting the Neverfulls after the number reached 12


----------



## RochRumRunner

1 brand spankin new Metis hobo with bone white handle (nice!!!!-love the way she was carrying it), neverful, speedy 30, sully. Fun day.


----------



## litchi

I told my SA I've never seen a V NF in the wild. Well, couple of weeks later I spot 2 of them. 
Okay, so now I've never seen a turquoise V NF in the wild...


----------



## BlaCkIriS

1 favorite mono pm, 1 new mabillon ( looks very spacious), 1 mono neverfull gm, 1 mono neverfull mm, 1 mono twinset, 1 montaigne mm in taupe.  Lots of lv in my local area


----------



## Venessa84

At the supermarket yesterday, saw more LVs then I normally do.  A few Neverfulls in Mono MM & GM.  A empriente in a brown color, not sure of the name but no longer made.  Surprisingly only saw 1 Speedy in Mono.


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Just 7.30am and already saw 1 beautiful vernis alma gm and 1 DE neverfull GM &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BleuSaphir

Yesterday at the Base exchange-I saw a lady with a black empreinte artsy and saw the same lady again at the Commissary. LOL


----------



## Cararoberts12

I'm on vacation in Walt Disney World . Today at the Magic Kingdom I saw a Speedy B 30 in Mono, an Eva clutch in mono a Damier Azur Neverfull Pochette and a Damier Graphite backpack (not sure of the name).

I never see LV where I live so it's kind of fun spotting them out and about.


----------



## CEG

Saw a DE Neverfull MM and a mono Speedy B 30 today. The lady needed a base shaper for her speedy though


----------



## Kickchic

Target - Retiro NM in Nior (on my radar), TJ Maxx - 5 Neverfull GM's, Speedy, Sully MM.


----------



## flyygal

Today at my daughter's School Christmas event, I saw an Artsy and speedy 30 in Damier Azur


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw a fake speedy in monogram. It had a big plate on the front


----------



## Speedster

Neverfull MM in DE on the bus.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A number of Estrela, one Turenne, classic Speedy 30, Speedy B30 DE, a few Mono Neverfulls and my fave sighting of the day: Rose Indien Vernis Brea.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Palermo, a smattering of Neverfulls (including a few fakes) and a Speedy 35 DE and DA 30, and a Speedy B25. Best sightings were a Rose Indien Vernis Alma PM and a Lumineuse (Aurore, I think).


----------



## southernbelle82

At my church's Christmas Eve service I saw a speedy 35


----------



## Venessa84

Tons of LVs at Short Hills mall today including some Speedys, Neverfulls, Retiro in Cerise, Mazarine in Noir, Palermo PM, Papillon in mono, and couple of bags that were vintage and discontinued.


----------



## AwkwardNerd

At Target today- Neverfull mono GM.


----------



## BocaBunny

At the mall today seemed like a billion NFs in every pattern and style.  Pretty much all real since this is a fairly wealthy area.  I was glad I wasn't wearing my NF


----------



## OneMoreDay

Old model Estrela and an Epi Electric Alma BB. Both so beautiful! The patina on the Estrela was even and perfectly honeyed. And the Alma BB is so cute (though I am very split between a BB or a PM for Epi Electric).


----------



## Andy1612

2 vernis almas waiting for the bus this morning, they looked sooo beautiful &#128522;


----------



## alinaki

I mostly see speedy 30 and neverfulls - both MM and GM. When I first saw speedy 25 I thought it was not authentic because of the size - I my country I only see 30 (maybe because our women are mostly curvy )


----------



## Boofie400

Saw about 5 or 6 DE Neverfull GMs at a waterpark last week (I had mine too, lol).  Definitely the go-to bag for the mom with young kids


----------



## LVC20774

Went to a party last night and a friend had her speedy 40. I didn't know she had one! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chessmont

LVC20774 said:


> Went to a party last night and a friend had her speedy 40. I didn't know she had one! &#10084;&#65039;



Love the 40!  Have a 40 b


----------



## rhlewis

Saw a Sully MM while voting tonight! [emoji7]


----------



## KayluvsLV

rhlewis said:


> Saw a Sully MM while voting tonight! [emoji7]



Hmmm are you in Massachusetts? I wore my Sully mm to voting tonight lol.


----------



## KayluvsLV

I saw a mono totally pm at my sons basketball game today.


----------



## rhlewis

KayluvsLV said:


> Hmmm are you in Massachusetts? I wore my Sully mm to voting tonight lol.




Lol, no, I'm in Texas!![emoji4]


----------



## mgbaglady

Had a Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene come to my work this morning for a meeting


----------



## Venessa84

At a bar last night for St. Patty's Day and saw a Montaigne MM in mono and a Trevi.


----------



## cs4891

I never really see LV around where I live. Probably because the closest store is 3-8 hours away (depending on if you have a passport or enhanced license to go to Canada or go to NYC). In the last week I saw...a speedy 30 and 3 neverfulls while getting my hair done....2 neverfulls at the mall...another mono delightful and a de bag I'd never seen before at Barnes and noble when we all were in line...and then today I go in a place to get takeout and the girl helping me immediately says "I love your bag, I got the same one a month ago,"


----------



## uhpharm01

Monogram nevefull mm at the car wash


----------



## makup

my son's basketball game monogram neverfull.


----------



## meg_in_blue

Saw a Mini Lin Lucille in Target this AM in SF.  It was the red version (can't remember the exact name).  I never really liked that bag, but it looked really lovely on the woman carrying it.


----------



## Mallie

Don't know if this is the right post but I saw the weirdest fake LV ever the other day with 3 prints on one bag. The bag was in mono with a large front pocket in multicolour and then a small DA pouch on top of the MC??? Really wished I was able to take a picture but I was driving at the time and although the sighting nearly made me crash I didn't want to crash for real taking a picture lol. 
Real LV's I mostly see speedys and neverfulls in DE, in my area.


----------



## uhpharm01

Never fall damier edene at the library


----------



## APhiJill

I'm surprised that I don't see much LV in my area. I figured I'd see more with the large military population we have (Hampton Roads area of Virginia). I feel like I'm the only one lol


----------



## Brucewayne13

It's the end of March break and the play areas are packed with kids and harassed looking moms. Saw a really pretty galleria and a horrifyingly fake tivoli gm.


----------



## pixien

Popped by the city and saw mostly mono and the odd damier azur speedies


----------



## Jhickey

I live in an affluent-ish suburb in Texas. Took the kids to a painting place where you paint on canvases. (Does everywhere have thes?) in the cubbies where you store your bags so they don't get paint on them, it was literally an LV party. An artsy, 2 neverfull, my odeon and a speedy. I never worry that my LV bags will get stolen because they are a dime a dozen around here.


----------



## WenD08

i'm at a LabCorp today in my small town and I look over and see the Gaia bag w/the cherry sides.  I tried not to stare as I hadn't seen that bag in person (haven't been to an LV store in a few moons) but wanted to get a good look at it.  not bad, not for me but a nice piece.  
I was also checkin' it out b/c i'm not used to seeing LVs in this town outside of my own.


----------



## Ellzee

We have a regular customer who seems to have a different limited edition LV every time she comes in - jealous!!


----------



## CaliChic

I live in a small town in the valley of California and every time  i do see a LV its always at target lol!!! However the other day at petco I saw a lady carrying a metis hobo under her jacket.


----------



## Brucewayne13

Went to Yordale in Toronto and saw a neverfull, a delightful and a turenne which looked really nice hanging off her shoulder. Oh and I was rocking my mono Montaigne.


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

I live in North Carolina, where I am currently a student at one of the universities. Seeing an LV is a rarity here and the closest thing I see to designer bags is Michael Kors or Coach. I saw one student with a DE Neverfull MM today. Occasionally, I see one student at a coffee shop I frequent with a DE Speedy 30. Its always nice to see other students with high end bags so I don't feel completely out of place at school.


----------



## Cheetah7

Here where I live, I see a lot of people carrying LV but mostly Neverfulls in all sizes and prints but mostly mono.


----------



## mgbaglady

At mall in CO yesterday I saw a Neverfull MM in DA, a Speedy B 35 in monogram, and a delightful pm in monogram. I was out with Speedy b 30 in monogram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vernis Sherwood PM. Rouge Fauviste?


----------



## chiclawyer

Saw a lady carrying a kimono noir in my parking garage in downtown boston--looked very chic!


----------



## deb68nc

Two women came into our hair salon with LV's...one had a mono delightful mm with pink interior and the other had a de neverfull GM cinched. Both looked great!!!


----------



## AAxxx

I rarely see LV in my city but today I saw  3!! They were all Neverfull mm in monogram. I myself was carrying my neverfull mm in monogram [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mfmason

I was at a Cavs playoff game last Sunday and I swear I saw at least 20!! I purposely left mine at home too because I didn't want to put it on the dirty floor! Next time I'll bring it!


----------



## Speedster

I've just seen the funniest thing - four young ladies, 3 of which had a DE Speedy in the crook of the left arm and one with a Michael Kors bag. What the heck? 3 marching along with the same type of bag! Squad goals indeed [emoji12].


----------



## Loulouuk

Went to costco today. Saw a Tivoli GM and Artsy. Artsy was just gorgeous. Was carrying my speedy b 25 ebene. Seems so boring compared to these two lol. But love my speedy!


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Had a fire drill at the office today. Had to walk down 8 flights of stairs then stand outside in the heat. Spotted a mono NF, Delightful MM, 2 Speedys and I was carrying my new Phenix.  Couldn't help but search for Louis Vuitton!!!!!


----------



## beautifulldk

Where I live, I mostly see the Neverfull, Speedy and Noe. The other day I saw a lady with the Trocadero in my local supermarket, it was so beautiful, I couldn't stop starring!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I did not personally spot this, but this was posted on my Facebook wall. Can you see what I see... I was a bit distracted at first if I have to be honest


----------



## deb68nc

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I did not personally spot this, but this was posted on my Facebook wall. Can you see what I see... I was a bit distracted at first if I have to be honest




[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## MeepMeep67




----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I was very surprised to see a Sully, little vertical LockIt, and a Delightful all come into one restaurant while I was there this week. That's really rare around here. I had my Dr Who personalized SpeedyB 30. It was fun.  My husband, 18 yr old son, and 9 yr old son were spotting them faster than I was. LOL!


----------



## aquablueness

Went out to eat dinner at Sweet Tomatoes tonight w/DH. I had my Artsy in noir, empreinte. Very relaxed and did not spot a single LV there. Mine was there solo. When we stopped by Marshalls for an after dinner stroll, i spotted 1 LV, DE Neverfull MM.

My husband and I like to play the "LV sighting game" when we're at the mall because at least every 5 minutes there is somebody walking by carrying an LV. I don't think he knows the names but DH likes to keep a tally of who spots the most! HAHA.


----------



## CaliChic

Saw speedy b 30 de at target. Its funny how all LV's i spot where i live is always in our target.


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

That girl....is that pic real??? At least put some clothing on...man....


----------



## Kickchic

I saw a Cerise Soft Lockitt MM while shopping in Marshalls.


----------



## AAxxx

Where I am I rarely see any LV around except for the odd neverfull and speedy. I was at a premier outlet over the weekend and saw 2 DE Neverfulls, 1 mono alma pm, 1 DE alma pm, 1 Metis hobo and 1 mono artsy. I was wearing my alma bb fuschia for the first time. It was such fun to spot other LVs &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## TangerineKandy

I'm carrying my DE Eva today (she's my main) and just saw an azur Eva in Victoria's secret! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## katieny

I spotted this today. Haha.


----------



## Brendutch

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I did not personally spot this, but this was posted on my Facebook wall. Can you see what I see... I was a bit distracted at first if I have to be honest


That's gotta be "fake"! LOL


----------



## j19

Yesterday I saw 3 Artsys, a monogram  Neverfull, and a damier ebene Speedy at the mall! I was carrying my mini pochette in monogram as a wristlet


----------



## APhiJill

Saw an Artsy at my local post office


----------



## APhiJill

I also saw a Delightful today at Bed Bath and Beyond


----------



## vanluna

Saw a Turenne and Speedy B 25 mono at Cotsco today.


----------



## kimbeana

I was in New York in Times Square yesterday. I saw 2 Evas (1 mono and 1 DE).  I saw a mono Favorite.  And I saw a    Damier Azur Noe BB that made me add that purse to my wish list!!


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Saw a Turenne pm in Nordstroms at the Nars counter which is right next to all the Yurman goodies. [emoji7][emoji7] And saw an Artsy at my sons baseball game with a bandeau tied onto it. Thought it was a bit much for game, but still pretty to see.


----------



## Sookie87

katieny said:


> I spotted this today. Haha.
> View attachment 3355524



Wow! That's different :what:


----------



## Sookie87

Saw the Saccone-Jolys in Cardiff today at the RSPCA big walkies event and Anna Saccone-Joly had a lovely neverfull with her.


----------



## meg_in_blue

I saw a damier azur galliera while we were out to dinner last night...and an damier azur pochette while we were getting boba tea in the afternoon.


----------



## j19

A few days ago I saw a speedy nano! Such a cute bag


----------



## Maltoo

Neverfull at Publix this am.  I think she took a pic of my alma.


----------



## meg_in_blue

A mono Ellipse backpack this morning...at a local festival.


----------



## Venessa84

At a managers meeting yesterday and today, and one of my coworkers was carrying a Brea in Amarante.


----------



## Rani

Sookie87 said:


> Saw the Saccone-Jolys in Cardiff today at the RSPCA big walkies event and Anna Saccone-Joly had a lovely neverfull with her.



Love the Saccone-Jolys! They are a lovely family!


----------



## Firebird!

DE Neverfull on the way to work


----------



## taidat1234

i love louis vuitton bags, it very beautiful and expensive


----------



## llpalmtree

At the United club in Honolulu airport. I was in awe.


----------



## Sookie87

Lots of LV in Cirencester today!  A mother daughter LV duo in the fancy wine shop, both monogram, mother with a totally , daughter neverfull. Also I think it was a DE Siena in the shoe shop, lady trying on a fabulous pair of heels and my partner overheard her saying "I like them, I'll have all 3 colours" :thumbup:


----------



## LVGLITTER

I saw a few DE Neverfull, speedy 30/35 in Azur, mono and DE, Odeon, eva, mono Neverfull, more speedys, a totally along with so many more I can't remember them all while shopping at Scottsdale Mall yesterday. 

I think I'll try to spot designers like Celine or Hermès next time since LV is so easy to find here.


----------



## DLdesign

I'm disappointed that I hardly see any LV when out and about. In the last six months I have seen a mono neverfull (at a local point-to-point race) and two fakes last week on Brighton Pier. If I go to London I might see the odd one in Knightsbridge. I live in quite an affluent county but LV doesn't seem to be at all popular round here, mostly its low-key designers such as Mulberry.


----------



## paradise_valley

Here in Central NJ, I see lots of Neverfulls, both mono and DE.


----------



## Brucewayne13

At Vaughan Mills mall, a smattering of speedies and neverfulls. And one very pretty cross body multicolor bag (don't know the name).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cheetah7 said:


> Here where I live, I see a lot of people carrying LV but mostly Neverfulls in all sizes and prints but mostly mono.



+1

i saw about 4 or 5 neverfulls in downtown yesterday during lunch hour. interestingly, they all were size PM in mono... even though i see many MM's posted.. IRL i see more PM's. also saw a viva cite large size


----------



## Annachka

I'm in Miami now visiting and I see LV's everywhere! I saw about 5 women walking around Aventura mall with Neverfulls the other day.. all in a span of 5 mins, all in DE. Glad I left mine back home and used my Alma BB instead, it seems hardly anyone has that bag


----------



## Venessa84

At a communion party yesterday and saw 2 NF MMs, one in mono and one in DA.


----------



## Beanzy

I was getting my nails done yesterday and I saw two ladies also getting their nails done, one with a DE Bloomsbury and another with a very patinaed bag that looked related to an Odeon. Two of the ladies working had LV flats on as well.

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rhlewis

Saw a mono neverfull, either mm or gm (couldn't tell bc it was on the bottom of a stroller) at the zoo today!


----------



## Brucewayne13

4 hours at the outlet mall equals many many sightings. Speedy - all 3 prints, 2 artsys, 2 favorites, 1 Eva, 1 neverfull. And may I add a beautiful chanel flap and a boy bag. Sigh!


----------



## Venessa84

We had new hire orientation in our office this week and a new employee showed up with an Artsy in neige (?) or white.  Of course I had to start a convo about her LV.  She used to work there and told me about her experience.


----------



## DLdesign

Whilst at the checkout in M&S in Worthing today the lady ahead of me had a Delightful MM mono (with beige lining), it looked lovely.


----------



## Sibelle

When I go shopping in the city it´s a real LV fest. You see Neverfulls &  Speedys everywhere.


----------



## Aoifs

Two classic Speedys  in mono, 1 mono Neverfull, 1 DE Totally.

I've never seen another Speedy B....yet I see so many classic Speedys!


----------



## uhpharm01

Damier azur totally at work last Monday.


----------



## Sparklett22

Was at the pediatrician's office today. Saw another mother with a GM NF DE as a diaper bag too.


----------



## Sparklett22

Aoifs said:


> Two classic Speedys  in mono, 1 mono Neverfull, 1 DE Totally.
> 
> I've never seen another Speedy B....yet I see so many classic Speedys!



I have never seen a speedy b either.


----------



## Allispr3tty

I saw an Catalina bb Ikat in the indien rose pink (looked adorable!) and a roses neverfull mm today, i was wearing my speedy


----------



## ustasena

llpalmtree said:


> At the United club in Honolulu airport. I was in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361157



Oh wow! Your spy pic looks so good that it could be mistaken for an ad!


----------



## Sibelle

Saw a woman with an Alma PM or MM in Amaranthe Vernis on the tram. That´s a rare sight here.


----------



## Aoifs

Today i saw a tourist with a Pochette Metis. It was gorgeous. Ive never seen anyone with one before. I also saw somone with a mono small crossbody that ive never seen before. Looked like an older style. i also saw the usual 5/6 neverfulls and 1 speedy. Still no speedy bs! &#128513;


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Again, LVs are rare here but I've seen several lately. A mono Neverfull, an Azur (so quick I'm not certain which), and a Pallas. Pretty surprising.


----------



## Aoifs

Today I saw a Jungle print Speedy and it was GORGEOUS. I was cringing when I saw her put it down on a gravel footpath to stuff a 15" laptop in it. it was truly stunning in person.

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## uhpharm01

Last Friday, I saw the Jungle Neverfull at a local mall.
 Last month at  work I saw a guy with  the Porte documents Jour on of this Tumi luggage. Plus the guy looked so sexy, too.  He was total GQ.


----------



## Aoifs

This morning I saw a mono Flandrin in Bois de Rose. Bit different!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Saw at least 10 Damier Ebene Speedy's today.... most of them were in the 25 or 30 size and funnily enough the majority of them were the classic style. Plus I saw one Mono NF GM as well as an Amarante Vernis Alma MM.


----------



## Annawakes

Yesterday I was at Half Price Books and I saw a lady with an Olympe.  I've never seen one before.  I couldn't remember the name of it but I googled later and it is the Olympe!


----------



## bugn

I have been seeing a lot of neverfulls lately. Even in my tiny town. I'm just like WOW! It's cool but I am like Hmm ~ XOXO


----------



## Aoifs

bugn said:


> I have been seeing a lot of neverfulls lately. Even in my tiny town. I'm just like WOW! It's cool but I am like Hmm ~ XOXO


Yeah i see a lot of LV but not so much that I dont feel its special. I love spotting fellow LVOERS [emoji1]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## WenD08

At Christiana Mall/Delaware today.  I see a woman carrying the new LV backpack (I forgot the name). I also notice her two tween daughters (younger than 13 for those unfamiliar w/the term) and their own LVs.  The older off the two had the Mono NF PM.  The younger, a Mon Speedy 25
I tried not to stare but was surprised the girls were so young and were carrying serious bags


----------



## Sparklett22

Was at Wicked the other day and I saw so many neverfulls. Loved seeing them!


----------



## j19

Today I saw:

2 Damier Ebene Neverfulls
Damier Azur Neverfull
Damier Azur Speedy
Damier Graphite Michael Backpack


----------



## lvmk

WenD08 said:


> At Christiana Mall/Delaware today.  I see a woman carrying the new LV backpack (I forgot the name). I also notice her two tween daughters (younger than 13 for those unfamiliar w/the term) and their own LVs.  The older off the two had the Mono NF PM.  The younger, a Mon Speedy 25
> I tried not to stare but was surprised the girls were so young and were carrying serious bags


I would be surprised too! But to each their own I guess...


----------



## j19

Today I saw:

2 Monogram Noes
Many DE and monogram Neverfulls
Many monogram Speedys
Monogram Delightful


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Today I saw a DE Neverfull MM. Everytime I see this bag makes me want it


----------



## Caspin22

I saw a wicked beat up DA Totally PM over the weekend. That poor thing was beyond "well loved" but she was still rocking it.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Neverfulls are everywhere in Center City Philadelphia!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Ha! On vacation in Rehoboth  Beach, DE, and just saw a mono Speedy 25 at Nicola's Pizza!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I actually saw 2 Neverfulls at 2 different places during lunch today. That's pretty rare.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Squirrel75 said:


> Neverfulls are everywhere in Center City Philadelphia!


Ha! My hometown! [emoji2]


----------



## pinky7

WenD08 said:


> At Christiana Mall/Delaware today.  I see a woman carrying the new LV backpack (I forgot the name). I also notice her two tween daughters (younger than 13 for those unfamiliar w/the term) and their own LVs.  The older off the two had the Mono NF PM.  The younger, a Mon Speedy 25
> I tried not to stare but was surprised the girls were so young and were carrying serious bags



Don't be surprised, I once saw a toddler carrying a limited edition Chanel Boy bag and I once saw another one carrying a Fendi 2Jours. So it could be worse LOL

Today I spotted an LV phone case at the gym, but I'm unsure if it was real as I didn't get a closer look at it


----------



## j19

Today I saw a monogram speedy, monogram neverfull, and damier azur neverfull


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Aliluvlv said:


> Ha! My hometown! [emoji2]


Same here! Hometown and never left


----------



## Aliluvlv

Squirrel75 said:


> Same here! Hometown and never left


Lol I return 2 or 3 times a year to visit family in philly and nyc. Otherwise I'm in the North tundra...aka Minnesota [emoji6]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kleber in black! Beautiful!!


----------



## Adaniels729

Mabillon. First time I've seen it in real life and it was very cute!


----------



## uhpharm01

*Epi Saint Jacques* PM at Target


----------



## Miletmilet

Saw 3 lvs last night : district pm, neverfull gm and montaigne gm, all in monogram print


----------



## Annawakes

Monogram artsy at the grocery store today!


----------



## Firebird!

This morning DA Galliera PM on the way to work.


----------



## Miletmilet

Yesterday at the movie house i saw 2 ladies with neverfull monogram, not sure of the size if it's mm or gm.


----------



## j19

Yesterday I saw a monogram neverfull and monogram delightful


----------



## PrincessSparks

Everyone in my neighbourhood seems to have neverfulls.


----------



## j19

Yssterday I saw a DE speedy, DE neverfull, and mon monogram neverfull


----------



## j19

Today I saw a monogram neverfull and damier azur totally


----------



## BleuSaphir

MONTAIGNE MM in noir at Costco.


----------



## Miletmilet

More neverfull for today. Neverfull damier ebene and damier azur


----------



## j19

Today I saw a damier ebene eva clutch, monogram neverfull, DE neverfull, DA neverfull, and tivoli


----------



## Sparklett22

Visiting Chicago and have seen about 5 Neverfulls, a portobello, a mono speedy b, and about 5 other styles I couldn't name.


----------



## j19

Today I saw:

Damier azur Eva clutch 
Monogram neverfull
Damier ebene neverfull (3)
Monogram delightful
monogram montaigne (2)
Monogram tivoli 
Monogram totally pm


----------



## j19

Today I saw:

Monogram totally (2)
Damier azur totally 
Damier ebene neverfull
Monogram speedy
Monogram neverfull (2)
Monogram eclipse pochette voyage (loved it!)


----------



## Miletmilet

Saw ladies 1 carrying batignolles and the other 1 i cannot identify the name but it's a monogram too and an old model (patina)


----------



## Miletmilet

Neverfull again


----------



## DLdesign

I went to meet a new client yesterday and she had a DE Neverfull MM. I very rarely see LV bags probably because I live and work in rural counties, however this particular client had recently moved here from the city so perhaps that's why her style is more metropolitan.


----------



## Rani

At Disney Animal Kingdom, I saw a lady carrying her Azur Delightful over her head to stop her hair getting wet in the rain! She definitely could not have been a member of TPF!


----------



## Beanzy

I've been in Vegas for 24 hours and have seen at least 7 Neverfulls. A Favorite, an Eva and an older style bag that I don't know the name of. I'm sure I'll see at least another 20 or so before Wednesday.


----------



## j19

Yesterday I saw

DE neverfull
Monogram neverfull (2)
DE zippy wallet 
Monogram Delightful 
Pochette Metis
Men's DE messenger bag (not sure of the name)


----------



## Miletmilet

Neverfull de, monogram and speedy monogram


----------



## centercitychic

Aliluvlv said:


> Ha! My hometown! [emoji2]



Me too neighbor!


----------



## momof3boyz

At target yesterday I saw a woman with the Totem Nf . I never saw this bag in person and to be honest , it was gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j19

Yesterday I saw somebody with a mini Palm Springs backpack, love it!


----------



## Miletmilet

More neverfull monogram for today


----------



## Miletmilet

My colleague brought his batignolles at work. I really like the shape and overall look of batignolles


----------



## kadelle

I saw a Louis Vuitton Rayures Neverfull on a lady at my bf's fav restaurant


----------



## j19

A week or so ago I saw a monogram neverfull with the pink V design on it and today I saw a Pallas in noir - so gorgeous!


----------



## anis azmi

I saw a lady with alma bb DE in zara today. Love it!


----------



## j19

Today I saw so many LV bags I could not believe it!

Nano Speedy
Speedy B DA
Speedy B DE
Monogram Speedy B
Monogram Speedy 25
Mini Palm Springs Backpack with patches (gorgeous!!)
Favorite DE
Eva DA
Galliera Monogram
Kensington
Delightful Monogram


----------



## l.ch.

Yesterday I saw a lady with a Pallas


----------



## Miletmilet

Speedy mono & neverfull de, and mine with eva de


----------



## Venessa84

At the gym today, I saw a NF MM in mono, the pochette from a NF in DA, and a regular pochette in mono.


----------



## gtownhoyagal

At the airport, I saw a blue epi neverfull.. So pretty!


----------



## j19

Yesterday I saw the siena, monogram delightful, and monogram neverfull


----------



## j19

Today I saw:

Artsy empreinte noir
Totally monogram
Montaigne monogram
Bloomsbury


----------



## j19

j19 said:


> Today I saw:
> 
> Artsy empreinte noir
> Totally monogram
> Montaigne monogram
> Bloomsbury


I forgot 2 bags - the Pallas clutch in noir and Volta


----------



## Venessa84

The amount of LVs I saw at Woodbury Commons was too many to keep track of but from what I remember...Speedies, NF, Evas, papillon, and TP 26 being used as a clutch.  The one that stood out the most was the Pochette Metis in reverse mono...what a beauty!


----------



## j19

Yesterday I saw a monogram delightful and monogram alma pm, today I saw alma bb in DE and petite Malle in monogram


----------



## Coffee911

Venessa84 said:


> The amount of LVs I saw at Woodbury Commons was too many to keep track of but from what I remember...Speedies, NF, Evas, papillon, and TP 26 being used as a clutch.  The one that stood out the most was the Pochette Metis in reverse mono...what a beauty!



Woodbury Commons in NY?


----------



## Venessa84

Coffee911 said:


> Woodbury Commons in NY?


Yes!


----------



## Coffee911

Venessa84 said:


> Yes!



That's awesome!!! A fellow TPF'er in the area!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Firebird!

Yesterday Odeon PM and Tivoli GM.


----------



## kadelle

Recently I saw a lady carrying an Artsy over the shoulder and a huge Mini Lin bag over the other!! So much LV, haha


----------



## Venessa84

Coffee911 said:


> That's awesome!!! A fellow TPF'er in the area!!! [emoji4]


Just under 20 minutes away with no traffic


----------



## Coffee911

Venessa84 said:


> Just under 20 minutes away with no traffic



I'm a little more then 20 mins from Woodbury Commons. Great shopping though so worth the trip  [emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

Coffee911 said:


> I'm a little more then 20 mins from Woodbury Commons. Great shopping though so worth the trip  [emoji4]


Totally worth the trip!  I went early the day after Christmas before the crowds and the insanity by myself and really had a lot of fun and a great shopping experience.


----------



## j19

A few days ago I saw a neverfull  mm in monogram with a gorgeous patina!


----------



## uhpharm01

Old style Monogram purse at Sprinkles and I asked the lady if she would sell it to me.  LOL. She said noooo! Oh well.


----------



## Iamminda

Today, I saw a woman carrying a gorgeous red Kusama Neverful at Target (followed her down the aisle to take a closer look, lol).  And then saw an Owl Felicie at lunch too -- so cute.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Old style Monogram purse at Sprinkles and I asked the lady if she would sell it to me.  LOL. She said noooo! Oh well.


Actually it was a discontinued monogram purse. But I forgot the model name.


----------



## missconvy

Saw this lady at Walmart. LV and crocs


----------



## uhpharm01

missconvy said:


> Saw this lady at Walmart. LV and crocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683413


There's a lady at my job that 32 yes old with 65 pairs of shoes and it was very cold one day. And she put on some socks with her thong shoes. With her artsy on her sholder. Smh.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

missconvy said:


> Saw this lady at Walmart. LV and crocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683413


She thought she was safe wearing crocs at Walmart and now she's on here. I mean shouldn't Walmart be where you are able to let your circus out?


----------



## missconvy

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> She thought she was safe wearing crocs at Walmart and now she's on here. I mean shouldn't Walmart be where you are able to let your circus out?



Haha yes I suppose so. [emoji81]


----------



## Iamminda

At lunch, saw a woman with a cherry Caissa Hobo -- what a beautiful bag!


----------



## uhpharm01

Mon monogram speedy in 30 at NM


----------



## ccbaggirl89

went to a rock concert (outdoors) in Hollywood and saw LVs galore. LV overload. so many it was ridiculous, but mostly they were Neverfull MM's and some Galliera (?) bags. quite a few Evas in monogram. almost every print was DE, though. i was rather surprised by how many LV shoulder bags i saw... ladies, how can you get up and dance at a concert with a shoulder bag or tote?! figured i'd see lots more LV crossbody bags


----------



## uhpharm01

Galleria at NM YESTERDAY TOO


----------



## myluvofbags

Saw this Artsy on the ground [emoji47] on my recent trip


----------



## ccbaggirl89

a man this morning wearing a man's mono messenger flap bag w/the large front plate. don't know the name of the bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

favorite mm de - seems like she was on a job interview outdoors


----------



## Aoifs

So many DE neverfuls. They are everywhere I turn! [emoji1]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mono/noir twice shoulder-wear on a business woman downtown, she was in a black business dress with high heels. looked really put together.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Aoifs said:


> So many DE neverfuls. They are everywhere I turn! [emoji1]


I know! I see them every day! And sometimes more than one in the same store. I went to Nordstrom Rack last week and there were three ladies waiting on line, one behind the other- with the same bag and not knowing each other.
I saw an Azur Speedy 25 during happy hour on Tuesday at a local dive bar. I hardly see any of those.


----------



## martinibianca

Last week in a thai restaurant in Nuremberg, Germany: Neverfull DE twins on the floor


----------



## Iamminda

Today, an Alma BB in Pomme!   So pretty -- I was staring (admiring) for longer than I should have (lol)


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My colleague's Pallas Clutch in Cherry.  It was very cute but I didn't have time to chat with her about it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Damien edene favorite in HEB


----------



## TrekkieChic

Empreinte bagatelle in dune, a couple of weeks ago.
I NEVER see LV in my little town so I freaked out when  I saw it!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Saw a Neverfull mm azure at the grocery store.


----------



## Firebird!

Mono Speedy B 35 in the waiting room.


----------



## APhiJill

Lady getting a pedi in the salon. She was 2 pedi chairs down  from me


----------



## Brendutch

9 Neverfulls at the mall. One of them a beautiful Totem bag. Most were real.  I think...


----------



## Venessa84

watching HGTV today and saw Lockme II BB in noir


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Eurostar Paris terminal- LOTS of LV! Mostly Neverfulls but the occasional small case or messenger bag. Didn't see any other designer bags except a couple of Goyard totes.


----------



## uhpharm01

Damier edene Speedy35 at work.


----------



## Purseloco

Diamondbirdie said:


> Eurostar Paris terminal- LOTS of LV! Mostly Neverfulls but the occasional small case or messenger bag. Didn't see any other designer bags except a couple of Goyard totes.


So they do use LV monogram/DE/DA in Paris.


----------



## italianlolita

I just had to take this pic!! I see tons of LV in Chicago...but never this close in proximity! One lady has a delightful GM and the other a Neverfull! And I had my Mono Ambre bucket right behind them!  I was drooling! 

If any of these ladies in this pic are on tpf, please shoot me a comment or message! I just loved your bags! This was on Monroe near Wacker!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I saw a Nevrfull MM in DE while walking home today.


----------



## Firebird!

Speedy 30 in DE and Speedy 35 in Mono yesterday at work.


----------



## Rani

On the train to London Victoria spotted a lovely Turenne pm carried by a lady maybe in her late 50's.


----------



## ultravisitor

italianlolita said:


> I see tons of LV in Chicago...but never this close in proximity!


I live in a neighborhood close to Michigan Avenue, and I swear I see LV constantly--like a few around every corner. SO many Neverfulls. So. Many. Hell, I see more than one teenager with one every day.


----------



## umamanikam

Near Manchester where I live see a whole load of neverfulls in canvas and few in epi leather .


----------



## italianlolita

ultravisitor said:


> I live in a neighborhood close to Michigan Avenue, and I swear I see LV constantly--like a few around every corner. SO many Neverfulls. So. Many. Hell, I see more than one teenager with one every day.



There are tons in Chicago! I work near state st and I see tons of neverfulls. Lately I have been seeing the IIena all over. I rarely see any of the older bags. One time I saw a bucket GM and a looping GM! I was in heaven!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I saw a Monogram Speedy 35 and a Damier Ebene Keepall when I was out and about today.


----------



## sgj99

airports are always the best for LV sightings.  we arrived home yesterday from a week in the Caribbean scuba diving and  on our plane across the isle from me was a woman with an Empreinte Artsy in Terre and a Mono Pegase 45 - very nice.


----------



## Rani

Quite a few in London today. The ones I remember are Empreinte Artsy in Noir in Selfridges,  Siena mm and Pochette Metis in mono at Bond Street station.


----------



## Iamminda

Just saw someone carrying a black Twice/Twinset.  So very pretty -- it confirmed my need for something in black empriente leather


----------



## SweetPandaBear

I'm starting to notice more ladies at my work rocking LVs.  Mono Artsy, DE Neverfull MM, Mono Totally, Mono Speedy from 4 ladies.  I know of another who has a small collection.  What I've seen so far from her is a DA Neverfull MM and a Mono Eva.


----------



## Annawakes

Saw a lady at kroger (grocery store) today with the pochette metis in reverse mono!  It was gorgeous.  I also saw another lady with a kimono in noir but *i think* it might have been fake.  The handles were all bent and it was slumped over in the shopping cart.  If I had a kimono I wouldn't ever put it in the shopping cart!!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Mo Farah's wife at the World Athletics Championships in London- gorgeous bag I don't recognise, 2 straps and feet!!


----------



## sacha1009

I've seen at my work neverfull mm, favorite DA ..oh m gee their look good [emoji4]


----------



## JacqueOCS

We spent a few days in New Orleans begore leaving on a cruise. Saw several NF & Speedys around NO. Didn't have my phone w/me all the time but did snap these 2 "sightings." Not sure what the second bag is. I love the WT cosmetic case


----------



## lv4ever$

Passing through the Orlando airport today and I saw a woman dragging her DA Keepall across the floor by the shoulder strap.  I had to look away to keep from saying something to her... travel is tiring, I get it, but PLEASE be kind to your bag [emoji173]️


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

lv4ever$ said:


> Passing through the Orlando airport today and I saw a woman dragging her DA Keepall across the floor by the shoulder strap.  I had to look away to keep from saying something to her... travel is tiring, I get it, but PLEASE be kind to your bag [emoji173]️


When I see someone "mishandling" a bag I have to look away also lol!! It's not even mine or my place but boy do I cringe when I see the act. I have seen hundreds of bags sitting on the filthy floor in different places, it's just so nasty to me.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Local railway station (much to my surprise as NOBODY round here carries LV, must have been a tourist passing through!)- a Totally In DA, looked quite small, maybe PM size. Looked gorgeous on the lady.


----------



## myluvofbags

working a show this weekend and have seen many LV. Siena, speedies, to name a few but didn't think to snap pics till this one strolled by. Infrarouge PM


----------



## myluvofbags

Another one...
Think it's a Brittney


----------



## myluvofbags

Not positive on this one


----------



## myluvofbags

Another day, a few more, neverful and looks like triangle softie


----------



## myluvofbags

I'm having so much fun!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 mono lena pm


----------



## myluvofbags

Speedy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 love seeing how these bags look on others perspective. Just saw a favorite and Pallas clutch but couldn't snap a photo


----------



## italianlolita

Another one in Chicago! Exact same place where I recently posted a pic on here! Once again, if she is on here and was near Monroe and Wacker...love your damier ebene speedy


----------



## italianlolita

Damier ebene speedy with a lovely lady on the plane! If she happens to be a tpf'er, i was a on a flight from Chicago to fort Myers


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

A cherry Speedy in the wild in my town is extra special! [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3797194
> 
> 
> Another one in Chicago! Exact same place where I recently posted a pic on here! Once again, if she is on here and was near Monroe and Wacker...love your damier ebene speedy


and it's not sagging either!  WOWW!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

No pic as it was raining, but saw a young lady with a DE favorite walking into Walmart.


----------



## uhpharm01

No pic.
Old school delightful


----------



## ccbaggirl89

no pics. many Evas and Milla clutches during my Vegas trip. not many NFs. one bloomsbury pm. no PMs, no Almas. all mono pieces i saw. saw tons of fakes as well!


----------



## Iamminda

I don't usually pay attention to NF or Speedies etc when I am out and about.  However, today at a nice shopping mall, I saw for the first time a Kimono Tote PM in black and a stunning Fleur De Jais Speedy (I was staring so intensely at this one that DH was like "Oh brother!").


----------



## uhpharm01

Saw the favorite mm in mono at hardware store.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I don't usually pay attention to NF or Speedies etc when I am out and about.  However, today at a nice shopping mall, I saw for the first time a Kimono Tote PM in black and a stunning Fleur De Jais Speedy (I was staring so intensely at this one that DH was like "Oh brother!").


Hahaha poor Mr @Iamminda


----------



## jancedtif

I saw this In NYC.  I hope it’s real. I love it to pieces!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Honolulu airport security line today


----------



## idlehen

No pics but in the last two weeks: DA mini pochette used as a wallet/purse while leaving Target, Mono mens wallet (maybe the slim one?) while checking out at Ranch 99 and Mono NF at the sports park near work. I also went to the LA area over the weekend and saw a million NF's  Mostly DE in size MM but a few GMs and one PM in DA.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Almost everyone in my office has a Neverfull MM - mostly monograms but a couple DEs.  There is even one woman who carries two every day!


----------



## TrekkieChic

Spotted at breakfast this morning in a small coastal town in South Africa. Clearly the holidaymakers have arrived!


----------



## cwool

discontinued Odeon GM


----------



## Iamminda

Today at Costco,  I saw a Pochette Metis and a Monceau within minutes of each other.  Honestly, they both look equally attractive to me.


----------



## MJDaisy

living in a big city i see lv everywhere...this is a fun thread though !


----------



## Annawakes

Pallas BB - black trim at kroger today.  Honestly I think it was overstuffed.  It looked bulging!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

At the Disney Port Canaveral cruise terminal. Not sure which bag this is, but I love the strap.


----------



## MJDaisy

SeattleLVLover said:


> At the Disney Port Canaveral cruise terminal. Not sure which bag this is, but I love the strap.
> 
> View attachment 3913450


it's the artsy.


----------



## uhpharm01

GM neverfull Damier edene in Spec's liquor store.


----------



## ultravisitor

MJDaisy said:


> living in a big city i see lv everywhere...this is a fun thread though !


Right. Living in a city where seeing literally at least ten LV bags during a simple trip shopping or to the movies is a regular thing means that I don't really look twice or think much when I see LV anymore. Not unless it's one that's really special and uncommon.


----------



## SapphireGem

uhpharm01 said:


> GM neverfull Damier edene in Spec's liquor store.



Yeah!! Everyone needs a Neverfull GM at a liquor store! [emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898]


----------



## uhpharm01

Graceful mm at Olive Garden.


----------



## uhpharm01

SapphireGem said:


> Yeah!! Everyone needs a Neverfull GM at a liquor store! [emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898]


So true.


----------



## Rani

Saw someone carrying a mono Iena mm on Oxford street, London.  It had a patina and looked nice. The owner was folding one corner down with her arm. It was hard for me to understand why you would do that to your bag? Just one of those things only a TPF member would understand


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Petsmart tonight, mono mini pochette


----------



## manda331

jancedtif said:


> I saw this In NYC.  I hope it’s real. I love it to pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864946


It's an older discontinued  backpack, called the Mabillon! You can find them pre-loved one ebay, fashionphile, etc. Her's looks great!


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

SeattleLVLover said:


> At the Disney Port Canaveral cruise terminal. Not sure which bag this is, but I love the strap.
> 
> View attachment 3913450


Artsy!


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

SapphireGem said:


> Yeah!! Everyone needs a Neverfull GM at a liquor store! [emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898]


You can fit a wine bottle in something as small as Speedy 30. Just sayin


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

SeattleLVLover said:


> At the Disney Port Canaveral cruise terminal. Not sure which bag this is, but I love the strap.
> 
> View attachment 3913450


I'm going to be honest, I would have liked this to be a Pampelonne instead of Artsy....


----------



## jillyfish108

catching up on young and the restless today and see Nikki Neuman character carrying this on the show - so cool!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3940775


----------



## gr8onteej

At the mall yesterday.  Made me cringe that she had it on the floor.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

@ the airport today.... Bloomsbury PM and LV luggage, with Chanel espadrilles


----------



## Firebird!

Yesterday Tivoli GM at Ikea.


----------



## Aoifs

3 neverfulls at my new place of work. I seem to have the only speedy!


----------



## italianlolita

Took this pic by Chicago Union station on Monday. I think this the Turenne.


----------



## Rani

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3988630
> 
> 
> Took this pic by Chicago Union station on Monday. I think this the Turenne.


It is Turenne and it has a lovely patina.


----------



## Sparklett22

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3988630
> 
> 
> Took this pic by Chicago Union station on Monday. I think this the Turenne.


The straps seem very long.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sparklett22 said:


> The straps seem very long.


I purchased a gm turenne last year and returned it in 24 hours. It wasn't love and the shoulder strap was so short-crossbody that it felt like the bag was in my armpit. For some weird reason the MM turenne has an extremely odd super duper long strap and the GM strap can barely crossbody. Doesn't make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## WickedLVoe

Vintage Murakami Cherries Speedy25.


----------



## MommyDaze

PM Reverse at elementary school festivities.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

On a work break downtown today... Speedy B 30 mono worn crossbody


----------



## Iamminda

Monogram Titanium Messenger Bag (love this bag) on a fellow hotel guest in Tokyo


----------



## fyn72

myluvofbags said:


> Not positive on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794055


This is the Brittany


----------



## lunehai

At work! A lady was carrying an Alma PM in black Vernis!


----------



## LaDolceLaria

mas2388 said:


> Kind of like celebrity sightings but LV!
> 
> Post which LV bags you've seen today and where!
> 
> I saw a lady with a monogram speedy 25 in waldbaum's and another one with a popincourt haut in BJ's. (they're both grocery/grocery warehouse type stores.)
> 
> I think it would be cute to see which ones are the most commonly sighted!


Ha...Walbaums and BJs...are you on East coast? I saw 2 Neverfulls today, 1 mono and 1 DE, a Vernis Alma and a Totally mono...three on train to work and another on Oakland street. About to take train home, so bet I'll see more. It has become a game..☺


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Neverfull MM in DA


----------



## myluvofbags

Neverful


----------



## AndreaM99

Hi everyone! One thread dedicated to unknown bags was already locked, so I am posting here...I saw this bag around a week ago. I am almost sure this is a fake (too many red flags), but if I am mistaken, please let me know the name and when it was produced...Thanks!


----------



## mdcx

AndreaM99 said:


> Hi everyone! One thread dedicated to unknown bags was already locked, so I am posting here...I saw this bag around a week ago. I am almost sure this is a fake (too many red flags), but if I am mistaken, please let me know the name and when it was produced...Thanks!


This thread is still open: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/page-548
I believe we are not supposed to comment on authenticity but to refer you to an authentication thread so you would need to search for one of those I think.


----------



## AndreaM99

mdcx said:


> This thread is still open: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/page-548
> I believe we are not supposed to comment on authenticity but to refer you to an authentication thread so you would need to search for one of those I think.


Thank you for your comment, but that is not my point. I do not need an authentificator. I think the origin is quite clear. I want to learn if anyone else saw this bag around and give heads up to folks to be aware that there are bags which were never produced by LV, but look like LV...I think nobody wants to get tricked...
I was talking about this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-anyone-know-what-this-bag-is.993257/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

NF MM mono... cracked leather all along the top and handles


----------



## Zoezampalunga




----------



## ccbaggirl89

Neverfull MM mono


----------



## Iamminda

Today, I saw a pink denim bag (Baggy PM I believe) for the first time ever.  I could not take my eyes off it.  Even though this is a very old style that may be past its time, I was really drawn to it, lol.


----------



## Fally420

love this thread because it shows how so many different people style their louis vuittons bags!


----------



## Fally420

brittany in creme


----------



## Sunshinee123

I saw someone carrying a favorite mm in monogram at the supermarket the other day. I’ve been wanting the favorite for the longest time but was only able to see it in pictures on line since my local LV store does not have any (I guess at this point most of the stores don’t have any?). Seeing it in person I realized I didn’t like it as much as I thought I would :T oh well that’s one thing off of my wishlist.. on to the next


----------



## ccbaggirl89

in line at the post office - popincourt haut i think


----------



## uhpharm01

Louis vuitton Epi neverfull


----------



## BettyLouboo

gr8onteej said:


> At the mall yesterday.  Made me cringe that she had it on the floor.
> View attachment 3941038



No please not an empreinte artsy on the dirty floor of a mall! Cringe-worthy was seeing a lady place her capucines on public bathroom sink counter. Washing my hands by the next sink and seeing that was semi-traumatic.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

ccbaggirl89 said:


> in line at the post office - popincourt haut i think
> 
> View attachment 4263089


That's a cute older bag


----------



## Work_For_Purse

BettyLouboo said:


> No please not an empreinte artsy on the dirty floor of a mall! Cringe-worthy was seeing a lady place her capucines on public bathroom sink counter. Washing my hands by the next sink and seeing that was semi-traumatic.


When i was at Sofitel in Vienna, there was a woman who put Birkin on the floor.  She even left it alone there to get her OJ


----------



## sacha1009

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4050535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Reverse at elementary school festivities.


I've been wanting this for so long..still not available..


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I don’t have a picture but I saw a pallas tote with chain, favourite(looked like a pm), an older looking tote I didn’t recognise and one other. I was at Dillard’s in the shoe department in the afternoon. I also had my caissa clutch. It could have been a meet-up.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Real or not sitting on the nasty wet floor of the train is unacceptable.  OMG


----------



## LaDolceLaria

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4266031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real or not sitting on the nasty wet floor of the train is unacceptable.  OMG


Not real, but totally agree! I see people do this all the time with authentic LVs (usually NFs). I think it is terrible.


----------



## thebagqueen

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4266031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real or not sitting on the nasty wet floor of the train is unacceptable.  OMG



This gives me anxiety just looking at it


----------



## BettyLouboo

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4266031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real or not sitting on the nasty wet floor of the train is unacceptable.  OMG



Uhh like I can’t even.. 
Dirty subway floors are probably worse than floors of public bathrooms cuz at least the bathrooms have cleaners mopping the floor everyday!


----------



## Bmore chic

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4050535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Reverse at elementary school festivities.


That sure looks overstuffed to me...


----------



## FrenchBulldog

LaDolceLaria said:


> Not real, but totally agree! I see people do this all the time with authentic LVs (usually NFs). I think it is


 Amazing.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

On the train when I happen to look next to me.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Watching 'Charade' and had to pause so I could drool.


----------



## Suburbachic

LaDolceLaria said:


> I was trying not to be obvious at the grocery store. Not sure which bag this is, though? Actually, now that I'm looking at the seams (canvas print not lining up symmetrically), I wonder if it is a fake? If not, someone let me know which bag it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265820


Yeah this is fake. The alignment of the pattern gives it away.


----------



## gburgnicole

I took my son to the doctor today.  I had my Marylebone.  The lady next to me had a Neverfull.  And then someone else walked in with a Totally.   3 ladies and 3 LVs!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

at the mall today. i was only there 1 hour and seriously, i saw at least 80-100 LV items, i gave up and we just started to laugh each time instead. it was nuts.


----------



## Bmore chic

Saw a metis hobo at the grocery store yesterday.  Too busy to get a pic.


----------



## MooMooVT

Spotted a Da Vinci Neverfull in the wild! I don’t see many premium designer bags where I live so this one was a real surprise.


----------



## Suburbachic

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 4275063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted a Da Vinci Neverfull in the wild! I don’t see many premium designer bags where I live so this one was a real surprise.


I can't believe she attached a binder clip on her bag


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Suburbachic said:


> I can't believe she attached a binder clip on her bag


ROFLMAO.  That was the first thing I noticed.  Too funny!


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Looked up while sitting on train with my Speedy B DE and saw this well-loved workhorse.


----------



## MooMooVT

Suburbachic said:


> I can't believe she attached a binder clip on her bag


I know! I think I would be in the right if I'd just walked up and quietly removed it. I mean, she's committing a crime. And given the cost of the bad, I'd say it's a felony.


----------



## Melfontana

Suburbachic said:


> I can't believe she attached a binder clip on her bag



Lol - I do that all the time - maybe she is a teacher - [emoji4]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

out shopping today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

favorite pm


----------



## MommyDaze

Kids decided they needed to eat at the most popular restaurant here, so mommy decided to work on her purse stalking skills


----------



## Work_For_Purse

On the train to Narita airport


----------



## AndreaM99

At the post office...


----------



## Rani

In London


----------



## mdcx

If I tried to photograph every LV I saw at my local mall I would never leave the place! Next time I will try counting. Most are just your basics - Neverfull, Speedy etc.
Sitting a cafe is a great place for bag spotting, discrete to take pics. Must remember that.
ETA: This is the last LV bag I saw out and about that really caught my eye from Abloh collection. The sides looked not straight to me but that may be intentional:




Rani said:


> Saw someone carrying a mono Iena mm on Oxford street, London.  It had a patina and looked nice. The owner was folding one corner down with her arm. It was hard for me to understand why you would do that to your bag? Just one of those things only a TPF member would understand


I bash my mono Neverfull GM around a lot. It was vintage to begin with and has had a few accidents. I love it a lot but am a bit accident prone and clumsy so cannot baby things, rather wear them out! Also, I kind of like "wearing" it wrapped around me, someone once described that bag as a manta ray - accurate.


----------



## mrs.JC

At the pet clinic and saw this beauty.


----------



## Soniaa

This thread is kinda creepy lol. I hope nobody takes pics of me behind my back and posts on here lol.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Soniaa said:


> This thread is kinda creepy lol. I hope nobody takes pics of me behind my back and posts on here lol.



Lol honestly Louis Vuitton is everywhere that I don’t even notice on the streets. It’s only the limited/special edition pieces or hard travel pieces. I’ve only ever seen the Bisten once on a Swiss train and it certainly caught my eye! [emoji102]


----------



## Venessa84

I saw 2 pallas in the same color/ size back to back on Friday. I thought it was interesting to see the exact same bag on 2 different people.


----------



## frivofrugalista

mrs.JC said:


> At the pet clinic and saw this beauty.



Please be mindful and at least block people’s faces.


----------



## mrs.JC

frivofrugalista said:


> Please be mindful and at least block people’s faces.



You're right. I posted on my phone and the photo looked blurry, but I should've blocked his face out regardless. I unfortunately can't figure out how to edit or delete my post. There's no option on my phone or browser.


----------



## Scarlett916

I was at Le Peep having brunch with the hubby this morning, and a lady who was seated at the next table over had her DE Neverfull with her today...while I was rocking my mon-mono Neverfull.    She was eyeing mine, and I was eyeing hers.   At one point our eyes met, and we both gave each other a knowing smile.


----------



## Soniaa

BettyLouboo said:


> Uhh like I can’t even..
> Dirty subway floors are probably worse than floors of public bathrooms cuz at least the bathrooms have cleaners mopping the floor everyday!


Subway floors are also cleaned daily. Neither is worse/better than the other. Floors are floors riddled with germs/bacteria that's never 100% sanitized.


----------



## Soniaa

BettyLouboo said:


> Lol honestly Louis Vuitton is everywhere that I don’t even notice on the streets. It’s only the limited/special edition pieces or hard travel pieces. I’ve only ever seen the Bisten once on a Swiss train and it certainly caught my eye!


True!!


----------



## mrs.JC

Thanks mods for removing the pic! Sorry for my blunder.


----------



## ultravisitor

BettyLouboo said:


> Lol honestly Louis Vuitton is everywhere that I don’t even notice on the streets.


Right? I see LV everywhere to the point that it would never occur to me to think to take a pic of an LV purse because it was so special. It's not even uncommon for me to see a Capucines here in Chicago. I'm certainly not going to bat an eye if I see a Neverfull or Speedy (and I see tons and tons of them).


----------



## BettyLouboo

ultravisitor said:


> Right? I see LV everywhere to the point that it would never occur to me to think to take a pic of an LV purse because it was so special. It's not even uncommon for me to see a Capucines here in Chicago. I'm certainly not going to bat an eye if I see a Neverfull or Speedy (and I see tons and tons of them).



Exactly, I guess it's all relative depending on where you're located. Chicago is just the same as New York, LA, Miami, etc, every other person and their mama has one. But I imagine for people in Boise or Batesville, it would catch some attention.


----------



## WickedLVoe

The Keepall Prism in the wild is gorgeous. Took a photo but can’t seem to load it right now.


----------



## MooMooVT

ultravisitor said:


> Right? I see LV everywhere to the point that it would never occur to me to think to take a pic of an LV purse because it was so special. It's not even uncommon for me to see a Capucines here in Chicago. I'm certainly not going to bat an eye if I see a Neverfull or Speedy (and I see tons and tons of them).


I'm in a small New England town so I definitely notice when I see LV or other premium designer bags. I ran into a Jeff Koons Neverfull recently and about died! Also because I see so few designer bags daily, when I'm back home in DC or traveling to other major metros I try to notice everyone's bags to see what I can spot in the wild. I've made it a game (for me to play only!).
That said, I grew up in DC and didn't notice all the bags because they were ubiquitous. Now I'm starving to see them!


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Where I live, I see lots of LVs, mostly Neverfulls and Pochette Metis...sometimes a classic Speedy (mono or DA). But rarely a mono Speedy B, so when I saw this 40 on the train home, I had to snap a quick pic!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Now, of course I want one...


----------



## Work_For_Purse

ultravisitor said:


> Right? I see LV everywhere to the point that it would never occur to me to think to take a pic of an LV purse because it was so special. It's not even uncommon for me to see a Capucines here in Chicago. I'm certainly not going to bat an eye if I see a Neverfull or Speedy (and I see tons and tons of them).



I live in Michigan but i don't see that many LVs unless i am at the mall or airport.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Having fun on a rainy commute home....


----------



## BettyLouboo

LaDolceLaria said:


> Now, of course I want one...



[emoji16] * giggles*


----------



## Meesh202

MooMooVT said:


> I'm in a small New England town so I definitely notice when I see LV or other premium designer bags. I ran into a Jeff Koons Neverfull recently and about died! Also because I see so few designer bags daily, when I'm back home in DC or traveling to other major metros I try to notice everyone's bags to see what I can spot in the wild. I've made it a game (for me to play only!).
> That said, I grew up in DC and didn't notice all the bags because they were ubiquitous. Now I'm starving to see them!


I know the feeling.

I live in Massachusetts. I see nice bags once in awhile. When I do it seems to be a neverfull....


----------



## kbell

LaDolceLaria said:


> Having fun on a rainy commute home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383642



I used to see this on my commute literally almost every day when I took the T in Boston.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Today on the train, I snuck a pic of my older mono (cabas piano) next to a newer one (bumbag).


----------



## epeLV

Pochette Métis reverse spotted in rural Iowa! Thought I was the only one who liked LV around here.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Annawakes

Boite souple mono at the preschool picking up my daughter.  That was a surprise.  I tried not to stare. 

Azur delightful at the grocery store.  Pochette Metis mono at the grocery store.  Neverfulls galore at the grocery store.

Epi twist mm noir at my daughter’s dance studio.  I complimented the mom about it, saying it’s a beautiful bag.  I think she got embarrassed.  She just kinda smiled and looked away.


----------



## Starbux32

Finally saw one in person at the LV boutique a few weeks back! Beautiful!!!


----------



## LV_BB

I’ve spotted the reverse Cannes twice in the last month, swooned each time lol.

Saw someone else with the Boite Chapeau Souple for the first time in person.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4416136


Now that is funny.   But you would think she could at least spell the name right.


----------



## Soniaa

Johnpauliegal said:


> Now that is funny.   But you would think she could at least spell the name right.


She also forgot to draw the flowers lol


----------



## Hotsauna

Saw a Kabuki Petite Malle in mono two days ago.


----------



## MommyDaze

Spent the 4th at SeaWorld. Lots LV sightings.


----------



## Suburbachic

At the airport when I went on vaca.. new soft luggage. Also first time I saw a guy with multiple LVs on him. I was not able to capture it in this photo. It was refreshing to see guys rocking their LVs.


----------



## cwool

Keepall couple in flight


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MommyDaze said:


> Spent the 4th at SeaWorld. Lots LV sightings.
> View attachment 4481323
> View attachment 4481324
> View attachment 4481325
> View attachment 4481326
> View attachment 4481327
> View attachment 4481328



WOW.  LV World!


----------



## Iamminda

Last week, I saw someone carried a vintage-y Epi Speedy (Toledo blue?) — I thought it looked so good and classic.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Today while at the mall I saw:

Pochette Metis empreinte noir
Pochette metis reverse
Neverfull mm monogram 
Neverfull mm azur
A fake sac plat


----------



## shishkabob

I live in southern CA so they are everywhere, but surprised when i was at the pediatric dermatologist and saw a girl no older than 14 carrying a PS Mini.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shishkabob said:


> I live in southern CA so they are everywhere, but surprised when i was at the pediatric dermatologist and saw a girl no older than 14 carrying a PS Mini.


I think my DD was around 15 or 16 when I let her start using my smaller LV bags.


----------



## SympathyDuet

I sadly see a lot of fake Vuitton around my area. I did see someone in Shoprite last week carrying a mono Metis. It was stuffed full and completely expanded. Bananas take up a lot of room I guess


----------



## shishkabob

Sunshine mama said:


> I think my DD was around 15 or 16 when I let her start using my smaller LV bags.


I don't think it was mom's bag.  I have a bit of a collection I've saved for my daughter but she had no interest.


----------



## Twinklestar321

I saw a girl with the size of a nano speedy but in DE. Was that ever released or fake? It was sooo cute !


----------



## mrsinsyder

Twinklestar321 said:


> I saw a girl with the size of a nano speedy but in DE. Was that ever released or fake? It was sooo cute !


I've never known LV to have released a bag like that.


----------



## Mariapia

mrsinsyder said:


> I've never known LV to have released a bag like that.


There is a nano Speedy in mono on Louis Vuitton French site.
They don't seem to have it in Damier Ébène though.


----------



## paula3boys

SympathyDuet said:


> I sadly see a lot of fake Vuitton around my area. I did see someone in Shoprite last week carrying a mono Metis. It was stuffed full and completely expanded. Bananas take up a lot of room I guess


I have been seeing a lot of fakes at my local Costco or the airport.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Twinklestar321 said:


> I saw a girl with the size of a nano speedy but in DE. Was that ever released or fake? It was sooo cute !


Sounds fake.
I also saw a DE pochette metis.  Obviously fake, but it was very cute.


----------



## MooMooVT

paula3boys said:


> I have been seeing a lot of fakes at my local Costco or the airport.





Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds fake.
> I also saw a DE pochette metis.  Obviously fake, but it was very cute.



Quick question. What's the easiest/fastest way to spot a fake in the wild (vs a thorough examination)? I just moved to a city where I see lots of LV's now and I'm always wondering who's carrying a fake vs real. I saw the fakes on Amazon and they just made me sad   those are fairly obvious.


----------



## Lejic

MooMooVT said:


> Quick question. What's the easiest/fastest way to spot a fake in the wild (vs a thorough examination)? I just moved to a city where I see lots of LV's now and I'm always wondering who's carrying a fake vs real. I saw the fakes on Amazon and they just made me sad   those are fairly obvious.



I’m having the same thoughts, just moved to a city where I see a LOT of LV. The thing is, with such a long history, it’s  not like I can just assume anything I don’t recognize is fake, lol. One time when I took my mother’s 25 year old piece to the store for repair, the SA helping was looking at the bag all confused, saying she doesn’t know what the style is. Then the manager walked over and immediately could name the style, and sure enough, they found it in the system and sent it to repair.


----------



## mrsinsyder

MooMooVT said:


> Quick question. What's the easiest/fastest way to spot a fake in the wild (vs a thorough examination)? I just moved to a city where I see lots of LV's now and I'm always wondering who's carrying a fake vs real. I saw the fakes on Amazon and they just made me sad   those are fairly obvious.


Honestly, who cares? I see so many LV bags on a daily basis I barely even notice them. Unless someone is carrying a super obvious replica I’d never even notice.


----------



## MooMooVT

mrsinsyder said:


> Honestly, who cares? I see so many LV bags on a daily basis I barely even notice them. Unless someone is carrying a super obvious replica I’d never even notice.


I don't care if anyone is carrying a fake - just kinda curious and trying to hone my skills a little. I may have an opportunity to work PT selling premium brands for a reputable reseller and would like to know a little more. I'm doing some internet research as well, but thought folks here might have some quick tips to spot on the fly.


----------



## mrsinsyder

MooMooVT said:


> I don't care if anyone is carrying a fake - just kinda curious and trying to hone my skills a little. I may have an opportunity to work PT selling premium brands for a reputable reseller and would like to know a little more. I'm doing some internet research as well, but thought folks here might have some quick tips to spot on the fly.


The mods don’t allow discussion of what makes a replica here. There are tons of internet sites that give info though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MooMooVT said:


> I don't care if anyone is carrying a fake - just kinda curious and trying to hone my skills a little. I may have an opportunity to work PT selling premium brands for a reputable reseller and would like to know a little more. I'm doing some internet research as well, but thought folks here might have some quick tips to spot on the fly.


Honestly, IMO, some are  obvious, but some are not.


----------



## kbell

Just back from Las Vegas & saw a LOT of LV being carried... at the pool... on the plane... walking around...  everywhere... Still no pochette Métis sighting though - except in the Louis Vuitton stores I went to there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> Just back from Las Vegas & saw a LOT of LV being carried... at the pool... on the plane... walking around...  everywhere... Still no pochette Métis sighting though - except in the Louis Vuitton stores I went to there.


What kind of Pochette Metis did you spot at the store?


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> What kind of Pochette Metis did you spot at the store?



Empreinte. Not canvas... but I didn’t ask about canvas because I have the mono. I saw light pink, creme, cherry berry, marine rouge... black. Multiple stores there... I went into every one I saw. (I think 4) Couldn’t help it! The CAs did say not everything was out so just ask if there was something I wanted to see that wasn’t on display. City Center was the biggest store. They had & said they get the most stock of the stores there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> Empreinte. Not canvas... but I didn’t ask about canvas because I have the mono. I saw light pink, creme, cherry berry, marine rouge... black. Multiple stores there... I went into every one I saw. (I think 4) Couldn’t help it! The CAs did say not everything was out so just ask if there was something I wanted to see that wasn’t on display. City Center was the biggest store. They had & said they get the most stock of the stores there.


Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

MooMooVT said:


> Quick question. What's the easiest/fastest way to spot a fake in the wild (vs a thorough examination)? I just moved to a city where I see lots of LV's now and I'm always wondering who's carrying a fake vs real. I saw the fakes on Amazon and they just made me sad   those are fairly obvious.


I don't get close and examine every detail, but the ones I have seen were blatant is what I meant.


----------



## MooMooVT

paula3boys said:


> I don't get close and examine every detail, but the ones I have seen were blatant is what I meant.


Ha! The obvious ones are sad...


----------



## mdcx

Saw this one today - LV Duffle


----------



## ultravisitor

mrsinsyder said:


> Honestly, who cares? I see so many LV bags on a daily basis I barely even notice them. Unless someone is carrying a super obvious replica I’d never even notice.


Right? I really have much better things to concern myself with than to figure out whether or not someone's bag is a fake.


----------



## MooMooVT

ultravisitor said:


> Right? I really have much better things to concern myself with than to figure out whether or not someone's bag is a fake.


I wouldn't call it a concern. It's more of a curiosity while, for example, waiting in line at a store or on the metro. At those times, I don't have better things to do!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

I was in France traveling.  I saw so many fake LVs.  It is sad that people don't respect the works.


----------



## Iamminda

I tried the duffle on a few weeks back and loved the look.  It looked really stunning here on this lady paired with jeans and a leather jacket.


----------



## Iamminda

No pictures today.  Went into Costco real quick to buy batteries only — and saw a Marine Rouge Ponthieu MM,  a Marine Rouge Montaigne BB and a Cherry Surenne MM — three beauties all within about 10 minutes.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

At the nail salon getting my nails done and I saw this poor, slouchy Portobello on the dirty floor


----------



## MooMooVT

MyMelodyLV said:


> At the nail salon getting my nails done and I saw this poor, slouchy Portobello on the dirty floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587996


ACK! This hurts my heart to see this baby on the floor


----------



## Suburbachic

MyMelodyLV said:


> At the nail salon getting my nails done and I saw this poor, slouchy Portobello on the dirty floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587996


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saw a DE alma bb with the clochette hot stamped at the vets office today....


----------



## mrs.JC

Went to Costco today and saw a very lovely DE Turenne (sp?)! I was wearing my PM and very badly wanted to chat up the owner but she looked very busy.


----------



## Postyco

mrs.JC said:


> Went to Costco today and saw a very lovely DE Turenne (sp?)! I was wearing my PM and very badly wanted to chat up the owner but she looked very busy.


The turenne doesn’t exist in DE. Are you sure it wasn’t the siena ?


----------



## mrs.JC

Postyco said:


> The turenne doesn’t exist in DE. Are you sure it wasn’t the siena ?



After googling, I think you're right! I mix those two up all the time since the shape (to me) is so similar.


----------



## mrs.JC

I rarely see LV where I live now, so forgive my excitement/me posting again. Saw a mono NF MM today at the grocery store.  I was wearing my mono PA on a chain.


----------



## HeartHermes

Spotted in the airport...a little Louis, some Fendi and Dolce & Gabbana...all in one shot. I love that Fendi bag! This person travels in style!


----------



## mrs.JC

Went to Kohl's today to return an Amazon package, complimented a lady on her beautifully patina'd Azur Galliera MM.  I was wearing my Noir Pochette Metis.


----------



## LVinStLouie

Spotted a monogram Deauville while waiting in line to see Santa. Never thought much of it from pics, but liked it more after seeing it in person! Great size for a diaper bag!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I went to the baby shower today. Lots of LV . A few monogram pochette accessoires, pochette felicie, eva clutch, a huge bag I think its a V tote?, and Neverfull. I wore my vintage Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## Miletmilet

I went to Bellagio and saw lots of LV neverfull


----------

